#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-09
<qwebirc74712> Hi - I'm hoping to find somebody to confirm a Unity/Ayatana bug that I filed.  It's LP #958833.  Happy to explain here.  Anyone have five minutes?  :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 958833 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Launcher opens Trash with wrong apps, because it uses xdg-open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958833
<qwebirc74712> ok, maybe another time.
<nloewen> The latest unity release in the ppa is leaking a lot. is this a known issue?
<Daekdroom> nloewen, I saw a bug report about that earlier, but no developer commented about it.
<Daekdroom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/976647
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 976647 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz memory leak?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nloewen> ah, I'm getting mem usage of about 1gb over about 12 hours.
<Daekdroom> I restarted unity less than one hour ago and it's at 238MiB already.
<nloewen> Daekdroom: I think it was filling up swap too. I don't know how much was there.
<nloewen> The compiz --replace command seems broken.
<nloewen> It seems to wait indefinitely for the previous instance to end.
<nloewen> If I switch to a tty and kill compiz, the command goes through and compiz starts up again.
<mfilipe> hi! I'm using Precise Pangolin and I see that default behaviour is Launcher always visible but before was hidden. Why did you change that behaviour?
<mfilipe> Through Super+Tab is possible I open a NEW window of application?
<krnekhelesh> mfilipe, the dodge behaviour was removed...hence it was wise to keep the launcher always visible as default to aid new users
<krnekhelesh> mfilipe: you can change the setting to autohide if you want in system settings -> Appearance -> behavior
<mfilipe> krnekhelesh, thanks!
<krnekhelesh> mfilipe, np
<mfilipe> about open new window through super+tab, I saw it's possible using Super+Shift+Number but I want through Super+Tab navigation. Is possible?
<krnekhelesh> mfilipe, I am afraid opening a new window using supet+tab is not possible when you already have one instance of that application already running
<krnekhelesh> but you can super+tab to open application or focus that applications
<mfilipe> understood, thanks again
<mfilipe> the last question
<mfilipe> hehehe
<mfilipe> I use two monitor (top and down) and I want move a window from top monitor to down. Can I do that through keyboard?
<mfilipe> congratulations about ctrl+super+left/right shortcut, it was very good
<mfilipe> much better than use grid plugin, because I use a thinkpad that needs press Fn to access NumLock
<krnekhelesh> mfilipe, I do not think there are any shortcuts to move an application from 1 monitor to the other... :(
<krnekhelesh> I only know of shortcuts to move an application from one workspace to the other
<bluefrog> if not mistaken, bash meta key is used by the HUD and/or by the dash. any way to set another meta key in gnome-terminal?
<ace__> hello
<ace__> I am having a bug
<ace__> where some apps
<ace__> show as panel
<ace__> that is Ogre apps (openmw), SFML apps (my  tests) , OpenTK apps(also my tests),glxgears
<ace__> also show as panel in launcher
 * jussi wonders if mhall119 is about?
 * mhall119 is about
<mhall119> jussi: ^^
<jussi> mhall119: how does one get content in the community lens?
<mhall119> jussi: there are 2 external scopes for it, one reads events from loco.u.c, the other reads news from planet.u.c
<jussi> mhall119: oh, ok
<jussi> mhall119: do you know if there is a lens/scope for LP bugs ? or am I misunderstanding the purpose...
<mhall119> jussi: the problem is that the LP api doesn't let you query bugs "for all projects", you can only do it on a per-project basis
<mhall119> there has been talk about a LP or "bugs" lens, it just needs a good source
<mhall119> dholbach's harvest will feed low-hanging bugs (not sure how it determines those) for multiple projects at a time, and it has an API, just needs somebody to write it
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> could it be set up for ajust a few sources? ie. bugs for projects Im a member of - or subscribed to or something?
<mhall119> you could do that, yeah
<mhall119> the code would still have to do individual queries for each project, but you can at least get a list of projects you're invovled in
<mhall119> (I think)
<mhall119> if anybody can help translate Hello Unity, I would very much appreciate it: https://translations.launchpad.net/hello-unity
<htorque> mhall119: "Change this text to whatever you want it to be" - is this "you" formal (like "sir") or like addressing a buddy?
<mhall119> htorque: hmmm, like a buddy I suppose
<mhall119> I certainly wouldn't consider it formal
<mhall119> should be tu instead of vous then?
<htorque> mhall119: no idea, i'm not french. :-P  i was asking, because "you" can be translated to both forms in german.
<mhall119> ah, ok, same for French
<mhall119> htorque: did you do the German translations for the accomplishments system?
<htorque> nope
<htorque> i very rarely do translations
<htorque> but the german translation team is big and quite active :-)
<micahg> does Bug #977534  look like a unity bug or chromium specific?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 977534 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Cannot Drag-ReOrder Tabs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977534
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-10
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> yo
<bschaefer> hey I saw your awesome work using valgrind!
<thomi> heh. It's not finished yet :)
<bschaefer> and was trying to see what I could find but I kept getting these python 2.7 errors
<bschaefer> and nothing relating to unity :(
<thomi> I'm starting to think I've gotten most of the easy ones.
<thomi> There's a bug in pango / fontconfig that leaks every time we cann pango_get_text_extents... I haven't had time to follow that up with the gtk folks yet
<bschaefer> I keep getting this when I run valgrind
<bschaefer> ==7515==    by 0x815749B: PyEval_EvalFrameEx (in /usr/bin/python2.7)
<thomi> bschaefer: how are you running valgrind?
<bschaefer>  alias valgrind-unity='G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly valgrind --tool=memcheck --num-callers=50 --leak-check=full --trac    k-origins=yes --log-file=unity-valgrind.20120409T160245.txt unity --reset 2>&1 | tee ~/logs/unity-valgrind.20120409T160245.log'
<thomi> heh, exactly the same as me
<bschaefer> tim provided that a few months ago
<thomi> bschaefer: and unity is in your PATH and everything?
<thomi> actually, mine is slightly different - I make it output an XML log so I can view it with valkyrie
<bschaefer> where I install it?
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> hmm I don't see /opt/unity there
<bschaefer> Ill add it and see if that helps
<thomi> bschaefer: if you do 'which unity' does it tell you the correct one?
<thomi> and BTW: ewwww... installing to /opt is icky :)
<bschaefer> I just take the output and use a python script to parse it :) I love parsing for some reason haha
<bschaefer> haha, it was something I followed a while ago stuck with it!
<thomi> does your python parsing script show you the source code for each line in the stack trace?
<thomi> ;)
<bschaefer> pfft, no. It just parses useless stuff from the log file haha nothing fancy yey
<bschaefer> yet*
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm I think it was running the wrong one. The top of the log says "/usr/local/bin/unity --reset"
<thomi> that could be the issue
<bschaefer> but Im still not getting anything around unity :(. Ill take a better look at this tomorrow. Thanks!
<bschaefer> good luck with the ones you have found!
<thomi> bschaefer: still around?
<bluefrog> if not mistaken, bash meta key is used by the HUD and/or by the dash. any way to set another meta key in gnome-terminal?
<bluefrog> or change the meta key used by the HUD and/or dash
<seb128> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> seb128, hey
<seb128> davidcalle, how are you?
<davidcalle> seb128, fine and you?
<apw> is the dash not normally resizable ?
<seb128> davidcalle, I'm good thanks
<seb128> davidcalle, sorry for assigning you a music lens rhythmbox scope bug, I though you were the one who wrote the rb scope this cycle for some reason
<seb128> davidcalle, do you know who did? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/964347 is in the top3 duplicates from april, could you have a look (there is some dee function in there)
<davidcalle> seb128, I did, with mhr3. We have a divergence of opinion on how to solve the bug in question. And as he has more experience than me...
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 964347 not found
<seb128> davidcalle, so I should assign the bug to mhr3?
<didrocks> mhr3: do not hesitate to unblock that ^
<davidcalle> seb128, mhr3, the bug in question : album art is present, but not for everything.
<seb128> davidcalle, well in my case album art is present for everything embedded in the mp3s and not showing
<davidcalle> mhr3, you know, the awkward tdb database.
<seb128> davidcalle, I did add the art to all the albums in the dir I use using itunes by then for ipod enjoyment
<mhr3> davidcalle, i see a crash bug, no mention of album-art
<mhr3> seb128, that was fixed in latest dee
<davidcalle> seb128, rbox uses several ways to store album art. And there is still one place we are not looking for.
<seb128> mhr3, good, can you close it?
<seb128> mhr3, sorry cross discussion
<mhr3> seb128, sure, looking for the original bug #
<seb128> mhr3, 963991
<seb128> ?
<mhr3> seb128, yep
<seb128> good
<seb128> davidcalle, mhr3: so yeah, the second bug is bug #976067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 976067 in Music Lens "unity music lens pictures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/976067
<seb128> davidcalle, mhr3: in my case all my mp3 have the artwork embedded in the file (done by itunes back then) so it's nothing specific to rb
<seb128> the artwork should show
<seb128> it does show on an ipod in rb or in banshee
<seb128> but not in the lens
<seb128> can I help debugging?
<mhr3> davidcalle, so wrt to the album art bug, the issue was that there is nothing i had known of to parse that thing, last time we talked about it you said you'll check with rb devs to see what they use to parse it, correct?
<davidcalle> seb128, the artwork would show... if we were looking for it. We don't, we rely on where the music player stores it.
<seb128> ok, well currently the lens is a bad experience for me, all my mp3 have the artwork showing everywhere and the lens is a full grid of no artwork icons :-(
<davidcalle> mhr3, correct, I've seen a few ml discussion of people having the same question, without answers. There is a reliable way to extract the info... But it's kind of hack-ish.
<mhr3> davidcalle, it's either reliable or hackish, so which is it? :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, heh, hackish because we parse the raw db file. Reliable, because it's been working for the python scope for six months.
<mhr3> parsing raw db files cannot be reliable, db systems have locks and we're just lucky that it works most of the time
<davidcalle> mhr3, if we parse the file, there is no lock issue. We can still duplicate it before messing with it.
<mhr3> i'm sure we'd see issues if we unleashed that to all ubuntu users
<mhr3> ranging from crashes to subtle incorrect string termination bugs
<davidcalle> mhr3, crashes can be fixed, we need the data. And from what I've seen, there are no vala bindings for tdb.
<mhr3> davidcalle, what does rb use to work with it?
<mhr3> the crashes will be bound to the way you're getting the data, so the only fix is to use a library that can work with those dbs
<davidcalle> mhr3, it has a dep on libtdb1. And I've just noticed tdb-tools.
<mhr3> davidcalle, then a proper fix is to write a quick libtdb binding and use that
<davidcalle> mhr3, you?
<mhr3> me what? :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm obviously unable to do this kind of magic, so I'm asking if you are?
<mhr3> there go my plans to work on libunity docs
<bluefrog> if not mistaken, bash meta key is used by the HUD and/or by the dash. any way to set another meta key in gnome-terminal? or change the meta key used by the HUD and/or dash ?
<krnekhelesh> JohnLea: ping
<seb128> gord, mhr3, jaytaoko: is it known that the lens selection doesn't react well to mouseover in the dash?
<seb128> like often the right "rectangle" doesn't get highlighted when the mouse enter it and clicks don't work
<seb128> it gives a buggy feeling
<mhr3> seb128, selection of what?
<mhr3> the items in the search resultset?
<gord> seb128, "clicks don't work", are you clicking on the rectangle or on the icon? looks like clicking on the rectangle doesn't work here, but the icon does
<seb128> mhr3, no, the lens icons at the bottom of the dash
<mhr3> oh
<seb128> gord, I'm clicking on the rectangle :p
<mhr3> yea, i can reproduce what gord says
<seb128> well sometimes the rectangle doesn't display as it should on mouseover too
<gord> can't reproduce that though
<seb128> like if I do left-right with the mouse at a moderated speed I can "enter" areas that don't get highlighted
<mhr3> yea, i see that too, if you enter mouse from the top but you go to the middle of two icons, there's no rect
<mhr3> although it appears once you move over an icon
<seb128> right
<seb128> well the behaviour is not consistant, sometimes the selection change when entering the "rectangle"
<seb128> mhr3, ok, you are right, it just change when mouseovering the icon
<seb128> but in most my "normal" moves I overshot enough that I touch the icon it seems
<seb128> where sometimes I stop just before
<mhr3> nonetheless i have zero idea of that parts of the code :)
<seb128> gord, do you know if it would be complicated to make the clicks work in the selection rectangle out of the icon as well? the current behaviour feels buggy since often you are not over the icon and the click seems to not work
<gord> potentially, i never actually did any work with those buttons so i'm not sure, would have to take a look later in the week
<seb128> gord, should I ping jaytaoko or somebody else rather? ;-)
<seb128> well it's not a blocker in any way
<seb128> one of those lack of polish that it would be nice to fix for the lts :p
<gord> i think everyone has a bunch of priority stuff to fix today, i know jay does ;)
<gord> he may not know it yet but he does ;)
<seb128> hehe, indeed
<seb128> I wil come back in a few days with all the small nitpick :p
<gord> but yeah i agree it would be good to fix, just need to get a few scary bugs off our plate first
<seb128> gord, SRU0 or SRU1 will do
<Cimi> seb128, andyrock could fix this
<andyrock> Cimi, what?
<seb128> Cimi, that would be nice ;-)
<Cimi> seb128, it was supposed to work as andyrock implemented by design
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<Cimi> seb128, I agree with you though, keep JohnLea in the loop
<seb128> andyrock, run! work is coming :p
<andyrock> seb128, cool :)
<seb128> andyrock, we were discussing how selecting a lens with the mouse feel buggy because you have to click on the icons
<seb128> andyrock, i.e you can't click in the rectangle out of the icon
<andyrock> seb128, got it
<seb128> andyrock, do you think it's something you could look at once you are out of blocker bugs?
<andyrock> seb128, of course
<seb128> andyrock, thanks, I also assigned you bug #973386 not sure if you noticed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973386 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] The keyboard shortcuts overlay bottom is truncated." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973386
<seb128> Cimi, andyrock:
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/99959004/bug2.png
<seb128> the bottom part of the frame is missing
<Cimi> that is weird
<andyrock> seb128, Cimi I've not changed anything in the overlay
<Cimi> andyrock, maybe it's not vertically centered
<andyrock> maybe the bug is in Nux
<Cimi> andyrock, or does not fit in
<krnekhelesh> andyrock, sorry to intrude but I was the one who submitted that bug...
<Cimi> well no, the screenshot is clipped
<andyrock> Cimi, if it doesn't fit we don't show it
<Cimi> ok
<krnekhelesh> andyrock, it started to happened after a compiz update
<seb128> Cimi, andyrock: I can confirm that on my 1920x1080 screen, it's not a space issue
<Cimi> andyrock, krnekhelesh I can reproduce
<andyrock> I can reproduce too
<krnekhelesh> Cimi, yeah it is not a space issue...the bottom is clipped on all resoultion monitors
<Cimi> krnekhelesh, thanks for filing the bug
<Cimi> krnekhelesh, I have serious difficulties in spelling your nickname :D need to teach me how at the UDS :)
<andyrock> Cimi, seb128 ok i'll fix the lens bar bug and then the overlay one
<krnekhelesh> Cimi, I keep changing my nickname to nik90...but it keeps changing back :P
<seb128> andyrock, you rock, thanks ;-)
<andyrock> np
<andyrock> lunch time :)
<Cimi> seb128, only didrocks really rocks
<andyrock> ahah
<krnekhelesh> hahaha
<seb128> andyrock|lunch, I've opened bug #977961 for the lens clicking issue for tracking
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 977961 in unity (Ubuntu) "lens selection should work when clicking in the rectangle outside of the icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977961
<didrocks> Cimi: well said! :)
<seb128> Cimi, ^
<krnekhelesh> seb128, can you give the bug low or medium priority?
<seb128> krnekhelesh, which one? yours?
<krnekhelesh> seb128, no the bug you filed just now
<seb128> krnekhelesh, ok, put it medium, though it might be high
<krnekhelesh>  bug #977961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 977961 in unity (Ubuntu) "lens selection should work when clicking in the rectangle outside of the icon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977961
<seb128> it's very disturbing from an user perspective, it's one of those details that make you think the system isn't responsive or is buggy
<krnekhelesh> yeah...I was a bit surprised to see it happen
<krnekhelesh> though I am personally so happy to see so many multimonitor bugs being fixed in Unity 5.10
<jbicha> Cimi: I redid the ubuntu-docs screenshots after all with the new default wallpaper
<Cimi> jbicha, wohoo
<Cimi> jbicha, awesome
<jbicha> Cimi: I wrote a script to mostly automate taking the screenshots so it's a bit easier to re-do them or to translate them
<Cimi> jbicha, on a different task, I don't need updated screenshots for this, but I'd like to have your +1 if possible
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/977974
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 977974 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Improve background colorization" [High,In progress]
<Cimi> oh just seen
<Cimi> thanks jbicha
<mhr3> seb128, could you give lp:~mhr3/unity-lens-music/rb-parse-tdb a try?
<seb128> mhr3, sure
<seb128> mhr3, not perfect but much better!
<mhr3> seb128, what's missing?
<seb128> mhr3, I think I need to play the songs once in rb for the artwork to be listed
<seb128> mhr3, so half my songs have no artwork
<seb128> so it seems to fix itself by playing stuff and restarting the lens
<mhr3> seb128, sucks that restarting the lens is needed though :/
<seb128> yes
<seb128> mhr3, well sucks to start that I need to play stuff to have their artwork in the dash :p
<seb128> like new install, plug your ipod, import your music -> not artwork
<seb128> no
<mhr3> seb128, i dont think we're trying to turn the dash into a music player that fetches artwork for everything you have, generates thumbnail etc.
<seb128> mhr3, ok, well then consider that vcs of yours to fix the issue ;-)
<seb128> mhr3, it's stable and works great for stuff I played
<seb128> mhr3, you would get a bonus point if it was picking new artwork without a lens restart though ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, that reminds me, rb is stupid and it updates its xml only on close, so your ipod use case wouldn't work properly anyway
<mhr3> seb128, we should push for some more sane data store
<seb128> mhr3, oh ok, well get your merge request in and I'm happy ;-)
<mhr3> xml... ffs
<davidcalle> mhr3, so the .vapi file is what generates the vala bindings, right?
<mhr3> yes
<davidcalle> Ok, I'm trying to understand what you did.
<mhr3> also the .vapi *is* the binding
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
<mhall119> gotwig: hey,  congrats on membership!
<gotwig> mhall119: thanks ^^
<elopio> greyback: ping.
<htorque> hi all! is there already a bug report about an invisible launcher popping up when (re)loading flash content (i think it's labeled "exe")? short clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqQpOL61Kwk
<andyrock> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-977961/+merge/101397
<htorque> andyrock: \o/ thanks
<andyrock> yw
<didrocks> andyrock: hey, while you are working on small issues, do you work on the overlay being cut off?
<didrocks> andyrock: the shortcut dialog is cut of at the bottom
<greyback> elopio: pong
<andyrock> didrocks, i'm working on it right now but I've no idea why we have this regression
<didrocks> ok
<elopio> greyback: hey. I'm copying a lot of things from your tests. But testhelper.rb has no license. Can I copy it without issues?
<greyback> elopio: you can yes, it's made of 2 chunks of ruby code I found. There are links to original sources, both of which are made available with a CC-type licence
<greyback> a few changes were made to suit our needs
<seb128> andyrock, nice, thanks!
<elopio> greyback: great. Also, is there a way to use the same startup and teardown for tests in separate files? I would like all my tests to open the u1 control panel and  log in. But as a ruby newbie, I don't know how to do it.
<elopio> greyback: in fact, I've just understood half of your code. But, now I have things running: http://ur1.ca/8z54h :)
<greyback> elopio: hey, sorry but I had to go afk.
<greyback> elopio: right now we use 'startup' and 'shutdown' methods, which run before and after (resp.) the whole test suite
<greyback> elopio: to have them in separate files, hmmm, certainly possible, just need to figure out how
<greyback> elopio: I'm no Ruby guru either
<elopio> greyback: well, if I find something I'll let you know. In the meantime, I'll be putting everythin in the same file.
<elopio> greyback: just another question. Is tdriver_visualizer working for you on precise? I get Aborted (core dumped)
<greyback> elopio: curses, it's crashing on me too
<greyback> elopio: I'll push a fix to the ppa
<elopio> :) thanks greyback.
<greyback> elopio: yw
<greyback> elopio: It'll become an official package in Q-series
<bschaefer> thomi, ping, hey! Im on now
<thomi> bschaefer: uhhh, I forgot what it was.
<thomi> what timezone are you in again?
<bschaefer> umm 21 hours behind you :)
<bschaefer> -8
<thomi> oh ok
<thomi> I'm still not used to Americans going to sleep while I'm eating my breakfast
<bschaefer> It was about 11:30pm my time, which im on sometimes
<bschaefer> It's only 12:48 pm here now, so if Im going to sleep when your eating breakfast then that would be odd
<bschaefer> thomi, o yeah I wanted to ask you how about using valgrind.
<bschaefer> so you just have that alias and type "valgrind-unity"
<thomi> yup
<bschaefer> I ran the autopilot tests after that get as many things used as possible
<thomi> bschaefer: for me the autopilot tests don't run since unity is too slow
<thomi> so I do things manually
<thomi> open the dash, hud, switcher etcx
<bschaefer> hmm nothing really slows down when Im running valgrind
<bschaefer> that could be a problem, but I know my .log file is getting updated
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, you're doing it wrong then :)
<thomi> I have a blinging laptop, and it slows to a crawl for me
<thomi> I suspect you're running valgrind over the python script, not the compiz child
<bschaefer> o and im on a VM sooo yeah. Im guessing valgrind might be crashing
<thomi> can you paste your valgrind alias again?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> alias valgrind-unity='G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly valgrind --t    ool=memcheck --num-callers=50 --leak-check=full --track-origins=yes --log-fi    le=unity-valgrind.20120409T160245.txt /opt/unity/bin/unity --reset 2>&1 | te    e ~/logs/unity-valgrind.20120409T160245.log'
<bschaefer> thomi, that is what it seems like!
<thomi> ahhh, I see the issue
<thomi> You need this instead:
<thomi> alias valgrind-unity='G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly valgrind --tool=memcheck --num-callers=50 --leak-check=full --track-origins=yes --xml=yes --xml-file=unity-valgrind.`date +%Y%m%dT%H%M%S`.xml compiz --replace 2>&1 | tee /home/thomi/unity-valgrind.`date +%Y%m%dT%H%M%S`.log'
<thomi> obviously change the paths
<thomi> I'm running compiz, you're running unity.
<bschaefer> ooo
<thomi> unity is just a python script that restarts compiz.
<bschaefer> I changed it because I had been using that command
<thomi> There may be an option to tell memcheck to trach child processes...
<bschaefer> duh!
<thomi> bschaefer: at some point (maybe @ UDS) I'd love to get you to show me how to run Unity3d inside a VM. I've never been able to get it working
<bschaefer> That would be awesome, I have to talk to thumper about that
<bschaefer> o and Ill be getting my laptop today, sooo no more VM yay
<thomi> sweet!
<bschaefer> Thanks for your help! Now hopefully I can fix something :)
<bschaefer> you seemed to have fixed a lot of things yesterday haha
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah, there's plenty more
<htorque> thomi: \o/ thanks for fixing so many leaks!
<thomi> htorque: uuhhh, you're welcome.
<thomi> there's a few more left, I hope to get them today.
<thomi> ...unless bschaefer beats me to it ;)
<htorque> :-)
<thomi> I have the timezone advantage though, so I think I'm safe
<bschaefer> thomi, haha I hope, I just had to go get some coffee
<bschaefer> plus I have class later!
<bschaefer> thomi, o I also stole your alias and will learn how to parse xml with valkyrie
<thomi> bschaefer: just open valkyrie, and inside the UI get it to open the XML file.
<thomi> it somehow automatically finds the right source code to laod as well....
<bschaefer> awesome, thanks.
<davidcalle> mhr3, for some unidentified reason, tonight I have rb updating the xml without restarting it.
<mhr3> davidcalle, lol, that's nice of it :)
<thomi> bschaefer: still around?
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah
<bschaefer> man there is a lot of stuff in these logs...
<thomi> could I get you to review another valgrind fix please? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/panelmenuview-fix-invalid-read/+merge/101452
<bschaefer> sure!
<thomi> bschaefer: yes, most of it is pango / fontconfig though
<bschaefer> thomi, looks good
<thomi> cheers
<bschaefer> np! If you have anything else that needs review let me know
<thomi> there's something similar happening with the hud controller, but I can't work it out
<thomi> :-/
<bschaefer> I think I saw that, I was working through the uninited vars
<bschaefer> I found that there are A LOT of new icons made in LauncherController and views and they don't seem to get delete
<bschaefer> well the model_ it self doesn't seem to get delete but I have to figure out if it gets done some how...
<thomi> bschaefer: views are usually deleted by nux
<bschaefer> hmm well thats good, but valgrind seems to complain about some views not getting deleted
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-11
<richardlxc> wow
<seb128> could somebody re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-977961/+merge/101397 ? ;-)
<seb128> lamalex, ^
<krnekhelesh> seb128, wow this issue was brought forward yesterday and today it is fixed...ready to be merged..
<krnekhelesh> 5.10 is going to the best release out there with so many bux fixes...i hope we hit 100!
<seb128> krnekhelesh, hehe
<bkerensa> Chromium on 12.04 has a defective icon in the launcher? does not switch to open windows or show open windows on right click
<trijntje> Hi all, the unity-overlay (keep super pressed) says that alt+f10 should open the 'indicator menu', but it for me it opens the application menu. Is this a bug?
<seb128> trijntje, that seems buggy indeed, can you open a bug about it?
<krnekhelesh> trijntje, yup I can confirm it as well on my system...
<trijntje> seb128, krnekhelesh: filed bug 978746, if you can confirm it that would be great
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978746 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt+f10 does not open indicator menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978746
<krnekhelesh> trijntje, it has already been confirmed by sebastien :)
<krnekhelesh> thanks for reporting the bug
<trijntje> you're welcome, I'm going through all shortcuts to translate them
<krnekhelesh> ah awesome!
<trijntje> why is the shortcut to minimize all windows so complicated (ctrl + alt + d), wouldn't it bet better to use super+m, as in windows?
<krnekhelesh> trijntje, this is question which has a complicated and confusing answer...the keyboard shortcuts were changed back and forth so many times that I am just going to wait for precise final release to see what keyboard shortcuts are
<mpt> andyrock, hi, sabdfl told me you're doing something with the notification area. Is that true?
<trijntje> krnekhelesh: would it be worth a try to file a bug to have it changed? I've just to add super+m and leave ctrl + alt + d, since we are past every freeze already?
<andyrock> mpt, no...
<krnekhelesh> trijntje, I personally think it is way too late in this cycle to think about changing keyboard shortcuts since they involves breaking the UIFe....I hope someone can confirm my statement here..also you are free to report the bug, but it will most likely be only considered for 12.10..
<mpt> andyrock, ok, maybe he was thinking of someone else :-)
<andyrock> mpt, yeah :)
<trijntje> krnekhelesh: yeah, thats why I thought maybe adding super+m 'behind the scenes', so no GUI has to change. Not sure if thats even possible though, I'll just file a bug and wait for 12.10 ;)
<krnekhelesh> trijntje, what do you mean by "adding super+m" behind the scenes?
<trijntje> krnekhelesh: just have two different shortcuts mapped to 'minimize all'
<krnekhelesh> @all, it gives me great pleasure to say that most of the default applications in Ubuntu now incorporate support for keywords...meaning every user can find them so easily from the dash
<mpt> krnekhelesh, what does "integrate support for" mean? Do you mean it's possible to add keywords to them, or that they actually have keywords already?
<krnekhelesh> mpt, they already have keywords :) ..including the software center
<mpt> krnekhelesh, how can a developer see which keywords a particular application has?
<krnekhelesh> mpt, you can see in the .desktop file ... under the Keywords section
<krnekhelesh> mpt, for instance thunderbird has Keywords=Email;E-mail,News;Feed;RSS; meaning you can use these terms to search for thunderbird
<mpt> krnekhelesh, thanks. We had a nascent keywords system in Ubuntu Software Center itself, and I guess we should combine them.
<krnekhelesh> mpt, where do I find the nascent keywords system? But sure it would be nice to combine...for the software center, I took the terms from the Ubuntu Software Center wiki...
 * mpt growls at not being able to search a branch on code.launchpad.net
<kiwinote> mpt: s-c indexes all the keywords which are ripped from the various desktop files via app-install-data, so it's all the same system
<mpt> krnekhelesh, an "X-AppInstall-Keywords:" field in app-install-data
<nava> Hi all
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> i am getting error make[1]: *** [src/timer/CMakeFiles/compiz_timer.dir/all] Error 2 while trying to build compiz core ubuntu which is needed for unity
<Abhijit> i am using arch
<Abhijit> this is error http://paste.ubuntu.com/924720/
<Abhijit> hep?
<Abhijit> hep
<nava> Abhijit go to #ubuntu , I hope they can help you
<Abhijit> its unity issue and not the ubuntu issue nava
<Abhijit> compiz core ubuntu is the name of the packae
<Abhijit> and i am on archlinux.
<nava> I know but you can talk there also
<Abhijit> ok
<davmor2> Hey guys how fixable is this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/974416 upon removal of an app the icon stays in the launcher since unity took over control of the app in the launcher
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974416 in unity (Ubuntu) "Icons for removed applications are still displayed in the app launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krnekhelesh> seb128, can you mark this the bug linked by davmor2 to medium or perhaps high? This is important as uninstalling an app should remove it from the launcher
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/974416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974416 in unity (Ubuntu) "Icons for removed applications are still displayed in the app launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krnekhelesh> this should definitely be addressed before final release
<seb128> krnekhelesh, that's a duplicate of bug #966197
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966197 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher tile remains after uninstalling an application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966197
<nava> Hi seb128 i have an idea for unity, and also have mockup for it may i show it to you ?
<seb128> nava, I'm not working on unity design, try emailing https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/ ?
<nava> not yet,but in past they never answer my mail
<nava> should i register somewhere first ?
<davmor2> nice mpt beat me to it marked as a dupe
<davmor2> seb128: there is no importance set on mpt's bug either
<krnekhelesh> nava, I am part of that list, probably you sent it the wrong address...but please go ahead and mail to the mailing list..
<krnekhelesh> i like to look at it
<nava> thanks , may i ping you first
<krnekhelesh> sure
<nava> How should it in Xchat ?
<sid_> hey, is there a toolkit for the Dash just there is for Greeter, Multi-Monitor Spezifications and the Spread? or any other Dokumentation so I cann see where the Design Team is heading to?
<mhall119> sid_: http://design.canonical.com/ check the links on the right
<sid_> mhall119: thanks but there is no toolkit about the dash. but I talked to the design team and they said it just not published yet
<krnekhelesh> I see this bug report as fix committed for 5.12...https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/974523
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974523 in unity "text for some items is cutoff in cards-view" [Medium,Fix committed]
<krnekhelesh> however since it is already fix committed why can we release it with Unity 5.10?
<mhall119> 5.10 is already released
<seb128> mhall119, no it's not
<mhall119> oh, well it's very nearly released then
<krnekhelesh> mhall119, only the pretesting is
<mhall119> ok, I was confused
<krnekhelesh> well we have 87 fixes committed....12 more to go :)
<krnekhelesh> 13 more to go
<MCR1> hmm, the video lens does not search the Internet anymore. In Sources just MyVideos is listed. Can anyone confirm this or is there a fix/workaround ?
<MCR1> when will Unity 5.10 be released ?
<krnekhelesh> MCR1, I have the same issue with the video lens
<krnekhelesh> I think it is a bug
<MCR1> krnekhelesh: Will you file a report ?
<krnekhelesh> yeah, I will do so and paste the link here..
<MCR1> thx
<mhall119> MCR1: did you try restarting the video lens daemon?
<MCR1> nope
<mhall119> try: pkill unity-lens-video
<MCR1> mhall119: no effect - same problem
<mhall119> ignore that, doesn't seem pkill works on it
<MCR1> mhall119: restarted whole Unity with "unity --replace" - same problem
<mhall119> Querying the server: http://video.u1.to/v0/search?q=edu
<mhall119> Search changed to ''
<mhall119> Error: Unable to get results from the server 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable
<mhall119> I get that from the remote videos scope
<krnekhelesh> MCR1, can you see this screenshot http://imgur.com/qkmAt and confirm?
<krnekhelesh> In the screenshot, I also receive "sorry, there is nothing that matches your search" despite not searching anything
<MCR1> this site is very slow, I always use imagebin.org
<krnekhelesh> http://imagebin.org/207587
<MCR1> krnekhelesh: I do not get that "sorry, there is nothing that matches your search" at all and when I click on "Filter results" it shows just MyVideos
<davidcalle> mhall119, what version are you using for having the video.u1.to url? The dev PPA? I thought it was up to date... Anyway, even from videosearch.ubuntu.com, I can see the server down too :)
<krnekhelesh> MCR1, ok I have your problem in addition to some other bug
<mhall119> davidcalle: I have the unity-team ppa, but haven't done an upgrade in a couple days
<mhall119> davidcalle: was it changed to use something different?
<MCR1> davidcalle: I am using Unity from 12.04 repos.
<krnekhelesh> davidcalle: I am using Unity from 12.04 repos.
<MCR1> krnekhelesh: What happens when you click on "Filter results" ?
<krnekhelesh> MCR1, I see only My Videos as the only source
<krnekhelesh> same as you
<davidcalle> MCR1, krnekhelesh : this is fixed (the results + "no results" text). Should land with the next Unity update.
<krnekhelesh> davidcalle, ok...but should I create a bug report for the remote-scope not working?
<MCR1> davidcalle: Thx. I guess this update is planned soon ?
<davidcalle> Anyway, the online videos server is currently down, so no sources and no online results at the moment.
<krnekhelesh> oh ok....just temporary issue then...alrite no bug report then...
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you confirm that video.u1.to is still the correct server?
<krnekhelesh> thnx
<davidcalle> mhall119, it's not, the version in the repos is now using videosearch.ubuntu.com, since saturday I think.
<mhall119> ok, that one seems down too
<davidcalle> mhall119, indeed
<nloewen> Is there any way to start compiz from a tty?
<gord> davidcalle, the video lens just talks to a server? it doesn't scrape/get the results itself?
<gord> nloewen, DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace
<nloewen> will that DISPLAY=:0 thing work with any program?
<davidcalle> gord, yeah, the server does the scraping/merging if several sources are involved/sorting.
<gord> nloewen, pretty much
<gord> davidcalle, aww, but i wanted to write a blip.tv scope for it
<davidcalle> gord, you can!
<mhr3> davidcalle, would be nice if the lens used more descriptive no-results-hint msg when there's a server issues
<mhr3> s/lens/scope/
<nloewen> well, that sort of worked. compiz didn't load any plugins.
<davidcalle> mhr3, I was thinking about it this morning. By the way, what happens when several scopes return a different no-results-hint?
<mhr3> davidcalle, the last one is used
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> nloewen, compiz --replace ccp
<nloewen> ah, I tried starting it using 'unity' instead. that worked
<mhr3> right
<mhall119> remote videos should be working again
<jussi> mhall119: Im still experiencing bug 966478 - any ideas about additional info I can pass over or who to bug about it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966478 in unity (Ubuntu) "Same title displayed on on multihead window titles (chromium) when different titles expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966478
<mhall119> jussi: no idea, do you know if it's working according ot the design specs?
<jussi> mhall119: no idea - dont know about the design specs, but I dont think the people looking at the projector should have wny odea of the chromium window title that is on my laptop screen...
<jussi> any idea*
<mhall119> tedg: ^^ do you know if there's a bug or blueprint about window title in multi-head setups?
<tedg> mhall119, No, don't know on that one.  Trevinho might.
<krnekhelesh> can anyone tell me what the System Settings -> Appearance -> Behavior -> Reveal Sensitivity slider actually increase?
<krnekhelesh> Does it affect the pressure needed to show the launcher?
<davidcalle> krnekhelesh, yes, pressure and speed of mouse.
<krnekhelesh> davidcalle, hmm..thnx...I asked because of this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/931982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 931982 in unity "Ubuntu 12.04 Launcher too slow on showing with autohide enabled" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<krnekhelesh> the comments state that the speed of the mouse does not depend on that setting
<davidcalle> krnekhelesh, hmmm right. There is a way of reducing it, in CCSM -> Unity -> Experimental -> Launcher Reveal Pressure can be reduced as a workaround. But it's still a bug or a design issue in the Appearance settings.
<krnekhelesh> davidcalle, in that case I'll mark it confirmed and also include the ayatana team in the bug report
<seb128> Cimi, krnekhelesh complains that bug #975869 is making unity not pixel perfect ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 975869 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Unity is not in sync with the automatic wallpaper changes" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975869
<krnekhelesh> seb128, more of informing about the imperfection than complaining :P
<krnekhelesh> haha
<Cimi> seb128, aware of that, community decided for those wallpapers
<seb128> Cimi, well it seems unity doesn't pick the new color at the right time?
<Cimi> seb128, I might reread later
<Cimi> going out :)
<Cimi> oh saw that
<seb128> Cimi, have fun ;-)
<Trevinho> jussi, mhall119 I think that the bug could be a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/968261 in that case I've already fixed it (and it's in trunk)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 968261 in unity "Multimonitor - Only the panel that controls the focused window should draw its title" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Cimi> seb128, ping desrt :-P
<jussi> Trevinho: !!! my favourite person!
<Cimi> seb128, well, he didn't add the PPA
<Cimi> seb128, that might be already fixed
<Cimi> seb128, I afk
<jussi> Trevinho: yeah, sounds like that bug
<Cimi> see u guys
<krnekhelesh> seb128, I could ask the reporter to test out Unity 5.10 pre-release to see if this has been fixed already or not
<jussi> Trevinho: Im pretty sure it was you who had a sopcast program in a PPA ages ago...
<krnekhelesh> seb128, do you want me to do it?
<seb128> krnekhelesh, if you want, sure, I think it's a small detail in any case, so not a blocker for precise in any way, can be sorted later
<Trevinho> jussi: yes... Long, long time ago :)
<jussi> Trevinho: yeah, at that time there wasnt much around, and it was a godsend :D
<krnekhelesh> seb128, that's true...can fixes like these land as a SRU later?
<Trevinho> jussi: eheh... thanks ;)
<seb128> krnekhelesh, yes
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hey! I updated that quick alt tab branch with a 200ms timer, instead of relying on the 75ms for when the switcher gets shown
<Trevinho> bschaefer: hey... yes I noticed it thanks
<bschaefer> yeah, I just have to get tim to review it haha
<Trevinho> it seems better, but I don't think we can get that for 5.10 (ask thumper, in case)... But for a later SRU probabily
<bschaefer> yeah, i figure that when i didn't get it merged on Friday, I just wanted to make sure you saw and thought it was a good enough fix!
<krnekhelesh> bschaefer, Trevinho: are the bugs which are now fixed committed be released with Unity 5.10?? Because I see Unity has 90 bugs as fixed...will all those be part of Unity 5.10 release this week?
<bschaefer> I would think so, the final freeze was last friday code wise so im not 100% sure
<Trevinho> krnekhelesh: yes
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-12
<gotwig> Morning
<gotwig>  lp:lens-cooking -- PLEASE HELP me to package  this thing for USC. Its already packaged, but with some hacks. launchpad.net/lens-cooking
<gotwig> kiwinote: hey
<kiwinote> hi gotwig
<gotwig> I would be pleased if someone could help me in packaging...
<nik90> andyrock, please have a look at this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/979686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 979686 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash: Inconsistent hover/highlight/clickable area behavoir" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> It is very similar to this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/937193 which you fixed..
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 937193 in Ayatana Design "lens bar clickable area needs to be expanded" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> yay 107 bugs fix released with Unity 5.10! Kudos to the developers!
<rye> hello, I found a weird bug related to firefox and unity and workspace switching, which looks really weird. Open firefox, go to any page, open web console (Ctrl+Shift+K), refresh the page to get items. Click on the item, notice the window appears but it has no focus (probably ok). Now try changing the workspace
<sil2100> rye: what should happen? I can't notice anything wrong
<sil2100> rye: are you using precise or oneiric?
<htorque> i think that window should have the focus, but i too cannot find anything wrong when switching workspaces (precise).
<rye> sil2100: precise, and got aquarius to reproduce this too - the window gets opened, you can click on it, when you switch workspaces with ctrl+alt+arrows, the workspace switches back
<rye> sil2100: i will record a video with this
<sil2100> rye: that would be most appreciated
<rye> we need some sort of overlay to show what keys are pressed
<rye> for recording this :)
<htorque> rye: ah, i'm able to reproduce it
<htorque> rye: is there a bug report yet?
<rye> htorque: i am filing one, trying to get gtkrecordmydesktop work with my resolution... i'll file one first then
<htorque> great. it needed more of those "inspect network request" windows to open before i got it.
<nik90> htorque, regarding your bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/979686, can you set the priority to medium?'
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 979686 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash: Inconsistent hover/highlight/clickable area behavoir" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<htorque> nik90: sorry, cannot change priorities.
<nik90> htorque, oh that's ok..in that case I will ask in ubuntu-bugs channel
<rye> htorque: bug #979763
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 979763 in unity "Workspace auto-switches back when firefox' "Inspect Network Request" window is displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979763
<htorque> rye: confirmed
<rye> htorque: thank you
<didrocks> greyback: hey, has there been any test on the package size itself for optipng?
<didrocks> greyback: IIRC, we do that in the distro already
<greyback> didrocks: I did a quick check of the filesizes, nothing more
<seb128> nik90, I did change it, it's similar to the lens issue andyrock fixed yesterday, I will try to see if he wants to fix that one as well
<greyback> didrocks: I can compare package sizes if you like. You saying optipng run automatically in generation of package for CD?
<nik90> seb128, yeah I tried assigning to andyrock but for some reason I couldn't....perhaps i do not have the permissions
<seb128> nik90, I did it
<nik90> seb128, thnx i just saw
<didrocks> greyback: yeah, for packages that are in main in fact
<didrocks> greyback: anyway, it's not something to get merged now (nor in a SRU)
<didrocks> greyback: for Q I guess
<greyback> didrocks: ok
<nik90> guys what is the difference between unity and unity(ubuntu) in launchpad?
<Will123456> what do you guys think:  http://www.locker101.co.uk/colourisedquicklist.png  ? i realise this wouldn't work for white icons like gedit
<nik90> Will123456, would the quicklist taking the same color as the launcher be better? That way the launcher, dash , notifications, and the quicklist have the same style?
<Roshan> Hello everyone ..i hav a doubt
<Will123456> tik90: technically the quicklist would be taking the same colour as the icons
<Roshan> when hovering over the launcher icon the hint shows ..
<Will123456> not the dash itself
<Will123456> though taking the colour of the dash would solve the white background problem
<Roshan> where in the source it is implemented?
<nik90> Will123456, at the moment the quicklist do not take the same color of the icon itself...
<htorque> Roshan: which launcher? should it show any special characters? a long hint like "Inkscape Vector Graphics Editor" displays fine here.
<Will123456> nik90: which is why i made the mock up - to get your opinions
<Roshan> no ..
<Roshan> there is no such thing
<Roshan> for the lens while hovering
<Roshan> i mean hint should be shown up when u hover over a lens icon in the dash
<nik90> Will123456, when i see your mockup, I think the quicklist would integrate better if it took the same color of the launcher rather than the icon
<Roshan> i think the hint implementation for launcher icon hint could be carried over for lens
<Roshan> so that the new use will not have trouble ..and it give much faster feeling
<nik90> Will123456, but this is just my opinion...can you make another mockup with the quicklist taking the launcher color..then ask on the unity mailing list with both the mockups...this way everybody gets to choose which one is better
<Roshan> htorque, do u understand mine??
<Roshan> htorque, it is for bug 972864
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 972864 in unity "Show hints when hovering over Unity Lens icons in the dash to help new users." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972864
<Will123456> nik90: absolutely, okay! i'll do that now :)
<Roshan> ubot5 .. is there any change in unity implementation for this functionality?
<ubot5> Roshan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roshan> oh .. ok..sorry..also i am first time in this Irc ..:)
<Will123456> nik90: http://www.locker101.co.uk/colourisedquicklist2.png very quickly done - if i posted to the mailing list i'd spend more time
<nik90> Will123456, great!!!... Do you want to send the email to mailing list when you are done?
<sil2100> rye: bug also confirmed on my system
<rye> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> rye: thanks for finding it!
<Will123456> nik90: thanks - i just had a shower, but i'll work on a better mock up tonight and send it to the mailing list :)
<Roshan> hello, hav u any thoughts on hint for dash lens?
<nik90> Roshan, I was the one to confirm your bug report...I understand this is important
<nik90> Roshan, since it high priority it will be looked into
<Roshan> nik90, thanks. but i feel the itch to learn the things in the unity source code...
<nik90> Roshan, oh you are trying to fix it yourself..that's great...I am sorry but I cant help you in this since I am just a bug triager
<nik90> Roshan, good luck...and I really hope you find out what you need..
<Roshan> nik90, oh..ok..
<Roshan> :)
<Will123456> btw guys, i'm really hoping to see this bug fixed for 12.04 - does it affect you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/959339
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 959339 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "clicking on launcher item raises all app windows, not just most recently focussed" [Medium,In progress]
<nik90> Will123456, a merge request has already been asked by the developer...this should definitely land in Unity 5.12
<Will123456> nik90: let's hope so :)
<popey> didrocks: getting a few reports of people saying libnux is removing ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> ok im here
<gnomefreak> pipedream: give me a few minutes to finish what im working on
<gnomefreak> popey: ^^^
<popey> gnomefreak: can you pastebin apt-cache policy libnux-2.0-0
<pipedream> ooOOoo
<pipedream> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/926667/
<popey> pipedream: i was talking to gnomefreak ☺
<pipedream> iknow ;)
<pipedream> I saw he got the wrong pi<tab>
<pipedream> i, is like....
<pipedream> right next to o!
<pipedream> (on some keyboards)
<gnomefreak> ok popey sorry about that. what info can you use?
<popey> 17:28:15 < popey> gnomefreak: can you pastebin apt-cache policy libnux-2.0-0
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926687/
<popey> aha, you have -proposed enabled
<popey> thats why you're getting the new stuff now
<gnomefreak> popey: ah. i thought propsed was opened upon release
<popey> it is usually
<popey> but we're re-purposing it slightly pre-release
<gnomefreak> popey: im disabling it now to make sure. still should warn poeple in
<gnomefreak> +1
<didrocks> popey: if they are using -proposed, it's normal ;)
<popey> yeah ☺
<mhall119> tedg: hey, what would you think about putting a search icon at the end of the appmenu indicator to trigger the HUD?
<mhall119> it might make it more discoverable
 * mhall119 is just brainstorming
<tedg> mhall119, Sure, the problem is that it's not that much more because the menus are hidden.
<tedg> mhall119, There were a few designs that had a button on the window title, but that never came to fruition.
<tedg> mhall119, It is a problem, but honestly, I think going stealth for a couple releases isn't a bad thing either :-)
<mhall119> yeah, maybe
<mhall119> tedg: did you see jo-erlend's video?
<tedg> mhall119, Yeah, wish it was at higher res, couldn't see quite what he was doing.
<mhall119> well it was 2 videos inside another video...
<jo-erlend> tedg, I have both in 1920x1080 if you're interested?
<tedg> Heh, yeah, that made it harder as well :-)
<tedg> jo-erlend, UDS?  I really don't have the bandwidth :-/
<jo-erlend> in short; I took two screenshots of the indicators. One with the message menu open, the other with it closed. Then I used Pinta to crop them before I prepared an email in Thunderbird, using some simple text formatting.
<jo-erlend> tedg, sorry, no.
<tedg> jo-erlend, Yeah, I was more interested in which HUD commands came up and stuff like that.  It's not super important, more a curiosity.  We've tried to optimize the results, but always good to see failures.
<jo-erlend> ah. Right. Yes, there are some things to point out in that regard.
<jo-erlend> but I think, if there's one thing I would've liked to have fixed, is that the Dash remembers searches. It actually does slow me down, if only slightly. Also, I'm a little bit too fast for the Dash. After entering a search and press enter, it doesn't react until I press enter again.
<jo-erlend> tedg, did you see my email about HUD-locks?
<mhall119> I don't really like the idea of hud-locks
<mhall119> I think it's too much "teach the computer what to do"
<jo-erlend> mhall119, ok?
<mhall119> I think HUD will get so good an knowing what you want, that you don't seen to explicitly set things like that
<jo-erlend> ... in which  case you simply won't connect F-keys. No harm, though?
<mhall119> well, there's code to write and maintain
<jo-erlend> that's true. But I can't really see the HUD becoming that efficient. It can't work without inputs. And it can't understand which fonts I want to work with right now.
<mhall119> right, but after the second or third time it should know what fonts you want after you type just a few characters
<jo-erlend> that introduces a problem with long-term and short-term needs.
<mhall119> in what way?
<mhall119> tedg: does the HUD algorithm take sequences of events into consideration?
<tedg> mhall119, No
<mhall119> like "90% of the time after choosing meny item A, the user went on to chose menu item B, so rank that higher"?
<jo-erlend> Let's say you're a graphical designer. Most of the time, you use a certain set of fonts, Ubuntu being the most frequently used, of course. But then you get a contract to design something for someone else. They use their own fonts. So right now, those fonts are the most important to you, though generally, the fonts you use most often is most important. How should HUD understand this?
<tedg> That'd be easier if we switched to using ZG as the backend though.
<mhall119> that's exponentially more data to store, I know, but maybe something for future consideration
<jo-erlend> mhall119, that could be done when HUD uses Zeitgeist. Could be very cool.
<tedg> In general, also switching more things to GMenuModel would help things here in that an application could provide a "switch font" action that takes the specific font as a parameter.  HUD could then distinguish between switching the font and the data that is passed.
<jo-erlend> that would be cool.
<jo-erlend> combined actions might also be nice. For instance, this is something I do all the time in Audacity. I select the first ten seconds of the recording, then create a noise profile. Then use reduce noise. Afterwards, I amplify as high as I can. If those could be combined, it would be really nice.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Perhaps that could be done as an indicator...
<jo-erlend> tedg, is there an easy way to access the activation history for a given application?
<tedg> jo-erlend, hud-dump-application
<jo-erlend> ah! Right, I forgot about that one. But there's no way to get a collection over dbus and enable you to subscribe to signals?
<tedg> jo-erlend, You can query the HUD over dbus, or you can just watch for the dbusmenu events over dbus.
<tedg> jo-erlend, If it goes over dbus, you can get it :-)
<jo-erlend> right. :)
<mfisch> davidcalle: are you still working on a dev guide for lenses?
<mhall119> mfisch: tutorial or documentation?
<mfisch> mhall119: at some point in March I think you said he was writing a development guide, I'm giving a talk to my org about lenses, so I'd like to link in relevant docs.
<mfisch> mhall119: in otherwords, which ever...
<mhall119> mfisch: dpm and I published http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/unity/lenses-and-scopes/
<mhall119> davidcalle has a draft blog post on developer.u.c showing how to make a wikipedia lens using quickly and singlet
<mfisch> mhall119: that's what I needed
<mfisch> mhall119: i'll check back in a week or so and see if the blog post was published
<mfisch> mhall119: btw that link you sent me has some broken images
<mhall119> mfisch: thanks, I'll look into those
<davidcalle> mhall119, btw, I don't know when dpm is going to publish the post. (Not a draft anymore since two weeks)
<mhall119> davidcalle: I can publish it if it's ready
<mhall119> I thought dpm was going to do that last week
<davidcalle> mhall119, I know he wanted to make some changes, afaik he hasn't touched it.
<mhall119> ok, I don't want to publish it if he had changes
<mhall119> I'll ask him tomorrow
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<zgreg> latest unity crashes for me when I open the dash. is that a known issue?
<zgreg> it's 100% reproducable
<thomi> zgreg: I haven't heard anything.
<thomi> zgreg: does it happen for the guest session as well?
<nik90> zgreg, thomi: it has been reported
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/979946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 979946 in unity "Unity crashes when opening dash" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> reported 5 hours ago
<thomi> cool
<zgreg> alright
<nik90> thomi, it has a milestone 5.14...does that means it wont land with 5.10?
<Daekdroom> nik90, it doesn't affect 5.10
<nik90> Daekdroom, oh ok...relieved
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<thomi> I see the milestone says "SRU", so I guess it'll land in P. thumper will know more
<thumper> morning
<Daekdroom> Altho I'm not sure.
<Daekdroom> I thought 5.10 was released already.
<nik90> Daekdroom, 5.10 is being released to precise-proposed
<zgreg> there's a fix available already
<nik90> it should land in the main repos today or tomorrow
<zgreg> we'll just have to wait for a rebuild
<zgreg> is 5.10 the final unity release for precise?
<nik90> zgreg, i guess..since 5.12 is SRU0
<thumper> nik90, zgreg: yes, 5.12 would be SRU0
<thumper> 5.10 is for final freeze
<zgreg> but I'm pretty sure critical bugs like that one will be fixed in 5.10
<thumper> zgreg: that fix will probably end up as a distro patch
<thumper> for 5.10
<nik90> zgreg, considering the unity dash crash bug doesn't affect 5.10, does it matter?
<Daekdroom> How close to Unity 5.10 is the package in unity-team/ppa?
<Daekdroom> Because it does not affect the one in there.
<zgreg> nik90: well, is that actually true? I don't know what commit introduced the bug.
<nik90> zgreg, well quoting"<Daekdroom> nik90, it doesn't affect 5.10"
<zgreg> oh, ok
<zgreg> sorry, didn't notice the backlog
<nik90> didrocks, how long does Unity 5.10 stays in proposed before it is moved to the main repos?
<Roshan> nik90, i want to say a compliment as u wished me early ..good luck to ur bug triaging
<nik90> Roshan, u r welcome :)
<bilal> thumper: So, we need to follow the whole verification process before the update in proposed enters updates?
<thumper> bilal: not for 5.10 I think
<thumper> but SRUs yes...
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> hi
<bschaefer> hey
<bschaefer> could you review these ap test? It's about the quick alt+tab
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/3v1n0-quick-alt+tab-fixes/+merge/100911
<bschaefer> I want to know if that is an acceptable way of doing it, as I have to write some more up for the clicking on the launcher icon
<thomi> sure
<bschaefer> thanks!
<thomi> uhh. are you sure that's the right branch?
<thomi> oh, nvm. I'm being stupid
<bschaefer> umm I think so
<bschaefer> haha, I put 3v1n0s' name on it since I took his old branch and added to it
<thomi> bschaefer: what editor do you use?
<bschaefer> vi
<thomi> can you configure it to strip trailing whitespace when you save python files?
<thomi> diff lines 351-352 for example...
<bschaefer> yeah, Ill look that up!
<thomi> I have trailing whitespace highlight bright pink so I can see it, and my editor trims it automatically when I save a file
<bschaefer> alright just updated my editor, ill push those changes soon
<thomi> those tests look good. It'd be nice to have some comments inside the test to say what's going on. I find it somewhat tricky to determine what we expect to happen just from reading the test
<bschaefer> yeah that would be nice
<bschaefer> cool, then Ill do the same concept for clicking/activating a launcher icon
<bschaefer> thanks!
<thomi> let me know when those changes are up and I'll approve it
<thomi> perhaps you could ahve a look at this and let me know what you think? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/autopilot-attribute-feature/+merge/101823
<bschaefer> ok, Ill hopefully be able to finish that soon. I have to get ready for class soon
<bschaefer> will do!
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> thomi, line 32-34 is that a nested function?
<thomi> yep
<thomi> because I need a function object
<thomi> it's one of the cool features of python - everything is an object
<bschaefer> hmm, it just seems like you could have it no nested with the same functionality
<bschaefer> not*
<thomi> bschaefer: well, the other thing is that I don't want it visible since it's not actually part of UnityIntrospectableObject
<thomi> it gets patched on top of the attributes
<thomi> I could make it global and start with __
<bschaefer> oo alright! Im just having flash backs of my profs yelling at a student for doing that haha
<thomi> but I figured it makes sense to have it closer to where it's used
<bschaefer> yeah, it looks good to me :)
<bschaefer> as you would have to add parameters
<thomi> bschaefer: I used to work as a lecturer, take it from me: academia has only passing relevance to the "real world" :)
<bschaefer> add more*
<bschaefer> Yeah, I still try to take what I learn and apply it haha
<bschaefer> but looks good! Looks a lot better now!
<bschaefer> thomi, on line 254, shouldn't the super be above everything?
<bschaefer> meaning, that the super should be called first to set up all the other constructors first
<thomi> bschaefer: usually, yes. But in this case we need to set the compose key before the parent class's setUp method is called, since they start pishing keys
<thomi> ...and we don't want to reset the display.
<thomi> It's crap - I had a long conversation with lamalex about this, and we concluded this was the best way (that's actually his code)
<bschaefer> that makes sense!
<bschaefer> and you get the keyboard stuff working?
<bschaefer> like switching layouts
<thomi> yeah
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-13
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, is your tdb branch going in before the release?
<mhr3> davidcalle, no, it'll be sru-ed
<mhr3> (probably)
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<apw> didrocks, with todays update my launcher is scrolling on under some (at least) of my windows
<didrocks> apw: ah, do you have -proposed enabled?
<apw> didrocks, for precise?  unsure
<didrocks> can you check?
<didrocks> compiz in preicse
<didrocks> precise
<didrocks> unity is still in -proposed
<didrocks> that will help to know what's the cause
<apw> i do appear to have proposed enabled indeed
<didrocks> apt-cache policy unity?
<apw>   Installed: 5.10.0-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> ok, so latest stack, can't know if it's compiz or unity
<didrocks> that's something for sam or duflu
<didrocks> but they aren't arond
<didrocks> aroudn*
<didrocks> apw: any way to trigger the stacking issue is welcomed
<apw> didrocks, yeah no idea, literrally only just logged in
<didrocks> apw: you didn't tried the unity-team ppa, right?
<didrocks> (since last Friday)
<apw> not on this machine, i have that on my other test box
<apw> and haven't noticed it there yet, but then this is the first for this level for me anyhow
<didrocks> ok, so no way to know when it started for you
<didrocks> apw: I think we'll need to wait on duflu or sam
<apw> didrocks, nope, i haven't seen this for ages and ages, it was common in the bad old days
<didrocks> indeed ;)
<apw> didrocks, but, who knows if its just uncommon or new to this version
<didrocks> the only report about bad stacking we had was with a fullscreen browser
<apw> i guessi could logout and back in and see if persists
<didrocks> but nothing else despite a widespread testing
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> if your machine can trigger it reliably
<didrocks> it would be good
<apw> i will lose the current state of course
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but I don't think they will be around before Monday now
<apw> oh
<apw> ok then i'll see if its reproducible
<didrocks> yeah, better to come with a test case, especially if you get it just on one machine
<didrocks> keep me posted :)
<apw> didrocks, ok looks ok on a second login
<didrocks> apw: yeah, but there is a hidden issue under it then. reproducing would be nice
<apw> didrocks, indeed, will have to see if i can spot a pattern if i see it again
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<malin> How do I write the inputfield for a unity-lens? My lens is running, but Nothinhappens when I write in the inputfield
<davidcalle> malin, are you using Quickly to make the lens?
<malin> davidcalle: nope. This is the projectpage: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files  I did work on this couple of months ago, and got a lot of help in here :)
<malin> I just want the last finish of it to get it work
<davidcalle> malin, right, I remember :)
<malin> yeah :)
<malin> I think you helped me :)
<malin> I guess raw_input("text")  aint usable input method for the unity lens
<malin> because nothing happens when I write in the field :)
<davidcalle> malin, indeed :) you should try "input = search.props.search_string.strip ()"
<malin> ah
<davidcalle> malin, the search string is a property of the search object, you just need to ask for it (and strip it to avoid trailing whitespaces).
<malin> instead of the line : input = raw_input("text")  I just write input = search.props.search_string.strip () instead?
<davidcalle> Yep
<malin> then I will try :D
<malin> cool
<malin> and searchhint is just to write: searchhint="searchhint"   in the .lens file?
<malin> if so I can try
<malin> but I don't remember how to stop my lens and so
<davidcalle> malin, the search hint is set in two places : the .lens file is used when, for some reason the lens daemon is not running. It's not really important.
<davidcalle> self._lens.props.search_hint = HINT in you daemon is important one.
<davidcalle> is the important one*
<malin> davidcalle: And one more thing. To print the results. is there something else than: print "texstring" and print <variable with textstring>   ?
<malin> ah
<malin> hm. I don't see any searchhint in the lense
<davidcalle> Line 22 of your file :)
<davidcalle> malin, print is fine, why?
<malin> just wandered
<malin> davidcalle: yeah, but why is the inputfield in the lens al black? there is no white text such as in the app-lense as: "Search Applications"
<malin> according to my code it should say: "Type something!"
<malin> but I will change it. That's easy, but nothing appears
<malin> hehe
<davidcalle> malin, are you sure that your lens daemon is running?
<malin> davidcalle: I think it does, my lense shows up in the dash, but maybe that dosen't mean it is running?
<malin> *it is not running
<malin> I try again: The lense appear in the dash, but that maybe not meaning it is running
<davidcalle> malin, no the fact that your lens shows up just means you have the lens folder in /usr/share/unity/lenses with a .lens file in it. Are you sure that your bus name and bus path in the .lens are the same ones as in the daemon? "net.buss.lens.buss" and "/net/buss/lens/buss"
<malin> I have started it with commands last time we tried this, but I don't remember how
<malin> so I am pretty sure it's correct
<davidcalle> to start it with commands, just "python buss"
<malin> oki
<malin> ah, then the searchhint appeared
<malin> but I made it run, and the searchhint appeard in the dash input field
<malin> ah sorry, I scrolled up and answered something :p
<davidcalle> Hehe
<malin> it works, but it prints the results to the terminal, not the dash. So chaning input worked. Now it is just the output
<davidcalle> malin, for the output, look at this sample lens : the on_search_changed def and the wikipedia one, every line of code is explained.
<davidcalle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/trunk/view/head:/python/simple/unity-scope-wikipedia
<davidcalle> malin, I've noticed that your lens doesn't have any category, you need at least one to display the results : before your self._lens.export (); , you need to create one.
<davidcalle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/trunk/view/head:/python/simple/unity-lens-sample
<davidcalle> from lines 24 to 28, it show how to create categories.
<malin> ok
<davidcalle> malin, two types of categories are available : the vertical one (also called icon view, like in the Apps lens ) and the horizontal one (card view, like in the online category of the Video lens or the Gwibber lens)
<malin> okey
<malin> ah, three lins. cats is a onedimentional arreay?
<malin> *arrey
<davidcalle> malin, yes
<malin> hm.. I added thre lines as in the example: the lines from line: 24, 26 and 28
<malin> it still print to the terminal only
<davidcalle> malin, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/trunk/view/head:/python/simple/unity-scope-wikipedia
<davidcalle> Line 81
<davidcalle> This is the line where you push results to the Dee model. Unity will automatically read the model and display what it contains.
<davidcalle> s/push/append
<malin> hm. I just copy and paste that line? or what kind of modifications are needed?
<davidcalle> malin, you need to do it for each result.
<malin> for each results? hm. so how many lines do I need?!
<malin> I have one category
<davidcalle> malin, and use the destination url of you result in the first field, the icon, the category (should be 0 if you have only one), etc.
<malin> ah. So if my result is a variable, I write it in there?
<malin> instead of an url?
<davidcalle> the url is the destination of the result when it's clicked. The text is in the "title" field.
<davidcalle> malin, when your lens is queried, is it supposed to answer several results or just one hour?
<malin> The results are just a textstring
<malin> so just one answer
<davidcalle> malin, ok, so you just need to add this to your buss method http://paste.ubuntu.com/928030/
<davidcalle> I've left uri, icon, comment, and drag and drop uri as empty strings.
<davidcalle> You can fill them with whatever you need to add to the result.
<malin> ah thanks :)
<malin> will try
<malin> got somer error: http://pastebin.com/faCjk5jC
<davidcalle> malin, patjunk must be a string.
<malin> hm. I thought it was
<davidcalle> malin, try with str(patjunk)
<davidcalle> malin, to make sure it's one.
<malin> ah
<malin> holy... it hm. made an icon in the dash, but is it possible to make it post readable text?!
<malin> I can show a screenshot.. :)
<malin> http://imgur.com/rHgv4
<malin> it should print a textstring only
<davidcalle> malin, by looking at your branch I can see that what your printing in the terminal is "test(full_url,patjunk)"
<davidcalle> So, I guess this is your result string
<malin> yeah, but I don't need the full_url
<malin> it just print the search-url, but I don't need to see it
<davidcalle> malin, full_url is your query url, but test(full_url,patjunk) seems to be the string you extract from the answer, no?
<malin> the full_url makes a search-url
<malin> it print an url like this: http://www.idi.ntnu.no/~tagore/cgi-bin/busstuc/busq.cgi?lang=nor&quest=%25moholt+til+sentrum
<malin> and the patjunk prints re result on the webpage
<davidcalle> patjunk = re.compile("<.*?>|\n|Answer from BusTUC",re.DOTALL|re.M)
<davidcalle> patjunk is just a compiled regex, and if you print patjunk, you will only print the regex object. Not a result extracted form the html answer.
<davidcalle> from*
<malin> jepp, it removes things I don'ẗ need from the original answer
<malin> ah
<malin> aha
<malin> I have to print the full_url-result
<davidcalle> malin, test () seems to do the extraction, so if you print test(full_url,patjunk) , it should be the extracted result string, no?
<malin> I think I tried, but I can try again
<malin> so instead of , result_string
<malin> in this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928030/
<malin> I should write
<malin> test(full_url,patjunk)
<malin> ?
<malin> almost there
<malin> it worked, but I think I have to choose horizontal printing and not vertical
<malin> as you can see. I am almost there :) http://imgur.com/jisWs
<davidcalle> malin, nice :)
<davidcalle> To switch to horizontal, just use .HORIZONTAL_TILE in you category.
<malin> I did, and I can see more text, but there is still not enough to see all :(
<malin> so if it is possible to change the size of the answer box or what to name it
<davidcalle> Card view allows to different texts : model.append ("", "", 0, "text/html", first_result_string, second_result_string, "")
<malin> so how can I use the model.append to make it horizontal across the entire dash?
<davidcalle> Not possible, you can't change the size of the result tiles.
<malin> ah.. that's sad
<malin> I can't see the entire text :(
<malin> but I sort of made it, but it should be possible to click the result and be redirected to the url
<malin> guess that's the url-thing?
<davidcalle>  model.append (url, icon, 0, "text/html", first_result_string, second_result_string, drag and drop url (usually the same as the first url))
<malin> but it's sort of useful
<malin> hm. should be possible to open result in default webbrowser by clicking the icon?
<malin> If I drag it to the browser I get the results
<davidcalle> malin, yes, should be possible : what does your model.append () looks like?
<Roshan> hello someone help me where in source code, that implement tooltip for launcher icon..how tooltip is drawn
<davidcalle> Roshan, you should ask Trevinho
<malin> davidcalle: model.append (uri, "", 0, "text/html", test(full_url,patjunk), "", uri)
<Roshan> ok..david calle ,thanx a lot
<davidcalle> malin, what does your uri looks like when printed?
<davidcalle> malin, because if a drag and drop works... clicking the result should do it too :)
<malin> whyt it looks the same as when printed?
<malin> s/whyt/why/
<malin> this could be the uri: http://www.idi.ntnu.no/~tagore/cgi-bin/busstuc/busq.cgi?lang=nor&quest=%moholt+til+sentrum  depends on what i search for everyting after &quest=%    is uniq
<malin> well. it actually works now
<davidcalle> malin, hehe
<malin> don't know why it didn't first
<malin> so all I have to fix is to get an icon to the result in dash
<malin> tried to set icon = /the/path/to/the/icon/svg
<malin> used for the lense
<davidcalle> malin, the full path for the icon can work, yes. You can also use a icon from your system theme like "clock" or "gtk-info", or a http url to an image file.
<davidcalle> an icon*
<malin> davidcalle: okey. no icon appear in the results, so I don't know what could be wrong
<davidcalle> malin, try with the string "clock" in the icon field, to see if it works.
<malin> it just dosen't work all the time. to click the result
<malin> davidcalle: I can try with clock, just to check it works
<davidcalle> malin, push your branch to Launchpad and I'll tell you what's wrong with it.
<malin> okey. Just check that clock-thing first
<malin> stil no icon
<malin> okey, I will push it
<malin> think I did a mistake with pushing. Still revision 8 :S and I think I made another branch when I diden't tend to
<malin> well, here it is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/buss/files
<malin> just made a new brach acidentially
<davidcalle> malin, first thing : "model.append (uri, "", " should be "model.append (uri, icon, "
<davidcalle> malin, that will fix the icon not showing, as it was not added to the model :)
<malin> sure... :S
<malin> how could I forget....
<davidcalle> malin, you need a  search.finished () under model.append (), it will warn Unity that the search is... finished. it should fix the uri issue.
<malin> then the icon appeard, but I should got one with higer resolution, but it works. Is there a way to put an icon to the category too?
<malin> ah
<malin> hm. it works, but takes a while
<malin> I don't know if it understand it is finished to search, cause it appear to be to results after a while
<davidcalle> malin, yes. When you create your category : Gio.ThemedIcon.new("path to the icon")
<malin> davidcalle: ah...
<davidcalle> malin, and I need to go ;)
<davidcalle> malin, I'll be around this week-end if you still need some help
<malin> oki. thanx for all help :)
<davidcalle> malin, no problem
<Will123456> if a bug fix is delivered via an SRU, does it then get included in the 12.04 iso that you download from ubuntu.com?
<kklimonda> not until 12.04.1 "point release" (or however its called)
<zgreg> so, only 12.04.1 will get a proper unity upgrade?
<zgreg> or how does the SRU procedure work?
<kklimonda> only when 12.04.1 is released will you get updated image with all the sru fixes, until then you have to update the system after installation (or during installation if you choose so)
<zgreg> is 12.04 going to get anything beyond bugfixes, so as performance fixes, and (small) additions to functionality?
<zgreg> s/so/such/
<kklimonda> no new functionality, performance fixes are also unlikely - mostly bugfixes get accepted
<zgreg> that's a pity, there's been a lot of interesting work going on in compiz
<zgreg> I think nux also needs a lot of optimization, it's horrible inefficient
<zgreg> opengl is slow if you don't batch :)
<zgreg> nux does a shitload of state changes to get a single texture quad onto the screen... this should be improved
<kklimonda> a lot of things could still be improved, but they've decided to add HUD instead ;)
<zgreg> well, the HUD is a nice idea, though
<zgreg> I like it, at least
<kklimonda> it is, but I'm not sure it was necessary to add it to the LTS release
<zgreg> yes, that is a bit controversial
<Will123456> zgreg: in an alternate reality there is a mutter-based unity implementation in 12.04
<zgreg> heh
<zgreg> using clutter instead of nux?
<kklimonda> they did base it on mutter before, didn't they?
<zgreg> yes
<kklimonda> or was it clutter?
<kklimonda> (I don't quite remember if they were using mutter, or clutter directly)
<zgreg> mutter is a compositing window manager, and it uses clutter
<zgreg> clutter is an opengl user interface toolkit, a bit similar to nux
<kklimonda> yeah, I know
<kklimonda> I've always wandered if the choice of not investing into clutter and choosing nux+compiz was a good idea
<zgreg> I think the early unity was using mutter as the window manager, but already used nux for the UI
<zgreg> I remember that mutter was in a pretty bad state around ubuntu 11.04, and then it was decided to use compiz instead
<kklimonda> hmm, no - I don't think so
<zgreg> when 11.10 was released, suddenly it was the other way around
<kklimonda> they were using clutter and the mix of clutter and vala has proven to be too unpredictable (and too slow ;))
<zgreg> fortunately compiz received a lot of optimizations and bugfixes since
<kklimonda> yeah, but I still believe it to be a poor choice from the platform point of view
<kklimonda> instead of commiting into Gtk+ and Clutter we now have Gtk+, Qt and then unity uses nux just to add some fun
<zgreg> yes, it would be nice to share more code with gnome3
<Daekdroom> Gnome Shell is mostly JS, anyway.
<zgreg> I think unity-2d is unnecessary
<Daekdroom> So it's not like Unity is doing blasphemy.
<Daekdroom> zgreg, isn't it going to be used in Ubuntu TV?
<zgreg> it would have been a much better choice to invest all the time and resources into optimizing unity
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: sure it isn't but it (compiz and nux) add complexity to the stack
<Daekdroom> and 12.04 LTS does not support composite on software rendering.
<zgreg> Daekdroom: I have no idea
<Daekdroom> (probably in 12.10 there'll be support for it)
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: software rendering is going to be too slow for embedded devices though
<Daekdroom> That's a good reason to have Unity-2d
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: at leasts that's what I got from the discussion about using llvmpipe for gnome-shell
<zgreg> all those embedded devices support opengl es, though
<Daekdroom> Compiz doesn't support OpenGL ES yet, does it?
<zgreg> not sure about compiz (IIRC linaro ported it), but nux supports it
<kklimonda> it will though
<zgreg> but again, without unity-2d there would have been plenty of resources to port compiz and what else there is
<kklimonda> wayland "uses" opengl es so compiz will have to start supporting it sooner or later
<kklimonda> zgreg: well, some people are actually proposing for unity-2d to replace unity ;)
<zgreg> decent modern opengl is easily ported to opengl es anyway
<zgreg> unfortunately neither compiz nor nux use decent and modern openg
<zgreg> *opengl
<kklimonda> heh
<zgreg> that's actually really baffling - nux was conceived in 2007, yet some parts like like 1999
<zgreg> err, look like
<Daekdroom> I wonder how does Compiz not do that. It was rewritten not long ago.
<kklimonda> yeah, that's surprising
<zgreg> IIRC compiz is still full of immediate mode opengl
<zgreg> you know, glBegin and all that crap *shudder*
<alci> Just read the post about system status menu on planet...
<kklimonda> oh nice, but seriously - if they change so much stuff I'm wondering how hard is it going to be to switch people from 12.04 to 14.04 when the times come ;)
<Daekdroom> Isn't 12.04 drastically different from 10.04?
<alci> Well, I would suggest another change... integrate a "presentation" status that would prevent personal information to pop up on notifications
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: it is, but I'd rather not see drastic changes every 2 years
<kklimonda> alci: there has already been some discussion about a "presentation mode" some time ago, so we should see something coming out soon
<nik90> I really hope they come out with presentation mode soon...sometimes the notifications can  be disturbing or distracting and it would nice to disable it
<nik90> gnome shell already has it for a year now
<LLStarks> hi cimi, you around?
<Cimi> LLStarks, y
<LLStarks> i've found a bug concerning light-themes when paired with the new intel ddx backend
<LLStarks> progress bar and dropdown pixmaps render incorrectly and overlap
<kklimonda> Cimi: any plans on making a dark ambiance variant for Gtk+ 3? I'm not quite sure who to ask about it - I know there has been some work on that a year ago or so, but nothing came out of it
<Cimi> kklimonda, maybe 12.10, not sure
<Cimi> LLStarks, you sure it's not a gtk bug?
<LLStarks> it's suspected to be either a cairo or theme bug
<LLStarks> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48630
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 48630 in Driver/intel "Progress bars and other dynamic elements do not render properly with SNA enabled" [Normal,New: ]
<LLStarks> i figured i'd ask you since murrine is your thing
<LLStarks> or whatever engine is used now
<LLStarks> unico
<Daekdroom> Unico for GTK+3, Murrine for GTK+2, afaik
<LLStarks> thx
<highvoltage> Kaleo: hi! can I bother you with some unity-2d questions?
<mhall119> David's lens tutorial has been published, can you guys help promote it by up-voting on reddit? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/s8boa/how_to_create_a_wikipedia_unity_lens_for_ubuntu
<highvoltage> mhall119: mind if we reblog that on the edubuntu blog? (we want to encourage people to do lenses for educational purposes)
<mhall119> highvoltage: go for it!
<LLStarks> imho, lenses are useless as long as ppas are required. unless ayatana adopts a gnome extensions-like site to quickly add them, i see little utility
<Will123456> LLStarks: agreed. as far as i'm concerned the less ppas i'll need to install on family and friends' computers the better
<Will123456> is there any hope of getting anti aliased window scaling in unity 2D for 12.10? would it be possible to do that when using unity 2D on slow machines that DO have working graphics cards?
<mhall119> LLStarks: scopes and lenses will be available through the extras repository and can be installed from the Software Center
<nik90> Will123456, LLStarks: I personally have seen quite an improvement on the amount of PPAs required since older version of ubuntu. More and more lenses and scopes are now being part of the software center
<Will123456> nik90: yeah, agreed. ubuntu tweak used to be a must, but in the last few years i've not bothered
<nik90> Will123456, LLStarks: It is up to the developers to submit their app to the software center...whenever I see an app being recommended to be installed from a PPA, I ask them why not submit it to the software center instead
<LLStarks> but the software center is stupid. do we really want universe to grow with each new lens? this is what i'd like for lenses: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<LLStarks> one click to turn on
<nik90> LLStarks: imagine a new user...where he has to go to one website to install lenses and then to the software center for installing apps
<nik90> LLStarks: why not just use the software center for everything :) ?
<LLStarks> still stupid. the repos are static for most of the year
<LLStarks> if it doesn't make debian merge, it probably won't get in
<Will123456> i'm not hugely excited by the idea of having a website only to handle shell extensions and the like
<Will123456> maybe there should be some sort of more dynamic repo
<LLStarks> the site is fast
<Will123456> a bit like however the software centre deals with proprietary closed source paid for stuff
<Will123456> LLStarks: it's more of a philosophical thing for me
<nik90> LLStarks, the problem of static repos are currently work in progress...investigation is being done to improve the situation
<LLStarks> nik90, if you can find a way to have debian packaging to allow easy delta debs, a rolling extra repo, and silent updates for core apps like firefox, let me know
<nik90> LLStarks, you can already have silent updates :)
<LLStarks> without an explicit package update?
<nik90> LLStarks, silent updates are already used for security updates...
<nik90> so I asked on askubuntu on how to do this for other updates
<nik90> you can check it out at http://askubuntu.com/questions/87849/how-to-enable-silent-automatic-updates-for-any-repository
<nik90> let me know what you think...it is actually pretty cool
<LLStarks> silent still requires a package update
<nik90> ofcourse
<nik90> what else do you expect?
<LLStarks> files can't replaced by an in-app upgrade process
<LLStarks> and that sucks about debian packaging
<LLStarks> same would go for lenses
<nik90> delta deb are not yet available..but one step at a time mate :P
<LLStarks> delta has been ubuntu+1 for 5 years
<LLStarks> so, whatever
<c__chp> does anybody knows how i get evolution in the mail applet
<kklimonda> hmm, is 2d spread supposed to be that slow?
<kklimonda> it takes a few seconds to show it
<c__chp> so nobody ?
<davidcalle> malin, add model.clear (), between model = ... and model.append () , it will fix your multiple results issue. It basically clears the lens.
<malin> davidcalle: thanx
<malin> is there any way to make the results appear faster too? I can see the result in terminal way faster tahn in the lense
<malin> davidcalle: I was soo happy today because it finally worked. Now I have to remove those bugs :)
<davidcalle> malin, I know why it's slow : you call the search a first time to print test(full_url,patjunk) then, another time to add to the model. Just do it one time, in a variable : result = test(full_url,patjunk), then print result and append( result, ...)
<malin> I can comment out printing to terminal
<davidcalle> malin, yes, it works too :)
<malin> that worked better and faster.
<malin> and it's better to have one result only
<malin> still slow, but it is faster. It is slow in the orignal webpage too
<davidcalle> malin, ok
<malin> davidcalle: Now I have uncommented all print who print to terminal + added the line you mentioned. Things works a little better
<malin> last thing I would like know is if there is possible to make it wait to search until I am finish with typing the search-string ?
<malin> it somethimes search before I am finish and just gives a result about a not valid search string
<malin> because the search need at least two known names to complite a search
<malin> like two bus stops or two city areas and so
<malin> but now I have to get some sleep :)
<davidcalle> malin, you can start the search only if you have two spaces in your search string, for example.
<davidcalle> malin, I've played a bit with your code, I'm pretty sure it won't work for any searches, as I have absolutely no knowledge of norwegian, but at least, it works on "moholt til sentrum" :p http://paste.ubuntu.com/928675/
<davidcalle> any other searches*
<malin> you could try: lade til sentrum, sentrum til heimdal, nardo til sentrum etter klokken 18.00
<malin> like that
<malin> ah.. i haven't slept yet :p
<davidcalle> malin, hehe, I'll let you try by yourself :P
<davidcalle> malin, and I'm heading to bed too. See you around ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-14
<bdrung> Cimi: there are some theming bugs in light-themes in precise with gnome-panel. can you help me fixing them? i don't know the names of the panel elements for the css file and didn't find documentation about it.
<Cimi> bdrung, remember me next week
<Will123456> hey guys. i'm getting quite obvious visual glitches with the dash blur on unity 5.10
<Will123456> raise a window with some detail, like a website in firefox
<Will123456> then open the dash and repeatedly minimise and maximise it
<Will123456> i'm seeing the window visibly "jump" down as you maximise
<Will123456> anyone else seeing this?
<mhall119> Will123456: can you get a screencast of it happening?
<Will123456> mhall119: i'll try my best
<Will123456> mhall119: know anywhere i can upload it without having to first make a bug report?
<Will123456> mhall119: pity unity records so poorly
<Will123456> flickering everywhere
<Will123456> mhall119: whilst i process this screen recording, can you test it on your end for me?
<mhall119> Will123456: what did you use to record? gtk-recordmydesktop didn't have any flickr for me
<mhall119> I've been running 5.10 for a couple days and haven't noticed any glitches
<Will123456> gtk-recordmydesktop gives me lots of glitches
<Will123456> so did kazam
<mhall119> oh wait, I do see the movement when maximizing/unmaximizing the dash
<mhall119> it looks like the background is shifted down 20 or 30 pixels
<Will123456> yeah
<Will123456> and if you look very closely, it's actually not just the background
<Will123456> it's the icon 'reflection' too
<Will123456> i'm surprised nobody caught that
<mhall119> what reflection?
<Will123456> mhall119: all icons in the dash have very faint reflections
<Will123456> some are easier to see than others
<Will123456> try looking at totem's icon
<Will123456> look for the zebra striped 'top' bar thing
<Will123456> the clapper
<mhall119> I don't see that
<Will123456> okay, well it is definitely there :P
<Will123456> weirdly i'm not seeing the icon reflection moving, even though i was before
<mhall119> Will123456: did you file a bug on this yet?
<Will123456> not yet. i wanted to confirm it with others
<Will123456> you can write it yourself if you like, but i've got a screen recording done. unfortunately it has glitches
<Will123456> so if you can record one that is flicker free, that'd be great
<Will123456> mhall119: i'll report it and upload my screencast. if you can, uploading your own would really help :)
<mhall119> Will123456: recording one now
<mhall119> Will123456: is this what you're seeing: http://ubuntuone.com/5fCZrGHtJsODza60Qne62s
<mhall119> let me know the bug number and I'll add my video and mark it as affecting me too
<Will123456> mhall119: that's perfect! thanks :) i'm submitting my bug report now... i'll get you the link the moment it's through
<Will123456> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/981321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 981321 in unity "maximising the dash causes the blurred background to "jump" downwards" [Undecided,New]
<Will123456> mhall119: *high five*
<mhall119> thanks Will123456
<Will123456> mhall119: i like your touch with the green outline! it is much clearer than mine :)
<mhall119> Will123456: compiz annotation plugin
<mhall119> it's not handy very often, but when you need something like that it's great
<Will123456> yeah, i would never have thought of that
<Will123456> nice one :)
<Will123456> for some reason i'm going bug reporting crazy
<Will123456> i should have done it weeks ago instead of so close to the release, but i suppose that can't be helped now
<tgm4883> I'm trying to create a unity scope, but I'm having trouble with it opening what I believe to be the incorrect application. Is there a way to use the default video player?
<tgm4883> Right now I'm using "/usr/bin/gvfs-open URI", but it keeps opening chrome. If I change it to "/usr/bin/totem URI" it still opens fine, but that obvioiusly isn't a solution
<MCR1> Hi. Since the last compiz update the plugin animations-add-on seems to crash compiz. Is this already known ?
<MCR1> I would like to have my animations back.
<MCR1> This is not acceptable, I will file a bug report.
<nik90> davidcalle, ping
<nik90> mhall119, ping
<MCR1> oh, finally the Unity Dash is getting pretty :) - no more ugly grey triangles - this looks nice now 8-)
<nik90> davidcalle, ping
<davidcalle> nik90, pong
<nik90> davidcalle, is that a version of the wikipedia lens example which includes getting data from a xml format
<nik90> I mean "is there"
<nik90> I need to gather data from this website which only provides data in the xml format after user authentication
<davidcalle> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~markjtully/+junk/rhythmbox-scope-precise/view/head:/rhythmbox-scope
<davidcalle> nik90, the python rb scope parses a xml file
<davidcalle> nik90, at line 59
<nik90> davidcalle, what if the xml file is not local? meaning I use the api with the user search string...
<davidcalle> nik90, xmlfile = urllib2.urlopen(your_query_url).read()
<nik90> oh perfect..thnx..
<davidcalle> nik90, then you can pass xmlfile just like rhythmbox_dbFile
<nik90> davidcalle, I tried first implementing the wikipedia lens as stated in the tutorial..everything works except for the icon
<nik90> I guess "http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Wikipedia-logo.png" does not seem to work for me
<nik90> if I replace it with something else (a local image file), it then works fine
<nik90> davidcalle, I instead get this http://imgur.com/sU5ub
<davidcalle> nik90, Unity have issues with http icons when it has been restarted. Random bug. If you look at the online videos section of the video lens, you should have the same bug.
<nik90> davidcalle, oh yeah I just noticed
<davidcalle> nik90, but sometimes it works. A bit annoying :)
<nik90> davidcalle, one more question...I used quickly install...how do I uninstall the lens nows?
<davidcalle> mhall119, ^
<nik90> ok..
<davidcalle> nik90, I don't know if there is a "quickly remove" or "quickly uninstall" command, but you can delete the /usr/share/unity/lenses/<yourlens> folder to achieve the same effect.
<nik90> davidcalle, but when I go into /usr/share/unity/lenses/wikipedia/ I only see 2 files..the .lens file and the .svg file...now where does all the python code go then? like _init_.py
<nik90> I was trying to use this method to look at the code of other lenses...but then they did not have the python code in them
<davidcalle> nik90, there should be a <your lens> folder in your home too.
<davidcalle> nik90, it contains everything created with "quickly create"
<nik90> davidcalle, there is ... but suppose in the case of distribution to other users, how does unity run the python code in their system?
<nik90> if it is not present in /usr/share/unity/lenses
<davidcalle> nik90, there is a quickly command to package the project and send it in a launchpad PPA
<nik90> davidcalle, ok
<nik90> davidcalle, one last request...do you have any other sample code where an authentication has to be made before the data can be accessed?
<nik90> I have the username and password for api access
<davidcalle> nik90, username and password are in the url you query, or there is some authentication needed before you query it?
<nik90> davidcallle, the authentication is not in the url...a dialog box pops up asking for username and password
<nik90> try this link http://webservices.ns.nl/ns-api-avt?station=ut
<davidcalle> nik90, oh ok. I'm not sure, but I think that this code sample will do the trick http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/urllib2.shtml#id5
<nik90> davidcalle, I will try it out...thnx for your help
<davidcalle> nik90, no problem
<mhall119> nik90: sudo quickly uninstall should do it
<nik90> mhall119: ah ok
<nik90> mhall119, what if I do not provide any url in results.append ? In my case, I basically gather data and show it to the users...but they are not supposed to press the icon itself...
<nik90> is that even possible?
<mhall119> nik90: you'd probably want to override the handler then, so Unity doesn't try to open an empty url
<nik90> mhall119, how do i do that?
<malin> is it possible somehow to prevent a search lense to not start to search on the fly?
<malin> I would like it to search after 5 seconds or so
<davidcalle> malin, do you still have my pastebin from yesterday night?
<malin> I think so
<malin> yeah
<davidcalle> Found ir http://paste.ubuntu.com/928675/
<davidcalle> it*
<malin> if it's possible to add a line or a paramater prevent it to search if I use backspace to search another search (it search then too) and to make it wait to search a little the first time, thing would be perfect :)
<malin> ah, that pastebin. Havn't seen it
<malin> ah, you made a for loop as in an example I have seen yesterday, but wich I didn't figured out how worked
<davidcalle> malin, what you can do is avoid to search until you have a string + space + a few characters. Would something like that work for you?
<malin> and the if input is not "" (meaning space, dosen't it? :) )
<malin> I think that would work better. I think I should try
<davidcalle> malin, "" meaning no input
<malin> okey
<malin> how actually dos the for-loop work?
<malin> looks like some of it edits the result-text
<davidcalle> malin, yes, first, I break the result string into chunks, each time it sees "Buss ". Then the loop splits each chunk when it finds "og kommer". The first part is used for the title. The second for the comment.
<davidcalle> The comment is then modified in two ways : I replace ", " by a new line, and I remove everything from "Tidene angir" to the end.
<davidcalle> About the detection of a long enough search string, you should try this regex : instead of if input != "", if  re.match("\w+\s\w+", input)
<davidcalle> \w+ matches the first string, \s the space, \w+ matches another string.
<malin> ok
<davidcalle> re.match("\w+\s\w{3,}", input) is even better, as it will only match at least 3 characters in the second string
<malin> jo-erlend told me it could be smart to make a method who find out if a search is valid or not, so I will try to implement that :)
<davidcalle> malin, good idea
<malin> I think it is, so I will try to that
<malin> hm. in fact is possible to just write to busstops and it gives a valid answeer, so I think it shoud check if I have written at least two words
<malin> so all I need to do is to count words from input :)
<nik90> davidcalle, I need your help
<malin> davidcalle: thank you for helping. I did it a different way in the end, but I just wante to thank you again :)
<davidcalle> malin, no problem, I'm glad it works :)
<malin> davidcalle: yeah :) The last thing I will fix is to make it start automatically, but have to it another day I think, and after it does, I will make my first ppa :)
<davidcalle> malin, making it start automatically is very simple. A two lines file.
<davidcalle> malin, a file like this one (with 1) the dbus name of the lens 2) the path to the daemon ) : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/view/head:/unity-lens-video.service
<davidcalle> malin, it needs to be placed in /usr/share/dbus-1/services/
<malin> davidcalle: ah, so it should be in that path, and not in /usr/local/bin? :)
<davidcalle> only the .service file. The daemon can be where you want, default lenses daemons are in /usr/lib/unity-lens-<lensname> , but it's recommended for third party lenses to put them in /opt/unity-lens-<lensname>
<davidcalle> malin ^
<davidcalle> malin, the general file structure is : <lensname>.lens file in /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lensname>, unity-lens-<lensname>.service file in /usr/share/dbus-1/services/, everything else in /opt/unity-lens-<lensname>
<Omega> I upgraded a bunch of packages, lightdm remembers my wallpaper but once logged in another wallpaper is presented to me. (Going to change the wallpaper shows that it also thinks that my wallpaper is unchanged).
<Omega> It seems like I cannot change my wallpaper at all now.
<Omega> Theming does not work either.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-15
<lord4163> Helluw :)
<lord4163> Does anyone know where I can edit the "home lens"?
<lord4163> So it will look good again in Ubuntu 12.04
<lord4163> anyone?
<nik90> hyperair, ping
<hyperair> pong
<hyperair> nik90: pong
<hyperair> hang on, i think my network's gonna go
<nik90> hyperair, can you set the bug priority to high...its a potential precise blocker.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/982343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 982343 in unity "App's icon remains in the launcher even after cancelling the installation process." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hyperair> i don't think it's a precise blocker though..
<hyperair> i think it would be better if you ask one of the unity devs
<nik90> oh, i thought you were one
<hyperair> and for the record, nothing's (to my knowledge) blocked ubuntu's release since 6.06
<hyperair> a bug like this is really minor to be called a "precise blocker"
<nik90> well it can be confusing to new users to see the icon still in the launcher
<hyperair> but that's about it. it's not a complete showstopper. not everyone installs apps from there either
<nik90> what installing apps from the usc? I thinnk a lot of users do
<nik90> but yeah it is not a blocker..
<hyperair> hang on, usc or unity?
<nik90> well this bug occurs when you install apps from the usc
<nik90> if you cancel the installation, the app icon is still present in the launcher
<hyperair> on the unity launcher?
<nik90> yes
<nik90> on the unity launcher
<hyperair> wait, i didn't know they even ended up in the launcher to begin with..
<nik90> oh..well it was added with unity 5.8 onwards
<hyperair> i thought you had to explicitly add it to the unity luancher?
<nik90> every app that you install from the usc, is automatically (by default) added to the unity launcher
<nik90> you have the option to disable this option in the usc though
<hyperair> O_o that must get cluttered pretty fast..
<nik90> but by DEFAULT, it goes into the launcher
<hyperair> you're talking about the launcher, right? the bar on the left?
<hyperair> not the dash?
<nik90> yes yes the bar on the left (unity launcher)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> you can try for yourself
<hyperair> lemme try...
<hyperair> oho so it does.
<nik90> yup
<nik90> so you think the bug deserves a high priority?
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> let the unity developers handle it
<hyperair> i see it as a minor inconvenience
<hyperair> a mostly cosmetic thing.
<nik90> ok
<AlanBell> probably a davmor2 question
<malin> my lense won't start atuomatically.
<mhall119> malin: using the wikipedia tutorial?
<mhall119> you need to run "quickly run" after you "sudo quickly install"
<malin> mhall119: ah, so that's the command. Nope. I am working on my own lense :)
<malin> the lense autostart, but the scope dosen't
<mhall119> malin: using Singlet and Quickly?
<malin> nope
<malin> this is my project: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files/head:/
<malin> and I have installed the .lens file to /usr/share/unity/lenses/<name on my lense>/
<malin> .service to /usr/share/dbus-1/services/
<malin> and the file called buss to /usr/lib/unity-lense-<name of lense>/
<malin> mhall119: the only thing I can not do is to make the entire lens to start automatically :)
<davidcalle> malin, what does your .service file look like?
<davidcalle> malin, maybe it's because your daemon file is not an executable. Right click on it, in properties -> permissions -> check "Allow executing file as a program"
<malin> davidcalle: that might be it. I will check it. I did an ls -lha | grep name of deameon and it looked equal the other files, but I will take another look
<davidcalle> malin, you can also make it executable via a terminal "sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/unity-lens-buss/buss"
<malin> davidcalle: davidcalle it's not set as allow executing file as program, but so ain't the other unity-lense service files
<malin> ah that program
<malin> belived you thinked about the sericefile
<malin> I can do it to the buss :)
<malin> I wonder about one thing
<davidcalle> malin, yeah, the .service file is just the way the system finds about your program and knows what to start.
<malin> what do I need to make launchpad make a deb-file for me?
<malin> I have made a ppa
<malin> yeah
<davidcalle> You need a few other files. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/piratebay-precise/files
<malin> I looked in the video-lense-sourceode and figured out you made the video-lense in ubuntu :)
<davidcalle> Here is an example.
<davidcalle> malin, indeed :)
<malin> :) that is so cool
<davidcalle> First, look at setup.py and MANIFEST.in : the manifest file lists all the files that need to be installed on the system. The setup.py file says where they need to be installed.
<malin> okey, so I have to make all those folders and that setup.py ? I think I will work on that during this week now and then.
<davidcalle> malin, thanks
<malin> :)
<malin> I haven't used it very much, the video-lense, but maybe I should, it could make me find things faster
<davidcalle> malin, those two files are the first bits. Then, the big part is the debian folder. It's what will allow Launchpad to create a .deb.
<malin> okey, so the setup.py and manfiest.in is the the files I have to make myself
<malin> ah, okey
<malin> it's bit of work, but I should try to make it myself
<malin> too
<malin> don't know what depneds I need for the lense
<malin> but I think I have to get some sleep.
<davidcalle> malin, once you have done those two, I'll give you a hand with the debian folder if you need one. But basically, you have to look at each file and change things that are irrelevant to your lens
<malin> And again. thank you so much for help :)
<malin> okey :) I will
<malin> good night :)
<davidcalle> malin, no problem, good night :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-08
<smspillaz> slangasek: you'll need to talk to the people from distro about it
<didrocks> hey duflu!
<duflu> didrocks: Good morning
<didrocks> duflu: FYI, the 0.9.9 wasn't that raring compatible, you missed 2 new features that were in and not in raring + a string break
<didrocks> duflu: has to finish really late to convince the release team to get it in on Friday :/
<duflu> didrocks: Hmm. The diff said I had a clean copy of lp:compiz/raring :/ ...
<duflu> OK, please point out what's missing and I can fix it
<didrocks> duflu: well, it's in now, but from: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/raring-changes/2013-April/008744.html
<didrocks> duflu: there are:
<didrocks>   * Showdesktop plugin: Wishlist/Feature-Request: Implement "Random"
<didrocks>     movement direction option (LP: #1161343)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1161343 in Compiz "Showdesktop plugin: Wishlist/Feature-Request: Implement "Random" movement direction option" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161343
<didrocks> and   * [needs-packaging] Wishlist: Missing plug-In: Freewins (Freely
<didrocks>     Transformable Windows) (LP: #1012194)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1012194 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Wishlist: Missing plug-In: Freewins (Freely Transformable Windows) -> not shipped in any .install file in raring" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012194
<didrocks> (the second is a false listing I guess)
<didrocks> duflu: also, there is in those merge Show desktop -> Show Desktop
<didrocks> duflu: I think this is breaking translation, so should be reverted
<duflu> didrocks: I'm confused. That stuff was never in lp:compiz/raring ...
<didrocks> duflu: no, it was in 0.9.9
<didrocks> duflu: we landed /raring in raring
<duflu> I didn't go missing. It just moved to lp:compiz/0.9.10
<didrocks> and you wanted us to land 0.9.9
<didrocks> so, the content of 0.9.9 needed to be raring compatible
<didrocks> what I asked and you told me yes before I moved to that branch
<slangasek> didrocks: hi, wrt bug #763148, how do you want this merge proposal for 0.9.9? Smash everything into a single cherry-pick commit?
<ubot5> bug 763148 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes open windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763148
<didrocks> slangasek: hey, still awake? ;) yeah, a single commit is fine, you can just reference the other one in lp:compiz if you wish in the comment
<slangasek> didrocks: ok, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: good morning
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/more-stats/+merge/157441
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why this
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> -if(buildtype_lower MATCHES coverage)
<tsdgeos> +IF(CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE MATCHES [cC][oO][vV][eE][rR][aA][gG][eE])
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause we're lowering the build type?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: read the +/.
<tsdgeos> +/-
<mzanetti> Saviq: that was working previously too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, before it matched cOvErAgE, too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: because all other projects use it this way and our jenkins hooks use this string to identify if a project supports coverage
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't see nothing wrong with that?
<tsdgeos> it's making something more complex for no reason?
<Saviq> tsdgeos,
<Saviq> ug
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you think I should change the jenkins hook instead? that would be possible too. I opted for this for consitency with apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<tsdgeos> what's wrong with "if(buildtype_lower MATCHES coverage)"?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that will work ^
 * Saviq has eyes problems
<mzanetti> are you guys getting my messages?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<tsdgeos> we are
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have the "buildtype_lower" var
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE.toLower()
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... as I said... I either revert this change and change our jenkins hooks
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the empty endif() is "new style"
<Saviq> mzanetti, why would you change it?
<mzanetti> dude
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no need to change?
<mzanetti> because all other projects use it this way and our jenkins hooks
<tsdgeos> cOvErAgE is properly lowercased to coverage, no?
<mzanetti> copy paste not working either
<Saviq> mzanetti, or do you just mean for the sake of consistency?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can revert the change here and change the jenkins hooks
<Saviq> mzanetti, then yeah, the "new way" is to lowercase it
<Saviq> and match the exact string
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> sorry... :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, does make testIndicatorRow work for you?
 * mzanetti checks
<tsdgeos> it did on friday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's using ChewieUI directly
<tsdgeos> and it doesn't now
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<mzanetti> no... doesn't work
<mzanetti> note for myself: we need to enable the qmluitests in CI asap...
<tsdgeos> yes we do :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not using chewieui
<Saviq> dednick, actually, wanted to ask here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I see
<tsdgeos> it's using a fake one
<tsdgeos> maybe the problem it's not finding it
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> dednick, do the IndicatorRow tests work for you?
<tsdgeos> ahh, i think i see the problem
<tsdgeos> it has to do with the move of builddir != srcdir
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, ^
<tsdgeos> yesser
<tsdgeos> i'll propose a MR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<Saviq> dednick, tsdgeos is on it
<dednick> ok
<dednick> if you're testing using qmltestrunner, you need to include the test dir import path. But it should be working using make qmluitests.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/make_indicator_row_test_work_again/+merge/157600
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/more-stats/+merge/157441
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: requires this now too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/pbuilderjenkins/update-some-hook/+merge/157599
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm, the grep won't match, will it?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i think the hud may need the same?
<tsdgeos> dednick: nope
<mzanetti> Saviq: I changed buildtype_lower to cmake_build_type_lower to at least allow a little bit of consistency
<tsdgeos> dednick: hud is actually compiling things
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I see
<dednick> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, nice hack, btw :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: for what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the hook
<Saviq> mzanetti, the grep through CMakeLists.txt ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: that was here before my :) I think mmrazik created those initially
<Saviq> mzanetti, is there autolanding for lp:pbuilderjenkins ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'm not saying it's yours, don't you worry ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: autolanding yes. but I need to manually upgrade the package on all jenkins nodes
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's why we didn't understand the need to update the hook ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe, yeah
<dednick> Saviq, tsdgeos: ah, my cmake files were old. hadn't updated to use builddir. wihch is why it was working for me. All fixed.
<dednick> does anyone know why when i load an item in the testrunner it's smaller thatn the size set? loading with qmlscene sets the correct size.
<Saviq> dednick, did you set the size on the top level component?
<dednick> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> dednick, hum, not sure, qmltestrunner is just a QQuickView as any other...
<dednick> Saviq: seems to happen with all the qmluitests
<mzanetti> dednick: Saviq: yep... known bug
<mzanetti> dednick: should be fixed in Qt 5.1
<mzanetti> dednick: shouldn't cause issues with tests though...
<mzanetti> Saviq: there's no reason you didn't top-approve except the order of merging, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I usually wait for Jenkins to do its thing
<dednick> mzanetti: ok. thanks.
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> which is now... all fine... I'll top-approve
<Saviq> mzanetti, beat me to it :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: sorry... I forget that every time... may I ask you to approve this as mmrazik is ooo today? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/pbuilderjenkins/update-some-hook/+merge/157601
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: just wondering, what's missing for the qmluitests integration thingie?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the MP with the coverage thingie from before
<tsdgeos> so almost there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> cheers
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if running tst_ResponsiveFlowView.qml with qmlscene can you open the comboboxes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mmm not if Iremember
<tsdgeos> may be that it used to work for the other test?
<tsdgeos> i do remember playing with that manually
<tsdgeos> was i dreaming
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, try responsivegridview
<tsdgeos> doesn't work either
<tsdgeos> maybe the ui toolkit changed?¿
<Cimi> tsdgeos, asksdkguys?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> what i am asking here is
<tsdgeos> it should open, right?
<tsdgeos> do you see any reason it should not?
 * Cimi reads code
<tsdgeos> need to reboot, back in a sec
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe... that was too easy after all: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/dont-halt-on-test-failure/+merge/157607
<Saviq> mzanetti, orly?
<Saviq> mzanetti, `make check` doesn't need it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it only runs make test
<mzanetti> oh right... we changed that... lemme check
<mzanetti> Saviq: updated
<Saviq> mzanetti, you should update runtests for the move from in-tree builds to builddir
<mzanetti> Saviq: where is builddir?
<Saviq> mzanetti, "builddir"
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you go ./build
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will build in builddir now, out of tree
<mzanetti> Saviq: runtests supports in-source and builddirs in the root
<mzanetti> e.g. source-dir at ..
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, so ../runtests.sh, got it
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... jenkins builds in a subdir too... so thats supported already
<mzanetti> Saviq: the only thing not supported is build dirs totally outside the source... that would require passing a parameter for the src-dir I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti, we could always just .cmake it
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's fine for now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's weird
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm trying the one in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit demos
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not sure how is it supposed to behave
<tsdgeos> i pinged zsombi in #ubuntu-touch and got half an answer :-/
<tsdgeos> ASSERT failure in QList<T>::at: "index out of range", file /home/tsdgeos/qt5/build/qtbase/include/QtCore/../../../../qtbase/src/corelib/tools/qlist.h, line 452
<tsdgeos> wops :D
<nic-doffay> Hey guys, still getting build errors with my branch, Jenkin's reports a success though. https://pastebin.canonical.com/88624/
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: that's build -s ?
<nic-doffay> It is tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: is it a clean build?
<nic-doffay> It was tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: can you try build -s -c just to make sure?
<nic-doffay> sure, I'll let you know when it's completed.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: you have the version of build_unity that contains stuff like
<tsdgeos> HUD_REV=365
<tsdgeos> right?
<nic-doffay> I'm not sure tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: open the file and check the first lines of the file
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, that's the version I have.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: you were on quantal?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, correct
<tsdgeos> maybe there's a linking issue in the hud code in quantal
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, why would it affect quantal but not raring?
<tsdgeos> it might
<tsdgeos> pulse libraries may have different libs linked in or whatnot
<nic-doffay> Who should I talk to about this?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: try pete-woods
<tsdgeos> or tedg when he wakes up
<nic-doffay> Thanks tsdgeos, will do.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: otoh maybe you want to update to raring?
<nic-doffay> How stable is it atm tsdgeos ?
<tsdgeos> works fine here
<nic-doffay> Cool, I'll just update then.
<Cimi> on Tile.qml, there's a GridView.onRemove, what's that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the carousel-listview crash, at the moment i'm doing the evil eyes at dee-qt, can't prove is its fault (yet) but it's doing nasty stuff afaics
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where is it crashing?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: deep inside modelview code in Qt
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-gridview.html#onRemove-signal
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but why inside tile?
<Cimi> Saviq, it is catched if tile has a gridview as direct parent?
<Saviq> Cimi, not a direct one, any parent
<Cimi> mmm
<Saviq> Cimi, but indeed it should probably be in http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-gridview.html#remove-prop instead
<Saviq> Cimi, Gerry should be able to comment on why he did put it in Tile
<Cimi> Saviq, also, line 86 of that file, it changes the GridView.delayRemove property of AbstractButton?
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, GridView is an attached property of GridView delegates
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, scratch my "any parent" comment
<Cimi> Saviq, what will happen if I use Tile outside a gridview?
<Saviq> Cimi, so changing GridView.delayRemove on root means it will change delayRemove on that
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-gridview.html#delayRemove-prop
<Cimi> just warnings I suppose
<Saviq> Cimi, it will complain about missing GridView
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> is that ok to accept?
<Saviq> Cimi, the Tiles were only ever supposed to be GridView delegates
<Saviq> Cimi, so sounds like yeah, it's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, about https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/declspec/+merge/157578/comments/345009
<tsdgeos> yep?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll be moving/splitting the shell under "src/shell", "qml/shell" folders
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the rename I believe is to prevent naming confusion
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, all source goes under src/
<Saviq> all (some? we'll have to see) QML+JS goes under qml/
<Saviq> public headers go under include/
<Saviq> etc.
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, ping
<mzanetti> Il'l modify the jenkins ci job now.. please ping me if you encounter unexpected failures
<Saviq> mzanetti, yay
<MacSlow> Saviq, pong
<tsdgeos> qt 5.1 alpha out
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did we change something to the build system?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, after doing build in root of unity phablet
<Cimi> and I go to qmluitests, run make test or make testTile (working on Tile), it complains of no rule or target
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes, we changed some things
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we have a builddir now
<tsdgeos> cd builddir
<tsdgeos> and make test there
<Cimi> mm where?
<Cimi> in builddir root?
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how to run qmluitests?
<tsdgeos> same way
<tsdgeos> make qmluitests
<tsdgeos> in the builddir
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wrong link https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_responsiveflowview/+merge/157343/comments/345112
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: still contains s-jenkins on it
<Cimi> question. I am in Tile.qml and I need to test the animation that happens when I remove a tile
<Cimi> what I do is getting the item before removing the element (var ItemRemoved = gridView.itemAt(units.gu(4), units.gu(4))
<Cimi> then I do model.remove(0,1) (I can see the element removing with the animation)
<Cimi> but the line after that is tryCompare(itemRemoved, "opacity", 0) which is undefined because the item was remvoed
<Cimi> *removed
<Cimi> what's the best way to deal with that?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oops. my IRC client was detached... anyways, its fixed now
<mzanetti> anyone a small test review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-tile-tests/+merge/157630
<Saviq> dandrader, you around?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I was testing Tile as well, do you know how to test the gredview remove?
<mzanetti> Cimi: in a meeting right now...
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> I'll ping you when done
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! I still see quite a lot of failures on the generic autopilot job, I'll be looking into those now
<smspillaz> sil2100: are we parallelizing the compiz ci builds ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: now I have no idea ;/ Maybe fginther` would know
<sil2100> fginther`: ping, you around?
<Walther> Note to developers: Unity doesn't seem to handle a portrait display too well - when changing desktops the "splash screen" that shows consists of landscaped screens, in Appearances / background screen the display is in landscape mode, etc
<smspillaz> Walther: file a bug against compiz stating that the wall plugin doesn't handle the portrait case
<smspillaz> (for the live previews)
<Walther> smspillaz: thanks for the specifics
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! thanks. I think it's the 100scopes jobs you are talking about
<mzanetti> Cimi: hey
<smspillaz> sil2100: hey, so just do double check
<smspillaz> sil2100: if you do something like ctest -D ExperimentalMemCheck -R .Xorg. all those tests that are being marked as failed in valgrind in CI pass locally right ?
 * cyphermox publishes indicators to raring
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/
<sil2100> smspillaz: let me double check that - but I was doing make test before with integration tests enabled and all was green
<smspillaz> There is a condition I know about which might cause them to fail under valgrind
<smspillaz> but I haven't seen it recently
<mzanetti> cyphermox: hey... any news regarding the autopilot-qt tests? we would need to add some more tests but would like to get that one merged first
<cyphermox> mzanetti: remind me what you mean by that?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/add-tests/+merge/153695
<cyphermox> mzanetti: ok, just waiting for ubuntu-release to review
<cyphermox> (approving the bug)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for publishing indicators!
<cyphermox> np
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-ci/
<mzanetti> isn't it beautiful?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I love our test count :D
<Saviq> kgunn, ^
<mzanetti> only 250 to go until we overtake Mir :D
 * smspillaz takes his 1414 tests and goes home
<smspillaz> #humblebrag
<kgunn> mzanetti: Saviq ...that feels pretty good to see :)
<sil2100> smspillaz: I got one failure when running the tests with the command you specified, let me paste it to you on priv
<davmor2> Saviq: ah you have 666 then :)
<Saviq> davmor2, no, not really ;)
<davmor2> Saviq: that or 1337
<Saviq> davmor2, we just went up from ~20 to ~160 in one go :D
<fginther`> sil2100, smspillaz, compiz-ci should be built in parallel
<sil2100> fginther`: thanks!
<davmor2> Saviq: Ha nice :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just came across all those small files like VideosFilterGrid, VideosCarousel
<mzanetti> Saviq: they basically don't add functionality in respect to FilterGrid, Carousel etc
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, they just use it
<sil2100> didrocks: so anyway, currently the generic autopilot job is for 100scopes, yes? Is it high-priority to get those fixed, or is it pushed back now that 100scopes didn't go in?
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, if we're clever we _could_ run the FilterGrid tests ON them and see if it still works
<Saviq> mzanetti, true
<didrocks> sil2100: no, the generic autopilot job is… generic
<didrocks> sil2100: so used for oif, indicators, unity, both raring and head, as well as 100scopes
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, so it varies between builds
<didrocks> sil2100:right ;)
<sil2100> Good to know *notes it down*
<didrocks> sil2100: you can look at the parameters
<didrocks> sil2100: you have the job, release, ppa parameters specified
<sil2100> didrocks: since I saw that 100scopes was the latest, though the failures are more generic
<sil2100> i.e. the latest build was from 100scopes
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, maybe we should remerge first unity against it
<didrocks> dednick: do you have some time for that? unity trunk latest rev has good results… ^
<dednick> didrocks: sure.
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, let's look tomorrow's result with those latest tests
<dednick> didrocks: r3283 ?
<Cimi> mzanetti,  do you know how to test the gridview remove for the tile?
<Cimi> mzanetti, there is an animation
<didrocks> dednick: exactly :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: create a GridView and call model.add() and remove() on its model
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have a second to confirm you can reproduce the crash on my simple test?
<sil2100> didrocks, dednick: some failures will go away since lp:unity had the dash-overlay-button fixes reverted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hit me
<sil2100> Which was causing some failures (the dash maximized bug)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's my guess, so let's wait for tomorrow :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: and use a tryCompare for the SequentialAnimation in there for finish
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes I did that
<Cimi> mzanetti, but it removes the item
<didrocks> sil2100: but latest time we synced that with trunk, it was a release, not a random #
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I don't have the item anymore
<Cimi> mzanetti, to test the funcion
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> Let's see where it will lead us then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~aacid/qml_model_crasher.tar.gz
<mzanetti> Cimi: right...
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689471/
<seb128> sil2100, hey, do you know why https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/autopilot/correct-majhongg-name/+merge/157372 didn't get merged, didrocks approved it on friday
<Cimi> mzanetti, line 6 fails
<mzanetti> Cimi: you could make sure that the item does not get deleted immediately, but only after the time the animation takes
<Cimi> mzanetti, what?
<didrocks> seb128: I think fginther` didnt' redeploy head for qa with it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I believe fakeModel.remove takes the time for the animation also
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<seb128> didrocks, oh, ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: remove() blocks? no...
 * Cimi puts a console.log
<mzanetti> Cimi: anyways... not really sure how much sense it makes to test this...
<Cimi> mzanetti, you're right
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<Cimi> I'll just approve yours then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so that's it, i can't find anything you could blame in that code, so it's a Qt bug, not that it matters much, still crashing :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: sorry again for the collision... :/
<Cimi> mzanetti, no worries, I was losing time ttrying to test this :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, you think we should add // for testing
<Cimi> mzanetti, next to objectName = "" in the Tile.qml file?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... I think objectNames are in 99% of the cases used for testing
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the trick is the double remove and using the listView.count as part of the delegate
<mzanetti> Cimi: besides, if you remove it Jenkins will tell you that it was needed for testing
<sil2100> seb128: I know about it, I was poking fginther` about it just a few minutes ago
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's the next step, want me to try finding a fix or just report the bug and walk away?
<sil2100> seb128: and he's on it right now
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<seb128> sil2100, shame that you dupped work there :-(
<sil2100> seb128: that's just like a one liner ;p Still have that branch there, need to remove it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, report, try and fix, please
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you decide when you've had enough
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: you had tests for DashBar, right?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<sil2100> seb128: so no problem ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, but we're waiting SDK
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok... was just wondering why stats still say no tests for it
 * fginther growns
<mzanetti> Cimi: do you have a link for the MP?
<mzanetti> fginther: hey ho
 * fginther and groan as well
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/+merge/150847
<fginther> didrocks, the "to_transition" bit is throwing off the auto-merger tools
 * fginther starts work on a fix
<didrocks> fginther: coordinate with cyphermox for the QA stack
<didrocks> I think it can be transitionned, but better to check
<fginther> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> at least for autopilot :)
<cyphermox> yeah, just need to finish it up
<fginther> didrocks, we really need to treat the 'to_transition' projects as regular projects, we want to keep auto-merge these even if they aren't being built for the daily release
<didrocks> fginther: no, because look at unity in raring for instance
<didrocks> fginther: it's still treating lp:unity, not any branches
<didrocks> fginther: and in the transition guideline, we only move stuff back when the 2 branches diverges
<didrocks> so at the same time, change lp:unity/raring to raring for instance
<didrocks> and reenable lp:unity in head
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30555
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<fginther> didrocks, hmm. I see your point
<didrocks> fginther: so, normally, all steps are done in sync ;) I guess it's a little funky until we really get to have this habit
<didrocks> fginther: btw, I don't remember if I sent it to you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease
<fginther> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yw ;)
<dednick> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/smart-scopes.merge-trunk-3283/+merge/157665
<fginther> sil2100, seb128, we figured out why lp:autopilot is not auto-merging, just need to sync some transition items
<cyphermox> fginther: do you have sufficient access to attach branches to series?
<Cimi> dednick, are you writing tests for searchindicator of panel, right?
<fginther> cyphermox, I can try
<cyphermox> I'd finish fixing up the autopilot bits that aren't properly split to feature branches?
<cyphermox> basically, there is -gtk, -qt, dbus-test-runner, gtester2xunit, pyruntest, xpathselect and window-mocker
<dednick> Cimi: i'm trying to only write tests at a file level. so Indicators.qml in one test, Panel.qml in another. I havent got on to the panel yet, but i dont think it'll include the searchIndicator at this time. That would be another test case.
<fginther> cyphermox, and they all need /raring branches? (or some equivalent)?
<cyphermox> yeah those need raring branches. basically trunk.13.04 as per tradition
<cyphermox> (I'm finishing up checking to make sure they don't already have them)
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<Cimi> dednick, I'll write it then
<didrocks> cyphermox: better to check with QA upstream, because it seems there are using another way or versionning though
<dednick> Cimi: be my guest :)
<didrocks> as per what I'm seeing in autopilot
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'd let fginther or mmrasik deal with the branching and series things though
<cyphermox> I certainly don't have access for it
<didrocks> cyphermox: just sync with them for deploying head once ready ;)
<cyphermox> dbus-test-runner is the only one that is already split up, just needs that I update the config
<cyphermox> didrocks: what do you mean?
<didrocks> cyphermox: updating the config and deploying both raring/ and head stacks because they start pushing new features in their trunk :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: hence, the "it needs coordination"
<cyphermox> yeah yeah :)
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> fginther: are you going to create the branches, or should I speak with mmrasik before?
<fginther> cyphermox, I'll work with thomi to get this sorted out, then notify you
<cyphermox> ok!
<fginther> cyphermox, didrocks, does a project need to be split (into a maintanence and trunk branch) if there are no new features being developed?
<cyphermox> fginther: not really
<cyphermox> but then perhaps make sure we're aware so we remove the project from head assuming it's not going to be in the next release
<didrocks> fginther: it's upon upstream request, when they want to do develop new features and so, need to split the branches
<Saviq> tsdgeos, reading more into your test code, it only happens with a QAbstractListModel?
<fginther> cyphermox, didrocks, and if upstream does not split, we run the risk of accidentally pushing a feature change to the maintenance release, correct
<didrocks> fginther: right, but they got an email telling to not do that :)
<didrocks> fginther: so if everyone is rigorous, that shouldn't happen
<didrocks> (as we have a submitter and a reviewer)
<cyphermox> fginther: we do, although that's why I also insist on reviewing all changes for raring :)
<fginther> didrocks, right!
<didrocks> also, cyphermox and other people from ~ubuntu-unity are watchdogs ;)
<cyphermox> fginther: mzanetti can confirm we've blocked merges in the past :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shouldn't using a ListModel { } expose the same crash?
<cyphermox> didrocks: on that subject, do you have the power to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/add-tests/+merge/153695  and the FFE for it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure, maybe, haven't tried
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would be good to get rid of the cpp code
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'm not on the release team, but I would say that's not a FFe to add tests ;)
<didrocks> ah, new package
<cyphermox> didrocks: I disagree. it's a feature though one we should be happy to easily include :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: maybe get someone from the release team for a quick ack?
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you think I'm good enough to judge on the greeter stuff or do you want to join the hangout?
<Saviq> mzanetti, what about it?
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, once you add that, you will have the integration tests running for the QA stack, right?
<cyphermox> didrocks: I think that's the plan yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, we have a meeting now on how to fully integrate with lightdm etc
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're good
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: let me try to kill the cpp code
<didrocks> cyphermox: not sure what I should review, I think you should review the packaging and let in your capable hands. Tell me if you need help to setup the integration tests then ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i doubt anyone can shift the blame to my 3 lines of cpp code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, just ping me if you need me
<cyphermox> didrocks: the packaging looked fine although I'm unsure about the same for the package
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<didrocks> cyphermox: sorry, I don't get you, if the packaging looked fine, what about the package?
<cyphermox> same == name :)
<cyphermox> the naming for the new binary :)
<cyphermox> did we ever agree on a naming scheme for the autopilot tests packages?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, the cpp code is not needed
<didrocks> cyphermox: <binary-component-pkg-name>-autopilot
<tsdgeos> i'll update the attachment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<Saviq> somewhat
<cyphermox> didrocks: then we're good
<cyphermox> I just wasn't sure we had reached an agreement
<didrocks> cyphermox: awesome, maybe ping Laney for a quick release team review?
<cyphermox> I just mentioned it in #ubuntu-release
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, I think it's the easiest naming we can fine :)
<didrocks> excellent!
<cyphermox> I'll wait until release team decides and take the time to get some stuff planned for protocol stacks
<didrocks> yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/718802/ the new one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good work
<tsdgeos> tell me that when i fix it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I will!
<didrocks> bregma: FYI, fixing bug #1164915 made bug #1108956 to be reverted
<ubot5> bug 1164915 in Unity "dash doesn't close when pressing <super> on a specific lens" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164915
<ubot5> bug 1108956 in unity (Ubuntu) "The dash closes when trying to switch from Command lens to home lens" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108956
<bregma> hardly surprising, given the intricacies of all the keypress handling
<didrocks> yep ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, on the name property of Test elements, sometimes we use the suffix Test and sometimes not, shall we write a mail on the ML about always adding it?
<Cimi> of TestCase elements
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, feel free to do so. I haven
<mzanetti> I haven't figured what exactly it changes... but I think it makes it easier to identify failures etc
<didrocks> Trevinho: when you are going to get nux merged who broke the ABI, please ensure you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#My_package_B_depends_on_a_new_symbol_I_just_added_on_A
<didrocks> hey mterry!
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah
<didrocks> mterry: do you think we can get a new Unity publication today? ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: basically, it's whenever you do an ABI break
<mterry> didrocks, ah let me see
<Trevinho> didrocks: fine, thanks
<didrocks> Trevinho: in fact, it's rather in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I_need_to_break_an_API.2BAC8-ABI :)
<didrocks> Mirv: still around?
<Trevinho> didrocks: so to make nux to trigger a rebuild of unity... what should be added?
<didrocks> Trevinho: did you read about bumping the build-dep in unity against latest nux?
<didrocks> Trevinho: and bump the version in debian/changelog of nux?
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, yeah.. I read... ok
<mterry> didrocks, published
<didrocks> mterry: \o/
<didrocks> thanks
<Trevinho> didrocks: I should add it with debchange -i, irght?
<Trevinho> I mean, as a new unreleased version
<didrocks> Trevinho: no
<didrocks> Also, please do think to bump the version in debian/changelog as well (this will be for next release).
<didrocks> If there is already an UNRELEASED content, change it from
<didrocks> '''0.42.1daily83.13.09-0ubuntu1''' (or '''0.42.1-0ubuntu1''')
<didrocks> to:
<didrocks> '''0.42.2-0ubuntu1''' for instance (you don't need to strip the daily part, if you do, the daily release will readd it at next successful release)
<didrocks> from the FAQ
<Cimi> mzanetti, sometimes we put TestCase/UnityTestCase before the components, sometimes after... guideline?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't have a strong opinion on that...
<Cimi> mzanetti, me neither, but let's decide or anarchy will reign :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, usually one would put TestCase as the root item
<mzanetti> Cimi: sometimes we need another Item to wrap it..
<mzanetti> Cimi: so for me the logical order would be TestCase first
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, yeah, but there's not an ureleased version in nux, that's why I asked
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm adding:
<didrocks> Or run '''$ dch -i''' and change the version to match this (ensure you have UNRELEASED content and not "raring" or any version in the first line).
<didrocks> does it make sense?
<kgunn> nic-doffay: hey...wrt defining what app info you need for infographics
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes
<kgunn> nic-doffay: i would recommend following a model like notifications used
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.notification-interface-tests
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ^ basically use a test to define/negotiate your api
<Trevinho> didrocks: also, if there are multiple abi changes, I don't want to change version to 4.0.1 -> 4.0.2 ... WHat about 4.0.0.1 -> 4.0.0.2 instead?
<didrocks> Trevinho: why not 4.0.1?
<didrocks> Trevinho: you know, normally breaking ABI would even force bumping the soname :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: If I've two branches changing the ABI in the same minor release
<didrocks> Trevinho: if you land them in the same day, bumping once is enough
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: as just one branch for unity is enough
<didrocks> Trevinho: basically, everything needs to land in the same day, before next daily
<didrocks> Trevinho: FYI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ?action=diff&rev2=17&rev1=16
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, that was my guess... But I was thinking to edge cases
<didrocks> I would prefer we avoid version of 4kms long :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: nice
<Saviq> kgunn, nic-doffay, we need a chat with pete-woods before then to agree on an overall architecture
<kgunn> yep...just asked Pete to join
<kgunn> thostr_: pete-woods just to get on the same page
<kgunn> I was proposing nic-doffay use Saviq's model for capturing frontend/backend interface
<kgunn> like so https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.notification-interface-tests
<kgunn> pete-woods: nic-doffay of course not done in a vacuum...whatever you 2 can negotiate up first, as Saviq said, agree on some basic overall arch
<thostr_> kgunn: yes, we can use that, but after iteration 0 as discussed on Friday
<kgunn> thostr_: sure
<kgunn> iteration0 = quick and dirty
<kgunn> integration to learn some things...only to turn around and capture in the test
<thostr_> kgunn: yes. but if guys have a good unterstanding I wouldn't be opposed to start with iteration 1
<thostr_> kgunn: I think we are in learning phase... I'm open let's see which approach works better in the end (having iteration 0 vs not)
<thostr_> kgunn: as we learned: most important part there is anyway people actually talking to each other
<Saviq> thostr_, kgunn it also depends on the scope (pun intended) of the api
<kgunn> thostr_: i think nic-doffay did at least have a set of data he needs from apps...
<thostr_> Saviq: true
<Saviq> thostr_, kgunn, infographics should be very thin, it's a list of values, a label and a button after all
<nic-doffay> kgunn, yeah I've just seen a list of wanted data.
<nic-doffay> Who shall I share the doc to?
<kgunn> nic-doffay: pete-woods
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: I'm obviously interested
<Saviq> nic-doffay, /me, too
<nic-doffay> Ok great, I'll share that over now.
<pete-woods> basically what I'm expecting to create is a service with two APIs
<pete-woods> one for the infrographic to interrogate
<kgunn> nic-doffay: can you add what i presume is a link to this doc ?
<pete-woods> and another for apps to register what they have to say
<kgunn> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gjKLIKfInaJ0kho6HWWI7oTHfkFCnmxcItQqXyRVyKI/edit
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ^
<nic-doffay> Sure kgunn
<kgunn> ta
<Cimi> mzanetti, /Panel/IndicatorItem.qml [EASY]
<Cimi> test position of label / icon
<Cimi> mzanetti, reading the coordinates?
<Cimi> reference?
<nic-doffay> kgunn, it's there already
<nic-doffay> right at the bottom.
<nic-doffay> Under the greeter tab.
<nic-doffay> (In that doc you linked)
<kgunn> nic-doffay: yep...saw it...just didn't know if it was a dup
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, Saviq https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1VajNkWbBH61iVixXJAmOvNGiG__GWQTMXGNOZijXWJw/edit#heading=h.dxyj97l61sl7
<Saviq> pete-woods, I love that high-level architecture! :D
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, page 20 is what data the designers want to access for the infographics.
<nic-doffay> Which will influence the display.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I think one interesting question is: who decides on the colour of the infographic?
<pete-woods> yes, I was thinking about this too, do apps get to say what color their notifications are?
<Saviq> pete-woods, s/notifications/infographics/
<Saviq> pete-woods, to avoid confusion
<pete-woods> correct!
<sil2100> seb128: fginther merged in that mahjongg-rename branch
<seb128> sil2100, fginther: thanks
<nic-doffay> I guess we should start by adding the infographics where ever they need to be in the code, then take things from there.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, could you direct me with this?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, on the contrary, you should start creating the component with some mock data behind it as a component
<pete-woods> definitely this was round
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and build tests for it
<Cimi> if someone approves this, I don't have to make newer branch depending :) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_Panel-searchIndicator/+merge/157679
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: I would hope to work with you to get an API that gives you what you need right from the start
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok great.
<pete-woods> even if it gives nonsense data
<Cimi> Saviq, I put the first test for SearchIndicator under a Panel subdirectory
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<nic-doffay> Agreed pete-woods the sooner that we have that, the better even if it's nonsense.
<Cimi> Saviq, if you want, I can move all components tests under a Components dir
<Saviq> Cimi, separate MP, but yeah, you can prepare one that moves the tests in the correct paths
<Cimi> Saviq, obviously a separate one
<Cimi> doing now
<Saviq> pete-woods, can you set up a quick (half hour should be enough) hangout tomorrow morning?
<Saviq> pete-woods, so that we look at it from a birds-eye view and think what's needed?
<pete-woods> Saviq: who do you want in the hangout? you me and nic-doffay?
<pete-woods> or more?
<Saviq> pete-woods, yup, should be enough
<pete-woods> okay!
<Saviq> pete-woods, I'll then sit with nic-doffay and prepare the tests for the API
<mzanetti> Cimi: the question still valid?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, the question was what you meant there
<Cimi> mzanetti, on that file
<Cimi> mzanetti, my MR is for SearchIndicator
<nic-doffay> Saviq, about the PageHeader control test. Shall I keep that assigned to me and just prioritise the Infographics work?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... Saviq wrote that... I think he meant to check if the label is only visible if non-empty etc
<Cimi> ok will think about it
<dandrader> greyback, ping
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> greyback, about the "close apps from dash" story: seems you made it so that if the user taps anywhere over the app thumbnail/tile (as opposed to only over its close icon) it will cause the application to close
<dandrader> greyback, what the reasoning behind it?
<pete-woods> Saviq: where do you see tests for the "infrograpic" API existing?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: would you consider all files in HUD tested sufficiently?
<greyback> dandrader: was design request
<dandrader> greyback, ahh... so we did have some design on that feature after all :)
<dandrader> greyback, And how do I dismiss the close mode?
<dandrader> greyback, switch do another dash?
<greyback> dandrader: by request I mean I was showing it off to designers and was told to do that :) Nothing written down unfortunately
<dandrader> s/do/to
<greyback> dandrader: I recall that in delete mode, the other visible areas of the dash are dimmed. Then you could dismiss delete mode by tapping darkened bits (including the header) or opening launcher/indicators, or switching to different lens
<greyback> dandrader: that's from memory. Mika was the UX designer I was working with, and Jouni the visual designer.
<pete-woods> Saviq: because obviously if I'm writing an API someone else has already written tests for that's like developer heaven ;)
<greyback> mzanetti: too late :)
<greyback> mzanetti: tsdgeos has a physical power-off timer switch on his machine that fires at 6pm :)
<mzanetti> greyback: what?
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> greyback: I bet I can reach him using mzanetti@kde.org :D
<greyback> mzanetti: but that'll not be the tsdgeos we know and.. tolerate. He'll be some KDE mutant twin
<mzanetti> greyback: that fits me quite well :P
<greyback> mzanetti: actually while I got you, in testing ListViewWithPageHeader, I was having some trouble moving the Flickable a tiny bit. I know of your mouseFlick method, but I couldn't make it move the content just a little bit. Any tip?
<greyback> mzanetti: I can emulate a small flick manually with a bunch of mouseMove calls, but it ain't pretty
<mzanetti> greyback: I fear thats the only way :/
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, it works so I'll leave it
<mzanetti> greyback: iirc there are some comments in Flickable's codebase that describe this... you have to interpolate your flick yourself, otherwise it won't do
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, I've been reading hte source too, saw that
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, that's 3 hours too much time I've spent at that :(
<mzanetti> greyback: probably it would make sense fix our mouseFlick() method to enable it for that
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, I'm considering it
<greyback> mzanetti: would be a fun bit of maths :)
<mzanetti> yes, Herr Doktor
<dandrader> greyback, another thing: why did you also add a CloseIcon to Tile (besides RunningApplicationTile)
<greyback> mzanetti: :P
<greyback> dandrader: in case in future it was wanted. Say to uninstall applications.
<greyback> dandrader: no need for you to agree with that tho
<kgunn> pete-woods: i don't think there is an API....and that was the idea, nic-doffay could help you out in a way...while at the same time defining the api :)
<kgunn> pete-woods: oops...by API...i meant both API & free test :)
<greyback> dandrader: note there's 1 bad thing I did in that code. I placed the close button with negative anchor margins. That can sometimes cause redraw issues when the delegate is being animated, as I discovered later.
<pete-woods> kgunn: I'm not sure I follow? I guess I was expecting to be implementing an API that nic-doffay would be interrogating for infrographic data
 * mzanetti is sad that now that we have fancy statistics noone proposes any MP's any more :D
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we'll take over the PageHeader test
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I finish that one?
<pete-woods> kgunn: and that I'd have to define another API for app developers to register their information to appear in the infrographic
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, have at it
<nic-doffay> Ok Saviq, shall I delete the MP and make a branch on unity-team?
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, that was the impression I got too :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti'll take care of it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok.
<kgunn> pete-woods: i'm overloading terms...i just meant the interface between infographics & backend
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no problem. I'll just pull yours and continue on that
<nic-doffay> cool cheers mzanetti
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can always retrigger all of the outstanding ones :D
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think they need to be merged with trunk again to pass ci
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> pete-woods, the shell-facing API tests will be written in QML and live in lp:unity/phablet (where your API for infographics will later live, too)
<Saviq> pete-woods, they will be very small, though
<Saviq> pete-woods, just verifying that the API exposes all the needed properties / methods / whatever
<pete-woods> Saviq: would you want the service implementation in there too? I'm expecting it to be a dbus service
<Saviq> pete-woods, I don't care it being a dbus service or not ;)
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hi! About the SRU timeline for quantal and precise
<Saviq> pete-woods, and the implementation itself should live outside of lp:unity/phablet
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: we will try preparing releases till the EOW, but from what Didier said, it might take a while for them to get uploaded
<sil2100> Up to 1 month
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, so something like a Qt API living somewhere else? and a QML API in the unity tree?
<Saviq> pete-woods, no, the APIs will all live in the unity tree
<Saviq> pete-woods, both shell-facing and app-facing
<Saviq> pete-woods, but the implementation of the service
<Saviq> pete-woods, will, if possible, live outside
<tedg> Saviq, The implementation of the service needs to live in the same repo as the APIs to it are used.
<pete-woods> Saviq: so it will become very important we sync the version of the service to the version of unity then
<tedg> Saviq, We don't want things like dbus interfaces spanning repos.
<Saviq> tedg, of course we don't, but we can abstract from it
<tedg> Saviq, So you want lib -> lib, lib -> service -> lib, lib -> lib ?
<Saviq> tedg, but the unity repo might only include mock implementations of the service
<tedg> Saviq, Basically so the dbus interface is with teh service.
<pete-woods> Saviq: if you want it in the unity tree just to make sure it has test coverage, you need not worry, wherever I put it, it will be well tested
<Saviq> pete-woods, no it's not that, it's about syncing changes in the API  - we want changes to API to break the shell straight away
<Saviq> pete-woods, not only when it's built in distro / PPA
<pete-woods> Saviq: is the shell even going to be using the API?
<Saviq> pete-woods, some API, yes
<Saviq> pete-woods, for the shell it's going to be a QML API, but built on top of some C++ one
<tedg> Saviq, But, let's say there's another API that's delivered by the service's repo.  When that changes it'd break your build the same.
<pete-woods> Saviq: of course that's how I'll build it, but I'm just interested which part of the API you see the shell using?
<tedg> Saviq, They only way you get that is to copy the entire world into the Unity repo.
<Saviq> tedg, not if the Unity repo defines just the interfaces that the service then implements
<tedg> Saviq, So you want to supply the -dev package and have the service provide the lib package?  That seems a bit insane to me.
<Saviq> pete-woods, not sure what parts do you have in mind
<Saviq> tedg, I'm not opposed to implementation living within the Unity repo, but we don't want, as you put it, to "copy the whole world" there
<pete-woods> Saviq: well I see it very superficially as a service with an IN and an OUT
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, the OUT part is what the shell will be interested in
<pete-woods> Saviq: the OUT is very much the territory of the infrographic
<Saviq> pete-woods, and the IN part is what the apps will be interested in
<pete-woods> Saviq: which isn't part of the shell?
<pete-woods> the OUT I mean
<tedg> Saviq, At some point there is going to be an interface between your repo and the other repo.  That can/will break.  Just making sure you realize that :-)  We can put as many fancy words around as we want :-)
<pete-woods> the infrographic is in the greeter
<Saviq> pete-woods, it's actually in the welcome screen
<pete-woods> Saviq: surely that shouldn't be part of the shell?
<Saviq> pete-woods, depends
<pete-woods> Saviq: what about when we change user?
<Saviq> pete-woods, that's actually the login screen
<Saviq> pete-woods, that design folks is thinking of splitting out of the welcome screen
<Saviq> pete-woods, but anyway I was simplifying by including the greeter in the shell
<kgunn> upgrading to raring...
<Saviq> it's not part of the shell as in the session shell
<Saviq> but part of the shell as in the system shell
<Saviq> tedg, sure, but we can try and minimize the impact
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, well if the shell is consuming the OUT API, I can understand why you care about it
<pete-woods> Saviq: I would tend to agree with tedg that you can't expect to have all your APIs in the shell tree, though
<pete-woods> Saviq: for example if I implement the service out of tree, then it's the DBUS API that breaks, and you only notice at run / test time, instead of compile time
<Saviq> pete-woods, either way it's going to be a Unity API and whether it's going to be consumed by the shell or the greeter doesn't really matter
<Saviq> pete-woods, tedg why could the interfaces (as in abstract classes) not be with the shell tree
<tedg> Saviq, How do you change them in sync with a release of the service?
<pete-woods> Saviq: I mean tbh I'll do it whichever way you think works best, I just worry about missing API breakages by keeping it all separate
<Saviq> tedg, same as usual, just pray ;)
<Saviq> tedg, and depend on the libunity-api version you built the service against
<tedg> Saviq, Well, we don't pray.  We version the package and make sure the binary versions are the same through packaging requirements.
<tedg> I mean, sure, it just seems like it's making life more difficult.
<tedg> The goal being "make unity never break" which I think we've shown really isn't achievable anyway.
<Saviq> tedg, the thing is that, if the interfaces live with the shell, before you can build the service, you'll have to make sure that the updated APIs don't break the shell
<Saviq> tedg, and you can't actually check in any API change that would, 'cause CI would prevent that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, would infographics be considered a part of /Components?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not really, /Greeter, I'd say
<nic-doffay> Saviq, doh! didn't see it!
<tedg> Saviq, All you're guaranteeing is that Unity C++ remains buildable, not that it works or links properly.  It seems like a silly optimization to me.  If it makes you happy, that's fine.
<Saviq> tedg, don't get me wrong, first of all, I'm not saying "do it like that!", I'm trying to find a solution
<Saviq> tedg, second, I'm not opposed to putting the service implementations with the shell, but that's not going to be possible at times (like scopes, for example)
<pete-woods> Saviq: eventually you have to deal with API breakages outside your package, in my experience you control the versions of your dependencies in CI to either ensure you have the bleeding edge ones, or stable ones
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, thanks!  Any idea why the delay in the uploads?
<sil2100> smspillaz: yay! It went through CI correctly this time \o/
<sil2100> smspillaz: do you mind that I approved the quickfix merge globally?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: didrocks said he will be only able to do the uploads during his next patch pilot, which is in 4 weeks - we might try poking other people, but in the worst case Didier will take care of it in a month
<Saviq> pete-woods, sure, but our current issue is that if the service defines and holds the API definition, it can be changed at will
<Saviq> pete-woods, and we can try to alleviate that with versioning, but the fact is that when that happens shell development will be blocked until the API change is addressed
<pete-woods> Saviq: only if some joker looks after the API, aren't we all supposed to have, like, well defined ABIs?
<pete-woods> surely I should be saying, hey Saviq, API breakage coming..
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, thanks, makes sense.  Really hope it can make it sooner since it seems to have a pretty big impact on Steam users and other apps that use undecorated windows.
<Saviq> whereas if the interfaces are defined with the shell, it's the shell / libunity-api that will be changed first
<pete-woods> Saviq: well you don't really have to convince me, as I'll just go along to be honest
<Saviq> pete-woods, sure I do ;) I'm fishing, here, too
<Saviq> pete-woods, we definitely need a discussion (and soon)
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'd rather we all pull in the same direction even if I don't agree with it
<Saviq> to come up with a plan
<tedg> Saviq, But if there is an API or ABI bump, and the packages are parallel installable, development wouldn't be stopped until someone removes the old package, right?
<tedg> Saviq, So shouldn't our goal be to make everything parallel installable?
<tedg> Saviq, And that would, in effect, solve your problem.
<tedg> (and others)
<pete-woods> tedg: is it common that packages are parallel installable?
<pete-woods> (I have never heard of this feature)
<Cimi> I need a little help with a Makefile I guess lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.moving_tests
<tedg> pete-woods, Not always, but they can be.
<Cimi> the Hud test doesn't work with my new hierarchy
<tedg> pete-woods, It's something we've almost got with hud, but I found a bug in it last week :-(
<Cimi> who can help me and have a little look?
<Saviq> tedg, if you upgrade a package in distro, will the old version still be available for installation?
<Saviq> tedg, surely you don't mean that the package will provide multiple versions?
<tedg> Saviq, If someone depends on it, and then when no one depends on it, for about a week.
<tedg> Saviq, No, the binary package.
<tedg> source -> bin1, then in the future, source -> bin2.  bin1 will live as long as there's a dep.
<tedg> Interesting question on build-dep though....
<tedg> Let's ask.
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it wanted that the SearchHistory stores stuff in lowercase or did the test reveal a bug?
<Saviq> mzanetti, wanted
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, both
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should display the exact string entered (stripped)
<mzanetti> I typed "Humppa"
<Saviq> mzanetti, but compare lowercase
<mzanetti> and model.get(0).query returns "humppa"
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug, then, I'd say
<mzanetti> muahaha
<Saviq> mzanetti, just tested on the phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, it stored the same case
<Saviq> mzanetti, looking at the code, it doesn't even do case-insensitive comparison
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... thats why I asked...
<mzanetti> doh!
<Saviq> mzanetti, so to that extent it's broken, but it does store the same case query
<mzanetti> found the issue
<mzanetti> keyClick("H") only presses "h", not shift
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, if we can build against an old version of the API, and everything that came out of the corresponding source package is kept
<Saviq> tedg, then we should be good either way
<tedg> Saviq, I put a question in #ubuntu-devel to ask about how that purge happens.  It's possible from a technical perspective, but not sure how fast the archive garbage collector detects garbage.
<Saviq> tedg, but the other point was that keeping the APIs separate from the implementations would allow for drop-in replacements
<tedg> Saviq, Hoping build-deps are considered, but I'm not 100% sure.
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, that's what Provides: are for :-)
<Saviq> tedg, well, yeah, but then you have to copy the interface between implementations
<Saviq> or at least depend
<Saviq> on some "blessed" implementation
<tedg> Which is really the same thing as you'd have to depend on the interface in Unity.
<tedg> It doesn't matter where the interface is, you'd have to depend on it either way.
<tedg> Perhaps I'd like a drop in replacement for Unity?  ;-)
<Saviq> tedg, we did that already! ;)
<Saviq> aaanyway - we definitely need to agree on something, and soon...
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-pageheader-tests/+merge/157711
<Saviq> mzanetti, go away, it's past your bedtime (and mine, too, trying to get up for over an hour now ;P)
<mzanetti> hehe... yeah... I just finished this task
<mzanetti> will go away now
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... I discovered a bug in the History Popup. Seems to be the popuputils not our code. couldn't write a testcase for it because the popup is not a child of any of our objects
<mzanetti> but if you make the window small enough that the popup doesn't fit below the textfield, but next to it, clicking on it doesn't work any more :D
<mzanetti> will  report a bug tomorrow
<mzanetti> see you all tomorrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I think it's actually our bug
<mzanetti> is it
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's an InverseMouseArea around the popup
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, clicking the popup does work, and the popup closes, but it doesn't restore the text
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it only supports the popup being below the text input
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, because you're actually dismissing the popup
<Saviq> not clicking it
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, have a good evening
<mzanetti> yep... unfortunately I couldn't really test it as I have no chance to findChild() the popup
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> freakin' qtcreator
<tedg> Saviq, So it seems that the garbage collection process is an actual human, and they check the build-deps.  So as long as we can make things parallel installable, you should be good.
<Saviq> tedg, really? a human? yikes
 * tedg is a bit surprised it is a human, but glad it's not him.
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, I know.  They're messy and hard to duplicate!
<davmor2> Hey guys music still isn't opening in RB unless RB is open.  With RB closed. Open Dash on Music Lens select a track.  expect RB to open and track to start playing Raring is the only system not doing this
<tedg> Saviq, Okay, more info.
<tedg> Basically everything will get blocked in proposed.
<tedg> So let's say there's a libhudclient2 but unity is still depending on libhudclient1
<tedg> Until Unity migrates from libhudclient1 to 2, hud won't land nor will unity land.
<tedg> Everything ends up waiting for a complete change set.
<tedg> So if you're developing Unity, until Unity trunk has the merge to update to libhudclient2, libhudclient1 will always be available in the archive.
<tedg> Once trunk has it, you should update your dev branch.
<tedg> But I'm guessing that is uncontroversial.
<Saviq> tedg, got it, a followup question - how does library SONAME relate to the API version, then?
<tedg> Saviq, It doesn't.  It only relates to the ABI version.
<tedg> Saviq, In HUD and dbustest we're keeping them separate and managing the dev packages appropriately.
<Saviq> tedg, right, that's what I thought, so whatever ends up in the _package_ name is the API version
<tedg> Saviq, So then when you update to libhudclient2 you change your builddep
<tedg> Saviq, Of the dev package name is the API version
<Saviq> tedg, and the lib package name?
<tedg> Saviq, That will be the ABI version.  But, really, you don't care about that as dpkg discovers the right version for you.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah I know, just trying to get the hang of it
<Saviq> tedg, so libhudclient2-dev might very well relate to libhudclient50?
<Saviq> or the other way round, rather
<tedg> Well, they could be either way really :-)
<tedg> In theory you'd always change ABI when you change API.
 * tedg tries to think of a way you could change API without changing ABI...
<tedg> I guess if you changed #define values or enums.
<slangasek> bregma: hey, so if https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/compiz/lp.763148-0.9.9/+merge/157584 is merged onto lp:compiz/0.9.9, do you know when I should see this show up in raring?
<bregma> slangasek, probably tomorrow, after the autolander has run
<bregma> I'm not sure what time they schedule that for exactly
<slangasek> bregma: ok, that was going to be my next question ;)  since nearly a full day has passed since it was merged already
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-09
<EgonR|2> Is there a roadmap or preliminary release date for the rewritten unity? (QT/QML)
<EgonR|2> Also, will the QML version be free from all gtk* cruft?
<EgonR|2> or will it still depend om gtk in any way?
<EgonR|2> Not very lively today
<EgonR|2> Ill wait a few more hours before i go to bed.
<duflu> EgonR|2: Did you have a question that needs answering?
<EgonR|2> I asked two and an half hour ago the following: Is there a roadmap publically available or preliminary release date for the rewritten unity? (QT/QML). Also, will the QML version be free from all gtk* cruft?
<EgonR|2> perhaps you would know
<duflu> EgonR|2: Yes *gtk* should be gone. And a basic roadmap is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec#Roadmap
<EgonR|2> Awesome! I am looking forward to is so much
<EgonR|2> Will it be MIR exclusive? Or can you run the new unity on Xorg
<EgonR|2> I mean, writing and entire displayserver takes time..
<duflu> EgonR|2: Not totally sure. You should assume it's Mir-exclusive but we'll always aim to make things portable eventually. It's just not a priority right now
<EgonR|2> Yeah, i understand that.
<duflu> This is where we need some Unity Next people online. I think they're mostly in Europe so won't wake up for a few hours yet
<EgonR|2> Oh ok
<EgonR|2> Looks like that is very much a pattern for most OSS projects on freenode.
<EgonR|2> I think US programmers use EFNet a lot more than the europeans though.
<duflu> Maybe... Though it's Canonical policy to have its public discussions on FreeNode
<EgonR|2> yup
<duflu> Ubuntu policy even
<EgonR|2> freenode seems like a better host for a software project. efnet is littered with strange channels as well..
<EgonR|2> hehe
<EgonR|2> duflu: Thank you for your time, it was most helpful. I will go back to lurking.
<duflu> EgonR|2: No problem. Sorry more people don't pay attention very often
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how are you?
<Mirv> didrocks: morning, fine, and you?
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm good, thanks! :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I know it's Qt4 and not Qt5, but do you mind having a look at bug #1155327 and tell us what's the best course of action for it?
<ubot5> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, looking..
<Mirv> commented, although can't reproduce myself as it needs nvidia hardware to happen (+ possibly prelink installed). I don't know what to do other than revert to qtwebkit-source 2.2.1 (or ask for rebuild/fix from Microsoft)
<Mirv> or finding out skype is the only affected package and accepting the workaround for it
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind discussing that with the kubuntu guys?
<didrocks> Mirv: I think we should, from your comment revert
<didrocks> Mirv: as you told, we are not sure if skype is the only affected package
<Mirv> ok, I'll ask around on kubuntu channel
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Mirv> riddell has looked into it a week ago, asked for an update
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, do you mind keeping me in touch?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: good morning, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! Good, how about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm good, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have time for some touch apps boostrapping help for preparing that for S?
<sil2100> didrocks: should be no problem, what can I do to help?
<didrocks> sil2100: should we have a quick hangout? It will maybe be easier
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: now is fine for you?
<sil2100> didrocks: yep, ready when you are ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, whoa http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/
<sil2100> didrocks: just point me to the hangout when ready ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I just cancelled them and am debugging right no
<mzanetti> w
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, finishing a discussion and will ping you soon :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/effa6372491bd8d9829359be5de48d6464cfbc83?authuser=0&hl=en
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> Saviq, I've been working on removing those FooFake vs. FooWrapper switches and components throughout the qml code (e.g. get rid of ApplicationManagerFake). The plan is to have a fake implementation of Ubuntu.Application module. That way we can get the qml tree pretty much clean of those things. It started out as infrastructure to test RunningApplicationTile but then I though it would be better to just apply it on the whole code base
<dandrader> Saviq, what do you think?
<dandrader> Those FooFake vs. FooWrapper switches might be fine for running on the desktop but get in the way of testing
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, if we can make without those wrappers, I'm game
<Saviq> dandrader, only so that the actual Ubuntu.Application is used elsewhere, make sure you put it in a separate module path
<Saviq> and export QML2_IMPORT_PATH in the ./run script
<dandrader> Saviq, right
<mzanetti> hey, anyone knows whats going wrong that after recent upgrades in raring the machine doesn't come up any more because of a read only rootfs?
<Saviq> mzanetti, why would you shut down? it's so '90s ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but seriously, nope, haven't had that
<mzanetti> Saviq: let me rephrase: the machine doesn't come up after a quick reboot because of kernel upgrades
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> veebers has the same in his raring VM
<veebers> o/
<mzanetti> veebers: yeah, if you could find out if its only with raring too or happens after inclusion of phablet ppa's that would be great
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hi :)
<veebers> mzanetti: I'm just fire-ing up the VM now :-)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hi there
<Cimi> I need a little help here if you have 5 mins
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.moving_tests
<Cimi> I was moving tests under subdirs
<Cimi> but hud test complains of missing hudclient
<Cimi> I think is something to do with the makefiles
<Cimi> can you help me?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> give me a sec
<Saviq> mzanetti, we got a PASSED!
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<mzanetti> the tests?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/349/
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... seems one of the VM's is configured different than the other
<Saviq> uh
<mzanetti> Saviq: and makes the tests stall... I'm on it
<mzanetti> Saviq: right now Mir is building on the "broken" one which takes 1.5 hours :/
<Saviq> right
 * mzanetti is happy that unity phablet ci runs in ~10 mins :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i got a patch by "the qml guy"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice
<tsdgeos> it does indeed fix the crash but i'm not sure his solution is great
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does it help?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is it in gerrit?
<tsdgeos> problem he is in US west coast, so it's going to take a while to ping-pong between us
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/53235
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you think of a better solution?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not a better solution, it's that this one is only partial
<tsdgeos> i.e. accounts for removals to the cache but not additions, not really sure that this is a problem, but it might
<tsdgeos> and also the delayed stuff comes from somewhere that does "delete this" thus we effectively end up with a dangling pointer in the cache too
<tsdgeos> it "might" not be a problem
<tsdgeos> but i'd want to make sure he has thought about these
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what gerrit is for, isn't it :)
<tsdgeos> it is
<tsdgeos> i'm still perfecting my text :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fortunately it's not awfully pressing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we'll get there when we'll get there
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what happened is this "Panel/qml/HudClient/"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will you own getting this distro-patched?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you have commit access if you can fix :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: once we agree on a solution upstream? sure, it's just messing with zoltan/mirv to get it into the packages, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> sure, no worries
<veebers> mzanetti: after a dist-upgrade with no PPAs and a reboot, machine came up fine. I'll try with a single ppa now see if that breaks
<mzanetti> veebers: cool, thanks
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you joining the hangout?
<nic-doffay> One sec Saviq
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cheers
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes sir
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you added/wanted to add a make -i/-k to qmluitests, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> is that a good idea?
<mzanetti> added
<mzanetti> why not?
<tsdgeos> i understand CI wise it makes sense
<tsdgeos> but if i'm sitting here
<MacSlow> Cimi, ping
<tsdgeos> i run "make qmluitests"
<tsdgeos> it writes lots of stuff in the shell
<Cimi> MacSlow, pong
<tsdgeos> like two screens
<tsdgeos> and most probably i'll only look at the last test and see a "passed"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its only when you run "./runtests.sh"
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<tsdgeos> right
 * tsdgeos hits head
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if you run "make qmluitests" manually there is no -k :D
<tsdgeos> yeah, sloooooow
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hint: run "make alltests"
<tsdgeos> Cimi: pushed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do panel tests work now?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sure, why wouldn't they?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thought thy needed qml subdir
<tsdgeos> they do
<tsdgeos> it's still there
<tsdgeos> the part of it they need
<tsdgeos> this is good too
<tsdgeos> since we're splitting the "qml" subdir that holded separate stuff for two separate tests
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because you modified cmakelist of panel
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the part you left doesn't need it?
<tsdgeos> and putting it into the correct places
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if everything works we're ready for MR
<luv> mardy: ping
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you with us? ;D
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti tsdgeos https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.moving_tests/+merge/157821
<mzanetti> Cimi: ack
<Cimi> mzanetti, better sooner than peter so we have less tests to move afterwards :)
<Cimi> *later
<veebers> mzanetti: after the raring dist-upgrade, I added the phablet-team ppa and again did an update && dist-upgrade. I get this error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/88744/
<veebers> mzanetti: running dist-upgrade again I get this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5691831/ (the apt-get -f install log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5691833/)
<mzanetti> veebers: hmm... somehow I can't figure how this relates to a read-only filesystem at boot
<veebers> mzanetti: the dist-upgrade after that went fine, but after the reboot I get the read only filesystem
<mzanetti> Saviq: any idea? ^
<veebers> mzanetti, Saviq: this is what the phablet-team dist-upgrade wanted to install: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5691841/
<mzanetti> veebers: mountall... that sounds like it could be involved
<mzanetti> veebers: mind reverting your VM and just upgrade that package?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you merge master into https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_responsiveflowview/+merge/157343 ? It's what making the qmluitests fail
<veebers> mzanetti: yeah I can do that, I'll upgrade it using the phablet-team ppa
<mzanetti> veebers: thanks
<veebers> np
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> tx
<mardy> luv: pong
<veebers> mzanetti, Saviq: After adding phablet-team and installing mountall, rebooting gives me a readonly filesystem
<mzanetti> veebers: \o/ thanks a lot!!!
<veebers> mzanetti: no worries, good spotting with the mountall issue
<mzanetti> anyone knows what exactly this does, and expecially why we need a -phablet version for that?
<luv> mardy: Hi! I've been messing around with accounts-sso and implementing the logout functionality to gnome-control-center-signon. I am trying to figure out an API call for libsignon to delete the stored password. What is also confusing me is that there is no signond running on my system.
<luv> http://docs.accounts-sso.googlecode.com/git/libsignon-glib/html/SignonIdentity.html#signon-identity-remove just does not work for me
<veebers> mzanetti: do you mind if I leave that with you? I need to finish for the night
<luv> on the other hand, if I delete an account in gnome-control-center-signout the credentials are removed (I guess it communicates with signon via dbus - but no signond running?)
<mardy> luv: it should work, because we are using that function call from inside libaccount-plugin to delete the identity when the account creation is aborted
<mardy> luv: signond must be running, but it exits after a few seconds of inactivity
<mardy> luv: set the debugging level to 2 in /etc/signond.conf, then keep an eye on the syslog
<luv> yes, I was looking at libaccount-plugin to see how it deletes the account - but I didnt see a direct use of that function only a lot of dbus stuff
<mardy> luv: you should be able to see if/why your call fails
<luv> umm, I will try that
<mardy> luv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/trunk/view/head:/libaccount-plugin/oauth-plugin.c#L187
<luv> thanks a lot, I will have another look tonight :-)
<mardy> luv: but I'm a bit worried, why are you deleting identities? :-)
<luv> alright - to implement "logout" functionality
<mardy> luv: I don't think you should delete the identity in that case -- doing so will mess things up
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I've also rebased to the moving tests branch
<tsdgeos> oki
<luv> mardy: well sure, but you cant keep passwords and tokens around if you want to implement logout
<mardy> luv: if you really want to, you could store an empty password on the identity, but I'm not 100% sure it's a good idea
<luv> that'd be useless
<mardy> luv: why?
<luv> keeping passwords and tokens around would be useless
<mardy> luv: ah, yes, agreed
<luv> well, I can modify gnome-control-center-signout to deal with a deleted identity properly
<luv> and the apps themselves - they dont have access to identities, do they?
<mardy> luv: you could retrieve the current IdentityInfo, clear the password (actually, I think you'll get it empty anyway), delete the record and then store the IdentityInfo as a new one
<mardy> luv: they have access -- they use it when authenticating
<mardy> luv: oh, a better solution, to make sure that there aren't race conditions, is to create the "cleared" identity record first, then store its ID into the account, and finally remove the previous ID
<mardy> luv: maybe that's exactly what you wanted to do :-)
<luv> mardy: sounds good!
<luv> i will experiment with that for now ;-) and see where it goes
<mardy> luv: but I think that it would be much better to implement a logout API directly in signond
<luv> sure, but let me try this first
<mzanetti> Cimi: you know whats weird...
<Cimi> mzanetti, no :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: if I call "runtests.sh" on current trunk it says 35% coverage
<mzanetti> Cimi: if I run it on your branch its less
<tsdgeos> lol
<Cimi> mzanetti, let's fixthe script then
<mzanetti> Cimi: ... (following code guidelines from mzanetti) ...
<mzanetti> interesting... which ones?
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, when I asked you yesterday
<mzanetti> Cimi: you mean the ordering of testcase and component
<Cimi> yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... its fine... I was just wondering... my guidelines? :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, you now own a guideline, cheers :)
<mzanetti> e
<mzanetti> Cimi: mystery solved... and approved. cheers
<Cimi> mzanetti, where was it? :)
<mzanetti> untested OnScreenKeyboard.qml was removed in trunk but still present in your branch
<Cimi> ah ok
<mzanetti> we just reached > 50% coverage!
<mzanetti> thanks everybody
<Saviq> mzanetti, who told you to add phablet-team ppa? ;
<Saviq> ;P
<Saviq> and to upgrade from it!
<Cimi> mzanetti, some tests are strikeout in the coverage document, means not needed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: still, this is an issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think our target should be to enable people to add the paa, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not really, stuff should land in distro instead
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but I guess the packages in our ppa will be merged to the distro... as soon that happens it'll smash your system too
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't know what's changed in mountall
<Saviq> mzanetti, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/mountall-quantal I'd say this should not land in distro
<Saviq> mzanetti, but ping rsalveti or awe about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I will! thanks for the research!
<nic-doffay> Guys, how can I compile the Hud with qmlscene?
<nic-doffay> trying qmlscene Hud.qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ^
<dandrader> nic-doffay, you might need to pass the import path where the qml plugins it needs to run are located
<dandrader> with -I path
<Cimi> nic-doffay, there's a chance you nees -I and a path
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: the test?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, not the test, the actual Hud.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: why do you want to run the actual Hud with qmlscene?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, just to take a look at it easily.
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure it even works
<tsdgeos> but sure, you'll have to pass the correct path to the HudClient plugin
<tsdgeos> dednick: what creates unity.qmlproject.user ? QtCreator?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes
<dednick> my bad
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> someone *did* test Panel/IndicatorItem.qml?
<Cimi> there's a Y in the document, but it's not green nor link on MR
<tsdgeos> i'd say it's "part" of the regulra Indicators test
<tsdgeos> maybe i'm mistaken
<dandrader> Cimi, if you don't see a test for it then it's not tested. I would guess that original list was generated by checking which files were read by the tests
<Cimi> dandrader, ok thx
<dednick> anyone ever used the qml's item::mapFromItem ? it's driving me insane. trying to map a repeaters items to global position. i'm getting the correct location for the first item, but each subsiquent item is 2x the width of the previous item away...
<tsdgeos> dednick: i used it once, worked without problems
<tsdgeos> dednick: mapFromItem doesn't map width, you mean x?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i mean the x of items after the first repeaters itms are 2xthe previous items width away.
<dednick> so if the first items x's are 0, 28, 56, 84. when i do mapFromItem, i'm getting 0, 56, 112, 168
<tsdgeos> right, you're probably maping it from the wrong item
<dednick> but it shouldnt change the x scale if the item is in the parent heirachy surely?
<tsdgeos> not sure
<tsdgeos> try ignoring the repeater
<tsdgeos> and map against the row
<tsdgeos> or whatever is holding the repeaetr
<dednick> i'm mapping to the indicator
<dednick> indicator -> indicator row -> row -> row repeater -> item
<dednick> bur i've tried doing it to a few of them with the same resules.
<dednick> *results
<nic-doffay> What's the deal with the frantic key presses when running qmlscene?
<nic-doffay> It's really annoying.
<dednick> tsdgeos: found the issue. me being a general idiot.
<dednick> i was including the x,y of the item in the mapFromItem call, which was adding width...
<dednick> tsdgeos: found the issue. I was including the x,y of the item in the mapFromItem call, which was adding width...
<tsdgeos> ouch
<dednick> yeah. pretty stupid
<dednick> i take solice in the fact that i'm not the first to do it. found answer on the web ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, hey, I'm testing the Clock: I have two ways to get the text label: using objectName and grepping the label, or creating a readonly property alias of those labels
<Cimi> mzanetti, which is the preferred?
<mzanetti> Cimi: if possible, avoid API changes just for tests... prefer findChild()
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: if the API already offers that property for other reason, use that because its faster than findChild()
<dandrader> Saviq, is it so that the ApplicationLauncher plugin is not used anymore?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, can we nuke it?
<Saviq> dandrader, yup
<dandrader> Saviq, will do
<Cimi> where do I find qt. javascript functions?
<Cimi> I want to see if I can get a date from a string
<Cimi> (testing Greeter's Clock)
<Cimi> there's Qt.formatTime and Qt.formatDate, how about the opposite?
<Cimi> found
<Cimi> !
<mzanetti> Cimi: interesting... where?
<Cimi> but it's not documented
<Cimi> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-javascript-functionlist.html#date-objects
<Cimi> actually I'm not sure that works
<mzanetti> Cimi: Qt itself doesn't really ship any javascript functions... The javascript engine itself support the ECMA standard
<Cimi> ah ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: additionally Qt register a object (called "Qt") that offers a little functionality
<mzanetti> Cimi: its mostly a subset of the QDateTime C++ class
<Cimi> I was speaking of that
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> do you know how can I do the opposite?
<Cimi> check if a string is a regular date?
<mzanetti> Cimi: not out of my head, no
<mzanetti> Cimi: but does that make sense? I mean... the string is the direct output of Qt.formatDate()... No need to test if formatDate() works. Qt folks should test that inside Qt
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I will check if those strings are not empty
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, thats good. you can also compare with a static string I guess
<Cimi> mzanetti, static string of that?
<mzanetti> something linke this in the data() function:
<mzanetti> { input: 123456; outputData: "Mon Feb. 12"; outputTime: "12:34" }
<mzanetti> if you have a predefined input date (e.g. some unix timestamp) you can compare if the label holds that correct time
<mzanetti> just an idea... not sure its really way to go...
<mzanetti> not empty could in theory also be something like "Error converting date" which is not what we want
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^ (not sure if you still saw it)
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you think qt.formatTime returns that?
 * Cimi tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, just tested, qt returns empty string
<mzanetti> Cimi: for what=
<mzanetti> ?
<Cimi> I tested passing "__date" to Qt.formatTime and formatDate
<Cimi> instead the variable __date
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-copyright-headers/+merge/157858
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_greeter-clock/+merge/157859
<Cimi> mzanetti, my only question here is if I should change width and height to something else, these are half width and height of greeter/dash tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd say its fine
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> works
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you change it, then I guess childrenRect.height/width would be ok
<Cimi> I should change to that?
<Cimi> it does binding loop
<Cimi> nevermind
<mzanetti> Cimi: reviewed
<davmor2> hey guys is there an actual package for autopilot if so what is it called or is it installed by default?
<mzanetti> davmor2: autopilot-phablet
<mzanetti> davmor2: if you're working with "the old unity" you can use python-autopilot
<mzanetti> davmor2: both are in ppa:autopilot/ppa
<davmor2> mzanetti: thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: could you do a quick check on this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-copyright-headers/+merge/157858
<mzanetti> Cimi: we need to merge this soon because I've enabled the check Jenkins and that will put Needs Fixing on all the other MP's until this is merged
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> cheers
<tsdgeos> we have 33 branches waiting for merge
<tsdgeos> instead of down we're going up :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you getting https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet-add_unit_test/+merge/156859 ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: want me to do https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-pageheader-tests/+merge/157711 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... the openeffect thing is indeed a bit strange
<tsdgeos> yeah, may an artifact of that the class hasn't really much to test
<tsdgeos> "class"
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but it would have potential for the coolest looking test :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, dunno... I would have tested it quite differently... but not sure if its worth the effort to force paul to invest more time in it
<mzanetti> there isn't much to test indeed. I guess he covered that bits. its not to too obvious
<Cimi> mzanetti, was sleeping like a baby during lunch break :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: :D
<Saviq> guys, we'll be late
<mzanetti> Saviq: should we just start or wait?
<Saviq> mzanetti, go
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> greyback, your turn for notes
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> dednick, nic-doffay standup
<nic-doffay> Don't have a mic here Cimi .
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, are you going to merge the two dirs or shall I?
<Saviq> Cimi, you
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, so to recap: qmluitests -> shell, unittests -> shell
<paulliu> Is there copyright problem FTBFS?
<Cimi> Saviq, and two appropriare macro
<Cimi> *appropriate
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, the macro and the correct calls are already in place
<Saviq> Cimi, you just need to movie it in a single CMakeLists.txt file
<Saviq> *move
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> paulliu: yes, merge with trunk
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you merge trunk again in here? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_responsiveflowview/+merge/157830
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I will
<paulliu> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah wait, sorry no need
<tsdgeos> we just need the copyright thing to work
<tsdgeos> and i'll approve again
<mzanetti> paulliu: what time is it at yours btw?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, in reality is slightly different http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692396/
<Saviq> Cimi, right, we don't support the path, just the component name
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, that looks fine
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe I am not that into cmake
<Saviq> Cimi, that paste looks fine
<Cimi> Saviq, but is not correct
 * Saviq => meeting
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> who helps me here?
<mzanetti> Cimi: Saviq: that will break the default things
<mzanetti> Cimi: I can
<paulliu> mzanetti: 22:01
<Cimi> ok will push in a branch mzanetti
<paulliu> mzanetti: it's ok for me.
<mzanetti> paulliu: poor guy daily standup at 9pm...
<Cimi> mzanetti, lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.merge_qmluitests-unittests
<mzanetti> Cimi: all you need to do is to remove line 15 and 16 from the paste
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, but all files into this dir
<Cimi> mzanetti, will be moved under shell/Components
<Cimi> mzanetti, with the same CMakeFile used for qmluitests
<Cimi> how can that work?
<mzanetti> Cimi: you need to merge unittests/Components/CMakeLists.txt and qmluitests/Components/CMakeLists.txt too
<mzanetti> Cimi: "shell/Components" ?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: trunk is lp:unity/phablet, right?
<mzanetti> paulliu: yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, tests/shell/Components
<Cimi> qmluitests => shell
<paulliu> mzanetti: hmm, I merged. But CI build failed.
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't know why you want to rename that too... just leave it qmluitests
<Cimi> mzanetti, following michal mail
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok then... well, just rename it then
<mzanetti> whats the problem?
<paulliu> https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet-add_unit_test/+merge/156859
<Cimi> mzanetti, the problem is that to me they will be treated like qmluitests
<Cimi> mzanetti, because the cmakelist is the same
<Cimi> mzanetti, so they have one target?
<Cimi> mzanetti, otherwise for each subdirectory I need to add a special target for unittests
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah
<mzanetti> isn't that what you want?
<Cimi> I'll try to do it and ask you for a review
<Cimi> I don't know how this cmake works
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't see the point in moving the files together but keeping separate make targets
<mzanetti> actually I don't see the point in moving them together at all...
<Cimi> mzanetti, so why we agreed on that on the standup?
<mzanetti> I'm not against it... If you all want it... just said I don't see the point
<nic-doffay> Some QML file structure queries if anyone has a second. I have infographics currently with those dots representing days in the Infographics.qml, however I'd like to make the "day dot" a separate component. Firstly is this overkill?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: we can't know unless we see how much code it actually is
<nic-doffay> It will probably be a fair amount mzanetti
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: sounds ok to me...
<nic-doffay> Ok, in that case how should the folder hierarchy be structured mzanetti ? Shall I put everything in Infographics/ (I imagine there will be more than one component) or just keep all the separate components in /Greeter?
<nic-doffay> If other components are created for the Greeter this could create clutter.
<nic-doffay> And confusion.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: dunno... can't tell without seeing the code. I wouldn't worry too much as long as you have only 3 files. its easy to move them around afterwards if it turns out to get cluttered
<nic-doffay> Thanks for the comments mzanetti I'll keep everything in one file until it grows a sizeable amount.
<Cimi> mzanetti, my new cmake doesn't work as the previous... so I'll gently skip that :)
<Cimi> (make test doesn't run unittests anymore)
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... that was expected
<mzanetti> Cimi: well... It still should run qsortfiltermodeltest
<Cimi> it does
<Cimi> mzanetti, anyway, let's keep separate for now
<mzanetti> Cimi: then you're fine I'd say
<Cimi> I'll adapt tests with the discussed guidelines
<Cimi> and update readme
<mzanetti> Cimi: thats was the reason for the separation... to have tests that can run as unittests in that target
<mzanetti> Cimi: but in jenkins we execute all tests anyways, that's why I don't have a stron opinion on it
<mzanetti> dednick: FYI: lp:~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-test-indicators requires a merge of trunk to pass CI again
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. i just did it about 30 min ago...
<dednick> let me check again
<mzanetti> dednick: ok... sorry... I was just browsing through the failed jenkins jobs
<mzanetti> the job in question was started 37 mins ago...  :)
<dednick> mzanetti: i just triggered a rebuild. i pushed about 40 minutes ago
<dednick> mazhm. i need to run a test suite once for fullscreen, and once for not.
<dednick> fek
<dednick> mzanetti: i need to run a test suite once for fullscreen, and once for not. what would be the best way to do that?
<mzanetti> rofl
<nic-doffay> What's the gu to pixel for the phone?
<mzanetti> dednick: Father ted?
<mzanetti> dednick: what kind or tests?
<dednick> mzanetti: fullscreen just being a flag for the indicators
<dednick> mzanetti: panel tests. it's just a flag that needs to be set, but the behaviour should be the same. so dont really want to replicate tests.
<mzanetti> dednick: a _data() function?
<mzanetti> { tag: "windowed"; fullscreenFlag: false }
<mzanetti> { tag: "fullscreen"; fullscreenFlag: true }
<mzanetti> dednick: you understand what I mean?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: depends on the screen
<dednick> mzanetti: nope :)
<mzanetti> dednick: let me write a pastebin snippet... one sec
<nic-doffay> For the Nexus 7 lets say mzanetti
<mzanetti> I think that was 16
<nic-doffay> Cool thanks, just wanted to get some point of reference.
<dednick> i remember seeing a list somewhere.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the Galaxy Nexus has 18 iirc
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I use 20 on my Laptop with Retina screen
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: bottomline: your code should not care about it
<nic-doffay> It doesn't.
<mterry> didrocks, cu2d-config has been updated, needs your archive-admin powers to make it final.  Also, maybe you want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/cupstream2distro-config/media-signals/+merge/157726 while you're thinking on cu2d-config stuff
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can kill me https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.tests_coding-style/+merge/157888
 * Cimi runs
<Cimi> well the refactoring branch is there ^
<mzanetti> dednick: https://pastebin.canonical.com/88768/
<mzanetti> dednick: the test_seomething() function will now be called for every row in the _data() function
<mzanetti> dednick: so you run the same test twice with different parameters
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. awesome
<dednick> thanks
<didrocks> mterry: two questions, is that what's need qt5?
<mterry> didrocks, can you rephrase that?
<didrocks> mterry: you uploaded qt5 to the ppa
<didrocks> is it needed for anything?
<didrocks> those patches can't be into raring?
<mterry> didrocks, the patch was for qtubuntu.  I didn't put it in raring because it changes which symbols are exposed
<didrocks> mterry: ok, and now looking at qtubuntu-media-signals
<mterry> didrocks, it just adds symbols (doesn't take them away), but it still felt like a feature break
<didrocks> mterry: this is qtubuntu-media?
<Cimi> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.tests_coding-style/+merge/157888
<mterry> didrocks, this is qtubuntu-media-signals
<mterry> didrocks, I'm still draining the swamp to get to my own package
<mterry> didrocks, once this is in the PPA I can propose a patch for qtubuntu-media itself
<didrocks> mterry: ok, I don't see it on the spreadsheet though
<dandrader> Cimi, checking
<didrocks> mterry: like, in term of tests, integration tests and so on
<mterry> didrocks, ah yeah.  This was a late addition (it wasn't on our roadmap until I realized it was needed).  It's a super tiny package, like 20 lines of code.  So it doesn't have any tests  :-/  But I can add to spreadsheet
<didrocks> mterry: ok, just add it please and add that you have the feeling tests are not needed :)
<didrocks> mterry: then, you ping me so that I pull for that stack or something else?
<didrocks> mterry: I saw that qtubuntu-sensors has been added when we shouldn't as per the spreadsheet
<mterry> didrocks, added to spreadsheet.  What's that about pulling?
<mterry> didrocks, qtubuntu-sensors is really xnox's package.  I added it to the stack though in order to get to my own packages
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: autolanding the header fixes failed :/ I fear we were too early with thelling people to merge trunk
<didrocks> mterry: the tests are not read apparently :/
<didrocks> mterry: so I'm not confortable adding it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: :-/
<mterry> xnox, ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what went wrong?
 * xnox is getting a raring chroot up on nexus7 to test out sensors.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can we kill all the autoloanding jobs until that one is the first again?
<mterry> didrocks, it would be really nice to decouple a "tests are acceptable for distro" check-off and the work to get these packages into the PPA in the first place
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ci failed because of the hanging qmluitests and posted a needs fixing just before autolanding would have merged
<didrocks> mterry: you mean pushing the stuff in the ppa without having tests?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I'll kill the queue
<mterry> didrocks, tests are something distro can't really write for PS, so it's blocking our work to daily-release these
<mterry> didrocks, they're in a PPA now without tests.  We're just changing the PPA
<didrocks1> mterry: sorry, got disconnected
<mterry> didrocks, I said...
<mterry> <mterry> didrocks, tests are something distro can't really write for PS, so it's blocking our work to daily-release these
<mterry> <mterry> didrocks, they're in a PPA now without tests.  We're just changing the PPA
<didrocks1> mterry: yeah, one time push is fine, just not daily release ;)
<didrocks1> mterry: the spreadsheet is there to make the separation, right?
<didrocks1> mterry: do you mind putting qtubuntu-sensors if not good to to_transition:
<mterry> didrocks, I just think we're making things harder on ourselves.  Distro can make the packaging better and get everything under distro release ourselves.  But tests should be driven by PS.  We can tell PS that we won't copy the PPA into the archive until tests are finished, but I don't see why we block our *own* work on PS
<didrocks1> mterry: and feel free to upload it once :)
<didrocks1> mterry: if you stay and everyone stays on that line, that's fine by me
<mterry> didrocks1, or at least, if we *are* going to block our own work, can we light a fire under xnox?  :)
<didrocks1> mterry: but I know what will happen…
<didrocks1> "put that in distro now"
<didrocks> mterry: that's why "one manual upload" is unblocking you, isn't it?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah it would.  But I'm leery of future changes making more manual uploads necessary
<mterry> but OK
<didrocks> mterry: let's do manual and ensure we are pushing upstream with deadlines
<didrocks> as I had to do with unity upstream
<didrocks> and we can see the result now :)
<didrocks> otherwise, we'll slip over and nothing good will be out of this
<didrocks> (like for indicators)
<xnox> didrocks: mterry: i think with sensors & platform-api it's not that tests are not there, it's non-trivial to have tests as they are tied in against android hw layer.
<mterry> didrocks, alright, I pushed to config trunk a change to make qtubuntu-sensors in transition
<xnox> and solving how those will be run on daily basis is the key point.
<didrocks> xnox: if we are telling "we can't run them by now", I'm fine with it as long as it's logged and known
<didrocks> mterry: ok, let me pull that, thanks! you are deploying, isn't it?
<xnox> cause there is no way to run them at package build-time nor on distro-builders.
<mterry> didrocks, guh!  no, let me deploy.  I forgot that was a step
<didrocks> :)
<mterry> didrocks, now deployed
<mterry> didrocks, but there's nothing to do anymore, since that was my one change
<mterry> didrocks, (enabling it then disabling it)
<didrocks> mterry: you didn't deploy the media stuff?
<mterry> didrocks, it's not landed in trunk yet
<mterry> didrocks, just MP
<didrocks> mterry: approved
<didrocks> mterry: so you can deploy :p
<mterry> didrocks, I've been trying to do things in serial, but I guess I should just do a lot of one-off uploads and then do a mass migration in the config
<didrocks> mterry: that's fine as well
<mterry> ls
<mterry> heh, whoops
<didrocks> :p
<mterry> didrocks, OK.  Media stack added and deployed
<didrocks> mterry: I will pull the branch ASAP :)
<nic-doffay> Are there any generally accepted trends when commenting QML files?
<mterry> nic-doffay, you mean like gtk-doc syntax or not or just whether to use // or /*?
<didrocks> mterry: thanks!
<nic-doffay> gtk-doc syntax mainly mterry
<mterry> nic-doffay, I've mostly seen // but I haven't seen anything commented as rigorously as gtk-doc style
<nic-doffay> So simple // wherever is generally fine?
<mterry> nic-doffay, but I've just poked around unity-next, not an expert
<mterry> nic-doffay, that's what I've seen
<nic-doffay> Cool.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah... explaining internal stuff is fine with // or /* */
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I don't think you need an API doc for what you do right now
<nic-doffay> Cool thanks mzanetti
<nic-doffay> Another quick question
<nic-doffay> Why is an assignment made in this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/88773/
<nic-doffay> (It's off the QML tuts)
<nic-doffay> I read elsewhere yesterday that assignments weren't done in QML.
<nic-doffay> On the same docs.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: because onClicked: is executed as in imperative code
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the cellColor for example is read at startup and cellColor: "red" will remain throughout the whole lifetime
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the helloText.color = cellColor is only exected once when you click on it
<nic-doffay> Thanks mzanetti I found a page detailing it.
<nic-doffay> If anyone else is interested: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-syntax-objectattributes.html#imperative-value-assignment
<didrocks> mterry: if you see more components that you need, do not hesitate to mark them as WI (you did the work after all!) and to request help from sil2100 if needed
<Cimi> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.tests_coding-style/+merge/157888
<Cimi> update
<Cimi> mzanetti, so, what to test of /Panel/IndicatorItem.qml ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you reapprove this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_responsiveflowview/+merge/157901
<sil2100> mterry: indeed - push anything that you I could work on to me ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: set an icon/text and check if the width adjusts accordingly
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sure, i dreamt i did it already
<tsdgeos> what did i approve if not that?
 * tsdgeos checks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you did, but I merged trunk
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and superseeded
<tsdgeos> i mean 5 minutes ago
<Cimi> ah ok
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> you did this 15 min ago
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> maybe my 5 minutes was 16 minutes ago :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm glad I'm not a girl and I'm not having a date with you :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'd be more careful :-P
<Cimi> lol
<tedg> pete-woods, Thinking, we'll need to choose what data set to show by default in the greeter....
<tedg> pete-woods, Thinking the default setting should be the data set with the highest standard deviation.
<tedg> pete-woods, That one is likely to have the most interesting graphic.
<tedg> Anyway, random thought.
<pete-woods> tedg: it'll have to be something statistical, yes!
<pete-woods> tedg: I believe there is the idea that some sets are more important, like I don't know 3G data usage, or high battery usage?
<mterry> didrocks, if I'm uploading to PPA manually, and the UNRELEASED version in trunk is 0.3, will I screw daily-release up if I upload with 0.3~manual1?
<tedg> pete-woods, Yeah, but I imagine you'd want to choose the one that's the most interesting for that user.  It's about personalization.
<tedg> pete-woods, They user would of course be able to explicitly set.  But, by default we're going to have to choose one.
<didrocks> mterry: no, it will try to upload the first time 0.3daily<…>
<didrocks> mterry: so good :)
<pete-woods> tedg: yep, I don't know for sure if SD is necessarily the right choice, but there does need to be some indicator of activity
<tedg> Hmm, got an e-mail from LinkedIn that pete-woods visited my profile.  LinkedIn is creepy.
<mterry> didrocks, thanks
<tedg> pete-woods, Sure, I was thinking interesting graphic there.
<pete-woods> tedg: yes, I've started getting connection requests from Canonical folks now
<pete-woods> a whole new cluster of linked in folks
<didrocks> mterry: yw! it's only if things hit the "dest" ppa (like if it hitted "distro") that he wants it
<didrocks> (on the changelog)
<tedg> pete-woods, Ha!  That is a cool visualization.
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm
<Cimi> mzanetti, IndicatorItem
<Cimi> mzanetti, has label and iconSource
<Cimi> but where are thos properties defined?
<mzanetti> Cimi: thats the API to be tested
<Cimi> mzanetti, there are not defined
<Cimi> *they
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, iconSource is what?
<mzanetti> Cimi: you set that from the outside
<Cimi> mzanetti, but item doesn't have this property
<dandrader> Cimi, they probaly come from the context, injected from the model, if IndicatorItem is being used as a delegate
<Cimi> aaaahn ok
<dandrader> yes, it's cryptic
<Cimi> dandrader, so how do I use them in tests?
<Cimi> dandrader, I simply add IndicatorItem { iconSource = "...." }
<Cimi> assuming is used?
<dandrader> Cimi, I don't know, I never faced this situation myself
<Cimi> if someone knows, here we are :)
<dandrader> I think dednick had this problem before
<dednick> Cimi: they are defined in the PluginModel. Items of a Repeater can access the model roles in the same way as properties
<dednick> Items of a model i should say.
<Cimi> mmm shall I use a model then?
<dednick> Cimi: there is a fake one defined in Panel/qml/Ubuntu/ChewieUI/PluginModel.qml. It's used to mimic behaviour of the indicator model in chewieui.
<dednick> which is what you want?
<Cimi> dunno
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmmm... now I understand... sorry
<dednick> what are you testing? IndicatorItem?
<Cimi> dednick, yes
<dednick> then yes, you can use that
<mzanetti> Cimi: dednick: shouldnt the item be fixed to offer those two properties as an API?
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah. i think i was told not to when i wrote the tests ;). although i didnt really do it in a nice way.
<mzanetti> yeah... its a thin path
<mzanetti> imho this one would justify a fix
<dednick> although i'm not really sure if you can just alias the model roles as a property. something you can try Cimi.
<mzanetti> yeah, alias would work
<mzanetti> just add property alias iconSource: image.source
<mzanetti> and then, where the IndicatorItem is used, set those properties from the outside
<mzanetti> as that one is the file where the model actually lives (hopefully :D)
<mzanetti> Cimi: is that ok for you?
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> mzanetti: not sure if that will work without an attached model? the icon.source is bound to the model's iconSource role. wont that just either cause a failure, or some crazy recursion?
<dednick> source: iconSource
<mzanetti> dednick: no... local context has priority
<mzanetti> dednick: if there are conflicts, you can access model stuff with model.iconSource
<dednick> zequence:
<dednick> fek
<Cimi> other question, I never have to add the @18.png just .png is fine right?
<mzanetti> dednick: but if you just call iconSource and there is a local property with that name, the local one is used
<dednick> but if the local one is an alias?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep. never add that. its the job if the SDK internals to do that
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> dednick: doesn't matter... its a property. no matter of which type
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I don't have Ubuntu components imported
<Cimi> mzanetti, so first I have to import them I guess, right?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. import them
<mzanetti> dednick: Cimi: https://pastebin.canonical.com/88782/
<mzanetti> and where you use it, just set "text: label" and "iconSource: model.iconSource"
<Cimi> mzanetti, public pastebin pls
<Cimi> paste.ubuntu.com
<Cimi> (don't have my phone here :-)))
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, anyway if it's for the alias, I've already used it
<Cimi> mzanetti, or you can do bzr diff Panel/IndicatorItem.qml | pastebinit
<dednick> Cimi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5692847/
<Cimi> yep was exactly what I did
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692848/
<mzanetti> ah
<Cimi> the trick above is pro though :)
<Cimi> bzr diff filename | pastebinit
<mzanetti> hehe
<Cimi> be sure to apt-get install pastebinit
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> Cimi: I have an icon in my panel ans when I drag&drop stuff on it it pastes it
<Cimi> that's even more pro
<Cimi> :)
 * bschaefer installs pastebinit
<mzanetti> hehe
<mterry> cyphermox, you around today?
<didrocks> fginther: do you mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/webbrowser-app/+merge/157917 for the CI part?
<didrocks> robru: ^
<cyphermox> mterry: yeah
<cyphermox> I'm always around
<mterry> cyphermox, :)  I see that hud failed to build in the PPA
<cyphermox> whether i'm temporarily not answering due to debugging is another matter though
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> don't worry about it, I'm looking at this with sil right now
<mterry> cyphermox, cool!
<cyphermox> mterry: I'll be doing another upload and hopefully that one will be good, then we'll know it builds fine on all arches and we can start the daily release
<mterry> cyphermox, awesome, thanks man!
<cyphermox> mterry: hud is waiting on a ci job right now, which may or may not be failing due to tests
 * cyphermox runs off to grab food
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd have a test now that does not require any window... should I put it to unittests or qmluitests then?
<Cimi> unittests
<mzanetti> ack
<Cimi> mzanetti, I believe we won't move to a new structure until we all agree and we don't have functionality regressions
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I wrote my opinion on it to the ML. I'm fine with either way.
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_IndicatorItem/+merge/157919
<Cimi> I'm done for today ;)
<Cimi> like I don't think I can start a new test and finish in good time, better go to the gym :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-sidestage/+merge/157921
<mzanetti> I'm done too
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can review that tomo morning
<mzanetti> Cimi: sure. no problem
<mzanetti> Cimi: have fun at the gym
<Cimi> mzanetti, I bet no fun and lots of sweat
 * Cimi is doing heavy HIIT
 * mzanetti tries to have fun when doing sports
<mzanetti> but thats why I don't go to the gym but rather running or biking
<Cimi> mzanetti, running is fun, running with HIIT is not fun
<cyphermox> HIIT?
<Cimi> unless you're masochist :)
<Cimi> high intensity interval training
<mzanetti> Cimi: FYI, your test doesn't need to be a qmluitest
<mzanetti> Cimi: it would make a nice unittest :D
<Cimi> I basically run 1 min at 15-16Km/h, 1 min 11km/h... that for 40 min
<cyphermox> Not that beep test thing?
<cyphermox> Yuck.
<Cimi> it's deadly hard
<Cimi> mzanetti, why not? it required a window no?
<cyphermox> Thought it would be something like running/hiking with weights
<mzanetti> Cimi: no not really
<mzanetti> Cimi: you don't do any mouse or keyboard interaction
<mzanetti> Cimi: just calculating some integers can be done in memory only
<Cimi> mzanetti, I thought it was depending on showing things on screen
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... you would need to remove the "when: windowShown" then it would execute the same test without a window
<Cimi> mzanetti, so if I move the file to unittests and move TestCase to parent, will work?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no need to move the TestCase to parent either
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: just remove "when: windowSowhn"
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok I'll move it under unittest
<Cimi> so it's ready for your review tomo
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok then. I'm off too. see you all tomorrow!
<Cimi> (I'm finding excuses to postpone the HIIT)
<Cimi> ciao!
<Cimi> (ok that was quick, pushed)
<Cimi> mzanetti, in reality I need the findChild
<Cimi> I'll add the proper import
<mzanetti> Cimi: wait
<mzanetti> Cimi: I have the same problem too
<mzanetti> Cimi: I just did the quick&dirty way of importing ../../qmluitests
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> not nice?
<mzanetti> Cimi: but if this is a common thing we should probably move the UnityTestCase away to tests/imports/testhelpers.js or something like this
<Cimi> +1
<mzanetti> Cimi: and then import testhelpers.js wherever we need findChild
<Cimi> but let's do this in a separate branch
<mzanetti> ack. then lets merge our two first with the quick&dirty one
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you want you can take care of that tomorrow... otherwise I'll do it at some point tomorrow
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> didrocks, are we not upstream for hybris?
<didrocks> mterry: I don't think so from what I understood from ogra
<mterry> didrocks, oh, hm.  We have some code in there anyway
<didrocks> mterry: right, it's part of the "patched" things
<mterry> didrocks, yar
<didrocks> mterry: one sec, sergio is assigned to push it to distro
<mterry> didrocks, it's homepage is apparently not up now
<didrocks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting
<didrocks> [rsalveti] Update the libhybris codebase to be upstream compatible (we want the upstream based version at raring): INPROGRESS
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<slangasek> mterry: hey, so didrocks intimated that you might be the one to look at whatever unity integration test failures are blocking my super-important compiz fix from reaching raring
<slangasek> mterry: do you have a handle on it?  are the failures my fault?  anything I can do to help?
<mterry> slangasek, hrm, maybe.  Or at least point you at someone else  :)
<mterry> slangasek, can you point me at a log?
<slangasek> mterry: only an IRC log ;P
<mterry> slangasek, oh I see what you mean, sure.  give me a sec
<mterry> fginther, I'm having trouble connecting to the jenkins VPN
<mterry> slangasek, sorry, technical difficulties
<fginther> mterry, sorry, I can't get to it either
<mterry> slangasek, there is problem with the QA labs network right now, I can't check for you
<slangasek> mterry: oh bother
<mterry> slangasek, if it's super urgent, you can always just distro-patch it like old times
<mterry> slangasek, it won't screw up daily-releasing, we'll just have a bit of paperwork to do to sync back up
<slangasek> mterry: nah, it's not super-urgent, it's just that I spent a lot of time tracing that bug down and I want instant gratification ;)
<mterry> slangasek, :)
<slangasek> mterry: for my edification, if the QA lab weren't having trouble, where would I look to see the test failures?
<mterry> slangasek, there's an internal-VPN that has a jenkins web UI to look at
<mterry> slangasek, if you expect you have access already, I can give you a URL
<slangasek> mterry: I do have access, but don't have the url
<fginther> cyphermox_, ping
<fginther> bregma, compiz/0.9.9 ?
<cyphermox_> fginther: pong
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-10
<Akiva-Mobile> I am developing a syntax highlighter for the terminal using python code, and I need some help answering one question
<Akiva-Mobile> Unity is going to be using qt5 ?
<Akiva-Mobile> If my program is going to be compatible unity (and the hud and everything), do I need to design the ui for my app using qtcreator?
<Akiva-Mobile> compatible with*
<Akiva-Mobile> and further; will this be possible with python, seeing as no qt5 libraries exist for it yet?
<kgunn> Akiva-Mobile: i'd recommend to ping this channel again mid day for  europe time for the best response
<kgunn> Akiva-Mobile: but, if you're starting from scratch, I'd recommend looking into qt/qml
<Akiva-Mobile> kgunn: Dawww
<kgunn> Akiva-Mobile: i don't see a reason that would preclude use of python
<kgunn> Akiva-Mobile: but i'm not an expert either....
<Akiva-Mobile> python bindings for qt5 do not exist yet
<kgunn> Akiva-Mobile: ah
<kgunn> Akiva-Mobile: ...surprising
<kgunn> tho
<mzanetti> good morning
<tsdgeos> yay! down to 27 merges :D
<mzanetti>  \o/
<Mirv> didrocks: not much news on the skype problem. riddell has a list of missing symbols from packaging, but maybe that's not the real problem (or could it be?)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, keep up pushing, we need to fix it one way of the other. I think let's take a decision by EOW
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: do you know more about the documentation update for the sdk?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: man, i was just doing https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet-mods.fix-resultiterator-warnings :D
<tsdgeos> you win by 10 minutes :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :D
<Mirv> didrocks: it's been in the discussions, but I don't know the latest status
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet-mods.fix-resultiterator-warnings/+merge/158006
<didrocks> Mirv: can you track and ensure it's fixed promptly? The documentation is wrong right now with what we support, not really good for developers…
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, will do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw the const should have been moved to the end of the function declaration in unity
<tsdgeos> but that's another story
<didrocks> thanks Mirv ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they approved ;D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you createing a merge request for build_unity too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, just checking that it works
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /plugins/Unity/categories.cpp:0: Note: No relevant classes found. No output generated.
<Saviq> that's new?
<tsdgeos> it might
<tsdgeos> i saw it today too and stricked me as "did we have this before?"
<tsdgeos> probably new
<tsdgeos> why are we passing the cpp to moc?
<tsdgeos> well, one can define classes in the cpp, that's right, but not that common
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah I know
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the CategoryFilter class was moved out of there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, need to drop the #include moc
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> or tweak it actually
<Saviq> so that automoc only looks at the header
<Saviq> and not the cpp
<tsdgeos> dropping the #include is "the right thing" if we're automoc'ing i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it has to be there, just #include "moc_categories.cpp", not "categories.moc", no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, « if a source file contains an #include "foo.moc", the Q_OBJECT is expected in the source file itself and moc is executed accordingly.
<Saviq> if a source file contains an #include "moc_foo.cpp", the Q_OBJECT is expected in the corresponding header file foo.h, and moc is run on the header »
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where's that quote from?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, first stuff in google about automoc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://blogs.kde.org/2011/11/01/cool-new-stuff-cmake-286-automoc
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can't contradict blogs.kde.org, you can't
<tsdgeos> i'd say that's old :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just remove the both includes in categories.cpp and categoryfilter.cpp
<tsdgeos> and see that it still works
<Saviq> is there a new The Right Way ™?
<tsdgeos> afaik in newer automocs you don't really "need" to include the moc
<tsdgeos> it'll be done for you
<tsdgeos> since basically including the moc is just a way to get the moc compiled
<Saviq> right, cool
<tsdgeos> and that's done by builddir/plugins/Unity/Unity-qml_automoc.cpp
<mzanetti> yeah... I just converted xbmcremote from qmake to cmake and did not have to include those
<tsdgeos> so i'd just remove them
<tsdgeos> but won't complain if you prefer to move them to  #include "moc_categories.cpp"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or remove all of them altogether
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you?
<tsdgeos> sure
 * tsdgeos does
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I set this to DONE?
<mzanetti> work out a way to measure QML test coverage: TODO
<mzanetti> or are we not satisfied yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and add another one to "improve ways to measure QML test coverage" at the bottom ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is already another one
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok then
<mzanetti> integrate with Qt's Javascript engine to enable code coverage metrics for QML/JS code (similar to JSCover's approach): TODO
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think I'll write a test now for the PeoplePreview thingies and then the only thing left are the Dashes. However, as I expect them to change a lot in the near future I'm not sure we should spend the effort right now.
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats your opinion?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd expect the gist of it to not change, or at least in a way that should make the tests still valid
<Saviq> mzanetti, but not the Dash{Apps,Music} etc.
<Saviq> those will go away
 * Saviq looks at the list again
<Saviq> mzanetti, so Dash/DashContent.qml should be relatively testable
<mzanetti> Saviq: Dash/DashContent.qml. Thats one of our memory eaters in combination with LVWPH. I would expect that to change
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm internally, yes
<mzanetti> ok... if it just gets rid of the huge cachebuffer and adds some things to better cache/load invisible dashes tests might still work, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, but externally not so much
<dednick> eh. running qmluitests just killed my system...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_unneeded_moc_includes/+merge/158012
<tsdgeos> dednick: lol
<Saviq> dednick, do we have qmluitests for the power indicator ;D
<tsdgeos> dednick: just commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-test-indicators/+merge/157678
<dednick> lol
<mzanetti> dednick: hey! I just posted a comment in the IndicatorItem tests MP
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.bump-unity-revision/+merge/158011
<mzanetti> dednick: with that change Cimi broke the IndicatorRow but your tests are still passing
<mzanetti> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_IndicatorItem/+merge/157919
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although we might wait for the merge to lp:unity/phablet-mods
<dednick> mzanetti: thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: better :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it'd only really bite if people went and ./build_unity ;)
<Saviq> who does that!
<tsdgeos> not me :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: phablet-mods *does* autoland, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-mods-autolanding/11/
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can see by "PS Jenkins: pending" review
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that jenkins is set up to do stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, we found some issues with our jenkins set up, wanna have a look or should I find some of mmrazik minions (and I don't mean his daughters)?
<mzanetti> Saviq: depends on what it is
 * mzanetti reads
<Saviq> mzanetti, what do you reda?
<Saviq> *read
<mzanetti> I thought it would get clear from your discussion with tsdgeos
<Saviq> mzanetti, we thought it might make sense to queue armhf builds _after_ i386 passed
<mzanetti> Saviq: reason?
<Saviq> mzanetti, time
<mzanetti> wouldn't that increase build time?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it would decrease turnaround time
<dednick> tsdgeos: replied to your comment
<mzanetti> Saviq: only on failures
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: good runs would take longer
<Saviq> mzanetti, right so it would be fine for us, but for mir, not so much
<Saviq> mzanetti, could we cancel the jobs maybe?
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. if i386 fails, cancel the other jobs?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... also doesn't sound quite good. it hides later failures which in turn would again increase time it there more than 1 issues
<tsdgeos> dednick: so the icons weren't "working" before, no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think what you want is to post failures immediately
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that was my next proposla
<mzanetti> Saviq: which _could_ lead to spam im rare cases
<mzanetti> Saviq: we should only post failures or one summary on good runs
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but failures you could post straight away
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> I think
<mzanetti> lets go for that
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, I think that's really mmrazik's domain
<dednick> tsdgeos: this is just for the fake PluginModel. Previously there were no tests which exposed the issue (on the overview menu).
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, just fishing for an opinion here
<mzanetti> Saviq: all the jenkins LP integration is his code.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but in general, that would be something I would think adds value without impeding other things
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, will file bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, another thing
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, test runs are not atomic
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/386/
<Saviq> mzanetti, passed on the builders
<Saviq> mzanetti, but conflicted on the VM
<Saviq> mzanetti, because stuff merged in trunk between the builders run
<Saviq> and the ui test run
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmmm I see
<Saviq> mzanetti, do autopilot tests build its own version, too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, so maybe we should think of a way of passing the results from the build runs to the testers
<Saviq> by packaging the tests, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: would double round trip time
<Saviq> mzanetti, how so?
<mzanetti> Saviq: and for autopilot tests I wanted a release version without cobertura, coverity, debug symbold and all the show that makes it slower
<Saviq> yeah that's what I thought, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe a common branch between the builders and the test machines?
<Cimi> mzanetti, small question, why you added tag to the data function? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-sidestage/+merge/157921
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause I could even imagine the tests to pass on i386 and fail on armhf
<Saviq> if armhf were queued and some conflicting merge happened during that time
<mzanetti> Cimi: tags are printed in the output when running tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, ah useful, thanks for the tip!
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. can happen right now
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm just thinking if that actually causes a real problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, if there's a conflicting merge you need to merge anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I _could_ kill an autolanding job in very rare cases
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you quick fix avtive -> active in that branch?
<mzanetti> Saviq: but in ci its actually a good thing. so you realize it right away and not only in autolanding
<dednick> tsdgeos: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might be just that we need to be aware of that
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise people get scared by what happened
<Saviq> +can
<Saviq> that builds worked but tests conflicted
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah...
<mzanetti> Saviq: otoh I usually expect people to enable their brain when developing
<mzanetti> its not that is a unsovable riddle
<Saviq> mzanetti, tyrant
<mzanetti> haha
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, so whether that's a feature or a bug is debatable, agreed
<Saviq> mzanetti, last thing http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-autolanding/154/
<Saviq> mzanetti, autolanding only noticed after 25 mins that there's a conflict
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> dednick: also do you really need the PluginModel.qml in the bzrignore? it seems it just ends up in the builddir here
<mzanetti> Saviq: because it was queued?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah right. no, forgot i added the builddir after.
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think so
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was running for 25 mins
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, it sais started 9 mins ago :D
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok, plz kill it!
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm wrong job?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... messed up... 9hrs that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, 9hrs
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... let me check
<Saviq> and took 26mins
<Saviq> not sure if queue is included in that time
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok here's what happened:
<tsdgeos> dednick: tx
<mzanetti> Saviq: ci job started, triggered all 5 downstream jobs
<mzanetti> Saviq: most of them immediately failed, some of them had to wait in the queue
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so the same issue as above
<mzanetti> Saviq: the overall result was only posted once all failed
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. should be covered with your bug report
<mzanetti> Saviq: thing is, the SDK guys copied my qmluitests job now and are with us on the same VM's
<mzanetti> Saviq: if Mir does a commit, one of the 2 VM's is blocked for 1.5 hours
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity-phablet is fast (~10 mins) but in average produces a new MP every 10 mins - so you could say we completely block the other VM
<mzanetti> Saviq: and now SDK comes in too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, saw that
<tsdgeos> dednick: i think i found a behaviour regression, writing it on the MR
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, we have building new VMs in the queue... Now that the server has more resources
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, switching to raring will decrease qmluitests time by around 5 mins
<Saviq> mzanetti, nice
<mzanetti> so there are improvments ahead in that area. just not comming in today
<tsdgeos> dednick: added https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-test-indicators/+merge/157678
<dednick> tsdgeos: thanks, i'll take a look
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll prepopulate the quantal vm's with Qt5 now. that should give us the raring speedup already now
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, sounds good
<mzanetti> (the problem is that installing Qt5 needs to replace also Qt4 which is what is killing those 5 mins)
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti what shall I do here? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_greeter-clock/+merge/157859
<mzanetti> Cimi: fix the other 2 comments I added and leave the precision as is
<mzanetti> Cimi: after we collected the requirements as Saviq said, we'll fix all clocks we have
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, about the long-running autolanding, is that on purpose that the test run starts along with the build runs? it's not the same in CI, is it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: more precise please
<mzanetti> you mean the mediumtests and qmluitests starting at the same time as the builders?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh yeah... autolanding and ci generated out of the same template
<mzanetti> Saviq: right now there are small manual changes I made because the template didn't support collecting test results of multiple downstream jobs.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but thanks to fginther it does now and I fixed our templates. Will deploy them today when fginther is around too. Starting then they will be 100% the same (except the name and merge target)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but yeah, all downstream jobs start simultaneously.
<Saviq> mzanetti, is that the case for ci, too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah I thought it was on purpose that they waited
<Saviq> mzanetti, qml and medium were only ran after the builders completed, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... usually, when the VM queue is empty, the qmluitests are done even before the builders are
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... I think you got confused by the generic-mediumtests job
<mzanetti> Saviq: generic-mediumtests again has 2 downstream jobs: mediumtests-builder and mediumtests-runner
<mzanetti> Saviq: those 2 are queued of course because the runner tests the build from the builder
<Saviq> mzanetti, riight, so it's only really queuing that can expose that "trunk changed between downstream jobs" issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: in theory it _could_ happen while the builders are preparing themselves to build too. which is a quite short timeframe and very unlikely.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but yeah. the queuing is the one that hit you
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ps-qa-tools/+bug/1167210
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1167210 not found
<Saviq> sorry ubot5
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> Saviq: added my thoughts
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, another issue - https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/unity/includecheck/+merge/158005
<Saviq> mzanetti, it has a prerequisite, but doesn't actually include the prerequisite
<Saviq> mzanetti, which means it fails, because it just merges the branch on top of trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, and until the other one lands that will fail
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you think we could have CI premerge prerequisites first?
<Saviq> or why can't we
<mzanetti> Saviq: good one
<mzanetti> Saviq: let me think... I guess the limitating factor here is the pbuilder itself...
<Saviq> limiwhat?
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: it takes an argument for proposed branch and target branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, pbuilder itself?
<mzanetti> Saviq: pbuilderjenkins that is... I think a modified version of the regular pbuilder
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it probably gets it as bzr+ssh://, no knowledge about LP, then
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
 * Saviq files a bug anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: those are the parameters we use: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/362/rebuild/?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I know
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm thinking if it would be possible to just give the prerequisite branch... but that won't work for chained prerequisites
<Saviq> mzanetti, so the job could prepare a list of premerges
<Saviq> mzanetti, and pbuilder would merge them in order
<Saviq> maybe limiting to 5 or so
<Saviq> and just fail straight away if there's more
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that would also fix the issue with different codebases for different builders
<mzanetti> Saviq: or kill the feature of having the most recent possible codebase - depending how you look at it
<Saviq> mzanetti, how would that fix it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no no
<mzanetti> Saviq: but It could be solved with one initial job that does only merges of the target branch, walking through all the prerequisites into a temporary branch somewhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, i meant trunk + prereq + prereq + prereq + branch
<didrocks> mzanetti: pbuilder doesn't know about branch FYI
<didrocks> mzanetti: it only knows about source packages
<Saviq> didrocks, pbuilderjenkins does, apparently
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah... thats what I meant...
<didrocks> pbuilderjenkins is AFAIK just a wrapper starting pbuilder :)
<didrocks> like handling bzr
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> and creating the source package
<Saviq> didrocks, so yeah, still, pbuilderjenkins needs to start caring about prerequisites ;)
<didrocks> yeah, this is fortunately something we are upstream for ;)
<mzanetti> so all in all, that could be fixed, either by having a job that merges everything together into a temporary branch and then passing that one to the builders, or by making pbuilderjenkins aware of prerequisites itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ps-qa-tools/+bug/1167240 (sorry ubot5)
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1167240 not found
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_greeter-clock/+merge/157859
<Cimi> mzanetti, checking if the time is updated properly is a bit difficult
<Cimi> because setting a date breaks the binding (1) and we need a minute to test if it updated (2)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,53235 :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: working on it, Alan agreed with Andrew  that removing the applyPendingChanges from count is probably the best way
<tsdgeos> and i'm going to do that and add some tests
<mzanetti> Saviq: nothing to add to that bug report.
<Saviq> mzanetti, just mark it as affecting you ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the ":P" is essential in what I wrote
<tsdgeos> i'm a bit weirded because some of the tests that are supposed to work are failing here
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, the correct component would be jenkins-launchpad-plugin
<mzanetti> Saviq: at least for the first one. but thats a proprietary one which jenkins-launchpad-plugin doesn't accept :D
<mzanetti> already confirmed both, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mzanetti> Cimi: I though about just checking if the time changes automatically (i.e. label.text != cachedTextFromBefore)
<mzanetti> Cimi: as you already have another test that check the calculation is correct you don't need to check for the exact string here, just make sure that the time is actually updating
<Saviq> yikes jenkins is failing today
<mzanetti> Saviq: how?
<Saviq> mzanetti, IOErrors everywhere
<mzanetti> noooooo
<mzanetti> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<Cimi> mzanetti, the time updates every minute
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can sleep for 60 seconds if you want :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ps-panda-4 dying?
<mzanetti> Cimi: you could set timer.interval = 1 for the test, no?
 * mzanetti checks pandas
<Cimi> mzanetti, I need to create another property then
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh right... missed that... I wouldn't export the timerRunning property
<Saviq> mzanetti, 4 failures with IOException on ps-panda-4 within the last hour or so
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll add __
<mzanetti> Cimi: but rather use findChild() on the timer
<Cimi> mzanetti, doesn't work
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not a child
<mzanetti> interesting... does that only work for visible childs?
<mzanetti> no... cant belive that...
<Cimi> maybe, didn't try
<Cimi> I tried with findChild and wasn't working
<mzanetti> Saviq: I disabled panda-4
<dednick> tsdgeos: fixed the regression and added a test
<tsdgeos> good stuff :-)
 * tsdgeos checks
<Saviq> I love it when a plan comes together (and the general flurry of activity)
<tsdgeos> dednick: that works, but i wonder why are we needing that extra code?
<dednick> tsdgeos: if we go from hint -> locked without hitting reveal the menu's dont show.
<dednick> it's unlikely, but it happened when manually setting progress values in tests.
<tsdgeos> dednick: i see, so you found a bug while testing that introduced the other bug, yes?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<tsdgeos> all clear now
<dednick> :)
<tsdgeos> arg, replacing unity with kwin and then with unity again makes Alt+f4 not work
 * tsdgeos logs out and in
<Cimi> mzanetti, dunno how to test it
<Cimi> mzanetti, when the time updates, date changes
<Cimi> but not necessarely the labels, because the labels are each minute
<Cimi> I can check if the date changes
<mzanetti> Cimi: let me try
<mzanetti> Cimi: can I push to your branch?
<Cimi> mzanetti, obviously
<Cimi> mzanetti, I put unity-team for collaboration in all my branches
<mzanetti> Cimi: I found another issue: Qt.formatDate() creates a different string here because I use german date format in my system
<mzanetti> Cimi: I've added one test function that takes care of that too.
<mzanetti> Cimi: you just need to update the first test function to do the same
<mzanetti> Cimi: pushed
<mzanetti> Cimi: also feel free to rename my test function
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't understand your wait(0)
<Cimi> especially the first one
<Cimi> you test the time is not running?
<Cimi> *timer
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... need to change the timer interval... one sec
<mzanetti> Cimi: you're right... Timers cannot be findChild()ed
<mzanetti> sucks
<mzanetti> Cimi: in that case we probably want to add a property alias interval: timer.interval
<Cimi> mzanetti, it exist
<Cimi> mzanetti, __timerInterval
<Cimi> mzanetti, I added it
<smspillaz> hmm, thats nice
<Cimi> ciao sam :)
<smspillaz> the arm builders seem to be running out of memory
<smspillaz> Cimi: howdy
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... just set the interval to 1 and change the first wait to wait(5) or so
<nic-doffay> the transform origins for a QML item are by default the centre, correct?
<mzanetti> Cimi: leave the second wait to 0 though
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not exaclty sure why you mean, but I would assume 0, 0
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but it should be easy to find out, no?
<nic-doffay> It's not mentioned in the documentation.
<nic-doffay> I'll do some experimentation.
<nic-doffay> The answer is yes.
<Cimi> mzanetti, we could add if current time is 11:13 then don't test the last
<Cimi> no?
<Cimi> looks ugly both ways :D
 * Cimi let's not add code
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe just a small (if time == "11:13") wait(60000)
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, pushed
<mzanetti> Cimi: looks good
<mzanetti> Cimi: I would have kept the test_customDate() though
<Cimi> mzanetti, I will add it
<mzanetti> because that one passing a prerequisite of the new one to be useful
<mzanetti> Cimi: if the test_customDate() would fail, the test_dateUpdate() is useless
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll merge the two
<Cimi> mzanetti, put the customdate compare after the first three lines of dateUpdate()
<mzanetti> I'd make it different cases. in case something fails its easier to debug
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> ues
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, remember, debugging sucks, testing rocks
<mzanetti> anyways... just add it back somehow and I'll approve
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> The guy setting up jenkins at Nokia had that written in huge letters on his office door :D
<Cimi> pushed btw
<mzanetti> Cimi: the curstomDate() fails here. you need to use the dateString/timeString vars like in the other tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: rest looks good
<Cimi> why would fail?
<Cimi> mzanetti, dateLabel has Qt.formatDate(__date, Qt.DefaultLocaleLongDate)
<mzanetti> Cimi:
<mzanetti> Actual   (): Monday, October 13, 1975
<mzanetti>    Expected (): Monday, 13 October 1975
<Cimi> mzanetti, tell me now
<mzanetti> ?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> commas everywhere!
<cyphermox_> Mirv: hey
<cyphermox_> can you tell me more about why qtdeclarative isn't being built for powerpc?
<cyphermox_> just checking if that's something I can help with, I didn't expect it, so I may need to update libhud-qt accordingly to avoid building on powerpc, or to fix qtdeclarative on powerpc
<seb128> cyphermox_, I think kenvandine said v8 is not supported on powerpc
<cyphermox_> seb128: ah, thanks
<seb128> that's an issue we should discuss on #ubuntu-devel if that hasn't been yet
<seb128> it doesn't make sense to go and modify the arch list for every single qt5 user
<didrocks> kill powerpc ;)
 * didrocks goes back to take a shower
<didrocks> mhr3: pstolowski: you should welcome finally the first round of the 100scopes features in the certified ppa :)
<pstolowski> yay! :)
<mhr3> wohooo!
<mhr3> pstolowski, i see you took control of your hands this time ;)
<pstolowski> :D
<didrocks> ok, indicators tests finally passed as well
<didrocks> cyphermox_: ^
<cyphermox_> yay
<Mirv> cyphermox: yes, the qtjsbackend dependency
<cyphermox> didrocks: did you mean indicators-raring? everything went through fine it seems
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, I had to relaunch is, there was some UTAH/installation issue this night
<cyphermox> yeah, figures
<cyphermox> just sayin' though
<didrocks> so yeah "everything went through fine" after didrocks looked at it :p
<cyphermox> let me handle "some of it" every once in a while :P
<didrocks> cyphermox: I wonder seriously if we shouldn't move the schedule for dailies
<didrocks> like later, closer to your time of day
<cyphermox> nah, keep it as is
<cyphermox> or pull it *back*
<cyphermox> that way I can easily check on it at EOD
<didrocks> back?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I already can, sometimes, if I'm up late
<didrocks> we need to find a schedule matching everyone as we have dependencies between stacks
<cyphermox> but like I said before, assuming we follow a UTC schedule, when it's your night, I can still make things work, and past my EOD you're not far from getting back online
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> we should confirm with mterry but I think he's in the same timezone as I am
<cyphermox> depends how he wants to manage his time :)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<cyphermox> if it's better, making the stuff run later is fine too
<cyphermox> but I'm convinced we should be able to stagger the builds enough that in US timezones we can handle one run, and in EU timezones you can possibly handle another, so that it's easier for the tasks to be divided between us, and you don't just end up fixing everything before we get up :)
<cyphermox> note, I love it, but it's not fair ;)
 * cyphermox starts creating the hud stack
<didrocks> cyphermox: I agree ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/
<didrocks> cyphermox: keep me posted!
<didrocks> sil2100: can you look at what cyphermox is doing for creating a stack? I think this will interest you as well ^
<cyphermox> hmm
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> cyphermox: any way I can help? I'm doing the indicator-messages stuff as well, but I you can out-source some work related to HUD to me as well
<cyphermox> indicator-messages?
<cyphermox> I think I got the config right, now, I'll need to have didrocks and fginther double-check though, it's pretty complicated :)
<didrocks> ;)
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/hud-stack/+merge/158098
<cyphermox> looks simple when you think just about adding the two packages to a new stack
<cyphermox> but then you also need to keep the old behavior where it makes sense
<cyphermox> so I pulled in the integration tests from indicators that made sense for hud
<cyphermox> hopefully that will remain not broken, though it will need to be checked
<cyphermox> fginther: pinging you again, because I can ;)  ^^
 * cyphermox needs to do a quick modemmanager bugfix upload
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, I'll review this
<didrocks> cyphermox: you should remove unity.tests.test_hud from the indicator stack
<cyphermox> yeah?
<cyphermox> I thought it didn't hurt to test that again in case it got broken by the indicators changes somehow
<fginther> cyphermox, morning!
<didrocks> cyphermox: does the test exercise anything indicatorish?
<didrocks> cyphermox: if so, yeah, better to keep it :)
<cyphermox> fginther: don't ping me! you're hiding the top part of my terminal ! :D
<cyphermox> good morning
<sil2100> cyphermox: maybe we should also add some tests from test_search that are related to HUD?
<cyphermox> didrocks: I don't know why / how the indicatos would break it though
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, as you feel it ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: libhud-qt-qml needs to be added IMHO
<cyphermox> sil2100: good catch, I think I saw one of those, didn't had it because it didn't include "hud"
<fginther> cyphermox, I had a question yesterday about the qa stack when you get a chance, most of the projects have a raring branch now
<didrocks> to the list of installed binary package
<cyphermox> fginther: yeah, I think it belongs being updated now that the branches have been branched
<didrocks> cyphermox: last thing, you need to add the dependencies between stacks (at least qa for autopilot), I think there is maybe on the indicators one for bamf?
<cyphermox> didrocks: sil2100: I think I'd keep the tests as-is for indicators, but add the necessary bits to hud
<didrocks> cyphermox: and adjust the schedule to start just after those dependencies stack
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: apart from those small sniggets, excellent work! :)
<didrocks> (for the daily release part)
<cyphermox> updated.
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_greeter-clock/+merge/157859
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh, why bamfdeamon in packages?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's not part of the stack and should already be on the default iso
<didrocks> cyphermox: so not needed to list it
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> (the packages are the binaries we are installing from this stack)
<cyphermox> seems to me like it goes along with libbamf ;)
<cyphermox> oh
<didrocks> yeah, same reason for libbamf3-1
<didrocks> remove it :)
<cyphermox> then neithr are useful yeah
<cyphermox> sorry, I understood you meant I should list them
<didrocks> no worry, I was talking about the dependencies on indicators because of it :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I misunderstood
<didrocks> cyphermox: unity.tests.test_search is for the hud or libcolumbus or both?
<cyphermox> it's updated nao
<cyphermox> AFAIK it does both
<cyphermox> exercise libcolumbus via hud.
<didrocks> cyphermox: you should keep it as well in the indicators stack then
<cyphermox> indeed, I should
<mzanetti> Cimi: why does jenkins fail on your MP?
<cyphermox> didrocks: actually
<cyphermox> shouldn't we rather move libcolumbus to the hud stack?
<cyphermox> being the principal user and all
<didrocks> hum, good question
<didrocks> unity dash as well will use it
<didrocks> but it's depending on the HUD
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> so yeah, you may be right
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think let's go with your proposal
<cyphermox> perhaps I'll do that, and we'll get libcolumbus already building
<cyphermox> I'll just make sure it's properly transitioned first
<didrocks> cyphermox: so unity should deps on the hud stack as well, mind doing that change?
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> apart from that, everything looks gorgious for daily-build
<cyphermox> fginther: btw, if you want to make a qa-magic-branching doo-da on libcolumbus ;)
<didrocks> not sure for CI, I don't have this knowledge ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, dunno, I don't have the vpn set up anymore
<mzanetti> Cimi: you don't need that to see the failures
<mzanetti> Cimi: and second, you still should :D
<seb128> sil2100, hey, small comment, when you edit workitems, please refresh the page before
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah upgraded to raring
<seb128> sil2100, you reverted changes made 4 hours before your edit on client-1303-delivering-touch-apps-to-raring yesterday
<seb128> sil2100, I restored them so no worry
<seb128> (yeah, launchpad sucks for that, it should warn about edit conflicts)
<sil2100> Ohshit
<sil2100> seb128: sorry about that! I could have refreshed
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<sil2100> But I actually thought that there is a 'conflicts' message indicator when that happens
<didrocks> nothing on that, you are not the first ;)
<dednick> omg my calendar sucks so badly. no matter what i do it wont give me alerts!
<Saviq> dednick, it's google, actually
<Saviq> dednick, the invite doesn't have alerts attached by default
<fginther> cyphermox, sorry, I don't have permissions for libcolumbs
<cyphermox> fginther: sorry, I figure I didn't need to ask you
<cyphermox> I'm dealing with Jussi directly for that
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i'm put it in manually. But the thunderbird ones wont work
<fginther> cyphermox, no worries.
<fginther> cyphermox, do you have anything prepared for the qa stack split? If not I'll prepare an MP.
<cyphermox> so I'm going to file a separate merge to fix up libcolumbus in the indicators stack independently from the current changes
<cyphermox> nothing prepared for that yet, no
<cyphermox> fginther: well, it depends
<cyphermox> I think it's just a matter of editing stacks/raring/qa.cfg slightly
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/libcolumbus-branch/+merge/158108
<didrocks> cyphermox: you want to make the change in head separated?
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah, head will get changed with the other branch
<cyphermox> I'll move libcolumbus in hud
<cyphermox> but this one belongs being separate, so the change isn't delayed by the hud stack
<didrocks> cyphermox: perfect for me, approved :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: are the tests we want indeed the two you listed in your comment?
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes, since there are 4 suites in the test_search package - two for application lens and two for HUD, so I guess those two are what we want
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> ok, that's done now
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^ I also moved libcolumbus
<sil2100> \o/
<cyphermox> coffee isn't agreeing with me this morning
<cyphermox> I feel sick :/
<fginther> cyphermox, FYI, I'm reviewing the hud stack MP, it's a little tricky ;-(
<didrocks> cyphermox: urgh :/
<cyphermox> fginther: yeah, I know :/
<cyphermox> I tried to keep the logic that was already there in phablet/qt.cfg
<didrocks> cyphermox: +1 from my side
<cyphermox> but I also had to bring in some stuff from indicators
<cyphermox> fginther: don't hesitate to tell me it's all wrong, I just don't know enough about the CI jobs to be able to tell
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh, just one thing, think about adding a dep in the unity stack on the hud stack
<cyphermox> didrocks: yes!
<didrocks> cyphermox: otherwise, everything's perfect for me :)
<fginther> cyphermox, yeah, we didn't really anticipate moving projects around much, makes for a bit of pain when the default sections are different
<fginther> cyphermox, but as we get better at this, I'm hoping the projects will begin to converge and there will be fewer special cases
<cyphermox> fginther: didrocks: I wonder if it actually makes so much sense to have the ci jobs separated by stacks, rather than all flat
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, normally, I think most of factorized CI jobs parameters are in a default file
<cyphermox> since it's pretty unrelated to the actual release process, and really just needs to get built, and merged, in a pretty isolated and per-branch fashion
<didrocks> then, it's overriden by stack/components
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> not sure in practice if they have enough factorized stuff
<cyphermox> fginther: didrocks: is there a document that outlines all of the config options currently used, their expected syntax, etc.?
<cyphermox> that would be useful
<cyphermox> since right now the ci changes that need to follow components I'm doing blindly, without having any idea of the net effect
<didrocks> cyphermox: for DailyRelease, it's in the wiki, latest ones are not listed though (like the dependencies and so on), I need to do that
<didrocks> cyphermox: for CI, I don't know
<cyphermox> didrocks: thanks
<cyphermox> sergiusens: hey
<sergiusens> cyphermox: here I am
<cyphermox> what do you mean by hud diverged?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: let me save this channel :-)
<cyphermox> this is explicitly to make the builds for phablet :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: for hud in raring, the one we have in our PPA at least (ppa:phablet-team), it's a version rolled back about 50 revisions
<cyphermox> sergiusens: so not equivalent to lp:hud/phablet?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: the one in lp:hud/phablet at least, which if I recall, didrocks was going to make that the new trunk
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> it's a good catch, we need to merge lp:hud/phablet into lp:hud like, post-haste
<cyphermox> so where is the code for the hud you use?
<tsdgeos> Qt 5.0.2 http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/04/10/qt-5-0-2-released/ :-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: this is the reason: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+build/4463830
<sergiusens> cyphermox: after the demo, it was stuck on a revision, there is no more work going into it
<cyphermox> sergiusens: so where should I get hud?
<cyphermox> I'm sorry, I just need to be extremely clear with everything so that there are no mistakes
<cyphermox> is lp:hud/phablet not the right branch for the hud code that we are landing in raring for phablet?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: that's more of a ted question, there was a divergence I wasn't aware of and noticed last week
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, if the issue is indicator-appmenu, let me jsut quickly make sure that's already fixed
<sergiusens> cyphermox: they aren't using the phablet-team ppa for a while either (change I wasn't told about either) for lp:hud/phablet
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so right now you're just shipping an old hud
<cyphermox> yuck yuck yuck
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yes...
<cyphermox> ok... so I'm going to pull out my nexus 4 now, and try to build this hud on the current faily image
<cyphermox> see how far it goes and what needs fixin'
<sergiusens> cyphermox: well there is a bamf thing you might want to check with Saviq
<cyphermox> sergiusens: so, why does it matter with the landing job though?
<Saviq> me?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: because phablet-land pushes to ppa:phablet-team
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> fair enough :)
<sergiusens> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=bamf&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<cyphermox> so assuming hud/phablet magically builds fine, I'll leave the config as it is, since it would pretty much do what we want anyway
<Saviq> sergiusens, actually... I think we can get rid of it from ppa:phablet-team
<sergiusens> Saviq: if that's the case, then there is nothing to worry about
<Saviq> sergiusens, with some tweaks in lp:unity/phablet-mods
<cyphermox> nexus 4 battery, you make me sad.
<sergiusens> Saviq: just for raring or quantal too?
<Saviq> sergiusens, both
<sergiusens> Saviq: ok, cyphermox we'll need to wait for those fixes
<cyphermox> the what?
<didrocks> sergiusens: which fixes?
<sergiusens> lp:unity/phablet mods to get rid of the bamf in pp:phablet-team so hud can build
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> sergiusens: how is this ppa impacting daily release which is targetting lp:hud?
<didrocks> with lp:hud/phablet merged into lp:hud
<sergiusens> didrocks: nothing really
<sergiusens> didrocks: I was just saying: don't use phablet-land as the autolanding job
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you remove this autolanding job parameter then? ^
<didrocks> sergiusens: then, I think you will go with manual merging until you can use lp:hud
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> updated
<Saviq> sergiusens, can I get a quick update on what's going on?
<Saviq> and what do we need to do?
<sergiusens> Saviq: well if we can get rid of bamf, that would be good... but let me come back to that
<sergiusens> Saviq: daily releases are being setup, that's what's going on
<sergiusens> Saviq: but I'm only half aware of the whole thing as I was kept out of the loop for the first half of this
<Saviq> sergiusens, and why do we need to get rid of bamf?
<sergiusens> Saviq: latest hud needs a newer bamf to build
<Saviq> sergiusens, so we don't need to get rid of it, but we need to upgrade it ;)
<Saviq> sergiusens, I assume it's not there for quantal
<Saviq> there as in in distro
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, we need to get rid of the version bump for raring
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, just for raring and beyond
<fginther> cyphermox, hud stack mp reviewed
<Saviq> sergiusens, now that you said it I don't know why I bumped the version there...
<cyphermox> fginther: I'd kiss you if I wasn't so busy ;)
<sergiusens> Saviq: ah, it gets complicated :-)
<fginther> cyphermox, :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, I'm dropping the package from raring
<Saviq> sergiusens, I don't _think_ it will break anything ;)
<sergiusens> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> sergiusens, and will update it for quantal
<Saviq> sergiusens, do we need to remove it from some cache for the images?
<sergiusens> Saviq: no, but I can get webops to do a delete
<Saviq> sergiusens, and could we simply have daily builds of bamf in phablet-team PPA for quantal?
<sergiusens> Saviq: of latest and greatest bamf?
<Saviq> sergiusens, yea
<Saviq> sergiusens, bamf 0.4.0daily13.04.03-0ubuntu1 is enough for the new hud?
<Saviq> sergiusens, same for hud, really, we want it for quantal, too, right?
<sergiusens> Saviq: rsalveti wanted us to target a cutover to raring this week, not sure quantal is worth it
<Saviq> sergiusens, fine by me
<sergiusens> cyphermox: read above ^^
 * rsalveti reading
<cyphermox> I don't know; does it actually need bamf at all?
<rsalveti> yeah, hopefully raring will be good enough for the switch later this week
<cyphermox> tedg was mentioning platform-api more
<Saviq> cyphermox, yes it does
<cyphermox> ok
<Saviq> cyphermox, it finds out about apps from it for now
<Saviq> +running
<cyphermox> because you see, I'm about to try to build with a --disable-bamf switch ;)
<cyphermox> ok, no such switch, but if there is no such package, it looks (quickly) like things should build
<Saviq> cyphermox, it won't work on the desktop, is all
<Saviq> cyphermox, the phone does not have bamf indeed
<cyphermox> Saviq: that's fine
<cyphermox> on the phone, we won't have bamf, so we will build without bamf for arm
<Saviq> cyphermox, we only had it for legacy unity (that we still build libunity-core-6.0 out of)
<cyphermox> on the desktop, we do have it so we can build with it
<Saviq> cyphermox, yup
<cyphermox> Saviq: so do you think we're good?
<Saviq> cyphermox, yeah, I'd say so
<Saviq> cyphermox, if we don't care about quantal, we can drop bamf from the PPA altogether
<cyphermox> Saviq: don't need to just now, I'd say
<Saviq> yup
<cyphermox> I'm mostly thinking about ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next PPA
<cyphermox> then we can fix stuff later if it just means deleting packaged
<cyphermox> ok, can't really "disable" bamf per-se, I'll file a merge request after to make that possible
<cyphermox> but I can hack the build-depends now to ensure libbamf is only required on !armhf
<didrocks> hey mterry! did you look at unity? I tried to relaunch the tests, but I guess ati is dead…
<didrocks> mterry: the results seems good on the other config, forcing publication? I know that slangasek would really like having his patch in ubuntu :p
<mterry> didrocks, last I checked, it was still running
 * mterry looks
<mterry> didrocks, ah yes, the ati is dead thing  :)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, seeing it's running for more than the regular time, I think that the hud service crashes or something like that
<didrocks> at some point, we'll need to check with thomi on how to detect that and relaunch the session
<didrocks> and fix the crash as well :p
<Cimi> mzanetti, mouseFlick has a speed parameter in UnityTestCase
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I'm fine with a manual push
<Cimi> mzanetti, who uses speed?
<didrocks> mterry: \o/ please do, I'm sure you can easily poke slangasek once in unapproved to get it reviewed
<mzanetti> Cimi: wasn't it you who added that?
<Cimi> I am wondering if my implementation with duration was better
<didrocks> mterry: just a feeling ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: for the BottomBar tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, I added duration
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok... then it might have been greyback
<Cimi> mzanetti, mines wait
<Cimi> mzanetti, this one relies on faketime
<Cimi> I don't think this works for me
<greyback> mzanetti: Cimi: frankly I don't notice a difference with changing the speed really.
<Cimi> greyback, because this doesn't change the speed
<Cimi> greyback, you need to add wait to change the speed
<Cimi> with this fake time
<Cimi> the action is instant
<Cimi> (you can move 1000 pixels in 1ms)
<Cimi> then you obtain a fake time "yay, it took you 10s!"
<Cimi> in reality the mouse movement passed to QML should be 1000px per ms
<greyback> Cimi: I expect you're right
<Cimi> what I did was adding a wait in the for
<Cimi> move 100px, wait 10ms, another 100px, 10ms etc
<greyback> Cimi: you can add the 4th parameter to mouseMove which adds a delay
<Cimi> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/+merge/150847
<Cimi> this requires fixes (conflicts now with speed parameter)
<Cimi> greyback, you can see the duration parameter
<Cimi> now we have speed as 8th parameter
<Cimi> shall we keep speed? (who uses it?)
<Cimi> and add duration?
<Cimi> or I can add a boolean as 9th parameter which adds a wait proportional to the speed set
<Cimi> so for each cycle, not only update fakeTime but also wait the proportional ms
<greyback> Cimi: just need 2 params, distance and speed should be enough
<Cimi> greyback, I'll add 9th as boolean?
<nic-doffay> Guys, I have some spare time for the rest of the day. Can I help anyone with anything?
<greyback> Cimi: dude, 9 params? No come on, it needs to be simpler
<Cimi> greyback, I don't want to break who added 'speed'
<greyback> Cimi: fix the other tests, as opposed to adding cruft
<greyback> Cimi: and if need be, a separate MR
<Cimi> greyback, if somebody explains me why they added speed maybe I could do
<Cimi> and why they didn't use wait but this fake time
<Saviq> nic-doffay, read through https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.notification-interface-tests/+merge/155914 then
<greyback> Cimi: find who did it. "bzr blame" will show you who
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and have a stab at doing the same for infographics
<nic-doffay> Will do Saviq
<mzanetti> anyone here up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-people-preview/+merge/158129
 * mzanetti needs to go buy food. bbiab
<Cimi> dandrader, where are you using speed in mouseFLick?
<Cimi> dandrader, is it working for you?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sure. I'll review now, also need to go to the shops quick!
<Saviq> mzanetti, half of the result of that test are warnings ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like we should look at getting rid of them?
<dandrader> Cimi, let me check.
<andyrock> mterry, ping
<mzanetti> my gf cancelled the shopping tour
<mterry> andyrock, hello
<andyrock> mterry, hey, can we merge this branch now? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/lens-friends/+merge/156584
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. probably. should I fix them with this MP?
<mterry> andyrock, oh...  that shouldn't be necessary anymore
<mterry> andyrock, unity must have been rebuilt with the latest libunity by now
<andyrock> mterry, sweet... so can you delete this MP? :)
<mterry> andyrock, just marked it rejected
<dandrader> Cimi, check test_maxFlickSpeedToLaunchApp in tst_Launcher.qml. It's just to fool DragginArea's speed calculation
<andyrock> mterry, thanks
<greyback> Cimi: https://pastebin.canonical.com/88855/ works nicely for me. Speeds < 1 are nice and slow
<Cimi> dandrader, does work for you if you change speed?
<dandrader> Cimi, of course
<Cimi> dandrader, mmm
<dandrader> Cimi, but, again, only for DraggingArea. not for qml in general
<Cimi> dandrader, I don't like this fakedatetime
<Cimi> dandrader, I think a wait is enough
<dandrader> Cimi, how reliable will that be?
<Cimi> dandrader, instead of passing fake date times
<Cimi> dandrader, you add a wait to the mouseflick
<Cimi> dandrader, it works, without having to add code all around unity to fake slow events
<dandrader> Cimi, and then you get varied results depending on how fast is the machine where the test is run
<Cimi> dandrader, tests take some extra ms
<Cimi> dandrader, no
<Cimi> dandrader, because wait is a wait
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'd say so
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. already fixed most. Half of them are because of the shell.activateApplication() though
<mzanetti> Saviq: which has a todo on it: // FIXME these should trigger actions on the lens/scope, when there's support
<Cimi> dandrader, if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/+merge/150847
<Cimi> dandrader, I had the same problem for my dashbar using dragging area
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, let's not fix those, then
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll fix the others tho
<Cimi> dandrader, the simple call to wait inside mouseFlick works
<Cimi> without any special code to launcher or dragginarea
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<cyphermox> sergiusens: didrocks: building hud right now, got some changes to apply to the CMakelists.txt, but it looks promising.
<cyphermox> back later, going to grab lunch and run some errands now
<didrocks> cyphermox: \o/ enjoy your lunch :)
<dandrader> Cimi, that won't be reliable. with those waits it will bet *at least* as slow as those waits. If the machine is slower to process the rendering etc it will be even slower and then the resulting speed will be slower than what you want
<dandrader> Cimi, and then to solve that you have to get the time elapsed since your previous mouseMove
<dandrader> Cimi, and do the next mouseMove considering the time elapsed since the last move and your desired speed
<Cimi> dandrader, which works for us because we test slow speeds
<Cimi> dandrader, so if it's slower, even better
<Cimi> the speed is a minimum speed
<Cimi> and I don't think we have machines so slow that lose seconds of overhead
<dandrader> for this specific case
<Cimi> jenkins is not a 386 :)
<dandrader> it's worse, it's in a VM
<sergiusens> Saviq: when you have a chance, people lens is broken in the raring build, do you think you can take a look at it?
<Cimi> instead the code with faketime makes the unity code itself less clear
<sergiusens> Saviq: clarification-> raring && phablet
<dandrader> Cimi, I would rather try to get hold of the time and QAnimationDriver to ensure things happen exactly as we want in the tests
<dandrader> Cimi, to make then really reliable
<dandrader> instead of adding waits and hopping for the best
<Saviq> sergiusens, the images from cdimage are good to test?
<dandrader> otherwise we can get those familiar situations of "fails on jenkins but works on my machine"
<greyback> dandrader: Cimi: Daniel is correct on the reliability thing. Firing mouseMoves with puases between gives me varying results. However some rough form of speed control would be useful, as right now all flicks are inhumanly fast
<Saviq> sergiusens, hum
<Cimi> greyback, if we add the wait as I did the mouseflick will work as we want, with faketime we have to patch each file that is testing a flick to calculate actions depending on a fake time
<Cimi> greyback, just like launcher and dragging area and dashbar and future files will need
<sergiusens> Saviq: mostly functional, yes http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/using-phablet-tools-to-install-raring-image.html
<Saviq> sergiusens, looks bad, will have a look (or rather try and find someone with more knowledge) tomorrow
<greyback> Cimi: I'm not saying your approach is totally wrong, I'm just pointing out it isn't 100% safe either.
<Cimi> we're making the code way less simple just to avoid one line of code? (wait)
<Cimi> greyback, and I understand
<sergiusens> Saviq: well I bet it's the scope or something as the home lens is also empty
<Cimi> greyback, I prefer better and simpler code in unity
<dandrader> Cimi, who doesn't?
<greyback> Cimi: well nobody is going to disagree with that statement
<Cimi> good
<dandrader> Cimi, but I also like reliable tests
<Cimi> so why can't we add the wait and remove all those lines of code with fake timers?
<dandrader> and there are cases where you can't achieve everything and have to make some compromises
<Cimi> dandrader, I don't think there's any chance that tests will start to fail because of a wait
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski anything springs to mind ./glib/gvariant-serialiser.c:1324:g_variant_serialised_n_children: code should not be reached ?
<greyback> Cimi: but I don't want lots of fails due to mis-timings. I've experienced many times that things like this will fail arbitrarily, as another process steals the CPU just long enough to make those wait() calls too long and gestures are then broken
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, you're seriously screwed :)
<pstolowski> Saviq: nope..
<Saviq> :/
<Cimi> greyback, dandrader I see that. But as we have things in dragging area, launcher etc etc, they work if the mouse movement is very slow. *nothing* can bpossibly break for a long wait
<mhr3> Saviq, unreffed variant, invalid memory... not something that will be fun
<Cimi> at the current state there's no test that benefits of this added code
<Cimi> and I can't see this changing in the future
<Cimi> but we'll still have this cruft added
<Cimi> I'm happy to use fake timers the day we will need them, at the moment it's just more code for no gain whatsoever
<greyback> dandrader: Cimi: frankly I like the wait() thing too, but we'd have to police it so it is used with extreme care. I don't see any other good way of doing swipe gestures with qml tests.
<greyback> dandrader: Cimi: right now I'm trying to use mouseFlick to flick a Flickable in certain ways. Aside from firing the flick() method of the Flickable itself, there's nothing else I can do
<Cimi> greyback, exactly
<dandrader> Cimi, greyback: I think it might be worth to study how can we get complete control over timing. so that things like gesture and animation speed happens exactly how we expect in the tests regardless of the actual rendering speed of the machine running the tests
<Cimi> greyback, fake timers will only work in custom components, where we can decide what a mouse event is doing
<dandrader> Cimi, greyback like checking this QAnimationDriver API
<Cimi> greyback, it won't work on listview where we can't add a custom timer
<greyback> dandrader: Agreed. But we need something now that's hopefully good enough when used carefully.
<Cimi> the duration worked for me with waits
<Cimi> what we could do to make it more robust
<Cimi> is getting the initial time when the flick starts
<greyback> dandrader: I'd also suspect that QAnimationDriver is only related to Animation{} component and their subclasses. I worry they're not used in things like Flickables
<Cimi> and instead always waiting maxDurationOfFlick / flickSteps
<dandrader> greyback, I don't know. that's why said "study" :)
<greyback> dandrader: yep :)
<Cimi> each time we check where we are in the steps and use an adaptive wait
<greyback> Cimi: that could help, yes
<Cimi> to guerantee that the flick will last exactly the duration we wanted (or in good approximation), being less precises in the middle
<greyback> dandrader: what do you think of Cimi's suggestion. Use wait(), but instead of a fixed waiting period we monitor the time and try to calculate the waiting time to compensate for CPU differences/consumption
<greyback> not perfection, but it could be safe enough?
<cyphermox> no lunch for me yet it seems
<cyphermox> didrocks: it's not quite building yet, but soon :)
<cyphermox> slowly fixing the issues
<dandrader> greyback, yeah, could be
<greyback> Cimi: want to give it a go?
<Cimi> greyback, I can give it a go, but I think dandrader would be better candidate
<Cimi> greyback, because we have to remove the fakeTimers he added
<Cimi> and I don't know how was before!
<Cimi> I can write the adaptive waiting code and put on pastebin
<Cimi> if that helps
<greyback> Cimi: please write it up, and I'll see if it suits my work
<Cimi> ok
<greyback> Cimi: and if it works for me, I'll throw together a branch removing the fake timers and see what dandrader thinks
<Cimi> ok good!
<Cimi> greyback, deal :)
<greyback> Cimi: cool, thanks
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'm going to have to hold off that review, found a bug I need to sort out :/
<Cimi> mzanetti, how do I see what's wrong here? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_IndicatorItem/+merge/157919
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think it was a temporary failure. Just reapproved. lets see if it merges
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<Cimi> thx
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you review my tests. Nic doesn't have time any more
<mzanetti> Cimi: that would be the link https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-people-preview/+merge/158129
<Cimi> mzanetti, tomo morning
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok, cool
<mzanetti> Cimi: hey, what about this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/+merge/150847
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's outdated
<Cimi> mzanetti, doesn't work
<Cimi> mzanetti, that's why I was chatting before
<mzanetti> too bad
<Cimi> greyback, dandrader|lunch  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695881/
<Cimi> greyback, only thing I didn't cover is if finalTime is less than getCurrentTimeMs()
<Cimi> can be done with a Math.max or a clamp
<Cimi> dunno what js does for negative wait
<Cimi> greyback, you read/there? (me was planning to go to the gym now and work another half an hour later, to avoid peak hour)
<greyback> Cimi: yes message received
<Cimi> great!
<Cimi> greyback, I didn't test it, cause my branch is broken, but should work
<greyback> Cimi: okay
<Cimi> greyback, because the last wait is guaranteed to be exactly the remaining time
<Cimi> greyback, we could move the wait at the end of the for, not sure how will change
<Cimi> it makes sense to me have it before
<Cimi> I usually click then move the mouse, instead click and move, wait, release
<Cimi> which works for iteration 0
<Cimi> at the price of possibly going after finalTime
<greyback> Cimi: this isn't really what I expected. You're averaging the remaining waits after each iteration. So it's there's one delay, all remaining times are changed, not just the next one
<greyback> s/it's/if/
<greyback> Cimi: but go to the gym, we can chat later/tomorrow
<Cimi> greyback, yeah
<Cimi> greyback, you prefer to just changing one?
<Cimi> why?
<Cimi> imagine the average wait is 200ms
<greyback> Cimi: well say there should be a 100 ms delay between each mouseMove. Say one mouseMove delayed actually by 120ms. Then I think the next one should be at 80ms, so all others can be at 100ms again
<Cimi> and the CPU misses 400ms
<Cimi> what will happen to future steps?
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> greyback, and if the delay was 400?
<greyback> then we add additional logic for that case
<Cimi> ok
<greyback> probably just extending the duration to compensate
<Cimi> your does 100, 120, 80, 100, 100
<greyback> because we want to maintain the speed
<greyback> as much as possible
<greyback> yep
<Cimi> mine 100, 120, 93, 93, 93
<greyback> that was my thinking. As it maintains an average speed
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> makes sense
<Saviq> mzanetti, someone stole our coverage graphs!
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, I did
<mzanetti> mistake in the automatik jenkins coverage
<mzanetti> they'll come back soon
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<Cimi> greyback, btw exdenting suration doesn't work, because we would like to preserve finalTime
<greyback> Cimi: the API defines the distance and the speed. From that the finalTime is decided internally. Why can't that be changed to suit timing problems?
<greyback> Cimi: when I say API, I mean you supply mouseFlick starting & end points and speed. That's it
<Cimi> greyback, I'm wondering whether extending will change average speed
<Cimi> average speed is distance / time
<greyback> Cimi: it will.
<Cimi> we set speed 100
<Cimi> if we decide to extend time speed will be reduced no?
<greyback> Cimi: but your case was pretty extreme, so I think something has to be sacrificed to maintain sane behaviour
<Cimi> gotcha
<greyback> Cimi: mind, dandrader|lunch 's __dateTime stuff is at least very reliable, so that's what we need to compete with.
<greyback> so I'm interested to see how this goes
<cyphermox> didrocks: it's alive!
<didrocks> \o/
<cyphermox> hud builds so far, running through tests
<didrocks> cyphermox: phablet or desktop?
<cyphermox> phablet
<didrocks> ok :-)
<cyphermox> I'll re-test desktop as soon as that's done
<cyphermox> had to apply a few changes
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> nice work cyphermox
<cyphermox> waiting : 11/20 Test #11: test-indicator-source ............   Passed    1.72 sec
<cyphermox>       Start 12: test-application-list
<cyphermox> the changes I did are specifically to make phablet a build-time switch
<mzanetti> Saviq: they're back. and better than ever :D
<didrocks> fginther: hey, if you have a sec, do you mind deploying that: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/167
<fginther> didrocks, done (not that you are here to notice :-) )
<Saviq> mzanetti, \o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, is something still in flux with the coverage jobs?
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-autolanding/173/console
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: fix is on the way
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: its the first time I use the new jenkins config so I messed up in 2 places
<Saviq> bad mzanetti
<mzanetti> dandrader: heh... just read your mail. tapped into the same mistake myself earlier this week
<dandrader> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: jenkins is fixed.
 * mzanetti is off
<Saviq> mzanetti, \o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, take care
<mzanetti> Saviq: do'h!
<mzanetti> its not *grrrr*
<Saviq> mzanetti, you really shouldn't do that close to EOD ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so true...
<fginther> cyphermox, not sure if daily-release is ready for this, but: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/qa-stack-update/+merge/158197
<jussi> I wonder if this "Jussi" guy has an irc nick... perhaps we can educate people to use it :) (loving all the pings...)
<cyphermox> Hahaha :-)
<cyphermox> fginther looks fine except the unstable branches which should not be necessary. Trunk is for that
<fginther> cyphermox, do you mean the use of ppa:autopilot/unstable?
<cyphermox> Ah that's a ppa yeah, never mind me then, I just don't understand that change
<mzanetti> Saviq: now its really fixed.
<Saviq> mzanetti, really? ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq: I hope so :D
<Saviq> the green dots at the top look promising indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is at least a green CI run now and clicking through the artifacts looks good
<Saviq> but somehow test count fell down?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. thats why I've started to click through the artifacts
<mzanetti> but can't find anything wrong so far
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... but the fact that coverage is still up indicates something indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-autolanding/176/testReport/
<Saviq> vs. http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-autolanding/166/testReport/
<Saviq> autopilot tests didn't get in?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<mzanetti> Saviq: the file is in the artifacts though
<cyphermox> sergiusens: fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/hud-stack/+merge/158098
<cyphermox> updated the merge for the reviews you contributed.
<fginther> cyphermox, thanks, approved
<cyphermox> yay!
<george_e> Quick question - I notice that when I begin dragging something within an application, the Unity launcher automatically reveals itself. Can someone please point me to the relevant section of code for this?
<george_e> I've looked through launcher.h/.cpp and wasn't able to find anything.
<bschaefer> george_e, hmm well theres a few things that happens for that ... there is an Xdndmanager which gets a signal from Nux saying something has started to drag
<bschaefer> and Xdndmanager calls Launcher::DndStart (i think)
<george_e> Ah, okay.
<bschaefer> george_e, soo I would look at: void Launcher::DndStarted(std::string const& data)
<bschaefer> as thats what Xdnd manager calls, which should move the launcher out of auto hide if its hidden
<george_e> Okay, I've got that up here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/launcher/Launcher.cpp#L2777
<george_e> So I should be looking through the source code for Nux then?
<bschaefer> george_e, well what are you looking for?
<bschaefer> george_e, or rather whats your end goal?
<george_e> I'd like to implement something similar in a Qt app.
<george_e> I'd like to be able to execute code when the user starts dragging something.
<bschaefer> george_e, ooo, hmm yeah you'll have to get it through the X event loop
<george_e> Oh, okay.
 * bschaefer thinks...
<george_e> Well, thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<bschaefer> its been a while...though you'll have to look at lp:nux
<bschaefer> under nux/NuxGraphics/GraphicsDisplayX11.cpp
<bschaefer> george_e, possibly under:   void GraphicsDisplay::HandleDndDragSourceEvent(XEvent xevent)
<george_e> Okay, I'll take a peek at that.
<bschaefer> george_e, but its been a while since i've dug through the DND event handling in nux..
<bschaefer> note that file is huge and a bit hard to read :(
 * george_e gasps at the size of the file :P
<bschaefer> haha...yeeah its never fun to dig through that one....
<bschaefer> george_e, err..umm you are trying to get stuff from your Qt app to be able to drag it onto the launcher?
<bschaefer> or are you trying to detect DND stuff for your Qt app?
<george_e> No, I want users to be able to start dragging a file, for example, and have my app immediately jump to the front to act as a drop target.
<bschaefer> err nm, as i re-read your comment above :)
<bschaefer> pretty much there are these things called mimes that apps have to set for files etc, and when a Dnd is detected you have to pull those mimes data out and that will tell you info about whats being dragged
<bschaefer>   std::list<char *> GraphicsDisplay::GetDndMimeTypes()
<bschaefer> george_e, some more info: http://www.newplanetsoftware.com/xdnd/
<bschaefer> hope that helps!
<george_e> Thanks!
<bschaefer> np!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-11
<george_e> I think I've figured out what's happening: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/launcher/XdndStartStopNotifierImp.cpp#L28
<george_e> Every time a window is mapped/unmapped, a timer is started that causes a signal to be emitted when the state of any of the mouse buttons changes.
<veebers> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey veebers
<veebers> Hi didrocks how's everything?
<veebers> didrocks: who can I annoy about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ust/+bug/1163358
<didrocks> veebers: I'm good, thanks! yourself?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1163358 in ust (Ubuntu) "Missing liblttng-ust-ctl.so.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<didrocks> veebers: it's fixed, isn't it?
 * didrocks looks
<veebers> didrocks: can't complain, days are getting colder and darker; but at least still some sun
<veebers> didrocks: I'm experiencing the same issue even with that version (have commented on that bug)
<didrocks> veebers: the new soname is liblttng-ust-ctl.so.1
<veebers> didrocks: hmm, but running the command lttng gives the error re: liblttng-ust-ctl.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<veebers> does that mean something is incorrect with lttng-tools?
<didrocks> veebers: right, I think lttng-tools wasn't rebuilt against latest liblttng-ust
<didrocks> veebers: I'm trying that, in a chroot
<veebers> didrocks: cool, thanks
<veebers> didrocks: Dinner is ready, I'll be back a little later on
<didrocks> veebers: enjoy!
<didrocks> veebers: hum, the -tools FTBFS
<didrocks> /usr/bin/ld: tp.o: undefined reference to symbol 'rcu_dereference_sym'
<didrocks> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'rcu_dereference_sym' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/liburcu-bp.so.1 so try adding it to the linker command line
<didrocks> /usr/lib/liburcu-bp.so.1: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<didrocks> so I guess we can't just rebuild the old version
<mzanetti> good morning
<tsdgeos> hiz
<veebers> didrocks: d'oh that sucks, how do we/I proceed from here?
<didrocks> veebers: we are going to merge with debian, suck to do that that late though :/
<didrocks> veebers: before PS is using any tool, it would be cool to ensure we can maintain it (or PS to maintain them themselves ;))
<veebers> didrocks: ah ok, thank you for taking care of that
<didrocks> no worry!
<veebers> didrocks: what's a good way to ensure that we can maintain something? (i.e. from my point of view)
<didrocks> veebers: ensure that we have a good "ack" from distro people, bringing that to ubuntu-devel ML
<didrocks> veebers: as all the tools you are using, they should be maintained, so in main
<veebers> didrocks: mostly I just check is there a ubuntu package? yes awesome I'll use it (for personal projects etc.)
<didrocks> and we need to figure out who will maintain them, and so on…
<didrocks> veebers: check the package is in main
<veebers> didrocks: ack, thanks for the info. I'll share this sentiment with those involved too
<didrocks> excellent, thanks veebers ;)
<didrocks> oh something else
<didrocks> do not relaunch the generic job alone
<didrocks> this won't fix the -check jobs that are monitoring it
<veebers> didrocks: ah ok
<didrocks> so, only do it if you want to check that a UTAH fix fixes something
<veebers> what's the prefered way of doing that (instead of just building and c&p-ing the parameters)
<didrocks> veebers: do you know a little bit of daily release?
<veebers> didrocks: a little bit, not a massive amount
<didrocks> veebers: maybe we should plan to have a hangout sometimes if you wish, I don't want to take too much of your time today :)
<veebers> didrocks: yeah sure sounds good, or failing that at the sprint
<didrocks> veebers: yep, good as well :)
<didrocks> veebers: just remind me about it please!
<veebers> didrocks: will do :-)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> hey
<seb128> what happened to the hud in the indicators raring tests?
<seb128> ups indicator->unity
<didrocks> seb128: what job are you talking about?
<seb128> didrocks, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/41/testReport/
<didrocks> this isn't the unity raring tests
<didrocks> this is the unity head tests
<seb128> didrocks, shrug, I came from http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Raring/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-raring-2.2check/
<didrocks> you don't see it complicated there
<didrocks> so you don't have the run number
<didrocks> it will be either 42 or 43 I guess
<seb128> clicked on the blinking "ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing" line
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I guess from the url I gave, I need to click on the #16
<seb128> the console output
<seb128> and use the links in there when they will be in it?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but this only appears once the job finishes
<seb128> one day I will manage browsing jenkins and find me way ;-)
<didrocks> not sure if jibel knows if there is a way to know about this before ^
<didrocks> seb128: heh :)
<didrocks> but I agree, it's a PITA
<didrocks> and we need a dashboard to agregate that
<didrocks> (but I don't know if we have enough "running now" infos)
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok, I guess unity is red because the previous run fail on a broken ati round?
<seb128> intel/nvidia numbers seem fine
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, yesterday's one
<didrocks> seb128: it was published
<didrocks> I asked mterry to do so
<seb128> cool
<didrocks> hey sil2100! how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Fine fine, fighting GIR a bit right now - what's up?
<seb128> didrocks, sorry for the questions btw, trying to keep an eye on things daily and to get an hang of the details ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<didrocks> seb128: no worry ;)
<sil2100> seb128: hello ;)
<didrocks> seb128: TBH, I had a look myself before ;)
<didrocks> hence the quick answer :p
<tsdgeos> sil2100: that bug about the qt popups, should it be fixed in raring already?
<didrocks> sil2100: just wanted to know where you are at with indicator-messages, do you think we can have parallely installable by today or it will be need later on?
<sil2100> didrocks: it should be ready today
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! btw, can you update the spreadsheet once it's done with the criterias we have?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's basically ready, just don't want to modify too much code to make GIR work parallely
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! :)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: let me see - I think it got merged into trunk right now, but need to check if the raring branch got in
<jibel> didrocks, you cannot because the build and the workspace are created when the job starts, and since there is a single AP job for everything you'll have to wait.
<didrocks> jibel: so, no way to know which run will have "this and this and this" parameters before it actually runs?
<didrocks> or that the -check job will trigger run #42 of this job?
<didrocks> (when it's waiting for job #41 to finish)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: shit, it didn't have a commit message, so it didn't get merged
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ouch
<sil2100> tsdgeos: re-approving
<jibel> didrocks, not before they start.
<didrocks> jibel: so, jenkins just track that into memory for the jobs to run and no xmlrpc mechanism to query that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, hyum, so the whitespace test already made that happen (the 100% coverage), right?
<seb128> didrocks, what's the vcs for unity-lens-video ?
<seb128> didrocks, control says lp:~unity-team/unity-lens-video/trunk but that doesn't exist
<didrocks> Vcs-Bzr should be set to the right one?
<didrocks> oh
 * didrocks tries with a s
<didrocks> interesting…
<seb128> didrocks, I can't find it on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team
<didrocks> unity-lens-video: from cupstream2distro-config
<didrocks> let's see the latest build
<seb128> didrocks, lp:unity-lens-video then?
<seb128> that works
<didrocks> ~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-video/trunk
<seb128> didrocks, if I MR against that, it will land in raring?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno which ones exactly
 * didrocks blames again ken to have done something totally different for his scopes :/
<didrocks> seb128: yep
<didrocks> seb128: do you mind changing Vcs-Bzr as well?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, should I update the control Vcs-Bzr
<seb128> lol
<seb128> will do ;-)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> seb128: I think something with bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity-lens-video/ should work
<didrocks> seb128: maybe trying with lp:unity-lens-video?
<didrocks> so that we really target trunk
<didrocks> whatever the name is
<seb128> lp:unity-lens-video works
<mzanetti> Saviq: but if a test opens every file, yes, that will cause that
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/575
<didrocks> seb128: oh lp: works in Vcs-Bzr? awesome :)
<Saviq> why didn't we notice that before...
<didrocks> seb128: we should go with this short form for everything :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you have whitespace, noOoOOoOOoOOoO
<seb128> didrocks, ah, you meant for the Vcs-Bzr, sorry I though you were speaking about the target
<didrocks> no, Vcs-Bzr…
 * tsdgeos finds it silly that we have to wait 1 hour to get notified we have whitespace and the MR won't pass CI
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. looks like it does
<tsdgeos> don't want to think how's this going to look like when we're pressed to do a release
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you don't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you have local tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that you should run before committing
<Saviq> or at least before pushing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tell mzanetti ;-) he did the hook and not even he is running it :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
 * mzanetti has nothing to do with the whitespace thingie
<Saviq> mzanetti, he meant the on-commit test hook
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make qmluitests is too long, but make test should be fine
<mzanetti> yeah... the commit hook doesn't work out
<Saviq> mzanetti, if we only run `make test`, that should be better
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-people-preview/+merge/158129 failed because of whitespace
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really, its just too annoying if it kills the commit message you just wrote because you didn't build all the parts that are required to test something you haven't ever seen before
<Saviq> mzanetti, use qcommit, it will not kill your commit message
<Saviq> and doesn't QtCreator strip trailing wspaces by default?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, it does
<Saviq> but yeah, regardless, we need to fix the QML coverage
<mzanetti> Saviq: means disable it
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, disable what?
<mzanetti> the QML coverage
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, fix it
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't need need no-qml unit tests on qmluitestrunner, do we?
<Saviq> -need
<mzanetti> Saviq: the only way I see is not to have any tests that open all files
<mzanetti> (in the short term)
<mzanetti> we could define a new target tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<Saviq> mzanetti, to not run the non-qml unittests on qmluitest jo
<Saviq> b
<mzanetti> like "make whitespacetests" or the like
<mzanetti> those could still be included in make alltests but not in the runtests.sh script
<Saviq> mzanetti, I was thinking the other way round
<Saviq> mzanetti, we only run qml tests on qmluitest job
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't collect c++ coverage from there, does it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: it does
<mzanetti> Saviq: and also the make check target has contains qml-only tests too
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, but only runtests.sh monitors the files opened
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we just need to make sure that runtests.sh only runs qml tests
<Saviq> both unit and UI
<Saviq> and, btw, won't the "alltests" target cut it already?
<mzanetti> cut what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, `make alltests` runs all the qml tests, doesn't it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, but not the "usual" tests
<mzanetti> Saviq: mall alltests run ALLtests
<mzanetti> Saviq: make alltests run ALLtests
<jibel> didrocks, you can get these informations from the API for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697798/ but apart from the tooltip when you rollover the job on the build queue, I don't know where it is exposed on the UI.
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... so in the end we will have this:
<Saviq> mzanetti, no it doesn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a custom target that we only add to via the add_qml_test macro
<didrocks> jibel: ah, it's already a good news! so if we plan to do a dashboard, we can get those info :) Thanks for trying!
<Saviq> mzanetti, if tests are only defined using add_test()
<mzanetti> true... you're right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, they don't run on make alltests
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm starting to wonder if its a good idea that we have all this stuff in one and the same project
<Saviq> mzanetti, so can we generate c++ coverage from `make test` and qml coverage from `make alltests`
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's fine, we just have to cooperate
<Saviq> mzanetti, and those kind of things would bite us one way or another
<nic-doffay> Saviq, do you have a moment to discuss the tests I need to do for the infographics?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in 20 mins?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sure np.
<seb128> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-lens-video/correct-search-hint-string/+merge/158294
<didrocks> seb128: approved! thanks ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thank you ;-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, that should fix qml coverage: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5697811/
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we only need to make sure that `make check` is run in the job, too, to generate c++ coverage
<Saviq> mzanetti, is that not correct?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but we should rename it to make qmltests and add another make alltests target to really execute alltests
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: people are not going to type 5 make targets before committing... knowing myself I'm actually already worried about one :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm on it, can you take care of the job changes?
<mzanetti> Saviq: are we going to remove the qml unittests from the make check target too then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, do we need to? is it a problem that they run twice?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know it's time
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... just thinking about time...
<mzanetti> in that case we might merge unittests and qmluitests indeed
<mzanetti> well... lets see how it grows
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, let's deal with it when it becomes a problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH I miss the ability in CMake to have multiple test targets
<mzanetti> Saviq: +1
<Saviq> that would save us some hacks
<mzanetti> I'll poke alexander :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: I *think* the job should be ok... I runs make check too
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess I should disable the license check in jenkins again then... no need to run it twice
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not merged yet, though
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah no... there's still the issue with generated files
<Saviq> mzanetti, just noticed something
<Saviq> mzanetti, runtests doesn't take .js into account
<Saviq> mzanetti, that on purpose?
<mzanetti> true... no... just forgot it
<mzanetti> should do I'd say
<Saviq> mzanetti, fixing
<didrocks> jibel: I've added and deployed all future stacks we know as of now so that you can do the creation in batch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/files/head:/stacks/head/
<jibel> didrocks, ack, appended to my todolist
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-qml-coverage/+merge/158298
<mzanetti> Saviq: why are we not allowed to do in-source builds any more?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because they're evil
<didrocks> jibel: thanks :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, they're convenient
<mzanetti> Saviq: I fully agree that out of source builds must work and are a good thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, in-source builds hide issues
<mzanetti> Saviq: but for just branching something, building running tests it just adds unneeded hazzle
<Saviq> mzanetti, ./build builds out of source for you
<Saviq> mzanetti, ./run runs out of source
<Saviq> mzanetti, the only thing is that you need to `make -C builddir`, which is, I agree, not convenient
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I'm thinking of "forwarding" make to builddir by default
<Saviq> should be doable by a simple static Makefile in top dir
<mzanetti> Saviq:  ./build forces me to build all deps from scratch
<Saviq> mzanetti, huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, how so?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you just need a ../unity_build
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, let me check better, just have ran it for the first time and it complains
<Saviq> and whether you're using colocated branches (which I recommend)
<Saviq> or just branches in dirs
<Saviq> you just need to make sure ../unity_build is there
<Saviq> and not care about it unless something changes there
<Saviq> mzanetti, out-of-source are just closer to what actually happens on the builders
<Saviq> mzanetti, just one more way to let us fail faster
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure. still its not always required and anforcing it wastes time
<Saviq> mzanetti, how does it waste time?
<Saviq> mzanetti, IMO, the time saved when you forget something that will prevent an out-of-source build
<Saviq> is worth it
<Saviq> we just need to know about as many failures that might bit us in CI as possible
<Saviq> and as soon as possible
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hangout?
<nic-doffay> Sure Saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like it worked http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/
<Saviq> mzanetti, only source is unavailable for some reason
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... because real coverage and qml coverage are not build in the same step any more (I think)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but it didn't add any real value anyways
<Saviq> mzanetti, why?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... its gone for c++ too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> I thought only for qml
<Saviq> mzanetti, was it ever there for qml?
 * Saviq might not have checked
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... for some reason it started working once I enabled the c++ one
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: Can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_proxymodel_rolenames/+merge/158307 ? I've invited Florian to it too, but not sure he'll find a moment
<mzanetti> Saviq: the whitespace thing should print which lines
<mzanetti> Saviq: or just fix them
<Saviq> mzanetti, to "just fix them" you can have a bzr hook, but the test should not do it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it'd have to push back to the branch ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, sure, not in the test... but somewhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, but lineno, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/text-checker-plugin.html
<mzanetti> Saviq: qtcreator does not remove them :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should
 * Saviq checks
<mzanetti> Saviq: it does only in files he thinks belong to the project
<mzanetti> Saviq: but since we're using CMake + qml...
<Saviq> mzanetti, just open the qmlproject, no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... qtcreator tries, but it doesn't work everywhere
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> dednick, pong
<mzanetti> (which is news to me too)
<dednick> Cimi: did you ever manage to get findChild working with the timer?
<Saviq> mzanetti, see, that's thanks to the whitespace test ;)
<Cimi> dednick, I didn't try
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, I agree it would be nice to print out lines
<mzanetti> Saviq: tbh thats one thing I already hated in Qt gerrit
<Cimi> dednick, I saw it was not working, so I moved to readonly properties
<dednick> Cimi: ok
<dednick> Cimi: thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least here you can run the test locally and know straight away :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, gerrit is git, doesn't git complain about whitespaces anyway?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it's built-in, but configurable
<dednick> mzanetti: question about public/private properties. There is a timer in MenuContent which has a 5 second interval for stopping the indicator menus. I want to test this behaviour, but dont really want the tests to wait for 5 seconds. What's the best course of action here?
<dednick> unless it's just to suck it up and wait.
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah... good one... Problem is that Timers can't be found by findChild(). If possible, try to find another way to get a pointer to it out of the qml context to modify the interval for the test
<mzanetti> dednick: waiting 5 secs is not an option
<mzanetti> dednick: I'm thinking about adding a "interval" property to some other element in the code file and make the timer point to that
<dednick> i think my head just exploded. ok. i'll give it a go :)
<mzanetti> dednick: huh?
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, i thoush about the interval property
<dednick> mzanetti: about fishing it out of the qml context.
<mzanetti> dednick: tell me which file it is and I'll paste an example snippet
<dednick> mzanetti: MenuContent.qml
<tsdgeos> sigh, this listview Qt bug is getting annoying
<tsdgeos> now one of the guys wants to make so that you have a "forceLayout" function in the listview you have to call if you want to make sure stuff like currentItem returns the correct value
<dednick> :S
<mzanetti> dednick: I think in this case it would make sense to add a public "property int contentReleaseInterval: 5000" and make the timer point to it
<dednick> mzanetti: ok sure. thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hehe... the SignalSpy bug seems to be gone with 5.0.1 though
<tsdgeos> cool :-)
<tsdgeos> now let's update to 5.0.2 :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what'd be the correct blueprint "milestone" for that new hud task? Work items for ubuntu-13.04-month-5:?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, -6
<tsdgeos> why 6?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ubuntu-13.04-month-5 would mean you did it last month ;)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's an offset from the release schedule
<didrocks> month 1 in developping raring
<didrocks> and so on…
<Cimi> mzanetti, not really sure what to test of LensView if not the Timer
<tsdgeos> brrrrr
<tsdgeos> ok
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, let's make it not easy, right? :p
<Cimi> the signals are emitted externally
 * mzanetti opens LensView.qml
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... there's really only that timer...
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd say let it be...
<mzanetti> really doesn't look like anything useful can come out of that
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.improve-check-whitespaces/+merge/158325
<mzanetti> ack
<Cimi> Saviq, wouldn't be easier to simply remove trailing whitespaces?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, we would have to push back to the branch
<Saviq> Cimi, we don't want to do that
<Cimi> do we need them? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, no we don't, but that's our responsibility to not have them
<Saviq> Cimi, so whenever you run `make test` you'll know
<Cimi> Saviq, qtcreator removes them automatically for me
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, sure, but that's not reliable enough
<mzanetti> Cimi: Saviq: does not work all the time
<Saviq> Cimi, and now you can just `make test` and you'll know
<Saviq> Cimi, and there's http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/text-checker-plugin.html for those that want to automate tings
<Saviq> things, even
<Cimi> mzanetti, to me it always worked
<Saviq> Cimi, but not everyone uses qtcreator, not for everything
<Saviq> Cimi, and we have non-Qt code in the tree now, too
<mzanetti> Cimi: open a file and do: Ctrl+A, Ctrl+I, Ctrl+B... you'll end up with a few
<mzanetti> also for very simple changes I don't use qtcreator but some command line editor
<mzanetti> didrocks: [mzanetti] document what apps can run on the desktop: TODO
<mzanetti> anything still needed?
<didrocks> mzanetti: I don't think more is needed, do you mind checking with mterry, cyphermox, robru, ken if they have all the autopilot tests they need to be run?
<mzanetti> didrocks: all of the projects I've ever been involved have a -autopilot package
<didrocks> mzanetti: excellent, that's what we needed, so yeah, you can mark it as DONE
<mzanetti> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> thanks!
<mzanetti> didrocks: (apps and shell, that is)
<dednick> dont suppose anyone knows how to use a debugger with a qml file?
<dednick> getting an odd segfault
<Cimi> mzanetti, any convention on the function we want to use to call before each test? like a particular initTest?
<dednick> and gdb is less than usefull when it comes to qml stacktraces.
<mzanetti> Cimi: no
<mzanetti> dednick: yep
<Cimi> mzanetti, initTest is already used?
<Cimi> mzanetti, or I should skip the word Test?
<mzanetti> Cimi: dunno... I haven't use one so far
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: probably skipping the word test makes sense, yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... btw
<Cimi> mzanetti, tst_Showable uses init_test
<mzanetti> Cimi: for Qt in C++ if you have a function "void init()" it will be automatically called before each testcase
<mzanetti> Cimi: try that
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: and in C++ if you have one called "void initTestCase()" it'll be called automatically before the whole suite (I know... naming seems reversed)
<mzanetti> Cimi: same for cleanup() and cleanupTestCase()
<Cimi> mzanetti, in case we can improve tst_Showable
<Cimi> mzanetti, try renaming init_test to init()
<Cimi> remove the function calls
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't know if that works in QML too tho... you would need to test if first
<Cimi> and add a console.log :)
<Cimi> sure I am doing
<Cimi> before I need to finish my test
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> how can I See how qmltestrunner is running with the imports?
<Cimi> I am in tests/qmluitests/Dash
<Cimi> and I added
<Cimi> add_qml_test(LensView IMPORT_PATH ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/plugins)
<Cimi> in order to import
<Cimi> Unity 0.1
<Cimi> which didn't work
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I just looked at your MP regarding the roles
<tsdgeos> whatcha think
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I *think* there has been an issue in early QML days (Qt 4.7) where a proxy model had to have its own role names. at least I remember having to do that back in the days
<mzanetti> that might explain why this code was here
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think your MP is ok nowadays
<Cimi> with import builddir/plugins imports something
<Cimi> but then complains
<Cimi>  undefined symbol: _ZTIN5unity4dash13PeoplePreviewE)
<Cimi> time to recompile unity?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: especially since you with qt5 roleNames is a virtual method instead of a "setRoleNames()" thingie and you already directly forward stuff i'm quite sure its ok
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> that's my thought too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: +1'd it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which was the ppa you used that made valueselectors work?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team
<tsdgeos> tx
<Cimi> Saviq, builld_unity is missing libibus
<mzanetti> someone please re-review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-people-preview/+merge/158329
<tsdgeos> what happened to the other?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I wasn't able to merge it any more...
<tsdgeos> lol
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it complained about missing includes somewhere in unity and I couldn't figure why
<tsdgeos> i'll do it after lunch, ok? ~1 hour aprox
<mzanetti> I guess by then its full of conflicts again :D
<mzanetti> or rather :(
<mzanetti> but sure... enjoy your lunch
<Saviq> greyback, there's an import issue with LVWPH test
<Saviq> greyback, ../../Components doesn't import
<greyback> Saviq: yep just pushing fix now
<Saviq> greyback, tks
<greyback> Saviq: pushed
<mardy> luv: hi! I just noticed that SignOn::Identity has a signOut() method, and a quick look at the implementation suggests me that it should be working
<luv> mardy: hey! thanks! .... strange? I played with that from python too (and indeed I stored the results afterwards and all that) but to no result (though I used the gi python bindings  - maybe that's the problem :-/ )
<luv> would signOut delete the credentials or just signout (ie delete current token (or whatever is appropriate) and tell the apps using the account to log out)?
<Saviq> Cimi, that might be a new requirement? what fails?
<Cimi> Saviq, nux
<Saviq> Cimi, you're on quantal?
<Cimi> raring
<Saviq> Cimi, we're not building nux on raring
<Cimi> I am not sure though
<Cimi> why is it?
<Cimi> mmm
 * Cimi redoes the thing again
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause nux in raring is new enough
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not so in quantal
<Cimi> Saviq, I might had an old build script
<Saviq> Cimi, but when we switch the phone builds to raring we'll probably drop quantal support anyway
<Cimi> I'm redoing from phablet
<Saviq> k
<luv> ok, let mse see the code
<luv> umm, I wont be able to untill I get home, the browse functionality here https://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/browse/#git is not working
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't think the current add_qml_test (in CMake) would support two IMPORT_PATH parameters would it?
<Saviq> dandrader, it doesn't now, but should be really easy to add
<Cimi> who can help me with the issue above?
<dandrader> Saviq, cool. will look into it
<Saviq> dandrader, http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/v2.8.9/cmake.html#module:CMakeParseArguments that's important
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698294/
<Cimi> add_qml_test(LensView IMPORT_PATH ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/builddir/plugins)
<Cimi> import Unity 0.1
<Saviq> Cimi, why would you import Unity in a test?
<Saviq> Cimi,
<Saviq> you need to fake the Unity plugin
<Saviq> Cimi, we can't import the actual Unity plugin in a test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could we have a test for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_proxymodel_rolenames/+merge/158307 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and move the tests for it under tests/ while we're at it?
<Cimi> Saviq, to use lenses?
<Saviq> Cimi, we can't
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't use the actual lenses in a test
<Cimi> it worked for the DashBar
<Cimi> like two weeks ago
<Cimi> three
<Saviq> Cimi, that doesn't mean it's right
<Cimi> now doesn't work anymore though
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to fake the Unity plugin and whatever the LensView requires of it
<Cimi> I should write what, a mock plugin just for the test?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<paulliu> hi. How can I run a specific test rather than make alltests.
<Saviq> paulliu, `make testComponentName`
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. thanks
<Saviq> paulliu, i.e. `make testOpenEffect`
<Saviq> paulliu, when you've added the test with add_qml_test() macro
<Saviq> Cimi, and you wouldn't be the first to have done sone, tsdgeos wrote a fake HudClient plugin for the Hud tests
<Saviq> Cimi, that's just what you do
<Cimi> Saviq, I will do, after learning how to write a plugin and C++ :)
<Saviq> Cimi, look at test/qmluitests/Hud/qml
<Saviq> +s
<Cimi> Saviq, already digging
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-run_on_device/+merge/158348
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which test do you want for https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_proxymodel_rolenames/+merge/158307 ? the existing test already has some regarding rolenames
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, didn't check
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, I'm having troubles testing Dash/People/Data and Delegate
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't really get what the Data is actually doing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, could you then just move it to where it belongs, under tests/?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: same commit?
<mzanetti> Saviq: to me it seems like its just a container where we set data from the outside and use it again. Don't see where the DeeVariantText actually comes in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and actually, shouldn't we drop setRoleNames() from there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's deprecated, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i dropped it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from the test I mean
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> well the tests needs it to have a way to set roles to the mock model
<tsdgeos> i think it's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, Data.qml unserializes the GVariant string
<tsdgeos> i can rename it if you want
<tsdgeos> so that it does not "collide" with the deprecated method
<Saviq> tsdgeos, might be good to avoid
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> and it's more obvious it's a "local" method
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then looks through it
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, and sets some properties on itself
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, thats the thing... I can't see where we are actually using that...
<mzanetti> Saviq: it looks like there is column_0 .. column_n coming from the model
<mzanetti> Saviq: we set that on the Data, and just read it again in the delegate
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and we "convert that" into meaningful names
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then we also read stuff like the phone number, email addresses and social statuses
<Saviq> mzanetti, from the GVariant string
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the run_on_device thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, and set those on the meaningful named properties
<tsdgeos> it's failing to find boost_regex here
<tsdgeos> probably because it's a new dependecy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's why the release
<tsdgeos> and hte build-dep of the old package fails
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will manually install
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that and libgtest-dev
<mzanetti> Saviq: I might just leave that one test to you :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, Data.qml can actually be tested separately
<Saviq> mzanetti, just so you know, all of that should go away (and happen in the backend)
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... then it probably doesn't make sense writing a test now at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah might be
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it's the backend that should just give us all the values prepared
<mzanetti> Saviq: given the indaba thing is a giant mess right now and most likely will be rewritten...
<Saviq> indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: do backends actually have to be written in vala or could we use Qt for those too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you build Qt bindings for them...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but anyway they won't be vala for much longer
<Saviq> mzanetti, and AFAIK we don't want them in Qt, either
<Saviq> OTOH
<Saviq> who cares
<Saviq> if there's going to be a C and a C++ API, if there's bindings for Qt
<Saviq> we can just as well build them in Qt
<Saviq> mzanetti, but anyway, not our part of the cake :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok...
<mzanetti> ok... I'll strikeout the Delegate and Data then
<Saviq> yeah that's fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: moved the test and renamed the method
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<tsdgeos> and pushed to the wrong branch
<tsdgeos> ...
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.
<mzanetti> here's another way of increasing test coverage :D https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet.remove-unused-header/+merge/158364
<tsdgeos> does not?
<tsdgeos> indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> ok then... bbl
<Cimi> greyback, tried my mail?
<greyback> Cimi: no actually I haven't. I'll have a play once I've written up the API proposal
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: btw if you need some help with the fake plugin, try copying mine from the HUD and if you don't understand something just give me a shout
<didrocks> mterry: you can deploy whenever you want :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok thx :)
<mterry> didrocks, k, waiting for it to automerge.  I'm manually patching enough things today
<didrocks> mterry: it's merged
<didrocks> (you mean cupstream2distro?)
<mterry> didrocks, oh!  well then
<mterry> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> -config*
<didrocks> mterry: I just skimmed over the emails at the minute it was sent! ;)
<mterry> didrocks, you're faster than thunderbird
<mterry> didrocks, though I suppose that's not saying much  ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should we just go for "setRoles"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<mterry> didrocks, is there a way to run cu2d-update-stack -U on the whole set?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I'm not sure to like the comparison ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<didrocks> mterry: no :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<mterry> didrocks, should I be running it on the changed phablet ones too?
<didrocks> mterry: well, if you ran it on your desktop, it's good enough
<didrocks> mterry: I think we'll still have some FTBFS TBH
<didrocks> mterry: so let's figure them out first ;)
<mterry> didrocks, yes, we will have ftbfs.  But I meant should I be running it on the cfg files under phablet/
<jibel> didrocks, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/
<jibel> didrocks, I didn't create the 'network' view, there is no job with this name and the name of the stack is 'location' in the configuration file
<didrocks> mterry: oh not under phablet
<didrocks> mterry: we never deployed it
<mterry> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> jibel: network and locations are differents
<didrocks> jibel: let me deploy it quickly, sorry for missing it
<didrocks> jibel: done
<jibel> didrocks, I guessed so, that's why "name: location" in network.cfg sounds weird
<didrocks> jibel: no, it was exactly what I wanted to do… hem :p
<mterry> didrocks, jibel: when trying to deploy, I keep getting connection timed out errors (but, like, midway through).  Any known issues with jenkins?
<didrocks> mterry: oh? not that I know of or saw today even
<jibel> mterry, which stack? always the same or different one each time? can you paste the full output of the command?
<mterry> jibel, sure
<mterry> jibel, I got this with both the apps and platform stacks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5698566/
<mterry> jibel, I assume I'd get it with more, can try if you want
<mterry> It's reliable
<ChrisTownsend> Is there even a chance that the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/763148 is SRUable for 12.10 and more importantly, 12.04?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 763148 in Compiz 0.9.9 "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes open windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> fginther: does      indicator-icons still change?
<didrocks> fginther: I think the icons are merged in ubuntu-themes
<fginther> didrocks, there hasn't been a merge since Feb 20
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, can you kill it please?
<fginther> didrocks, no problem
<didrocks> thanks!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what calls fake_libhud_client?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure what you mean
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm studying the plugin
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fake_hud_plugin registers
<Cimi> tsdgeos, libhud_client_stub is the code of the plugin registered by fake_hud_plugin
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm wondering when all the processing in lin fake_libhud_client happens
<tsdgeos> yes
<smspillaz> ChrisTownsend: probably, the code change is not too complicated
<smspillaz> ChrisTownsend: ask the distro team
<tsdgeos> Cimi: when those functions are called
<tsdgeos> what i'm doing there is implement a stub of the libhudclient
<tsdgeos> so i'm "implementing" the functions of the real libhudclient
<tsdgeos> they are called from plugins/HudClient/*
<ChrisTownsend> smspillaz: Thanks.  Yeah, I'll follow up with them.  If they think it's ok, then I'll work on backporting it.
<dednick> Cimi: the plugin path that is test in the test overrides the default hudclient path, so it's loaded instead of the one from plugins/HudClient.
<dednick> *set in the test
<tsdgeos> anyone has any idea why ./run_on_device is not syncing one of my files? (it's new)
<dednick> Cimi: so when tst_hud.qml does "importHudClient 0.1" it's loading from the qml folder, where the HudClientStub is registered
<Cimi> ah ok
<dednick> the Panel does it as well, except with qml files instead of a library.
<tsdgeos> ok, needed to bzr add them
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what happened? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/remove_proxymodel_rolenames/+merge/158307
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thats a bit unfortunate and shouldn't happen... the mediumtests-builder job failed
<mterry> fginther: any ideas on that jenkins timeout?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 16/16 Test #16: cleanincludes ........................***Not Run   0.00 sec
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: full log: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder/1097/console
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oh i see :-/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you know what failed?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: actually the generic-mediumtests-builder should never fail if the other ci jobs pass - that's why it has been hidden in the comment that jenkins posts
<fginther> mterry, are you referring to tsdgeos' build?
<mterry> fginther, sorry no, I was trying to deploy a new config earlier
<mterry> fginther, I was getting timeout errors
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: since yesterday I've seen some of the new API team tests fail only on that one... no idea yet what exactly happens
 * fginther checks the logs
<mterry> fginther, sorry
<mterry> fginther, I meant to ping jibel
<mterry> fginther, for some reason I remembered it as you
<mterry> jibel, any ideas on that jenkins timeout?  (nailed it!)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no i don't
<tsdgeos> it was a "i see" of "i couldn't find what failed"
<mzanetti> jussi might have an idea... he wrote that test
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but "not run?"
<tsdgeos> i "could" understand not passed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it says BAD_COMMAND
<tsdgeos> but not run...
<mzanetti> 2 lines down
<mzanetti> whatever that means
<tsdgeos> binary not available?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its a python script
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but so is the whitespace one, and that passed
 * tsdgeos shrugs
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, autolanding / ci has python
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, but pbuilder does not
<mzanetti> yeah... I know
<Saviq> or PPA, rather
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know what "test not run (BAD_COMMAND)" means?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, python3 wasn't there
<mzanetti> ok... I know whats happening then
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.add-python3-dep
 * mzanetti fixes
<Saviq> or https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.add-python3-dep/+merge/158398 rather
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'd give it a "broken hardware" thing
<tsdgeos> i mean that test run when it was autolanded
<tsdgeos> no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the mediumtests builder can run on precise machines, while the other only run on quantal & raring
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll restrict the builder to quantal and see if that helps
<tsdgeos> weird :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: indeed... jenkins config says it should be restricted on quantal-i386.. yet it ran on a precise machine.
<tsdgeos> lol
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but I guess the precise machine has a quantal pbuilder chroot which makes it qualify for that
<mzanetti> yep... also the other quantal builds run on precise hosts... so thats not the issue
<mzanetti> now I'm really puzzled why it fails only in there and not everywhere
<mterry> didrocks, any word on jenkins/deploying feasibility?
<jibel> mterry, no idea, I cannot reproduce it and no error message in servers logs
<mterry> jibel, oh.  :(  will try again
<mterry> didrocks, I guess there is some mterry-specific error with jenkins deployment right now.  Can you deploy -config trunk for me?
<didrocks> mterry: sure, what stacks?
<mterry> didrocks, stacks/head/hud.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/location.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/network.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/phone.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/apps.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/indicators.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/media.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/mir.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/platform.cfg
<mterry> stacks/head/unity.cfg
<didrocks> all?
<didrocks> you have made that many changes?
<didrocks> like location is empty
<didrocks> I already deployed it this morning :p
<mterry> didrocks, then not that one.  I was just working off the list of modified files when I did a bzr pull
<didrocks> mterry: ok, deploying them one afoter another
<Zhenech>  /wi60
<Zhenech> ups
<mterry> didrocks, is there a reason we couldn't automate it?
<didrocks> mterry: we need to first poke if the stack is running
<didrocks> mterry: because if the stack is running, it needs to wait before deploying
<mterry> didrocks, I mean, we still need the atchive-admin bit.  but we should always deploy after a change, right?
<mterry> hmm
<mterry> didrocks, how about right before a stack runs, it deploys itself
<didrocks> mterry: if you have a patch for that, I would be happy :)
<mterry> didrocks, not today, anyway.  I think I'll just keep having you deploy for me until you get tired of it and patch it yourself.  ;)
<didrocks> mterry: or get your machine fixed?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, I wonder why only I get this error
<mzanetti> Saviq: you have an idea what could be happening here by any chance?
<mzanetti> QXcbConnection: XCB error: 148 (Unknown), sequence: 148, resource id: 0, major code: 140 (Unknown), minor code: 20
<mzanetti> and the application never finishes to initialize
<mzanetti> super simple MP anyone? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-bring-back-launcher-tests/+merge/158434
<Saviq> mzanetti, on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, about the xcb error, no :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: FYI: I have no clue why, but code contents in cobertura reports are back
<Saviq> mzanetti, yay!
<Saviq> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: and there is really not much red in our testing doc any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> tomorrow I'll check the state of our ListItems
<mzanetti> I'm a bit afraid of the Dashs
<mzanetti> but most likely because I haven't tought good enough about how to test them yet....
<mzanetti> Saviq: I commented on Shell.qml in the testing doc. when you have a minute think about it and let me know if you agree. Not necessarily today any more.
<mzanetti> I'll call it a day now
<Saviq> mzanetti, any more? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, still around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you are, can you look at http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/238/console
<Saviq> sergiusens, or you ^?
<sil2100> mterry, mzanetti: sorry for again messing up the work items in the blueprint! Had a misunderstanding with firefox ;) But I think it's all ok now
<mterry> sil2100, heh, I do it all the time
<kgunn> mterry: hey, so one item that needs to get added somewhere is "hint where launcher is" from greeter
<kgunn> should that be an item for launcher? greeter? or just the shell ?
<mterry> kgunn, I'd say greeter.  Design is looking at various ways to hint both launcher and right-side swipe from the greeter, so they may come up with a related fix for both
<mterry> kgunn, I'll add
<kgunn> mterry: you are awesome...
<kgunn> thanks
<mterry> kgunn, there is a "discover edges" item under greeter that I will expand for that
<kgunn> mterry: ah...just saw it
<kgunn> mterry: actually nic d'offay will own the ui portion of the infographic  & pete's gonna own the backend
<mterry> kgunn, OK.  I'm still grappling with the engineers involved, thanks
<mterry> kgunn, I didn't have to care before  ;)
<kgunn> :))
<sergiusens> Saviq: looking
<mterry> kgunn, do you know which teams/engineers are working/available for other OOBE stuff, like the installer and first-time customizations?
<kgunn> mterry: no i'm not...if it needs to be done, add it, then add a note saying no owner
<mterry> kgunn, k
<sergiusens> Saviq: is this /tmp/qmlfile.qml something you talked about with mzanetti?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: whats whit it?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: can't find that file in the tests and aborts it seems
<sergiusens> mzanetti: my first hunch
<mzanetti> sergiusens: oops. I'll fix it
<sergiusens> mzanetti: is it supposed to be in the hook?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: no...
<sergiusens> mzanetti: ps-quantal-server-amd64-1 is offline in jenkins and started if you want to look into it
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ah ok... thats why I can't reach it
<sergiusens> mzanetti: just ssh into it :-)
<mzanetti> sergiusens: no. need to change the job config
<sergiusens> mzanetti: so you have qmlscene /tmp/qmlfile.qml & and also set -e and [ -f /tmp/qmlfile.qml ] is false
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I'll put the machine online again and stop it from virsh if you don't think you'll need it
<mzanetti> sergiusens: fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<sergiusens> mzanetti: node is back
<mzanetti> sergiusens: so the problem is this: I haven't yet found out why, but sometimes the very first run of a Qt5 app in the VM just hangs
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I had that already with the mediumtests in the i386 vm's
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I just couldn't find the solution so I added a workaround that just fires up qmlscene and kills it again.
<Saviq> sounds reliable :D
<mzanetti> sergiusens: worked like a charm. at some point I noticed it wasn't required any more and removed it again
<mzanetti> now the same thing started on the amd64 vms
<sergiusens> mzanetti: great, at first I thought you were doing environment validation before running anything
<mzanetti> Saviq: its the xcb error I posted earlier
<sergiusens> mzanetti: do you have a log with the error?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: yep, one sec
<mzanetti> sergiusens: this is the line: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 148 (Unknown), sequence: 148, resource id: 0, major code: 140 (Unknown), minor code: 20
<mzanetti> sergiusens: everything else is exactly the same as with successful runs
<mzanetti> sergiusens: if it hangs, it stalls at this line
<sergiusens> mzanetti: this does ring a bell... I'll see if I create a vm on my machine
<sergiusens> mzanetti: other topic, where is our current autopilot branch these days?
<sergiusens> and how close are you with autopilot-1.3?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we crossed the mark of 200 tests :D
<bschaefer> Saviq, yay. Would you want something like this in ./run? As running things in gdb is slightly annoying atm.
<bschaefer> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699506/
<Saviq> bschaefer, sure, looks useful, only thing is that I'd probably drop the UNITY_CORE...
<mzanetti> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> bschaefer, export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: another 200 and we are gaining on Mir :P
<bschaefer> Saviq, soo have the users do the export?
<bschaefer> or have it in the bash script
<Saviq> bschaefer, no no, in the script
<bschaefer> Saviq, alright, ill do a MP for that :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, but export the var instead of just running qml with it
<bschaefer> alright
<Saviq> bschaefer, and then run gdb directly, without the $OPTIONS var
<Saviq> bschaefer, and please support -g, too
<Saviq> bschaefer, and use getopt
<Saviq> bschaefer, and we good!
<bschaefer> Saviq, sounds good :), ill see what i can do
<Saviq> bschaefer, one last thing - « gdb -ex run --args ... », please
<Saviq> bschaefer, so that we don't have to type "run" manually
<bschaefer> Saviq, o right, typing that r would get annoying if we can run it our selfs
<Saviq> yup
<fginther> cyphermox, what do I need to do to get https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/qa-stack-update/+merge/158197 deployed?
<fginther> cyphermox, the jenkins server looks quite
<fginther> s/quite/quiet/
<bschaefer> Saviq, heres what I have: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/add-gdb-support-to-run-script/+merge/158465
<bschaefer> works well for me
<Saviq> bschaefer, no need for the shift
<Saviq> I _think_
<bschaefer> Saviq, hmm the shift moves over one if an option is matched right?
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, but we should get the "rest" from getopt
<Saviq> I _think_, again
 * Saviq reads
<bschaefer> Saviq, hmm well I also stole a bit of that code from ./build
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, but that didn't have $@, so no worry there
<bschaefer> Saviq, as I would think, if its ./run -g 1 2 3, and we hit a -g it shifts $@ = 1 2 3
<Saviq> bschaefer, whereas for ./run we need it
<bschaefer> Saviq, correct, ooo you're saying it'll shift all the params
<bschaefer> right, ill remove that and find an option for the qml_phone_shell to test it out if it gets the args or not
<Saviq> bschaefer, just make sure that there's no "better" way for getopt
<Saviq> to get "the rest"
<bschaefer> Saviq, alright cool, let me do some more digging to make sure we get all the args from $@
<Saviq> bschaefer, and maybe we should separate the args passed to qml-phone-shell with --
<bschaefer> Saviq, hmm I could look into adding them to the run script
<Saviq> bschaefer, to be somewhat "standard" compliant
<bschaefer> or you're saying have a break
<bschaefer> Saviq, i've actually never used getopts before soo let me read more of the man pages :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, `./run -g -- --whatever --options --for --qml --shell`
<Saviq> bschaefer, sure
<bschaefer> Saviq, we should be able to stop eating args up when we hit a '--' that would be nice
 * bschaefer thinks there should be a better way possibly
<Saviq> bschaefer, that might help http://serverfault.com/questions/95077/how-can-i-get-remaining-args-after-pulling-out-parsed-items-using-getopts
<bschaefer> Saviq, you are very good at this google thing
<Saviq> lol
<bschaefer> haha, thanks! Ill read through it :)
<Saviq> oh, that's interesting http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2007/04/03/bash-parsing-arguments-with-getopts/
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> we have ourselves a getopts master around :]
<cyphermox> fginther: can we also migrate gtester2xunit and pyruntest?
<rsalveti> jezz, that's from 2007!
<rsalveti> :-)
<bschaefer> o awesome
<fginther> cyphermox, I don't have permissions to migration gtester2xunit (need Martin) and we don't want to continue support of pyruntest.
<fginther> cyphermox, so if you want to wait until the other work can be done, I'm fine
<cyphermox> I'd rather it all be done yeahd
<fginther> cyphermox, ok, I'll make a note in the MP
<cyphermox> including pyruntest if possible, if anyone wants to pick it back up then we can just keep doing just the fixes in a stable branch
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> thomi: ^^ how do you feel about branching pyruntest for a stable branch?
<thomi> cyphermox: we're actually talking about deprecating pyruntest, since you can do everything with subunit & testtools
<cyphermox> yeah, but still ;)
<cyphermox> you know, there might still be bug fixes even though it's attained perfection already ;)
<thomi> cyphermox: if someone else maintains it, that's fine with me, but I have too many projects on the go at once, and it's not particularly well written
<thomi> Once martin gets back I'll be pushing that we adopt subunit & friends as our standard way of running python tests
<bschaefer> Saviq, one thing, is rsalveti example didn't shift the arguments out, but the other example has this: shift $(( $OPTIND -1 )) soo that should work nicely :)
 * bschaefer attempts
<bschaefer> unless I missed something in his example :)
<fginther> cyphermox, thomi, if we just need to create a '13.04' type branch, I don't have a problem with that. We can then remove it from head once it's removed from all projects?
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah
<bschaefer> Saviq, cool, well ill be sure to poke you next when I have it working. Thanks for the links!
<Saviq> bschaefer, cheers
<bschaefer> Saviq, when you get a chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/add-gdb-support-to-run-script/+merge/158465
<bschaefer> order does matter, run options have to come before the qml-phone-shell options
<bschaefer> (shift can't eat specific indexes)
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, that's fine, didn't manage to get the -- to separate args to ./run from args to the binary?
<bschaefer> Saviq, hmm well its not needed, but I can look into getting it that way
<bschaefer> ./run -g -frameless works
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah I know it's not needed, but it's the convention
<bschaefer> Saviq, oo alright, let me get that in
<Saviq> bschaefer, also, please bring back --gdb
<bschaefer> Saviq, getopts can only do single options :(
<Saviq> bschaefer, --longopts?
<Saviq> --longoptions, actually
<bschaefer> Saviq, hmm what I read, it can only do single
<bschaefer> Saviq, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/402377/using-getopts-in-bash-shell-script-to-get-long-and-short-command-line-options
<Saviq> bschaefer, we even have long opts in ./build and ./build_unity
<Saviq> bschaefer, and you did have them before
<bschaefer> Saviq, but it uses getopt
<Saviq> ah getopt vs. getopts
<Saviq> bschaefer, use getopts, then
<Saviq> as we do in the other scripts
<bschaefer> yup, but I can look back at getopt and see if I can count up to N until we hit a --
<bschaefer> Saviq, well the other scripts use getopt
<Saviq> bschaefer, and they use --longoptions, I'm confused
<bschaefer> Saviq, getopt can use --longoptions, getopts cannot
<bschaefer> getopts loops through the options
<bschaefer> err...
<Saviq> ah got it, getopts is the bash thing
<Saviq> while getopt is the cript
<Saviq> script
 * bschaefer is doing bad at explaining this
<Saviq> confused the two
<bschaefer> Saviq, yeah, the 's', but I can see if I can get getopt working
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, should work fine I imagine
<bschaefer> since we will have an order of things, and stop when we hit an '--', and count up
<bschaefer> cool, let me play with that, im learning quite a bit about bash haha
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> bschaefer, sorry to badger you like that, it's just a freakin' run script after all....
<Saviq> but while we're at it, we might just as well make it more useful :)
<bschaefer> Saviq, haha, no worries, I would prefer to do it right :)
<bschaefer> yup!
<bschaefer> should be easy to add more options after this
<Saviq> afk
<bschaefer> Saviq, when you return, i've got the branch ready. It shifts until it hits a '--' then breaks, leaving the args after the '--' untouched
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-12
<fedesilva> Hi, I want to know if it's possible to run custom shell commands from the dash, for example a function created in .bashrc
<Mirv> anyone with 3 or 4 monitors? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/930147 would need testing on 12.04
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 930147 in unity-2d "all panels have same window focus on multiple monitors unity2d" [Low,Fix committed]
<hyperair> wow, three monitors.
<hyperair> stupid intel GPUs only have 2 PLLs
<didrocks> hey Mirv
<didrocks> Mirv: any progress on the skype/qt4 issue?
<Mirv> hey didrocks. I didn't get new answers yesterday, but I haven't found any similar crash reports on other libqtwebkit4 rdepends (like amarok, arora, k3b, ktorrent, rekonq, quassel), so I believe it's skype only.
<Mirv> but I'm not certain if anyone is willing to upload skype with the LD_PRELOAD hack...
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind adding a comment on the bug report + ping jdstrand who had concerns with it?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: if he agrees, I can sponsor it :)
<didrocks> (the hack)
<didrocks> Mirv: just ping me so that we can conclude that today if possible :)
<Mirv> ok, I'll ping + send e-mail
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<jim00234> hi
<mzanetti> good morning
<jim00234> this is about ubuntu interface ?
<mzanetti> jim00234: yeah
<jim00234> why they choose a tablet interface for a desktop os?
<tsdgeos> because it's not a tablet interface
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how is it going?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Had to do tax-related stuff in the morning so I'm starting just now ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you get to the new package yesterday evening, or not yet?
<didrocks> sil2100: what's on your plate, to sum up? ;)
<didrocks> (and what I've eventually to review since Tuesday)
<sil2100> didrocks: I have the packaging prepared according to the guidelines for android-audiosystem, will be doing testing on my system yet before proposing a merge
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! do not hesitate to poke me for a review :)
<didrocks> sil2100: how are you going to test it manually btw? just curious :)
<sil2100> I had some build problems due to the changes yesterday ;p some strange dpkg- things
<didrocks> sil2100: needing help?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any reason we don't publish generic-mediumtests-builder jobs in the public jenkins?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... because it's not supposed to fail unless all the other builders fail too.
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which has been working 100% reliable until yesterday
<tsdgeos> seen the answer i just gave to michi?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> link?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity/phablet-coverage-tests/+merge/157781
<didrocks> mzanetti: do you have a minute for hangout? I want to discuss some tests-autopilot-jenkins-job-thingy-yes-I-cant-make-a-more-fuzzy-title-but-will-try ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed the nested proxy rolenames test
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: really weird... the mediumtests-builder is exactly the same as the i386-ci expect it builds without coverage measurements and does not execute tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice
<mzanetti> didrocks: sure
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: shrug
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well... it does execute the core "make check" suite
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: as pbuilder does that on its own
<tsdgeos> right
<didrocks> mzanetti: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1ce5181c7e07bfd3df3ccb932563480d1966d625?authuser=0&hl=en
<nic-doffay> What's the best way to type check in QML?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's no way to do that unfortunately
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the only thing is «typeof something, "object"»
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-24799
<nic-doffay> Saviq, hmm ok.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we could try and use a hack
<Saviq> nic-doffay, by declaring properties of certain types
<Saviq> and trying to assign the values to them
 * mzanetti wonders if the problem isn't somewhere else...
<mzanetti> I haven't felt the need for it in more than 10000 lines of QML
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's for the interface tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, when we want to make sure that an exposed property is of a certain type
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that really means the QTBUG re: nested proxy roleNames is fixed?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really, the bug is about nested proxies, not nested "our" proxies
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm, ok... how about something like this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/332422/how-do-i-get-the-name-of-an-objects-type-in-javascript
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm...
<sil2100> didrocks: can I poke you about something?
<didrocks> sil2100: isn't what you have just done? ;-) sure, what's up?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: next step in "improving" our proxy is checking if they correctly return sourceModel()->roleNames from the QSortFilterProxyModel and then remove our implementation, but i'd like to defer that a bit (and get this one merged), working on the hud prototype now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, approved already
<tsdgeos> i did fix it for the QIdentityProxyModel almost for sure
<tsdgeos> don't remember if also proposed a fix for the SortFilter one
<sil2100> didrocks: so... I have a situation I don't really understand ;) The android-audiosystem package, I wanted to build it locally but it fails - the reason is, the debian/rules they use uses dh and override_dh_auto_build/clean/install
<sil2100> didrocks: the package itself uses .sh scripts to build, so there's no 'real' buildsystem that dh can use
<sil2100> didrocks: now, the thing I don't understand...
<didrocks> sil2100: hangout + screensharing maybe?
<didrocks> we can look at that together :)
<dednick> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a view on all blueprint workitems assigned to a user?
<sil2100> didrocks: when building it locally with bzr bd, it fails building, as the override hooks for build, clean and install doesn't work
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe a good training for both of us ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just a reminder about that email for the interface tests with a summary of what needs to be done.
<sil2100> didrocks: but when building on a PPA, I saw it working fine :o OK, one moment and I'll prepare for a hangout
<sil2100> Got to connect the power and things like that
<didrocks> sil2100: and dress up! :p
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, I'm on it, but doing it properly from the get go, so might not make it today
<nic-doffay> No problem, still got things to implement. Taking slightly longer due to QML noobness too.
<sil2100> didrocks: invited you
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll have a look, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, "[native code]" :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, the constructor.toString() just tries to print the source of the constructor
<Saviq> but obviously that only works in JS
<mzanetti> Saviq: right...
<mzanetti>  [native code] :D Hooray for propert code
<mzanetti> proper
<Saviq> and even root.constructor.name is empty
<Saviq> where root is a Rectangle
<Saviq> it's actually an empty string
<Saviq> so yeah, the only solution I can think of is declaring a property of a type
<Saviq> and check if assignment works
<Saviq> but that's probably not really reliable...
<Saviq> hmm seems to work, actually
<Saviq> mzanetti, what do you think?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I could immagine implicit casts happening at some cases
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but if the property is of a type
<mzanetti> Saviq: what kind of type?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, you're right
<mzanetti> I don't think you can distinguish a ByteArray from a String
<mzanetti> while it might work for QObject* types
<mzanetti> but especially basic types will be implicitly casted, and Polymorphic types might be problematic too
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, basic types we can check with typeof
<Saviq> mzanetti, the only problematic ones are objects
<Saviq> and enums, which are just numbers, but that should be somewhat fine
<Saviq> still, it would be something
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really sure if the approach of checking types in a untyped language is the right one
<mzanetti> maybe we should have some C++ tests for that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we want to test the QML interface
<Saviq> and sure, we could test it in C++
<Saviq> and it actually will be tested in C++, too
<mzanetti> I guess the most sensible approach would be to split them... checking types of QML items in javascript feels like the sledgehammer method
<Saviq> mzanetti, and well, QML is typed
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but the engine it runs in is not
<Saviq> mzanetti, so deferring to it (by trying to assign a value to a typed property) to QML
<mzanetti> Saviq: might as well be enough... actually if QML casts it implecitly and the test passes it will most certainly also work in real code - casted or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd really like to avoid splitting the test, it's supposed to be a definition of the API in a sense
<Saviq> yeah exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, and obviously when the aforementioned bug is fixed
<mzanetti> right... that would help, yeah
<Saviq> we can move to a more proper way, but I'd rather not split it out
<mzanetti> Saviq: the bug was last edited in Jul 2012 by a guy who has most likely been fired the same day as I was... wouldn't hope too much tbh
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I rather thought we'd have to take care of it if we really want it
<Saviq> but that's fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: but doesn't sound too hard actually... How about creating a simple qml plugin that just the type comparison as a C++ method? I guess that could be possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<mzanetti> or would you need to include all the types there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't think so
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you define a component in pure QML
<Saviq> you can still pass it back to C++
<Saviq> question is how do you get its type hierarchy, then
<mzanetti> Saviq: for QObjects it would be easy
<mzanetti> and I guess to pass them to QML they have to be QObjects anyways
<Saviq> mzanetti, exactly
<mzanetti> obj->metaObject()
<Saviq> right
 * Saviq hacks
<mzanetti> did someone fix the startup crash of qml-phone-shell?
<Saviq> mzanetti, what startup crash? the one on the phone
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, on the desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: but its back now... just hat a lot of lucky runs
<Saviq> mzanetti, I barely ever see it crash
<mzanetti> Saviq: happens in most of the cases for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I did manage to make Qt crash, by trying to pass a component (not an instance) to C++ ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: passing -geometry 1600x1400 or so decreases likelyhood
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> we'll have to compare by string, unfortunately
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you remember what exactly was the reason for copying the ListItems?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there were a bunch, just look at the diffs
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback was the one that did most of it, IIRC
<greyback> mzanetti: which listitems?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, a friend of mine has just upgraded to 13.04, but his applications/defaults.list had not the proper handler for inode/directory... Is that only applied after fresh-install?
<mzanetti> greyback: Components/ListItems/*
<mzanetti> greyback: unity-phablet
<Trevinho> seb128: I didn't do that manually as far i remember
<seb128> Trevinho, maybe he has a local config for his user?
<seb128> Trevinho, we don't overwrite user configs
<Trevinho> seb128: no, changing it manually on /usr/share/applications, fixed it
<seb128> weird
<Trevinho> seb128: it was only a global thing
<Trevinho> yeah
<seb128> well it you changed it manually we can't get debug infos now
<greyback> mzanetti: they're heavily customized versions of SDK ListItems.
<Trevinho> seb128: damn :P, I can revert it back... :P
<seb128> Trevinho, next time somebody has the issue tell them to keep the system in buggy state for debugging
<seb128> Trevinho, that will not restore the timestamp from before you changed it...
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah. I'm in the process of determining if we need to keep them or if we should go back to upstream ones at some point
<seb128> Trevinho, so we don't know when the file was updated before your edit
<Trevinho> seb128: oh... I'm sorry :/
<seb128> Trevinho, it's supposed to work on update, dunno what happened there
<seb128> Trevinho, no worry
<seb128> Trevinho, dpkg -l | grep desktop-file-utils
<Trevinho> seb128: fine, I've other PC to upgrade anyway
<greyback> mzanetti: mostly the customisations are for lists with section headers which have transparent backgrounds - and the section headers stick to the top of the view. Right now listview draws the section header on top of the delegate, but if there's transparency you see both.
<seb128> Trevinho, can you get the dpkg info?
<seb128> Trevinho, did you get a conffile diff prompt during the upgrade?
<greyback> mzanetti: It's a workaround for what I suspect is a Qt bug
<seb128> Trevinho, the issue is that the file is stored in /etc, so it preserve local changes
<seb128> Trevinho, and some buggy software edit the files for you, which makes the system think you edited the file and want your old version preserve
<seb128> Trevinho, acrobat reader does that iirc, and some others
<mzanetti> greyback: I find it hard to believe that the ListView section header has such a bug
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, he has 0.21-0ubuntu3 anyway
<Trevinho> seb128: but if one changed that file should't it keep the .dkpg-old or original?
<greyback> mzanetti: open the SDK component gallery. You'll see it there right away in the list on the left
<seb128> Trevinho, well, when there is a change it asks you what to do on upgrade
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, sure
<seb128> Trevinho, it shows you the diff and ask if you want to install the version of the package or keep your local one
<seb128> Trevinho, ls /etc/gnome/defaults.list*
<seb128> ?
<mzanetti> greyback: where can I find that again?
<mzanetti> the components gallery
<Saviq> mzanetti, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples
<greyback> mzanetti: From the Dash, search for "Qt Components". You may have it installed. If not, lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit, qmake, make, and run ./launch-demos.
<mzanetti> no dash here
<mzanetti> but found it
 * Trevinho running between rooms like a crazy...
<Saviq> mzanetti, /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/demos/launch_componentshowcase
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, so it seems that the old one was kept
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I don't actually think is a bug in its usual definition, it's just an omission
<Trevinho> seb128: apparently there were some google- earth and acroreader changes on it
<mzanetti> Saviq, greyback: yeah... QML does not do any clipping on its own.
<seb128> Trevinho, that's your issue, those are buggy and modify the file
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah :/
<mzanetti> in our case that does suck indeed a little bit
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, there should really be an option to enable clipping under the section header
<Trevinho> seb128: what would be the proper way for doing that for them? just  a proper .desktop file or a local setting?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just assuming you will always have a background in your section header
<mzanetti> Saviq: InverseClippingArea :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, if I go `some_function(Rectangle)`, do you know of a way to then create an object of that type?
<seb128> Trevinho, what mimetype google-earth needs to claim? if nothing else is using the same mimetype they don't need to set a default
<seb128> Trevinho, acroread is a bit trickier
 * mzanetti thinks
<Saviq> mzanetti, or is that at all supported
<seb128> Trevinho, the current xdg spec doesn't allow for a new installed package to take over a default, opensuse has hacks for that and they suggested them on the xdg list some years ago
<seb128> Trevinho, but that never went to a conclusion
<Saviq> mzanetti, I seem to get an Object from that just fine, but it doesn't seem to have any members :/
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I see
<Trevinho> seb128: I guess that using a defaults.list.d/ would be a solution, isn't it?
<Trevinho> seb128: with priority-names .... i.e. 00_adobe.....list
<mzanetti> Saviq: I would need to try experimenting... could immagine to get a Loader somehow to create an object from its name
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't think so, it either takes a Component (which Rectangle is not)
<Saviq> mzanetti, or a source file
<Saviq> same as Qt.createComponent, really
<mzanetti> Qt.createObject() ?
<mzanetti> or was it Component.createObject()... that wouldn't help either in that case :/
<Saviq> yeah, it was Component
<Saviq> there is Qt.createQmlObject
<Saviq> but that doesn't help either
<seb128> Trevinho, right
<seb128> Trevinho, some of the discussion/proposal for improvements were around "by desktop default" as well
<mzanetti> Saviq: what you could do - not the most elegant thing though - is to have a file with all the Types wrapped in a Component {} and a getByName() that returns the Component...
<Trevinho> let's make new standards! :)
<seb128> Trevinho, e.g http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2011-February/011806.html
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually pretty ugly...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, what with custom types
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll just go for string comparison
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... would require constant extending
<mzanetti> greyback: so in your opinion we can't get rid of them but rather should write test cases in our codebase?
 * mzanetti wonders how to test clipping - which is really the only thing they do :D
<greyback> mzanetti: for now we're stuck with them. I also think it's a bug, or at least an omission in Qt.
<greyback> mzanetti: you could test to make sure that the math is correct, so it's clipping the correct height
<Saviq> greyback, but some of the changes were upstreamable to SDK, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, please make sure of that ^
<greyback> Saviq: mzanetti: yes they could be upstreamed, that would be option 2. But I think option1 is seeing if we can fix ListView
<Saviq> greyback, right
<Saviq> greyback, but there were some other changes
<Saviq> greyback, like the height of the item to (not) include the separator
<greyback> Saviq: yep, those bits can go upstream, but I know the SDK's ListItems are due to be reviewed heavily so I'd be tempted to hang on for that first
<Saviq> right
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> that doesn't seem to be a task to do in between our testing efforts
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll postpone them then... given that the basics (size and clicking) are already tested through the peoplepreview now
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<tsdgeos> this is ridiculous
<tsdgeos> 14/16 Test #14: whitespace ...........................***Failed    0.55 sec
<tsdgeos> /home/phablet/shell/builddir/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c: trailing whitespace in lines 224, 279
<tsdgeos> /home/phablet/shell/builddir/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp: trailing whitespace in lines 212, 267
<tsdgeos> really?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't think this is intentional
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but yeah... in my opinion we should do license and whitespace checks _before_ the build run, not afterwards, or this kind of things will keep on biting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just make test before you push
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<mzanetti> paulliu: you around?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and how do i fix whitespace there?
<tsdgeos> if i may ask? ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wait, that should be handled
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the script ignores stuff in ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}
<tsdgeos> it does
<Saviq> or, should
<tsdgeos> it is true
<tsdgeos> the problem is that i was dpkg-building
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should work just the same
<tsdgeos> on a "dirty" checkout
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bzr bd -S
<tsdgeos> so the builddir was not really the ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or bzr bd
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that will only take files checked in (modified, too)
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you ever get expectFail() in QtQuickTest to work?
<mzanetti> Saviq: never tried tbh
<mzanetti> Saviq: didn't know existed
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I use verify(something != something) or the like
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, not working with exceptions ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701083/ that, more or less, works
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't use exceptions with Qt :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it was automagic
<Saviq> need to protect
<mzanetti> Saviq: isInstanceOf.... is that the thing you hacked together?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: and you attached it to every object?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, not yet
<mzanetti> I guess I'll see a MP that explains it at some point... just curious how you did it
<Saviq> mzanetti, just a Q_INVOKABLE now
<Saviq> mzanetti, testObject is just an object from a plugin
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... ok... net yet the actual objects to be tsted
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes they are
 * Saviq pastes the whole thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701091/
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... got it... this line comfused me: testObject.isInstanceOf(testObject, "QQuickItem")
<mzanetti> Saviq: I got the impression that suddenly all objects know of isInstanceOf
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, WIP
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think that should do for now
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems good imho
<mzanetti> Saviq: autopilot does the same btw
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll build it into UnityTestCase
<mzanetti> Saviq: while you're at it... mind moving UnityTestCase to /tests/imports/
<mzanetti> Saviq: we're using it in unittests too now
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> thanks
<Saviq> hmm
<kgunn> hey guys
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos hmm, plugins vs. imports vs. modules?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good question
<mzanetti> Saviq: context?
<mzanetti> hey kgunn
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, SDK uses "modules", we use "plugins", mzanetti just mentioned "imports"
<Saviq> hey kgunn
<mzanetti> Saviq: are 3 different things
<mzanetti> Saviq: a Module would be something like Ubuntu.Components
<mzanetti> Saviq: plugins is c++ stuff loaded as a plugin into the enigne
<mzanetti> Saviq: imports is small qml or .js file imports
<Saviq> mzanetti, Ubuntu.Components has a plugin, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... a module can consist of plugins and imports
<Saviq> mzanetti, now we're talking ;)
<mzanetti> QQuick 2.0 is a module
<Saviq> mzanetti, so module[plugins (C++), imports (qml)]
<mzanetti> Saviq: rule of thumb, yeah...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then do we want them separately in our root?
<Saviq> that's 3 import paths where one should generally suffice
<Saviq> and then
<mzanetti> Saviq: you thinking about moving the FakeHud plugin etc too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, considering
<Saviq> mzanetti, want to avoid duplicates
<Saviq> mzanetti, where we, for example, need mocked Unity or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... could make sense... could cause things I don't see now though
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah that was my question, too
<mzanetti> but yeah... I guess a mock-hud plugin could indeed be useful in some other places than the hud qmluitests
<Saviq> should we have /modules, /plugins /imports /tests/modules /tests/plugins /tests/imports
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't sound like a friday afternoon task, but would sound like a clean solution, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, you've learned something there :D
<mzanetti> :D
<jussi> So, Im on Kubuntu and I have the unity webapps thing coming up on my chromium. I have 3 questions: 1. what is this?/what does it do? 2. If its useful, how do I install it (it currently gives me a html file  of a LP page when I try install it) 3. if its not useful on kubuntu, how do I get rid of it... ?
<mzanetti> jussi:+1. I think its weird that all the browsers pop up those webapps thingies when not running unity... however, I don't think #unity is the right channel to ask this :D
<mzanetti> jussi: try something like #webapps
<tsdgeos> jussi: i don't think it does anything in kubuntu, just click "don't ask me anymore". That's what i did
<jussi> hrm, #webapps ? not seen that, but Ill give it a try...
<jussi> mzanetti: that channel doesnt exist :/
<jussi> tsdgeos: I dont have that option... :/
<mzanetti> jussi: #ubuntu-webapps
<tsdgeos> it was there in firefox at least afair
<jussi> tsdgeos: http://i.imgur.com/tIdd2yN.png
<jussi> mzanetti: ahh, that makes sense
<tsdgeos> ok, that's definitely not what i got in firefox
<tsdgeos> it was more combo-like
<tsdgeos> and you could say "ignore me forever"
<jussi> yeah, I asked in -webapps, lets see what they say
<tsdgeos> we have a typo in the license checker :D
<tsdgeos> Found 1 license prolems:
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑ where is that code?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think somewhere in tests/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: depends... we have 2 license checkers
<tsdgeos> really? grep sound nothing
<tsdgeos> may it be the jenkins one?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: one in jenkins that runs before the build
<tsdgeos> that one
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and one in the tests from Michi
<mzanetti> tsdgeos:  lp:ps-qa-tools
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: where is the typo?
<tsdgeos> "Found 1 license prolems:"
<mzanetti> hehe... right
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-ci/498/console
<tsdgeos> maybe it was fixed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://10.97.9.46/hooks/A10checklicenseheaders
<mzanetti> nope
<tsdgeos> grep doensn't find it there either
<tsdgeos> there = ps-qa-tools
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then lp:pbuilderjenkins
<mzanetti> sorry
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/pbuilderjenkins/fix_typo/+merge/158572
<tsdgeos> dednick: something weird happened in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-test-panel/+merge/157927
<tsdgeos> it says you removed and added tests/qmluitests/Panel/qml/CMakeLists.txt :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess you don't mind if it takes a week or two until it is actually installed on all jenkins nodes?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: otherwise you would need to make a release
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: lol no
<tsdgeos> can't live without that fixed
<paulliu> mzanetti: hi
<tsdgeos> tickling my inner mind
<tsdgeos> j/k
<tsdgeos> i was just doing something for 3 min before lunch is ready
<mzanetti> paulliu: hey. I just wanted to ask on where you stand with the IndicatorMenuWindow tests to avoid conflicts
<mzanetti> paulliu: but I've found your branch
<mzanetti> paulliu: I'm writing tests for Panel/Menus/Overview* right now.
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, btw, want to use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/961680 for the tomboy issue (you told me to open a bug yesterday)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961680 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "New note window (when clicking "Create New Note" from indicator icon) sometimes doesn't take focus" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, yeh... it would be nice if we could track all these issues on bug 627195
<ubot5> bug 627195 in Ubuntu One Client "Window management - Apps raised from indicators sometimes dont have the focus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627195
<seb128> Trevinho, wfm
<jussi> sigh, frustrating that there isnt anyone awake in -webapps. perhaps Ill have better luck in US wake up time
<Trevinho> seb128: this is an hackish way yo get the click event timestamp, though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701235/ :)
<seb128> Trevinho, nice little hack ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: in theory the only other way we have is use gtk_main_do_event and using it it in lidbusmenu to activate the gtk-menu used in the libappindicator (so that gtk_get_current_event_time will work)... the problem is that building a nice fake event that bypassess the gtk checks is not that easy...
<Trevinho> seb128: gtk activate should include a timestamp parameter... that would fix things for good
<seb128> right
<dednick> Saviq: was just about to get onto another test case and was going to take a look at DashContent. Says to talk to you first?
<mzanetti> anyone up for a test review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet.test-indicators-overview/+merge/158587
<dednick> mzanetti: sure
<dandrader> Saviq, need your approval here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_improve_cmake_add_qml_test/+merge/158386
<Saviq> dandrader, you don't exactly need mine :D
<dednick> mzanetti: done. comment added.
<Saviq> dednick, hey, now that I look at it again, when you provide a mock Lenses object to it
<Saviq> dednick, should be fairly testable
<dednick> Saviq: yep. that's what i thought as well.
<Saviq> dednick, so yeah, have at it
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_improve_cmake_add_qml_test/+merge/158386 got time to check this? :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<dandrader> this is a pre-req for another merge proposal that is pending
<mzanetti> dednick: good catch! thanks. fixed
<Saviq> dandrader, some minor nitpicks
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... you have it already. should I still review or did you a complete review already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's done
<mzanetti> Cimi: you around?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Cimi: there are a couple of MPs from you in the queue that are waiting to be fixed
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_IndicatorItem/+merge/157919
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_greeter-clock/+merge/157859
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> will do now
<hyperair> i hear that the launcher can be resized to 8px now
<hyperair> is that true?
<Cimi> mzanetti, first one pushed
<Cimi> also the latter
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<mzanetti> Cimi: first one approved
<Saviq> dandrader, I meant there's a rogue space before "${ARGN}"
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, right
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed
<Saviq> dandrader, cheers
<excalibr> >now that you can resize launcher icon size to min of 8 pxl, why the change hasnt been reflected on the slider opt in Appearance applet?
<excalibr> >i hate that my custom launcher size always get reset to 32px everytime i open the applet to change wallpaper
<mzanetti> Cimi: on the second one... would you mind fixing lines 42 - 44
<excalibr> hope that is just oversight and will be fixed in daily updates
<excalibr> or should i file a bug report on that?
<mzanetti> excalibr: yeah, sounds like a bug
<mzanetti> excalibr: better report if you want it to be fixed anytime soon
<excalibr> which package should i file it under?
<mzanetti> excalibr: the package where the broken slider comes from
<Saviq> tsdgeos, standup?
<Saviq> greyback, ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's that?
<Cimi> do we have a new line here?
<mzanetti> Cimi: every file should end with a newline
<excalibr> mzanetti: i think it's gnome-control-center-unity
<mzanetti> Cimi: and your merge removed it
<excalibr> k. filling a bug report now, hopefully someone will notice it
<Cimi> mzanetti, done
<Cimi> mzanetti, curiosity, why is that needed?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'll explain after the standup
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> Cimi: ah, i see your name is against it in the test blueprint.
<Cimi> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashBar_bottomswipe/+merge/150847
<mzanetti> Cimi: so.... As I wrote in the MP, this most likely wouldn't harm us in a CMakeLists.txt.
<mzanetti> Cimi:  but the rationale behind it is this:
<mzanetti> immagine a foo.h file that contains a class definition but no newline at the end
<mzanetti> now the according .cpp file does this:
<mzanetti>  #include foo.h
<mzanetti> #include bar.h
<mzanetti> if foo.h does not have a newline at the end the result after preprocessing would look like
<mzanetti>  };#include bar.h
<paulliu> ok, then I'll start working on DashPeople.qml
<paulliu> test for DashPeople.qml.
<mzanetti> paulliu: cool. make sure to put it into the blueprint and the doc
<mzanetti> Cimi: understood?
<paulliu> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, yep! thx
<excalibr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-unity/+bug/1168409
<excalibr> done
<dednick> mzanetti: regarding your coverage review doc. Should we be updating that as we write the tests?
<didrocks> fginther: hey, around?
<fginther> didrocks, morning
<didrocks> fginther: how are you?
<fginther> didrocks, excellent, just found the gensymbols problem
<didrocks> fginther: ah, was about to ask you if you saw it :)
<didrocks> fginther: there were still some sedding somewhere? are we sure everything is nuked now?
<didrocks> dead and burried ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1168409 in gnome-control-center-unity (Ubuntu) "Min slider value for launcher icon size needs to be updated" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> waow, ubot5 with almost 3 minutes a lag ;)
<fginther> didrocks, the 100scopes stack had that in there, Looking at it, I think it's just a copy and paste error
<dednick> Cimi: You need some help with the Unity plugin?
<Cimi> dednick, yup
<Cimi> dednick, do you need the plugin too?
<dednick> Cimi: ya. i need lens related objects
<dednick> havent looked into it much, but i'm guessing Lenses & Lens
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> dednick, I suppose we need to copy the files from the real unity plugins, for those two objects, and fake everything that is real?
<dednick> Cimi: not really sure. I was able to get away with just using qml objects for the Indicator tests for the most part. So it might be easier not to use the c++ objects. Would be easier to control the test data as well.
<Cimi> mmm
<mzanetti> dednick: please... no need to be precise... just drop in your name if you started something to avoid collisions
<dednick> ie for Lenses just use a ListModel
<Cimi> dednick, but for lens we need other things
<Cimi> maybe
<dednick> Cimi: i think as long as the object can be modelled in qml we should try stick with that. you can still have functions and such on the objects. But if it does start to get complicated then may need to use c++.
<dednick> Cimi: unless you've done it all already :)
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I might try doing a Lens
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> :D
<dednick> it also means you dont have to recompile every time you test ;)
<Cimi> dednick, even more
<Cimi> dednick, it means I don't have to write c++ :)
<dednick> hehe
<Cimi> I need a tea or I sleep on the chair
<Cimi> it has been an intense week
<dednick> Cimi: actually, looking at the code i think we may be out of luck. lenses needs to return objects. dont think we can do that with ListElements
<dednick> so c++ might be the way :(
<Cimi> dednick, do we need those objects?
<dednick> yeah. lens.
<Cimi> dednick, and we can't have a Lens property?
<Cimi> inside lenses?
<dednick> it's the ListElement that requires the property. and i dont believe so
<dednick> Cimi:  have you got a plugin working? or shall i write a quick plugin and we can add the necessary to that?
<Cimi> dednick, the latter
<dednick> ok.
<Cimi> I can write a quickplugin too
<Cimi> but empty
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, do you need some afternoon check? :)
<dednick> Cimi: lp:~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/remove_roleschanged_signal/+merge/158634
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: approved
<greyback> Saviq: oops, completely forgot, I was afk. Sorry
<dednick> Cimi: for anything in the dash test folder that you want to run using qmlscene or the test runner, you need to do "QML2_IMPORT_PATH=../../../builddir/tests/qmluitests/Dash/qml/"
<dednick> Cimi if you want to add a qmluitest in the makefile, you need to "add_qml_test(TestName IMPORT_PATH ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/qml)"
<sil2100> didrocks: will get back to you in an hour, ok :) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: I will probably go EOW in an hour
<didrocks> sil2100: did you get any issue? since this morning? I thought that would take a couple of hours at most TBH
<sil2100> didrocks: no, it's all fine, it builds and installs on the chroot, been consulting all other steps, since there are no tests in this branch
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, and btw. a dh_install in the dh_override_auto_install is not needed it seems!
<sil2100> didrocks: it calls dh_install anyway ;)
<Cimi> dednick, next time push to ~unity-team
<sil2100> Even when dh_auto_install is not called anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: I still want something with --fail-missing :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess it's the script that we can doing that ;)
<dednick> Cimi: ah. yeah i'll do that.
<dednick> Cimi: updated
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, --fail-missing is added and working!
<sil2100> didrocks: there were some files missing though ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: great! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: needing any other help? do you think you will finish in the next hour?
<mzanetti> greyback: I've approved this but now there's a conflict in autolanding: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity/lvwph-tests/+merge/158336
<greyback> mzanetti: am on it
<dednick> Cimi: updated
<dednick> fek
<greyback> mzanetti: ok fix pushed
<mzanetti> greyback: ack. I'll recheck
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll be filling a merge request this very moment, since I'm afraid there will be anyway some modifications requested from reviewers ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok ;)
<mzanetti> greyback: something seems to have gone wrong... tst_FilterGrid is not passing on your branch any more
<greyback> mzanetti: hmmm, let me try
<dandrader> when use run_on_device, most of the time qml-phone-shell crashes a couple of seconds after start up (while it's still loading date and filling up dash). I have to try it a couple of times to get it to finish its initialization successfully
<dandrader> do you guys experience this as well?
<dandrader> s/loading date/loading data
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have this on the desktop... gdb doesn't print too much useful stuff
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, on my desktop it doesn't crash.
<mzanetti> dandrader: it does here around 50% of the times when I launch it with no arguments
<mzanetti> dandrader: when I pass -geometry with some large values, it doesn't happen any more
<dandrader> mzanetti, but you don't get any crash with run_on_device?
<greyback> mzanetti: fix pushed. Bad merge by me
<mzanetti> dandrader: to be honest I didn't try in a while. but I remember that when this started on the desktop for me, the device didn't show it
<greyback> dandrader: I get it sometimes too yes. Do you have applications running on the phone? Sometimes I think that's related
<mzanetti> greyback: so once more testing proved useful :)
<dandrader> greyback, not that I'm aware of
<dandrader> s/not/nothing
<greyback> mzanetti: :P
<mzanetti> greyback: ok. approved. cheers
<greyback> mzanetti: thank you
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems you're out of luck... yet another conflict: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-autolanding/198/console
<Cimi> mzanetti, fixed
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, shit, the MR link:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/android-audiosystem/packaging_review/+merge/158647
<didrocks> sil2100: really minor comments done :)
<didrocks> sil2100: we can add that afterwards :)
<didrocks> sil2100: think about filing the spreadsheet if you didn't yet
<sil2100> didrocks: filled in the relevant parts, trying to find a solution to the no-tests-executed
<didrocks> great! ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, but from what I see dh_clean is executed? I mean, in the buildlog I see dh_clean mentioned
<didrocks> sil2100: dh_clean and not dh clean, right?
<sil2100> dh clean as well
<sil2100> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture armhf
<sil2100>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<sil2100> dh clean
<sil2100>    dh_testdir
<sil2100>    debian/rules override_dh_auto_clean
<sil2100> And dh_clean somewhere later
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, fine with me then :)
<sil2100> But looking at the copyright to make sure
<sil2100> didrocks: never made the bootstrapping commit, so tell me if that's how you do it if there are UNRELEASED changes in the changelog
<didrocks> sil2100: you pushed?
<didrocks> ok, looking :)
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect!
<didrocks> sil2100: once you have checked the copyright, tell me, I'll top approve :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ah also, something else to check, the build-dep, that they are correct ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked if they're in main, but will check if all build-deps are needed ;) As for the copyright, it seems correct, at least LGPL for the 2 directories as listed and apache for everything else
<sil2100> I saw a few files with UNKNOWN licenses, but that's fine?
<didrocks> sil2100: open them
<didrocks> sil2100: sometimes, they are manually written and licencecheck doesn't catch them
<didrocks> sil2100: also, check the authors (hence the --copyright)
<didrocks> sil2100: if nothing is told, there are considered under the same license than other files in the directory they are in
<sil2100> Ah ha! Found some small ones
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: what's the short version of a BSD version?
<didrocks> sil2100: I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701911/ quite frequently
<Mirv> didrocks: just a quick note that if jstrand didn't ping you, he updated the skype bug report bug #1155327 that he isn't blocking the workaround
<ubot5> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
<didrocks> Mirv: oh great! yeah, I didn't get any ping :)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you know where we can that in for the skype package?
<didrocks> Mirv: because we don't have it in the repo?
<didrocks> I think it's only in the microsoft package, isn't it?
<didrocks> ah, steve will take care of the partner archive, great :)
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed a copyright mod ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: trusting you (we'll do another review when NEWing anyway as files will certainly change)
<didrocks> sil2100: build-deps are ok?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, steve commented about it it seems
<sil2100> didrocks: yep! Build-deps checked now
<sil2100> All ok
<didrocks> sil2100: approved! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: let's put it in the daily release system on Monday
<didrocks> sil2100: and ensure you filed everything in the spreadsheet :)
<sil2100> didrocks: as for the tests, there are no tests there and as I discussed with the developers, it seems it might not make sense to work on adding them since the package will be obsolate anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: see the note I added on the spreadsheet :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, thanks ;) I was trying to access my pandaboard at home for testing remotely, but it seems I wasn't really prepared for that
<sil2100> So I'll simply install it on it tomorrow once I'm back
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so yeah, let's add it to a stack together on Monday
<sil2100> \o/
<dednick> Cimi: didnt see you there. I just sent you an email. I've updated the branch with a lenses model.
<dednick> doenst do much at the moment. just contains some static lens objects which don't do anything.
<dednick> also added some test lens views for the DashContent tests.
<dandrader> kgunn, is there any document or video showing how the tablet version of unity should look like? specially the side stage thing
<kgunn> dandrader: let me dig a little....& Katie is owner of this from design
<kgunn> dandrader: ~6:10 in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5kGaIRCRKA
<dandrader> kgunn, thanks@
<dandrader> !
<kgunn> dandrader: and the doc https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1rMiiF_hRoV6SkOhau7UQRf6mAUHhnjKVVrZmdEYp3Uw/edit?usp=drive_web
<fginther> cyphermox, if you're not too busy, I finally have the qa stack fully transitioned: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/qa-stack-update/+merge/158197
<cyphermox> awesome!
<cyphermox> reviewed.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-13
<Grottenolm> Hey there, when I put xchat --minimize=[0,1,2] into the autostart, it just runs in the background but no icon appears anywhere. When I start it later, it works, i.e. I can see the icon in the panel. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-14
<smspillaz> Grottenolm: yes, initially minimized windows are a kind of half-supported usecase
<smspillaz> they haven't been mapped yet so there isn't too much we can know about them
<olli> gm
<Grottenolm> smspillaz, this means that there's no simple solution available, right?
<tigrang> Is this intended or a bug: Without having locks LO writer to the launcher, open Writer, move the launcher icon in the dock to a new location, close writer, the Writer icon stays in the dock and is locked
<tigrang> The app doesnt matter, as long as you dont already have it locked in the launcher
<MCR_> smspillaz, hi :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-07
<beidl> Someone from the unity7 team here who could help me with a little problem? I've got problems testing my patch.
<asac> tsdgeos: saviq pointed out that the last thing was not compatible with py2
<asac> i repusehd another
<asac> not sure if things were merged etc.
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i tried the last thing
<tsdgeos> with python2
<tsdgeos> and it worked just fine
<asac> tsdgeos: really? :)
<asac> good
<asac> let me double check the behaviour
<tsdgeos> yes
<asac> tsdgeos: but str (a,'utf-8') doesnt exist
<asac> afaik
<tsdgeos> meh
<asac> >>> str ("asdasd", 'utf-8')
<asac> Traceback (most recent call last): File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<asac> TypeError: str() takes at most 1 argument (2 given)
<tsdgeos> i tried it wrong
<asac> heh
<tsdgeos> yes my fault
<asac> tsdgeos: so the MP should be fine now: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/unity8/fix-system-integration-test-type-error/+merge/214458
<asac> not sure how to resurrect the state
<asac> if it was merged i can also resubmit a change on top
<asac> otherwise just re-review and reapprove i guess
 * tsdgeos tries again, now correctly
<tsdgeos> don't worry i'll handle it
<asac> thx
<tsdgeos> should be fine now
<tsdgeos> tx for the fix :)
<tsdgeos> asac: sil2100: btw i didn't know we had switched to autopilot3 by default
<tsdgeos> i'm still using regular autopilot here
<asac> tsdgeos: what is phablet-test-run using?
<asac> if that is out of sync with infra that should be fixed
<tsdgeos> no idea :D
<tsdgeos> i'm *manually* running autopilot
<Saviq> asac, I *think* it's using py3 by now
<asac> right. so for final test of MPs we should use phablet-test-run as we are trying to keep hacks and hooks the same as in infra
<asac> if thats not good enough or hard to use please let me know
<asac> so we can fix it
<Saviq> asac, p-t-r is part of the testplan for us, so yeah that will definitely be done
<asac> good. lets double check with sergio when he i son i guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please link the bug to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/categoryDelegateRangeFixOvershootDetection/+merge/212892
<sil2100> Saviq: hi!
<Saviq> sil2100, hey ho
<sil2100> Saviq: so, in silo 13 libusermetrics FTBFS - and since camera-app build-deps on the new version, it's in an eternal dep-wait and being stuck in the 'Building' phase
<sil2100> Saviq: I updated the comment field and aborted the build job
<Saviq> pete-woods, ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this one doesn't fix the "empty stuff" bug, it's just fixing some optimization
<sil2100> Saviq: could you have someone looking at the PPA, fixing and rebuilding? ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't it fix the "last item on carousel doesn't work", though?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, that's another one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/carouselLastItemClick/+merge/214230
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
<pete-woods> Saviq: I think that build needed kicking off again, but it was stuck on the build wait
<Saviq> pete-woods, so what shall I kick?
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'm just going to run a bzr bd to be _absolutely_ sure, but you should really be able to kick off the whole PPA again
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok, don't, let me and let's see
<pete-woods> Saviq: well for what it's worth, bzr bd completed successfully for me locally
<Saviq> paulliu, hey
<Saviq> paulliu, I assigned bug #1302213 to you, could you look into adding an API like that to unity-mir
<ubot5> bug 1302213 in Unity 8 "API to bring down the session" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302213
<Saviq> paulliu, there needs to be a signal on the QML object for unity8 to exit as well
<asac> tsdgeos: those jenkins job failures in the MP i made; are those expected?
<Saviq> asac, /me looks
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-trusty-touch/45/?
<asac> and
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/51/?
<asac> are listed as UNSTABLE in the jenkins bot post
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/51/console
<asac> guess thats the only failure
<asac> and 45 just is indicates this job failing
<asac> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/__init__.py", line 437, in __call__
<asac> p.pid for p in psutil.Process(pid).get_children(recursive=True)
<asac> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/psutil/__init__.py", line 232, in __init__
<Saviq> asac, yeah, the migration to phablet-test-run on the ci job doesn't seem to have gone well still
<asac> raise NoSuchProcess(pid, None, 'no process found with pid %s' % pid)
<asac> + log_error screen unlock failed, skipping unity8
<asac> psutil._error.NoSuchProcess: no process found with pid 2918
<asac> Saviq: how long is this plaguing us?
<Saviq> asac, since the switch to phablet-test-run, effectively, I've been pinging Francis on this last week, not sure what's the progress
<asac> Saviq: when was that?
<Saviq> asac, week and a half ago or so
<asac> Saviq: does the failyure above have something to do with the new "consolidated" unlock approach?
<Saviq> asac, it's not critical, though, as we're running the test before release anyway
<asac> did that land?
<asac> yeah sure
<Saviq> asac, no, it didn't
<asac> still would be better if one could take the bot feedback serios :)
<asac> ok let me know if you feel it got stuck
<asac> (the process of getting this fixed)
<Saviq> asac, agreed, will do
<Saviq> asac, will land it later today
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/unity8/+spec/suru-icon-switch
<om26er> Trevinho, ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1302761
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Wrong icon when dragging items in the launcher" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't know what to do regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300302 :-(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300302 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dead area at bottom when scrolling in scopes" [High,Incomplete]
<tsdgeos> i can't get it to happen for me at all
<tsdgeos> been trying a few hours already to make it break every way i could think of
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :/
<tsdgeos> but it has to be very frequent for them i guess, otherwise it wouldn't be a release blocker, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe we could prep a logging-enabled version that folks could install and upload the log when that happened?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really very frequent, no, just that a few people had it happen
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok, looks like the thing built
<pete-woods> Saviq: whew!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess i can add some logging yes, the problem with loging is that you have to iterate a few times until you find the logging you really need, but sure, i'll try to think on all the logging i could need it and create a MR with it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing better comes to mind
<tsdgeos> agreed
<mhr3_> seb128, so, i hear we're removing the setting
<mhr3_> seb128, do you want us to prepare a branch, or do you prefer to take care of it?
<seb128> mhr3_, I want you to get the design updated and to file a bug with the rational
<mhr3_> seb128, the design is outdated already
<seb128> mhr3_, right, and I'm following the design
<mhr3_> we never had a list of scopes there
<mhr3_> and mpt is lost
<seb128> lost?
<mhr3_> will try to catch him
<seb128> k
<mhr3_> anyway, lunch now
<seb128> well, I'm not updating anything until we have an updated design and a bug with the rational
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<mpt> mhr3_, do you have a compass I can borrow?
<dawnk_> When I change my scaling in Settings > Display from 1 to anything less than that, some parts of unity gets messed up.
<dawnk_> For instance, when I right click on any application on the dash, the options I get are not aligned.
<dawnk_> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<dawnk_> Can anyone check if it is replicable?
<Saviq> dawnk_, probably best to "apport-bug unity", so that people don't overlook it
<dawnk_> Saviq, I want to be sure if this is replicable.
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/workaround-ubuntushape-bug-in-launcher/+merge/214516
<Saviq> dawnk_, I don't see them misaligned here, but it looks like they're not scaled
<Saviq> dawnk_, ah, if I go down to 0.625 they get screwed indeed in the preview
<dawnk_> Saviq, so it's indeed a bug?
<Saviq> dawnk_, yeah, I'd say so
<Saviq> dawnk_, "Wrong scaling in previews" or so
<dawnk_> Saviq, how do I file a bug?
<Saviq> dawnk_, alt+f2, "apport-bug unity"
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hey
<dawnk_> Saviq, thanks. Will I be asked for a description?
<Saviq> dawnk_, yes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, what's up?
<Saviq> dawnk_, after it's sent to launchpad.net
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I think I had the icon issue too (or at least something similar) in the launcher
<mzanetti> MacSlow: trying to reproduce it for the notifications
<mzanetti> MacSlow: can I create such an update in the qmltests?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I've an isolated testcase an am debugging ubuntu-ui-toolkit's shapeitem.cpp right now...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, let me forward you my testcase...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: can you paste me the testcase please
<mzanetti> yeah
<MacSlow> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7203536
<dawnk_> Saviq, do I need a launchpad account?
<Saviq> dawnk_, yes
<Saviq> dawnk_, which is the same as an Ubuntu / Ubuntu One account if you have one
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's using regular wallpaper images (as example for large photos) and some icons from the suru theme-packet for small ones.
<dawnk_> Saviq, alright, thanks.
<tsdgeos> davmor2: how often can you reproduce the empty space on the dash? if i give you a build with some enabled debugging you think that would be useful?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: most days one thing that looks like it might trigger it is closing apps with the quit option but as I say it really is random :)
<tsdgeos> davmor2: quit option => quit from HUD?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: yeap ogra managed to get an empty screen from that
<tsdgeos> ok, let me try with that
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! I'll take away your split greeter silo if you don't mind ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, wow, down on silos again? do what you gotta do
<sil2100> YEah...
<Saviq> pete-woods, hey, did we decide that you should take over the usermetrics output QML plugin?
<Saviq> as the only thing we're doing with it is qmlRegisterSingletonType in the LightDM plugin...
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah, I thought it would be sensible
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok, let's go for that, make sure to install in the shell plugin like unity-scopes-shell does
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'm not sure what that means, is that some special path for QML plugins?
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, for shell-facing ones
<Saviq> pete-woods, a very similar package to unity-plugin-scopes would be best
<pete-woods> okay, cool, I'll have a look at that
<Saviq> pete-woods, i.e. unity-plugin-usermetrics or so
<pete-woods> Saviq: should I use the same name as the existing one?
<Saviq> pete-woods, it's LightDM.Infographic now
<Saviq> pete-woods, maybe it makes sense to keep it UserMetric
<Saviq> pete-woods, or MetricOutput or something
<Saviq> pete-woods, I'm not hung up on the current name
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, just wanted to make life easiest on you
<pete-woods> I'm guessing there's a fake one or two of them around in the unity8 codebase, too
<Saviq> pete-woods, it will actually be easier if we rip it out of LightDM, will stop being confusing
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, but the new fake one will be rather simple, so is fine
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, I'm totally happy with that
<pete-woods> Saviq: on a similar note, HUD now exports a Qt interface that should be totally compatible with the wrapper in unity8
<pete-woods> was't sure whether you thought it was worth deleting the stuff from unity8? or if we're just not touching HUD
<Saviq> pete-woods, oh, so we can rip that out, too, nice
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, not a high prio, but cleaning it up would be nice
<pete-woods> Saviq: the HUD integration tests actually run against this interface, so to me it'd make sense to use it
<davmor2> tsdgeos: Wait I think I might be onto something,  Install a few apps 5 say,  expand the installed section then sroll to the bottom of it, open one of the bottom apps and I thing what is happening is the line where available apps is it where the cut off happens
<pete-woods> Saviq: anyway, I'll make make libusermetrics export that plugin now
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok coolz
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, I can confirm bad things happening there
<Saviq> davmor2, tsdgeos, I don't think you actually need to install any apps, just launch some of the bottom ones from an expanded Installed list
<Saviq> edge swipe to get the launcher, press BFB
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm just setting it up as I have it here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you be more specific in what you do? opening an app doesn't cause anything wrong here
 * tsdgeos has been opening apps all day
<davmor2> tsdgeos: on the apps scope, expand the installed section.  Scroll to the very bottom of it so you can see the available apps, open one of the bottom apps in the installed section then swipe it from the left to the right
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i'm on top
<tsdgeos> everything works
<davmor2> tsdgeos: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-07-150301.png this is what you get
<tsdgeos> not here :/
<davmor2> tsdgeos: are you on a mako?  are you on the current proposed image, do you have some trunk stuff in place
<tsdgeos> i am on a nexus4, yes, not sure i understand that last question
<davmor2> tsdgeos: are you on image 280? and do you have any ppa/trunk stuff installed that might make you install different to ours so far 4 people have been able to reproduce using those steps
<tsdgeos> davmor2: when do you get to that state, does swiping up and down fix it for you?
<tsdgeos> because that's pretty different from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/171365295/2014-03-29%2011.56.49.jpg
<davmor2> tsdgeos: yeap if I swipe up far enough all the apps reappear
<tsdgeos> davmor2: yes, 280, no, nothing different from trunk
<tsdgeos> i mean, i'm basically using image 280 yes
<davmor2> tsdgeos: let me get a video
<tsdgeos> davmor2: just for completion, how many rows of installed apps do you have?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: forgive the openness of the .MOV file format it is the one that my camera records in. https://www.dropbox.com/s/ywkw29kc1hjhcg6/P1000134.MOV
<davmor2> tsdgeos: I have 7 additional apps installed
<tsdgeos> davmor2: how many rows is that?
<davmor2> 11 rows and 1 additional application
<davmor2> tsdgeos: but I can do a full wipe and try the same steps there
<tsdgeos> so 12 rows
<davmor2> 11 complete rows and 1 in the 12th yes
<tsdgeos> ok, let me see if having 12 rows changes anything here
<Cimi> Saviq, you know where qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h is?
<paulliu> Saviq: how to logout in unity8?
<tsdgeos> taht if i could login to ubuntu one ....
<Cimi> or someone else
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how did you fix the issue you had with login in to ubuntu onein the phone?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: apt-file is your friend
<tsdgeos> qtbase5-private-dev: /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.2.1/QtGui/qpa/qplatformnativeinterface.h
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but if I don't have the file? :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes, that is what apt-file does
<tsdgeos> tell you where the file is
<tsdgeos> even if you don't have it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mmm I have it, cmake thing then
<tsdgeos> adding accounts is totally broken
<tsdgeos> the thing doesn't even open
<tsdgeos> when clicking on it
<tsdgeos> meh
 * tsdgeos flashes the phone for the third time today
 * MacSlow cannot connect to the mumble-server
 * MacSlow reboots and sees if that helps
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos, mzanetti: still can't connet to the mumble-server...
<Saviq> MacSlow, had to try 4 times myself...
<davmor2> tsdgeos: did you open accounts and close it at some point?
<MacSlow> Saviq, about 7 times now... and a reboot...
<davmor2> tsdgeos: there is a known bug for that if you did
<tsdgeos> davmor2: well, i'm bootstraping now
<tsdgeos> couldn't find myself to do anything else
<davmor2> tsdgeos: did the video help?
<tsdgeos> davmor2: well, i'll try to get the same amount of rows you have and see if that helps
<tsdgeos> it's not that i don't trust your word
<tsdgeos> is just that it doesn't happen here ^_^
<tsdgeos> but let's see if adding a few apps helps
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what would you add to cmake for detecting it?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: let me try a bootstrap too and see if I can still reproduce it
<MacSlow> Saviq, still no luck... added my notes the stand-up doc
<Saviq> MacSlow, kthx
<Saviq> MacSlow, you're actually there ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ${Qt5Gui_PRIVATE_INCLUDE_DIRS}
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's not really me... trust me... that's... I don't know :)
<davmor2> MacSlow: maybe it's the ghost of MacSlow past and that why you can't login in the present :D
<MacSlow> davmor2, usually mumble is pretty trouble-free for me
<mhall119> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1303858
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303858 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Recent apps labels don't support Unicode" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mhall119, right, thanks
 * Saviq no gets Trojitá in his dash
<tsdgeos> davmor2: ok, 12 rows definitely does cause that problem
<tsdgeos> davmor2: i'm not sure it is the same of the one in popey's screenshot, but at least now i have something i can reproduce and aim fixing
<davmor2> tsdgeos: see is 11 shows 1 and 10 shows 2 :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, \o/
<mhall119> Saviq: it's not in the store
<mhall119> Saviq: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/trojita/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.trojita-ubuntu_0.1_armhf.click if you want to install and test
<Saviq> mhall119, yup
<Saviq> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> np
<Saviq> mhall119, can I post this to the bug?
<Saviq> pete-woods, I'm afraid we lost the silo for infographics, there seems to be landing congestion
 * Saviq wonders when will didrocks start implementing London-style congestion charge...
<didrocks> Saviq: well, the airline isn't the train :p the train isn't a staging area, that's the goal of the airline
<didrocks> you can stay in the terminal as long as you want :p
<didrocks> even during nights!
<didrocks> then, you lost your citizenship
<didrocks> and you start winning money
<didrocks> and then
<Saviq> didrocks, don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining ;)
<didrocks> oh no, already a movie :p
<Saviq> didrocks, just wondering when you'll start collecting money for assigning a silo ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: shhhhhh, that's a 14.10 "improvements" :)
<seb128> Saviq, he should charge money for people holding a silo for days rather ;-)
<pete-woods> Saviq: no worries, I understand we're very congested
<didrocks> (not joking, we talked about CI coins some weeks ago)
<didrocks> s/weeks/months actually
<Saviq> didrocks, it does look from the current queue like we could have some things merged into bigger landings
<Saviq> like...
<Saviq> seb128... three landings... one after the other ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: I agreed, when I'm handling some, I keep asking people to merge their requests :p
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah… you know, the frenchies… don't trust them!
<Saviq> I never do!
<didrocks> you learnt from it, I can hear some fear-story :)
<didrocks> more seriously, I'll pass the message again today
<tsdgeos> come on
<tsdgeos> and now my "Avaliable" apps is one
<tsdgeos> gone
<tsdgeos> why does the world hate me so much?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you have any idea what can cause the "Avaliable" apps not to show up and how do i fix it?
<tsdgeos> i haz internet
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but "my apps" is showing up?
<tsdgeos> yep
<mhr3> tsdgeos, look at ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<mhr3> but likely an issue on the server
<tsdgeos> right, i get nothing when run on the desktop either :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like it's the server indeed, we all lost our available apps
 * Saviq has on
<Saviq> one
<tsdgeos> can't reproduce the bug anymore :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed it! ;)
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean you did, did you? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can't reproduce == you fixed it? ;)
<tsdgeos> yessir
<Saviq> shipit
<Saviq> alecu, do you know of server issues with the app store? seems all of us here basically lost their available apps...
<tsdgeos> it seems somebody dropped it all
<tsdgeos> and it's slowly being rebuilt
<Saviq> oh right, ~back now
<Cimi> Saviq, seems to work
<Cimi> mmm
<Saviq> Cimi, wwizard you mean? cool
<Cimi> maybe I forgot some includes
<Cimi> I was expecting it to not work
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, the kbd doesn't pop in, but the app seems to run
<Cimi> I'll dig in more
<pete-woods> Saviq: I've pushed an update to the infographics branch that has a QML plugin for unity8 in now
<Saviq> pete-woods, cool, will try and have a look tomorrow
<pete-woods> Saviq: awesome
<pete-woods> hopefully it should even compile this time
<Cimi> Saviq, how can I debug the osk not appearing?
<Cimi> greyback too
<greyback> Cimi: does it work in other places? Like a search in the dash?
<Cimi> greyback, hold on, might be under everything
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I'm not sure what actually puts it on top ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, make the wizard transparent, you'll know ;)
<tedg> Can't figure out how to make QtDBus register a subtree handler, does anyone have a hint there?
<Saviq> larsu, any idea there ↑?
<Saviq> mterry, ↑?
 * Saviq no gets dbus, let alone qtdbus ;P
<mterry> tedg, I remember playing with that a while ago...  I think I had problems doing it too
<mterry> tedg, you want to register several paths on the same object?
<tedg> mterry, No I want to be able to support paths without making objects for all of them.
<tedg> mterry, i.e. on path per application, but not needing to keep them all loaded in memory
<mterry> tedg, there is a way to insert yourself early in the dbus handling...  but I don't remember off the top of my head.  I think you register a callback with a dbusconnection or something for an incoming message?
<tedg> Hmm, can't seem to find that.
<tedg> Thinking about just stealing the libdbus connection ;-)
<tedg> Ah, I think this is it. QDBusVirtualObject
<Cimi> Saviq, notifications now don't work anymore on wifi :(
<mhr3> robru, ping?
<robru> mhr3, hi
<mhr3> robru, hey question
<robru> yeah?
<mhr3> robru, so apparently we have gsettings schema in libunity9
<mhall119> Saviq: sorry for the delay, yes you can add the click to the bug
<mhr3> robru, and i need to use that schema in a different pkg
<robru> mhr3, yes?
<mhr3> robru, but if i just build-dep on libunity-dev it realizes that none of its symbols are used and there's then no dep on libunity9
<robru> mhr3, so it sounds like you need to dep on libunity8
<robru> 9
<mhr3> robru, i can already hear a coredev screaming :P
<Cimi> does wify work for any of you?
<Cimi> on phone
<robru> mhr3, what package?
<mhr3> unity-plugin-scopes
<didrocks> (ahhhhhhhhhh)
<robru> mhr3, why does that make a core dev scream? one part of unity8 depending on a different part of unity8 seems fine to me?
<didrocks> (out of context, but seems I should scream :p)
<mhr3> see, he's screaming already ^^
<robru> mhr3, if it's a problem, then create a new binary package to supply just the schema. then make libunity9 and unity-plugin-scopes both depend on it.
<didrocks> maybe move the schema to its own -common package
<didrocks> arch: all
<mhr3> but libunity is on desktop
<mhr3> i'd need ffe and crap :P
<didrocks> and have both libunity9 and unity-plugin-scopes deps on it
<didrocks> robru: high five!
<robru> mhr3, so wait until next cycle then?
<robru> didrocks, :-P
<robru> mhr3, didrocks: do you really need FFe to make a new -common binary package? no features are changing, just administrative shuffle
<mhr3> robru, fine with me, people who consider it blocker for the image might disagree
<didrocks> robru: I think we need to, maybe ask on #ubuntu-release
<robru> mhr3, you ask on #ubuntu-release ;-)
<mhr3> i thought you're going to :P
<robru> mhr3, well, are you asking me to do the packaging changes too?
<mhr3> robru, are you volunteering? :)
<robru> mhr3, well, the person who will do the work should be the person who talks to the release team about what work is necessary. that way you get less telephone-game relaying of info
<Cimi> tedg, how can I debug not working wifi on the phone?
<mhr3> Cimi, restart the phone :)
<Cimi> tedg, I enter the correct password, tap connect, nothing happens
<robru> mhr3, fine I'll do it :-P
<mhr3> robru, i just don't know who to ping there
<Cimi> mhr3, you think I didn't?
<mhr3> Cimi, maybe you didn't type the password correctly?
<Cimi> oh no I did
<mhr3> Cimi, then restart it again :)
<Cimi> mhr3, third restart worked :)
<mhr3> Cimi, see :)
<Cimi> mhr3, feels like Windows :)
<beidl> Is someone from the unity7 team here who could lend me a hand? I would like to fix some things related to gestures before 14.04 gets release.
<mhr3> bregma, ^
<bregma> beidl, what sort of things?
<beidl> I've reported some bugs over the weekend. I've noticed that the replacement touchpad of my laptop supports those nice gestures that I've missed since running 12.04 on my older laptop.
<beidl> there are some details that don't work quite right. for example, the smooth slide-in effect that you get using 4 finger swiping is gone. the launcher just pops up without any hints
<beidl> I'd like to get a little guidance where to look in the code. it's quite massive for someone who hasn't looked at it and isn't used to the code style
<beidl> also, when tapping with 4 fingers if the dash was not opened before, results in an emtpy dash.
<beidl> and I'd like to get the 3 finger 2xtap-hold respect the alt-tab-bias-viewport setting
<beidl> regarding the last one, what I did was make GesturalWindowSwitcherPrivate  inherit from UnityshellOptions and do magic there.
<beidl> bregma, the problem is that when comiling, the test case for GesturalWindowSwitcher fails because of the newly included unityshell_options.h cant be found
<bregma> beidl, I've asked bschaefer to help with the code structure and build issues to get you started
<beidl> bregma, nice, thanks
<bschaefer> beidl, you'll most likly have to add unityshell_options.h to the tests/CMakeList.txt
<beidl> bschaefer, I'll try that and see. thanks.
<bschaefer> beidl, its a generated file
 * bschaefer tries to find where its even installed
<bregma> beidl, I don't have a touchpad with >= 4 touched (or, well, one that does not cause a kernel panic at the moment) but a 4-finger swipe gives me a nice smooth reveal animation for the launcher
<beidl> bschaefer, cmake is still pretty foreign to me.
<beidl> bregma, should I record a video? all I can say is that 12.04.4 from a live installation has this working where 14.04 does not
<bschaefer> beidl, which file did you end up including the unityshell_option.h in?
 * bschaefer is not an expert in CMake either :)
<beidl> bschaefer, GesturalWindowSwitcher.cpp
<beidl> bschaefer, in the header and the cpp actually. shouldn't cause problems though (ifdef, ifndef)
<bschaefer> beidl, there something in plugin/unityshell/CMakeList.txt that allows it to find that header, let me dig through that for a litte :)
<bschaefer> as that header is generated and put in build/generated/
<bschaefer> beidl, also if its in the header, theres no need for it to be in the *.cpp
<beidl> yeah, I know, i just noticed it now that it was in both files
<bschaefer> :)
<beidl> oh, and just because I did the launcher gesture again: it doesn't work if the mouse pointer is on a qt5 window
<bschaefer> weird...i should be at lease able to link/include the CMAKE_BUILD_DIR/generated to get that to work
 * bschaefer finds cmake confusing when things don't work how expected
<bregma> qt5 does some nasty business grabbing raw input from the dev nodes before it can get processed by the X11 stack
<bregma> at least it used to, I haven't looked lately
<bschaefer> duh, need the name of the project...
<beidl> that really shouldn't happen. baaaaad qt5 people, baaaaaaad.
<beidl> just uploaded the video to illustrate the problem: http://youtu.be/GY4YiZJ4Lrg
<beidl> only the hiding effect works how it's supposed to, the reveal effect somehow doesn't
<bschaefer> beidl, cool, so tests get build last (unityshell_options.h should get generated first)
<bschaefer> so let me get you a diff
<bschaefer> beidl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218257/
<beidl> bschaefer, thanks!
 * bschaefer didn't know we even had a test-gestures CMake dir
<bschaefer> beidl, np! There could be a better way to do it, but adding a dependency, but it didn't seem to like it
<bschaefer> by adding*
<bschaefer> but that way will work
<beidl> bschaefer, waiting for make clean && make to finish. time to get some coffee :)
<bschaefer> beidl, cool, i was just getting some coffee as well haha
<beidl> just like that xkcd comic about compiling
<beidl> "get back to work" - "compiling!" - "oh, carry on" :D
<bschaefer> haha, but nothings compiling on my end :)
<beidl> isn't that the case in everybodys project? haha
<bschaefer> i would say so!
<beidl> bschaefer, I just thought about it: why check the option in GesturalWindowSwitcher and add the right parameter to unity_screen->SetUpAndShowSwitcher() if I could just move the check into unityshell.cpp::SetUpShowSwitcher() itself and remove the redundant check?
<beidl> actually, the check gets done in unityshell.cpp:altTabInitiateCommon() and I think that could get moved to SetUpAndShowSwitcher() to have it work in any case
<beidl> whether it being alt-tabbing or doing finger gestures
<bschaefer> beidl, that sounds reasonable to me, which will remove the unityshell_options.h include
<bschaefer> im trying to remember why we made a check in altTabInit
<bschaefer> unityshell.cpp is our monster class :(
<bschaefer> its a bit crazy in there
<beidl> it looks familiar, our diploma project has this god object called MainGame. and it's everywhere ^^
<beidl> (running on windows, linux, android and hopefully soon on ubuntu touch if there is a way to get usb input as a confined app :D )
<bschaefer> yeah, all the other classes tend to be a bit nicer, but then getting them to talk with each other is always rough
<bschaefer> beidl, yeah that works altTabinit, or SetUpShowSwitcher
<bschaefer> beidl, awesome!
<bschaefer> beidl, what backend are you using? (To do all the fun systems setting up)
<beidl> bschaefer, you mean for USB input? RtMidi on desktops and libusb on Android.
<bschaefer> beidl, I see, I was thinking it was a game, with the MainGame class :). I ment to set up all the input/rendering/system events etc
<bschaefer> setting up a opengl context, or opengles context if needed, or straight software rendering
<beidl> bschaefer, think of it as a guitar hero clone. the rendering is done using a qt scene graph
<beidl> we experimented with a qml/html canvas, but performance was horrible
<bschaefer> beidl, oo i see awesome, yeah i just did some work with SDL2 and was wondering what you were using
<beidl> bschaefer, qt is the future man, the future! :D
<bschaefer> haha :)
<beidl> we redraw every single line/note/texture with every frame so we are not working the qt way with nodes (changing position of child nodes rather than removing nodes and adding new ones completely)
<bschaefer> i see, that sounds like it could get expensive the more textures that are out there
 * bschaefer doens't know qt very well
<bschaefer> but it would be ideal to only re-draw whats changed :)
<beidl> everything changes, the notes are always moving anyways. but yes, removing-and-readding all child nodes is arguably more expensive than just changing position of existing ones. but that would require more complex rendering that would hurt our deadline-ability ^^
<bschaefer> very true!
 * bschaefer has to get back to fixing a bug for his own deadline haha
<bschaefer> beidl, if you've anymore problems poke bregma or I!
<beidl> bschaefer alright! and thanks! :)
<bschaefer> beidl, good luck!
<beidl> just a quick question: how am i supposed to test the local build? cd ~/staging/build && setsid ./unity ? somehow my changes don't seem to take effect.
<beidl> rather: cd ~/staging/bin && setsid ./unity
<beidl> bregma ?
<bschaefer> beidl, you've to set up some env vars
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218832/
<bschaefer> beidl, as untiy, just kills compiz, and restarts compiz (unity is a script)
<bschaefer> then to run the unit tests, just go to unity/build
<bschaefer> make check
<beidl> bschaefer, thanks, going to try this
<bschaefer> also sometimes the plugin doesn't install correctly, if that doesn't work you can try copying it directly
<beidl> bschaefer, yup, copied the plugin manually and it now works!
<bschaefer> beidl, sweet, yeah not sure why it does that ... you usually copy it to ~/.compiz-1/plugins/
<larsu> Saviq: about what? How to register a subtree with qtdbus? (no idea)
<beidl> bschaefer, I'd need some help regarding a bug that I've been complaining about for a long time. bug 1163041
<ubot5> bug 1163041 in unity (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent behaviour with minimized Trash windows" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163041
<beidl> bschaefer, I'd like to know how/where best to tell the animation plugin to minimize a trash window not into the nautilus icon but the trash icon
<bschaefer> beidl, hmm I think Trevinho might know more about that bug IIRC (could be a different one)
<bschaefer> but hes not around until tomorrow
<bschaefer> the TrashIcon it self is a special case, as theres not "Trash application"
<bschaefer> there no*
<beidl> hmm alright, then I'll bug him tomorrow :) it's just a thing that I'd like to get fixed for such an important release such as a LTS
<beidl> yeah i noticed, quite a few specialties in there
<bschaefer> beidl, hmm i cant reproduce that issue
<bschaefer> so I open the trash icon, then minimize it using the window buttons
<bschaefer> clicking on the nautilus icon opens that trash window back up
<bschaefer> clicking on the trash icon re-opens that window
<bschaefer> ooo
<bschaefer> its only when nautilus is locked
<bschaefer> to the launcher
<bschaefer> interesting
<beidl> yeah, which is the default
 * bschaefer makes a note on the ubg
<bschaefer> yeah i had it removed
<bschaefer> for some reason
<beidl> real men only need a terminal in that launcher
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> beidl, yeah i don't think that will be hard to fix, though there are some other higher priorities we are trying to get in before final freeze
<beidl> yeah i can understand, thats why I'd like to help out haha
<bschaefer> :), so the difference is when you click on the nautilus icon while its locked, it doesn't think it owns an app
<bschaefer> which IIRC that logic is stuffed into launcher/ApplicationLauncherIcon.cpp
<beidl> i think the nautilus integration is really a nice thing, it's just that I believe a trash window should minimize into the trash icon if the trash icon lights up as if they belong together. the same is true for devices.
<beidl> I'ma take a look at it
<bschaefer> that might be a bit tricky, it could just be easier to ensure nautilus re-opens the trash when minimized, but if you see a fix for that other way
<bschaefer> that would be awesome :)
 * bschaefer hasn't touched the launcher in some time
<bschaefer> and Trevinho has done more work there
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/22grke/switching_between_unity_8_mir_and_unity_7_x11_on/ great video bregma
<beidl> I'll better wait until tomorrow then :)
<bschaefer> might be safer, though I think he'll be quite busy
<bschaefer> final freeze is on thursday
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-08
<Trevinho> beidl: yeah, that's true and that should happen... But it's something I'll try to fix asap
<mhall119> is mirscreencast available on i386?
<mhall119> nvm, found it
<mhall119> hmm, doesn't work though, or I'm doing something wrong
<beidl> Trevinho: I'm a detail guy, so that's why I noticed that thing pretty early on, and I'd love if this gets fixed. But I can understand if there are more important things to work on. :)
<tsdgeos> i see green
<tsdgeos> and don't believe it :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you there?
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/quit-manually-started-procs/+merge/214013
<beidl> Trevinho: is Launcher.cpp:DragOutProgress() supposed to get called when dragging the launcher *out* using 4 fingers? because it's not, only when pushing it back to the left to hide it.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: if you have time maybe this makes sense to have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1304248
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304248 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Crash with deleted QQmlCompiledData" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> greyback, Saviq how can I debug the keyboard not always popping in in the wizard?
<Cimi> sometimes I have to restart it, otherwise it doesn't work
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1287736
<ubot5> bug 1287736 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "System Settings -> Accounts and back shows black screen and 5s delay" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287736
<Saviq> Cimi, TBH sounds like wrong z-ordering
<Saviq> Cimi, you need a debug-enabled build of libunity-mir1
<Saviq> Cimi, so build unity-mir with CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug
<Saviq> Cimi, and that will print quite some debug output
<Saviq> greyback, we should think about moving to http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/03/11/qt-weekly-1-categorized-logging/ - I'm tired of non-runtime logging configuration...
<Mirv> tsdgeos: probably makes sense, although updating qtdeclarative this late in the cycle tends to raise eyebrows
<greyback> Saviq: +100
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure i understand
<Mirv> tsdgeos: LP bug would help though in justifying the changelog entry
<tsdgeos> Mirv: didn't i already do a LP bug? /me confused
<Mirv> tsdgeos: correct! I swiftly moved to the Qt project pages and closed the LP one it seems.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: :D
<Mirv> ok, I'll try about getting it built and the usual "run all AP:s" run
<larsu> Saviq: the sound indicator is supposed to be red for 5 seconds after the last sound has played. It stays red indefintely for you?
<larsu> Saviq: is pavucontrol showing any sound sources in the first tab?
<Saviq> larsu, looking
<Saviq> larsu, yeah it stays permanently red
<Saviq> larsu, hmm I have 5 speech-dispatchers... and a firefox audiostream
<Saviq> larsu, but nothing's actually playing
<Saviq> larsu, killed firefox, s-d, back to normal now...
<Saviq> larsu, feel free to mark invalid
<larsu> Saviq: are they muted? Otherwise I'm afraid there's not much I can do...
<larsu> it's red when pulse reports any active sources
<Saviq> larsu, wonder what the definition of "active" is, though
<larsu> Saviq: available and not muted?!
<larsu> I think ...
<Saviq> larsu, I think it's more smart, like is there actually stuff going through
<Saviq> larsu, or maybe not
<Saviq> anyway, back to grey
<seb128> Saviq, do you use java softwares?
<larsu> seb128: speech dispatcher seems to have been the problem
<seb128> Saviq, the other report we got mentioned that it happens when using java
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but it's not playing sound
<seb128> larsu, hum, k
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, s-d was the problem it seems
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1304257, too
<ubot5> bug 1304257 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "There should be a quit signal sent to sessions instead of killing them directly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304257
<Saviq> mardy, because of ↑ we can't do what you want for the signon ui - Mir doesn't have a quit signal yet
 * mardy reads the backlog
<Saviq> mardy, just the bug
<Saviq> mardy, think you could make it quit on "Back" straight away? and maybe also openUrlExternally so that settings app is brought to front first?
<Saviq> mardy, otherwise https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1287736/comments/11 happens
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287736 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "System Settings -> Accounts and back shows black screen and 5s delay" [High,Confirmed]
<mardy> Saviq: my understanding is that trusted sessions are not too far away, I would wait for them rather then implementing hacks over hacks
<mardy> Saviq: by the way, what is a Mir session? Is it analogue to an XCB xonnection or an XCB window?
<mardy> *connection
<Saviq> mardy, connection
<Saviq> mardy, one session can have multiple surfaces
<mardy> Saviq: but when the user taps on the "X" button over a window, why quit the session? I would expect that only that window gets closed
<mardy> Saviq: the difference is probably irrelevant for the phone, but will be important in the desktop
<Saviq> mardy, there is no "windows" on the phone
<mardy> Saviq: surface? :-)
<Saviq> mardy, every session currently only has one surface
<Saviq> mardy, in desktop world, yeah it will just send a quit signal to that window, and the app will do what it considers right for it
<Saviq> mardy, but until then we have a 1:1 mapping between sessions and surfaces as greyback said
<mardy> Saviq: OK, I was probably misled by the "quit" word
<Saviq> mardy, but yeah, for touch pressing X should equal the app shutting down - right now we're just sending SIGTERM (and then SIGKILL, in the case of upstart, after 5s)
<tsdgeos> Hmmmm
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what _StringException means in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3957/console ?
<tsdgeos> that autpilot log looks different that how it looked before
<tsdgeos> doesn't it?
<Saviq> seb128, so... stuff changed in the datetime settings did they... I have UTC+1 in the settings, but indicator still shows UTC+2
<Saviq> seb128, `date` reports the correct time, apparently the indicator service doesn't?
<seb128> Saviq, we are speaking about touch/phone?
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<seb128> Saviq, the indicator is off by an hour compared to the settings/system?
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<seb128> weird :/
<Saviq> seb128, it looks like just the label is wrong
<Saviq> seb128, events are in BST I think
<seb128> I don't think that code changed recently :/
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, events are bst
 * Saviq restarts indicator
<seb128> seems like an unity8 issue to me :p
<Saviq> hmm hmm
<Saviq> seb128, dbus-monitor disagrees... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7220842/
<seb128> Saviq, the time looks fine there?
<seb128> Saviq, or are you in London?
<Saviq> seb128, I'm in London ;)
<Saviq> seb128, see `date` at the bottom
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> Saviq, cat /etc/timezone?
<Saviq> seb128, indeed, not update
<seb128> how did you change the tz?
<Saviq> seb128, system-settings
 * Saviq tries to re-set it
<seb128> :/
<seb128> we use datetimed
<seb128> that smells like another issue with the bindmount hackery to get stuff rw on the ro system
<seb128> do you have any datetimed error in the system logs?
<Saviq> seb128, must've happened some time ago
<Saviq> seb128, resetting to Warsaw and back to London worked
<seb128> if you change it again in system-settings, does it work?
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> the logs might still have an error in you grep
<seb128> (they are rotated)
<Saviq> seb128, so something broke there, will report again if happens
<Saviq> seb128, where am I looking?
<Cimi> Saviq, I have another problem, the osk does not touch the bottom edge, it's like 1gu higher (like the panel height)
<seb128> Saviq, zgrep timedated /var/log/*.gz ?
<Saviq> Cimi, it looks like unity-mir does not recognize the osk surface
<Saviq> Cimi, debug-enabled unity-mir will help
<Saviq> oh goodness, netsplit
<larsu> Saviq: do you mind if gsettings-qml doesn't crash you process anymore when you give it an uninstalled schema?
<larsu> Saviq: but instead simply returns invalid for all keys?
<larsu> (it's not even printing a warning)
<Saviq> larsu, YES PLEASE
<Saviq> larsu, ideally there'd be an error / status prop
<Saviq> larsu, but I'm fine with it not being there to start with
<Saviq> mhr3_, ↑
<mhr3_> Saviq, the schema will have a isValid prop, and be false if schema isn't installed
<mhr3_> that would be the status
<larsu> Saviq: I thought you'd say something along those lines. Thanks!
<larsu> mhr3_: approved
<mhr3_> larsu, thx, will update my branches to dep on it and land it
<mhr3_> larsu, gsettings-qt is on desktop too? ie does it need ffe?
<mhr3_> although ultimately it's a bugix :)
<mhr3_> bugfix
<Cimi> Saviq, can I create a package with debuild and debug?
<Saviq> mhr3_, larsu, isValid is rather low resolution data, but I think that's probably fine
<Cimi> like
<Cimi> CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug debuild will work?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, you'd have to change debian/rules to include override_dh_configure or so
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, but if you tell me you're doing that on device and waiting for it to build, I might become grumpy
<Saviq> Cimi, it's cross-building just fine
<Cimi> Saviq, hello grumpy man!
<larsu> mhr3_: yes let's treat it as a bugfix if seb128 is fine with that
<Cimi> Saviq, hah
<Cimi> I didn't think it was long to build like the system settings
<seb128> larsu, wfm
<Cimi> Saviq, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding ?
<Saviq> Cimi, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<Saviq> Cimi, set it all up as per SimpleSbuild, then just mk-sbuild --target=armhf
<josharenson> I receive the following error when building unity8 ":CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:64 (message):
<josharenson>   Could not determine plugin installation dir." I've tried exporting SHELL_PLUGINDIR=plugins to no avail. Please advise.
<tsdgeos> josharenson: did you run ./run -s ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've a fix for the dead areas thing, but looking at the debug output it should still work (i.e the code of the fix is good but should not be needed) so i'm going to investigate a bit moar
<josharenson> tsdgeos: fixed.. had to purge the mir-team/staging ppa and re-run config
<tsdgeos> good :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<mzanetti> dandrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7220995
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1304315
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir/+bug/1304315
<Cimi> Saviq, wiki is missing something
<Cimi> E: 10mount: mount: special device /home/cimi/ubuntu/scratch does not exist
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, you have to mkdir that ;)
<Cimi> shall I create the dir
<Saviq> Cimi, add it to the wiki if you think useful
<Cimi> Saviq, it is, because I wasn't sure was the dir missing or "special device"
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah ok, although for a mount -o bind, the directory has to be there, is all
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, add
<Saviq> xnox, hey, what's the best way for an if() in CMake that would check if we're cross building?
<xnox> Saviq: standard variable is CMAKE_CROSSCOMPILING, if that is TRUE, we are cross-compiling.
<Saviq> xnox, yup, found it, thanks
<Cimi>  libc6-dev:armhf : Depends: libc6:armhf (= 2.19-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<xnox> Saviq: and our multiarch cross-compilation machinery does set it.
<Cimi> Saviq, did you come across this issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you did
<Saviq> xnox, mir has a MIR_ENABLE_TESTS option, think we should just disable it if crosscompiling in debian/rules?
<Cimi> Saviq, mk-sbuild --target=armhf trusty
<Saviq> Cimi, looks like an archive issue, let me try
<Cimi> Saviq, I rerun update after that
<Cimi> Saviq, in fact, but no luck
<Saviq> Cimi, trying here
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't matter that you rerun update on your host, everything happens in the chroot anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, I updated the package cache
<Cimi> but yeah you're right
<Cimi> it does that too if I scroll back
<Saviq> Cimi, built fine here
<Saviq> Cimi, try removing the /var/lib/ thing and try again
<Saviq> Cimi, I mean /var/lib/schroot/chroots/trusty-amd64-armhf or so
<Cimi> Saviq, I did that
<Saviq> Cimi, and still no go?
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> Saviq, I did chroot here
<Saviq> Cimi, don't
<Cimi> schroot -c trusty-amd64-armhf -u root
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, if debootstrap failed, scrap the chroot and try again
<Cimi> Saviq, no way :(
<Cimi> Saviq, I did
<Cimi> sudo rm -r /etc/schroot/chroot.d/*
<Cimi> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/schroot/chroots/*
<Cimi> re-run
<Cimi> and still error
<xnox> Saviq: if they are executed, then yeah you should disable them. If they are compile tests (e.g. it's a pass if it compiles) you should compile them.
<Cimi> I don't seem to be able to compile with debug
<Cimi> I am doing
<Cimi> cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=ON .. in my builddir
<Cimi> and I cannot see
<Cimi> -DNDEBUG while compiling
<Cimi> however
<Cimi> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet/unity-mir/build# cmake -L .. | grep CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE
<Cimi> CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE:STRING=Debug
<Saviq> Cimi, what's -DNDEBUG?
<mhr3_> Cimi, NDEBUG is defined to compile *out* all asserts
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I see debug now?
<Cimi> still have to run the new unity mir with debug, just checking
<Saviq> Cimi, just run it
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll get debug output in the upstart log
<Cimi> Saviq, ok so the debuilt version does not have it
<Saviq> Cimi, did you restart the wizard?
<Cimi> Saviq, I restarted the device
<Cimi> Saviq, for debuild, I edited CMakeLists and I added set(CMAKE_BUILD ...)
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe it is overridden?
<Saviq> Cimi, should not be
<Cimi> weird then
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I built a local build as said before
<Cimi> Saviq, I even overwrite in /usr/lib/armsomething
<Saviq> you did what?
<Cimi> Saviq, I ran the wizard, no extra debug
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221424/
<Cimi> oh no I have something
<Cimi> InputArea::geometryChanged (this=0xae6e4140)
<Cimi> it's just not enough
<Cimi> @unity someone can help me with osk debugging and mir?
<dandrader> Cimi, I can try
<Saviq> Cimi, read SurfaceFactory::create_surface
<Saviq> Cimi, see what it *should* debug
<Saviq> Cimi, and what it doesn't
<Cimi> creating surface at (0, 0) with size (768, 1280) with title 'System Settings Wizard'SurfaceFactory::create_surface
<Cimi> creating surface at (0, 0) with size (768, 1280) with title 'System Settings Wizard'SurfaceFactory::create_surface
<Saviq> Cimi, here's your problem
<Cimi> Saviq, I should see osk?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, you should see Qml Phone Shell
<Saviq> Cimi, so that it's the bottom-most surface
<Saviq> Cimi, basically your window title is wrong
<Cimi> Saviq, I should really fake to be the shell then
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, Gerry told you that befoer
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought he was referring to the general calls to unity-mir, fine
 * Cimi tries
<paulliu> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
<Cimi> paulliu, better thanks!
<Cimi> paulliu, few things
<Cimi> paulliu, move the data function of test_pinch just before test_pinch(data)
<paulliu> Cimi: ok.
<Cimi> paulliu, I'd add a couple of extra data here, maybe a pinch out, and an extra pinch in
<Cimi> paulliu, jus the data
<Cimi> so we test more cases
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you remember what you said about testing pinch to zoom here? ^
<paulliu> Cimi: ok..
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... iirc I just said that it could make sense to have a test for the pinching
<Cimi> Saviq, on the crossbuild topic
<Cimi> I did sudo rm -r /etc/schroot/chroot.d/* and sudo rm -rf /var/lib/schroot/chroots/*
<Cimi> Saviq, I rerun it but I always have this error
<Cimi> Saviq, which archives do you have in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/trusty-amd64-armhf/etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Saviq> Cimi, can't touch this ;P
<Saviq> Cimi, why would you want to touch that?
<Cimi> Saviq, to see if you have polish mirrors
<Saviq> Cimi, probably not
<Saviq> Cimi, nope, global ones - but that's fine, unless you really know about one that's faster for you
<Cimi> Saviq, was not for this
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe you had polish and they haven't been rsync'ed
<Saviq> Cimi, well, I'm in the office
<Saviq> Cimi, so I'm definitely behind some cache
<Cimi> I can try in a different machine
<Saviq> Cimi, did a amd64 chroot work?
<Cimi> Saviq, I haven't tried amd64
<Cimi> Saviq, I am already amd64, shall I try i386?
<Cimi> or saucy
<Saviq> Cimi, no, try amd64
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a chroot, it doesn't care what you have locally
<Cimi> trying saucy armhf, will do amd64 soon
<Cimi> I have 125Mb/s here, no problem in downloading stuff B-)
<Cimi> Saviq, saucy works
<Cimi> Saviq, so it's issue with the archive
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah I thought so
<Saviq> Cimi, still, apt-cacher-ng FTW
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll have 1Gb ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, 4Gb
<Cimi> Saviq, I have SSD here ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, works for trusty too now, definitely temp issue
<Cimi> Saviq, then to build for this?
<Cimi> Saviq, the recommended command after creating the schroot was different than the one in the wiki
<Saviq> Cimi, well, I was thinking networked
<Saviq> Cimi, "recommended command"?
<Saviq> Cimi, again, update the wiki, it's a wiki after all :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I am running the one on the wiki
<Cimi> after I checked man sbuild
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure which one you mean :)
<Cimi> Saviq, basically I run debuild, then sbuild --build=amd64 --host=armhf -d trusty ubuntu-system-settings....dsc
<Saviq> Cimi, ahg
<Cimi> and it's fetching deps etc
<Saviq> Cimi, same thing
<Saviq> Cimi, --build -d just "compiles" a chroot name
<Saviq> Cimi, i.e. --build=amd64 -d trusty == -c trusty-amd64-armhf
<Cimi> let's hope it does -j8 without having to specify
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't
<Saviq> Cimi, unless you have DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS added
<Cimi> ouch
<Saviq> exported, that is
<Saviq> Cimi, but it's not sbuild's "fault"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who reviews https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/delegateRangeNeedsOriginY/+merge/214757 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=8  ?
<Cimi> Saviq, greyback nope, still no luck with the osk not being at bottom of the screen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, damn ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the old origin...
<tsdgeos> yeap
<Cimi> creating surface at (0, 0) with size (768, 1280) with title 'Qml Phone Shell'SurfaceFactory::create_surface
<greyback> Cimi: did you turn on debug output from unity-mir? Build with "cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug" and install & restart
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i never thought we'd need it in here since the grids are always static, but since we're jumping around in the view it seems we do indeed need it
<Cimi> greyback, I did
<Cimi> greyback, I have debug in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-system-settings-wizard.log
<Saviq> greyback, does it then say "Shell depth"?
<Saviq> greyback, and does it say "OSK depth" for the maliit surface?
<Saviq> Cimi, I meant you ↑↑
<Cimi> I cleaned the file, rerunning
<greyback> Cimi: please pastebin the file
<Cimi> greyback, that's exactly why I cleaned the file :)
<Saviq> elopio, does that say anything to you https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3957/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators/DashEmulatorTestCase/test_open_applications_scope_Desktop_Nexus_4_/ ?
<Saviq> brb
<Cimi> Saviq, greyback http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221698/
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no debug there
<Cimi> Saviq, greyback maliit is start by the upstart job before
<Cimi> Saviq, ah
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm or wait
<Saviq> Cimi, which upstart job, how is it started/
<Saviq> Cimi, it can't be started before unity8
<Saviq> or well, before the mir server
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221706/
<Cimi> Saviq, so it doesn't play
<Saviq> Cimi, that's why it's broken
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to start maliit inside the main.cpp?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to start it on welcome wizard started
<Saviq> Cimi, so that welcome wizard is ready
<Cimi> Saviq, edit maliit-server upstart file?
<Saviq> Cimi, short term
<Saviq> Cimi, move the "start maliit-server" to post-start script
<Cimi> Saviq, or running it from main.cpp?
<Saviq> Cimi, NO
<Cimi> system("start maliit-server")
<Saviq> _NO NO NNONN ON ONO NON ON ON ON O|
<Cimi> ahahah
<Saviq> Cimi, you will really get a slap for proposing such a thing
<Saviq> Cimi, start it in post-start, stop it in pre-stop
<Cimi> Saviq, editing the upstart job of maliit doesn't seem nice to me either
<Cimi> Saviq, but what guarantees me that post-start is after mir initialization?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's much nicer, really - only it should be a generic event, but for a short-term solution the above will work
<Saviq> Cimi, "expect stop" will
<Saviq> Cimi, so you need to add that too
<Saviq> Cimi, you really need more there, too, how does maliit-server know which mir socket to connect to
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm rather sure it tries to connect to the system compositor one
<Saviq> Cimi, which is not good
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to copy most of the unity8 job
<Saviq> Cimi, re: mir sockets and such
<Saviq> mterry, can you help Cimi with that ↑?
 * mterry reads
<Cimi> this is current maliit job http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221724/
<mterry> Cimi, you are trying to make maliit work nice with the wizard?
<Cimi> mterry, yup
<Saviq> Cimi, leave maliit for now
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> Cimi, don't stress about it.  My plan was to integrate it into the unity8-greeter-wrapper launch script.   Which starts init & maliit
<Cimi> mterry, well. I want to have it working now
<mterry> I've been meaning to get the greeter & mir branches stabilized so I can add that support
<mterry> Cimi, OK.  Did I see that you had a short term solution above?
<Saviq> mterry, remember maliit needs to be started *after* mir is ready
<Saviq> mterry, I think that leaving this to the upstart jobs is actually the right way
<Cimi> mterry, we have     if (system("stop maliit-server") != 0) {} in main.cpp
<Cimi> mterry, why we're not using upstart for that?
<mterry> Saviq, still?  Weird.  I remember it working for me in testing with the split greeter
<Saviq> mterry, i.e. maliit-server should have start on start-keyboard; stop on stop-keyboard or so
<Saviq> mterry, otherwise it tries to connect to the system compositor
<mterry> Saviq, I don't remember it having those events, but if it does, that's easy enough
<Saviq> mterry, it doesn't, it should ;)
<mterry> Saviq, well if your concern is just MIR_SOCKET being set, then my script handles that
<Saviq> mterry, not just that
<Saviq> mterry, then, if that socket isn't ready
<Saviq> mterry, there's nothing to connect to
<Saviq> mterry, and sure, it might even die and respawn
<mterry> humph...  maliit-server should be smarter
<Saviq> mterry, it's not maliit
<Saviq> mterry, it's libmirclient
<mterry> humph, libmirclient should allow for waiting
<Saviq> mterry, file a bug
<elopio> Saviq: it says nothing at all. That exception doesn't come from autopilot. Maybe dbus failing and then failing to attach the trace?
<mterry> Cimi, I believe because I didn't want to edit any other upstart jobs to support the wizard (especially since running in user session was temporary)
<Saviq> elopio, no idea ;|
<Saviq> mterry, ok so that's an important data point
<Saviq> mterry, when / where is the wifi wizard supposed to run?
<Cimi> mterry, but we could have done this inside the wizard upstart job, no?
<mterry> Saviq, before the user sees anything.  Which for convenience sake, probably means in the same session as the greeter the first boot
<Cimi> mterry, inside the post-stop script
<Saviq> Cimi, post-start
<mterry> Cimi, yeah, but I was trying to avoid a "gap" between processes where the screen went black
<mterry> Cimi, USC in split greeter mode handles that more gracefully by having a spinner
<Saviq> mterry, ok then, which mir socket did you think the OSK would connect to?
<mterry> Cimi, so that's a problem that will go away
<mterry> Saviq, well that was an open problem we were discussing the other day.  Cimi, where did we land on that?  I think making the wizard a mini-server?
<Cimi> Saviq, in the current code, we have system("stop maliit-server") at qt ::quit
<Cimi> Saviq, it's a different thing
<mterry> Cimi, right, because at least a while ago, maliit-server couldn't handle having two masters (two shells it talked to)
<Saviq> mterry, yes, hence, maliit-server needs to start/stop when wizard is ready / before it's stopping
<Saviq> mterry, it's not meant to
<Saviq> mterry, what two shells? greeter and wizard?
<mterry> Saviq, well, two processes yeah
<Saviq> mterry, don't they run under different users?
<mterry> Saviq, agreed that maliit-server needs some bring-up / bring-down around the wizard
<Saviq> mterry, so basically two separate maliit-servers?
<mterry> Saviq, I'm getting a little confused on whether we are talking about current user-wizard or future greeter-wizard
<Cimi> Saviq, mterry how does this look to you?
<Cimi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221764/
<Saviq> mterry, whatever the welcome wizard Cimi is working on?
<elopio> Saviq: it seems autopilot there is not running with -v. That should give more info.
<Saviq> Cimi, UNITY_MIR_SOCKET - don't use that
<mterry> Cimi, what's wrong with the current in-code way of doing that?
<MacSlow> mterry, hey there... does our new-gl-screen branch for u-s-c have  a new testing silo-ppa?
<MacSlow> mterry, the old 004 one is still dead I assume
<mterry> MacSlow, then we moved to 002 and now we got kicked out of that one
<Saviq> mterry, you don't know when mir is ready
<Saviq> mterry, in main
<Saviq> mterry, hence expect stop
<Saviq> but crap...
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221778/ ?
<MacSlow> mterry, hm... I don't want to push my last commits untested.
<mterry> Saviq, the welcome wizard cimi is working on is the same wizard, but as of this second, it's designed to run in user's session before unity8 appears.  But once we split greeter, we need to move it into the greeter session
<Saviq>     if (qgetenv("UPSTART_JOB") == "unity8") {
<Saviq>         raise(SIGSTOP);
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd have to make that ↑ include the wifi wizard
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> So all this upstart integration stuff will need to be adjusted a bit.  Which is why I haven't stressed about making it perfect
<Saviq> Cimi, that's in unity-mir
<Saviq> mterry, well, sure, Cimi's just fighting with it a few days now
<Cimi> fight fight fight
<mterry> Fair.  I'm just saying, don't shy from doing things the short-term way
<Saviq> mterry, and when it moves to the greeter session, it's the greeter that's gonna be the mir server will it?
<Saviq> mterry, and handle maliit and all?
<mterry> Saviq, no...  Probably not.  Because we don't want the greeter to appear before this wizard
<mterry> Saviq, so we still need wizard to handle OSK itself
<Cimi> Saviq, good thing I am learning LOT
<Saviq> mterry, so right, it needs to be a mini-server still
<mterry> Saviq, yar
<Saviq> mterry, unless u-s-c will composite OSK with session, which I don't think is desirable?
<mterry> Saviq, that was another way we could go, but that support would only be used by the wizard.  Didn't seem useful enough to warrant complexity
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, ok, so welcome wizard will still run at its own job, won't it?
<Saviq> we probably need to change the UPSTART_JOB check for a MIR_EXPECT_STOP or something
<mterry> Saviq, well.  The greeter's relationship with upstart isn't so clear cut as unity8
<Saviq> so that we can use it in different clients
<Saviq> mterry, greeter isn't launched by upstart?
<mterry> Saviq, not exactly.  We have a wrapper script that starts upstart and the greeter and points them at each other.  And I envisioned probably sticking the wizard launch bits in there too
<mterry> Saviq, the reason for that setup is that lightdm keeps some sockets open to talk to the greeter with
<mterry> Saviq, so we can't just tell lightdm to launch init, because those sockets won't get to the greeeter
<mterry> not sockets
<mterry> sorry, fds
<Saviq> mterry, mhm
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, in that case it'd have to be the wrapper script that waits for SIGSTOP
<Saviq> mterry, before starting maliit
<Cimi> btw how do I re-generate .dsc files and source without re-running whole debuild?
<Saviq> whether it'd be the greeter or the wizard
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't need .dsc
<Saviq> Cimi, and well, you go debuild -S
<Saviq> Cimi, but just do sbuild in source tree
<Cimi> Saviq, to build crossplatform
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> Saviq, well...  right now maliit just starts (and probably dies and restarts).  For making it Right, we could have wizard/greeter just kick off a 'start maliit-server' somewhere
<Saviq> Cimi, sbuild will do it for you, just don't pass a path to .dsc, run in source tree
 * MacSlow hates to say it...
<Saviq> mterry, it's not even that it dies/restarts
<MacSlow> ... but I can't connect to mumble still :/
<Saviq> mterry, the problem now is that it runs, but connects to u-s-c
<Saviq> mterry, AFAICT
<mterry> MacSlow, I see you in the room...
<mterry> Saviq, naw naw.  The wrapper script sets up MIR_SOCKET for it
<Saviq> mterry, oh ok, then it doesn't seem like it restarts
<mterry> Saviq, since it knows what the socket the greeter will use
<MacSlow> mterry, here I only see the mumble process eating up on of my CPU-cores and the its window is greyed out
<Saviq> Cimi, what does ~/.cache/upstart/maliit-server.log say?
<Cimi> Saviq, so if I store qgetenv("UPSTART_JOB"), is that a QString?
<mterry> Saviq, why do you say that?  I'm guessing you're talking about cimi's problems, which are just with running the wizard in the user session.  None of this greeter nonsense
<MacSlow> and the server side is still using heartbleed-bug affected pre 1.0.1g OpenSSL -> "OpenSSL Support: 1 (OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014)"
<Saviq> mterry, right, possible, but then he should have MIR_SOCKET set correctly, too, but for some reason it doesn't reconnect apparently
<Saviq> Cimi, waits
<Saviq> RTFM
<mterry> Saviq, he might not.  unity8 job sets MIR_SOCKET
<mterry> Saviq, but I think it sets it to the same path that Mir defaults to anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, QByteArray ?
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno
<MacSlow> but maybe/hopefully it's using the patched version
<mterry> Saviq, oh, but if unity8 job hasn't run yet, then MIR_SOCKET will indeed point ot USC
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but there is a MIR_SOCKET in env - probably pointing at usc
<Saviq> mterry, exactly
<mterry> Cimi, so hardcode changing MIR_SOCKET to the one unity8 uses then  :)
<mterry> that integration will change anyway, so we don't need to make it perfect
<Saviq> mterry, Cimi, yeah, so just copy most of unity8.conf and add post-start / pre-stop to start/stop maliit, correct?
<Saviq> @unity standup
<mhall119> in the Unity 8 preview on desktop, how can I get more apps to show up in the dash?
<mterry> Cimi, Saviq: maybe...?  sure
<Cimi> I'm testing this for unity mir http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221833/
<Saviq> mhall119, bug #1300925
<ubot5> bug 1300925 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 Desktop Preview session does not show (most) installed apps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300925
<elopio> The number of branches we have waiting for review is growing bigger. Now we have 6.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/
<elopio> Saviq, can you help us getting reviewers for them?
<Cimi> Saviq, what happens in ~/ubuntu/scratch? seems empty here
<Saviq> Cimi, depends, did you mount it?
<Cimi> Saviq, nope
<Saviq> Cimi, from the fstab?
<Saviq> Cimi, then nothing will happen there ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, it's from sbuild internal fstab
<Cimi> Saviq, what it's supposed to be doing?
<Saviq> Cimi, I've logs, the build dir mounted there and such
<Cimi> sorry got logged out
<Saviq>  Cimi, I've logs, the build dir mounted there and such
<Cimi> Saviq, I have two in /var/lib/schroot/mount/
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe an old one
<Saviq> Cimi, schroot -l --all-sessions
<Cimi> cimi@draco:~/Development/unity-mir/unity-mir$ schroot -l --all-sessions
<Cimi> session:trusty-amd64-armhf-30b0db8e-447f-4c36-8afe-6ef6ad499d62
<Cimi> session:trusty-amd64-armhf-a9a1080a-31da-406f-9065-bbfbecb39d89
<Saviq> Cimi, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Expiring_active_schroot_sessions
<Cimi> yeah, my pc is called draco
<Saviq> …
<Cimi> Saviq, every pc has a name of a constellation
<Saviq> Cimi, nothing to do with Draco Malfoy, eh? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, doing almost all of them :P
<Cimi> Saviq, nope
<Cimi> Saviq, that sbuild made my day
<Cimi> SOOO FAST
<Saviq> Cimi, enable ccache and shm, you'll see what's fast
<Cimi> and no more bloody no more space available on devide
<Cimi> Saviq, think I did something wrong
<Cimi> black screen
<Saviq> Cimi, read the logs
<Cimi> Saviq, no logs for system wizard
<Cimi> think I compiled without debug
<Cimi> I am recompiling indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, but everytime I run sbuild it fetches all packages?
<Cimi> ok that I have fast internet but...
<Saviq> Cimi, that's because it's meant to be clean
<Saviq> Cimi, if you want, you can prep a separate chroot
<Saviq> Cimi, and build-dep -aarmhf inside
<Saviq> Cimi, as root
<Cimi> I see
<Cimi> but internet is fast enough, thx anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, internet might be fast
<Saviq> Cimi, but it's not about downloading
<Saviq> Cimi, it's about installing, still takes a lot of time
<Cimi> Saviq, WOFOOO
<Cimi> hoo
<Cimi> Saviq, osk working correctly and notifications
<Cimi> now I'm working on the post quit
<Cimi> see why the wizard is not quitting
<Cimi> Saviq, mterry is this correct for stop? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222036/
<Cimi> also http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222044/
<Cimi> main.cpp
<mterry> Cimi, you probably don't need "initctl emit indicator-services-start" in the script
<Cimi> mterry, why?
<mterry> Cimi, wizard doesn't use indicators
<Cimi> mterry, wifi
<mterry> Cimi, it needs the indicator?  It doesn't just talk to NM?
<mterry> OK
<Cimi> mterry, it doesn't quit though
<mterry> Cimi, but those indicators are going to want to be restarted for proper unity8 session I bet...
<Cimi> mterry, an idea why it does not quit?
<Cimi> can it be main.cpp?
<mterry> Cimi, sorry, what what doesn't quit?
<Cimi> mterry, I always see the spinner
<Cimi> mterry, also, how can I stop the upstart job?
<mterry> Oh..  You know.  Maybe just skip start_xsession altogether for now.  Just do a QApplicationCore::quit() or whatever the method is
<Cimi> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# stop ubuntu-system-settings-wizard
<Cimi> stop: Unknown job: ubuntu-system-settings-wizard
<mterry> Cimi, I did that so the spinner page would stay up until unity8 is ready
<mterry> Cimi, but once we eventually move to split greeter, USC will show a spinner for us
<Cimi> ok
<mterry> Cimi, so that whole "not really quitting" logic can go
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> I'm rebuilding
<Cimi> mterry, Signal QQmlEngine::quit() emitted, but no receivers connected to handle it.
<mterry> Cimi, right.  Instead of connecting start_xsession, connect QCoreApplication::quit
<Cimi> yeah, just wanted configm
<Cimi> confirm
<Cimi> mterry, qcore or qgui?
<mterry> Cimi, just qcore
<mterry> I mean, doesn't matter really.  Both do same thing
<mterry> kgunn, when the next unity8 release happens, do you gather all Approved branches or do I need to specially ask for lp:~mterry/unity8/unlock-script to be included?
<kgunn> probably need to ask...
<kgunn> actually...
<Cimi> mterry, difficulties in closing app
<Cimi> mterry, I have     QObject::connect(view->engine(), SIGNAL(quit()), QCoreApplication::instance(), SLOT(quit()));
<Cimi> but it hangs
<mterry> hangs huh...
<mterry> I would expect that to do something
<mterry> Cimi, can you gdb it?
<Cimi> mterry, I've connected to application now instead qcore
<Cimi> i'm recompiling
<Cimi> mterry, ok I'm connected with gdb
<Cimi> what shall I see?
<mterry> Cimi, you connected while it's hung?
<Cimi> mterry, I think it's stuck
<mterry> Cimi, a stacktrace with 'bt' ?
<Cimi> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222383/
<Cimi> mterry, qml emits qt.quit
<Cimi> mterry, that is handled via
<Cimi>     QObject::connect(view->engine(), SIGNAL(quit()), application, SLOT(quit()));
<Cimi> and that is the bt
<mterry> Cimi, maybe we want to do just an exit(0) instead of fancy QCoreApplication::quit().  mir seems to not care that we quit Qt.  Is that because we are multithreaded with Qt in one thread?
<Cimi> mterry, so instead of SLOT(quit()) I replace exit(0)?
<Saviq_> mterry, Cimi, look at unity8's main
<Saviq_> mterry, Cimi, we have some joins there to close gracefully
<mterry> perfect, makes sense
<Saviq_> or actually unity-mir?
 * Saviq_ was sure we had something special in u8...
<Saviq_> brb
<Saviq> mterry, Cimi ah, not joins, but we have the deletes at the end of startShell
<Saviq> that was needed for proper shutdown
<Cimi> Saviq, so I delete the app?
<Saviq> Cimi, not the app, but the objects ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, qml calls qt.quit
<Cimi> now how do I close gracefully?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's when application->exec() returns
<Cimi> Saviq, so I don't add any connection?
<Cimi> let me try
<Saviq> Cimi, yes you need to add a connection indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, so which one?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qqmlengine.html#quit
<Cimi> Saviq, I added  QObject::connect(view->engine(), SIGNAL(quit()), application, SLOT(quit()));
<Cimi> Saviq, but doesn't seem to work
<Saviq> Cimi, do you see the signal being emitted? did you try calling QApplication::quit() in a singleshot timer in main.cpp?
<Saviq> Cimi, do you see QApplication::exec() returning?
<Cimi> Saviq, I see InputArea::~InputArea (this=0xaeae3bc8)
<Cimi> MirSurfaceManager::~MirSurfaceManager (this=0xaeaef6b8)
<Cimi> Saviq, so something happens
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, bug #1301309 still awaits you
<ubot5> bug 1301309 in Unity 8 ""reviews" widget not displaying properly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301309
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, set it to grey explicitly for now
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/add-surfacemanager-and-item/+merge/214809
<Cimi> Saviq, you think textarea might suffer of the same issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure
<Cimi> Saviq, reading code, it should have bg
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll skip textarea for now
<Saviq> Cimi, you could check ;)
<olli_> has anyone seen bregma around?
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, I think it's fine
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/lp1301309/+merge/214810
<Cimi> Saviq, so basically I just need to connect to the right signal
<Cimi> Saviq, but I don't know which one in this case
<Cimi> Saviq, googling returned the one I used before QObject::connect(view->engine(), SIGNAL(quit()), application, SLOT(quit()));
<mterry> kgunn, I'm looking at silo 005, and while I did say we don't need changes for USC, we do need to recompile it.  So your lp:~kgunn72/unity-system-compositor/usc-mir-0.1.8 should be fine
<mterry> Saviq, ^ can you add USC to silo 005 there?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-09
<Saviq> didrocks, q: we need to move qml files into unity8-common, unity8 and unity-scope-tool would depend on it, but they'd have some other common dependencies, should those be moved under -common (even though that doesn't really depend on those), or should we just copy deps to unity-scope-tool?
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'm taking care of that ↑
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm unsure to fully understand the "some other common dependencies […] which needs to be copied over?
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks!
<Saviq> didrocks, say, unity8 depends on unity8-common, so does unity-scopes-tool, both would also need to depend on uitk
<didrocks> ah
<Saviq> didrocks, so I can either put that dep on -common, or on unity8 and tool separately (which is more logical)
<didrocks> Saviq: but the dep really where the dep is created
<didrocks> so, if all qml files using the toolkit are in -common
<didrocks> -common needs to dep on uitk
<didrocks> if nothing else in the unity8 binary package deps on the toolkit
<didrocks> don't dep there on the toolkit, but only in -common
<didrocks> does it make sense?
<Saviq> didrocks, well, that just doesn't help, then, 'cause I'd just have to move all the deps from under unity8 to unity8-common, so...
<Saviq> which beats the purpose...
<didrocks> Saviq: how does this beats the purpose?
<Saviq> didrocks, because we want to install unity-scope-tool without everything that unity8 brings
<didrocks> but those -common files deps on the uitk and so on?
<didrocks> so maybe you need to split in 2 packages
<Saviq> didrocks, they files do, but no one will use them
<Saviq> didrocks, i.e. they're only used by either unity8 or unity-scope-tool
<Saviq> didrocks, we wouldn't support any other use
<Saviq> didrocks, so splitting the qml files into "real" common ones would be rather tricky and tedious
<didrocks> all the qml files are mixed?
<Saviq> to maintain
<Saviq> didrocks, more or less, yes
<didrocks> hum
<Saviq> didrocks, well, maybe not really mixed...
<Saviq> I could try and make an informed decision... like Components and Dash would end up in -common, others would only live in unity8...
<Saviq> ok let me try
<didrocks> I'd say the issue is how you separated those, and that will only reflect in wrong package dependency chain
<didrocks> that we can do
<didrocks> not really loving it, but if there is no other alternative
<didrocks> (the thing telling "we'll fix it later", you know how it goes…)
<Saviq> yeah I understand
<Saviq> didrocks, you're not loving what?
<didrocks> Saviq: having -common without any dep and reflecting those in unity8 and -scope-tools
<Saviq> didrocks, right, understood
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, maybe I can do better
<didrocks> Saviq: keep me posted if you need any second eye
<Saviq> mhr3, think we should emit scope-ui-starting on scope tool startup?
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, not really necessary for sdk usage
<mhr3> and if you're running it manually you should know better :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's defenetely a bug in SmoothedAnimation
<tsdgeos> now i only need to understand the code ^_^
<tsdgeos> and fix it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or we move away from SmoothedAnimation (the unlocking gets locked bug)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, rather more maintainable if you fix it :)
<tsdgeos> agreed ;)
<tsdgeos> basically it is getting confused because we change the value of the smoothedanimation while the smoothedanimation is running
<tsdgeos> and at some point i understand something goes wrong
<tsdgeos> and does a last update oh wait i had to be stopped oh wait
<tsdgeos> and all goes bad
<Saviq> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/split-common/+merge/214907 please
<tsdgeos> here some debug code you won't probably make much sense of http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225441/
<tsdgeos> but basically the last UCT is the smoothtimer updating itself
<tsdgeos> when it should not anymore
<Saviq> mhr3, do we want scope tool to recommend scopes at all?
<mhr3> Saviq, no need imo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, isn't SmoothedAnimation meant to deal with exactly that? changing target value?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so sounds like a bad bug for it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it is :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, can we keep going with yesterday debug of closing the app?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks for digging into this
<mzanetti> yeah, confirms my suspicions
<Saviq> Cimi, sure you can ;)
<Saviq> jibel, hey, can you please upload unity8.log from .cache/upstart/unity8.log?
<Saviq> to bug #1304959
<ubot5> bug 1304959 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in QMessageLogger::fatal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304959
<Cimi> Saviq, yesterday evening I had same issues
<Cimi> QObject::connect(view->engine(), SIGNAL(quit()), application, SLOT(quit()))
<Cimi> this is my connection
<Cimi> I have this in the start_shell before int app->exec()
<Cimi> application seems to hang
<jibel> Saviq, unity8-mir.log, right?
<Saviq> jibel, maybe, yes
 * Saviq has nothing to do with the desktop session...
<Cimi> and this is my gdb that says nothing
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222383/
<jibel> Saviq, is there any HW requirement apart running opensource drivers to run unity8 on a desktop?
<Saviq> jibel, there shouldn't be...
<Saviq> Cimi, thread apply all bt
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise you only get a single thread
<jibel> Saviq, log attached
<Saviq> jibel, thanks
<MacSlow> what - apart from /var/cache/apt - tends to fill up the device eating up disk-space, which can easily be freed?
<Saviq> MacSlow, /var/log
<Saviq> MacSlow, why are you missing space on device?
<MacSlow> Saviq, can't currently install the boost-dev packages to compile u-s-c on it
<Saviq> MacSlow, I was afraid you'll tell me that :P
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<Saviq> we really need to stop building stuff on device, it's just wasting time
<dpm> hi pstolowski, was there a conclusion reached on how to remove the unity8 dependency from the SDK?
<pstolowski> dpm, hi, yup, the unity8 will be split, Saviq is on it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have a sec?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hit me
<dpm> cool, thanks pstolowski
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i know how to fix that smoothedtimer bug, problem is, there's a commit for Qt 5.3 that i think also fixes it, and since it's virtually unreproduceable in the desktop (i guess sttuff is simply faster there) it's going to be hard to push for my fix upstream 5.3, so we basically have the option to go with my distro-patched patch for 5.2 until we hit 5.3 or try to backport the 5.3 patch. Problem is, my patch is 1 line and 5.3 patch is 460 (yes it
<tsdgeos> obviously does more things than mine)
<Saviq> dandrader, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'm undecided on what we prefer, it's a bad-bad decision :D
<tsdgeos> i think i prefer going my 1-line patch route
<tsdgeos> but i can see its problems too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can we work around in unity8 code until 5.3, though?
<Saviq> (like add the debug :P)?
<Saviq> I understand we just need to spin the loop or so?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically, this late in the cycle I'd rather we do a workaround, and push for 5.3
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just drop the smoothedanimation is the proper solution
<tsdgeos> or don't change the value of the property animated while it's animating
<Saviq> tsdgeos, proper as in that's what we should do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that will change the behaviour, though, won't it
<tsdgeos> proper as in "only way to workaround it"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> it's bad-bad :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my fix should be pretty safe
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, convince Mirv, then :)
<tsdgeos> he
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is your change  "included" in the upstream patch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or is it just refactored/approached differently
<tsdgeos> Saviq: basically the upstream patch is "Make SmoothedAnimation and SpringAnimation smoothly transition again"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right...
<tsdgeos> since it seems they are not as smooth as they should
<tsdgeos> and while doing that i'm almost sure they've fixed our issue
<Saviq> yeah makes sense
<tsdgeos> but then that's a bigger change
<tsdgeos> so yeah let me talk with Mirv :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping need you
<Mirv> tsdgeos: patches welcome! \o/ only problem that hard to get in since final freeze starts tomorrow and Qt is not touch specific
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how do you want the patch? bug in lp?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: bug in LP, attached patch.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: is it fixing a blocker listed on the blockers list?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it is
<Mirv> (I'm thinking whether it can wait for u series to open next week or should go in before final freeze)
<Mirv> right, good to know
<Saviq> didrocks, so ${source:Version} instead of ${binary:Version}?
<Saviq> didrocks, that doesn't put :arch in the dep does it?
<didrocks> Saviq: shouldn't, that should make the package binNMUable though
 * Saviq has no idea what that means ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, should we care about umoutput not building on powerpc / arm64?
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-010/+build/5892098 https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-010/+build/5892099
<Saviq> actually powerpc / ppc64
<Saviq> pete-woods, hmm I wonder if it's the new style connections issue
<mhr3> no, those give you nice message
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1305015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305015 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix QSmoothedAnimation sometimes regressing in value" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok
<pete-woods> Saviq: googling for what umoutput is..
<pete-woods> ah
<pete-woods> usermetrics outut
<pete-woods> *output
<pete-woods> weird
<pete-woods> Saviq: I suppose it could be the new connection style.. but still very strange
<pete-woods> I would find it hard to believe that Qt signals don't work on arm64
<pete-woods> but I can't offer any other explanation here, it's a definitely constructed object, and all we do is try and connect the signal
<pete-woods> both are 64 bit arches..
<pete-woods> I could just try using the old style connections..
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, please do
<Saviq> Mirv, do we have a plan for Qt 5.3 yet?
<MacSlow> Saviq, do you happen to know how to fix/workaround this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7226043
<Saviq> MacSlow, Cimi had that yesterday
<MacSlow> Saviq, happened while trying to run "mk-sbuild --target=armhf trusty"
<MacSlow> Cimi, ^
<Saviq> MacSlow, it was a temporary archive issue for him
<MacSlow> Cimi, did you find a solution /workaround for that?
<Saviq> MacSlow, try dropping the chroot from /var/lib/schroot/chroots and /etc/schroot/chroot.d and try again
<Saviq> MacSlow, do you have an apt cache or something?
<MacSlow> Saviq, not that I know of
<Saviq> MacSlow, basically... try again, and if it happens again we'll escalate, this happens too often - or maybe is just bad timing / luck
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> didrocks, there are some more complaints on gencontrol output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7226070/ should/how do I clean those up?
<didrocks> Saviq: remove ${shlibs:Depends} from -autopilot
<didrocks> there is no shlibs to link against
<didrocks> on the others, should be misc:depends, no pre-depends?
<Saviq> didrocks, it's Pre-Depends: ${misc:Pre-Depends}
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure where that came for
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, if may, I'll at that in a quieter time
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, tried again with wiped /var/lib/schroot/chroots and /etc/schroot/chroot.d and still run into the same unmet-dependency error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7226043
<Saviq> didrocks, FWIW, you added it :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/77#debian/control
<didrocks> Saviq: so, it should be perfectly right! :p
<didrocks> more seriously, I'll have a look later on
<Saviq> MacSlow, can you enter that chroot and apt-cache policy libc6 libc6-dev
<Saviq> MacSlow, you should be able to see it in `schroot -l` and then enter it with `schroot -c trusty-amd64-armhf`
<Saviq> -u root for good measure, but shouldn't be necessary
<MacSlow> Saviq, here the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7226113
<Saviq> MacSlow, aaah
<MacSlow> ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, skip proposed
<MacSlow> Saviq, but outside that chroot on my regular system?!
<Saviq> SKIP_UPDATES="1"
<Saviq> SKIP_PROPOSED="1"
<Saviq> MacSlow, sbuild
<MacSlow> ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, add that ↑ to mk-sbuild.rc
<Mirv> Saviq: no plan et
<Mirv> yet
<Saviq> Mirv, can we make one? :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, which should be located where?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ~/.mk-sbuildrc
<Saviq> MacSlow, Cimi, you can also just pass --skip-updates --skip-proposed to mk-sbuild
 * MacSlow crosses fingers for next attempt
<Mirv> Saviq: feel free to start planning! :) I'd need to have time dedicated for that from landing duties if it's wanted.
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, I'll start digging
<Mirv> Saviq: somewhere on my hdd I've a qtbase 5.3.0 beta initial packaging (patches removed until build starts), that's all
<mzanetti> josharenson: http://notyetthere.org/data/sorting.tar.gz
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226208/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm confused at how reverting happens at the package level but not at the bzr level
<Saviq> tsdgeos, direct archive upload
<tsdgeos> i thoght this new airline mode made our bzrs and packages be synce
<tsdgeos> d
<tsdgeos> confusing :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to sync to bzr manually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but we don't, until the next landing, because we might actually get a fixed version straight away
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we won't, in this case, but that's the general approach
<Saviq> mhall119, hey, we're sprinting here, so won't be able to attend the call today - but the time is much better for me and will be able to join from now on
<mhall119> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1296777
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296777 in Unity 8 "avatar displayed incorrectly in notification" [High,In progress]
<MacSlow> Saviq, while I can trigger a build via sbuild now... I run into a several build issues -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7226291
<Saviq> MacSlow, what source is that?
<MacSlow> Saviq, bzr branch lp:~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, so u-s-c, let me try
<MacSlow> Saviq, made a dpkg-buildpackages -S from that and ran the resulting .dsc through sbuild
<Saviq> MacSlow, confirmed, there must be some packaging / building issues
<Saviq> xnox, can you please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226322/
<Saviq> xnox, it's an armhf cross-build of lp:unity-system-compositor
<Saviq> it's definitely missing :any for the python dep
<MacSlow> Saviq, so it's a chroot-issue?!
<Saviq> xnox, unping
<Saviq> MacSlow, add :any
<Saviq> MacSlow, in debian/control
<Saviq> MacSlow, in the python dependency
<Saviq> built fine for me now
 * MacSlow tries...
<Saviq> MacSlow, bug in u-s-c packaging
<xnox> Saviq: =)
<xnox> Saviq: correct.
<MacSlow> Saviq, add or replace "all" with "any" ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, there is no "all"
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226374/
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, the amount of errors was scarier, so thought would need you anyway :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't understand why we use a chroot for x-compiling
<Saviq> dednick, v
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/unity8/speed-up-indicator-startup/+merge/214944
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because -dev packages conflict, for one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. a -dev:amd64 and -dev:armhf are not co-installable
<tsdgeos> hmmmmm
<tsdgeos> right, that's unforunate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also clean chroot makes sure your build deps are correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and also it doesn't leave cruft on your host
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why not?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm having lots of "fun" with it :)
<tsdgeos> because well, we have multiarch
<tsdgeos> we shouldn't need a chroot tbh
<tsdgeos> i don't even see why -dev would conflict if using multiarch
<tsdgeos> unless they both try to install the same includes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they do
<tsdgeos> but then the packages should be smart enough
<tsdgeos> to knwo they are actually the same includes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm not saying they do not, i am saying i don't see why they should not technically be able to be coinstalled
<tsdgeos> but i'm not fixing debian packaging, they decided they want a hard system a long time ago :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's just cleaner really, and doesn't need to be slower
<MacSlow> mterry, hey there... I'm currently trying to get my copy of u-s-c (with the latest tweaks) compiled and tested via cross-compiling
<mterry> MacSlow, OK
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you prep a pre-populated chroot for unity8, for example, you can skip apt update/distupgrade, and go straight into compiling
<Saviq> is what I do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doesn't feel cleaner to me, but that's a matter for discussing with a beer, not now i guess
<Saviq> sure, that's not "clean", clean is when you start with a barely debootstrapped chroot, but that takes a long time, and you don't need to verify deps every time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but also, if you're used to use chroots, you're suddenly able to build for different distro releases, control what's in them, build sets of packages without introducing them to your host directly
<tsdgeos> and then suddenly i need 500G of disk space more :D
<tsdgeos> because of so many unclean chroots around
<tsdgeos> but yeah i see the point
<MacSlow> mterry, is unity-system-compositor from u-s-c really enought to test our new boot-screen binary? As I still don't have a ppa-silo to use on the device I wonder if I might be missing some packages.
<tsdgeos> i just don't like it :D
<MacSlow> if mumble was a physical thing...
 * MacSlow would throw it against the wall now!!!
<pete-woods> Saviq: I have pushed an update to the branch that ditches the C++11 style connect calls
<dandrader> pete-woods, what's the problem with them?
<pete-woods> dandrader: I don't know for sure, but it looks like they *might* not work on arm64 and ppc64
<pete-woods> dandrader: if the tests pass after this change, then we will know that for sure
<mhr3> pete-woods, did you read the ml? it's fixable with -fPIE
<mhr3> but i don't think that was your issue anyway
<pete-woods> mhr3: clearly I didn't :p
<pete-woods> looks like the same thing as I'm seeing
<Saviq> pete-woods, ok let's see, /me presses
<pete-woods> thanks :)
<mterry> MacSlow, it should be enough to see the boot up animation yeah
<MacSlow> mterry, hm... installed the one I cross-compiled, but I don't see it being displayed during bootup
<mterry> MacSlow, oh~!
<mterry> MacSlow, right, it's disabled by default.  You'll want to edit a file... let me see
<MacSlow> mterry, I can't force it manually I assume
<MacSlow> mterry, ah
<mterry> MacSlow, edit /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-session/usc-wrapper
<mterry> MacSlow, and add a  --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner argument
<mhr3> pete-woods, wow, i must be blind, i totally missed those connect messages when i looked at the log
<mhr3> so in that case, yea, it's that thing
<MacSlow> mterry, ah... right the --spinner option
<mhr3> -fPIE would solve it :)
<pete-woods> mhr3: glad we agree :)
<Saviq> elopio, hey, I left a comment or two on your MPs around AP tests
<MacSlow> mterry, I'll test my local changes via the cross-compiled .deb before I commit them... some build-fixes I pushed already (so it'll work with cross-compiling)
<Saviq> mterry, did you ask for a silo back for split greeter yet?
<mterry> Saviq, I asked kgunn earlier today but he never got back to me.  If you can press some buttons that sounds good
<mterry> Saviq, let me get you a list of branches...
<mterry> Saviq, can a silo depend on another silo?
<MacSlow> Saviq, fyi... so cross-compiling for u-s-c works now here too... and the resulting armhf-deb works on the devices too
<Saviq> mterry, no
<Saviq> MacSlow, see :)
<Saviq> it's awesome ;)
<mterry> Saviq, do you know how close Mir 0.1.8 is to landing?
<Saviq> mterry, ah actually it seems to be there
<Saviq> mterry, in silo 2
<Saviq> mterry, but a merge conflict
<Saviq> mterry, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/29/console
<elopio> Saviq: thanks. I'll check.
<Saviq> mterry, that's the current list http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7226534/
<Saviq> mterry, ah, that conflict happened yesterday, let me know what to do
<mterry> Saviq, ok, we can trim that a bunch.  let me see...
<MacSlow> Saviq, mixed bag... as quick iterations still are slow... because a cross-build via the chroot has to recreate the whole thing again
<Saviq> mterry, for mir landing, kgunn how close are we to land it?
<Saviq> MacSlow, not necessarily, there's a few tricks (I should probably put them in the wiki)
<MacSlow> Saviq, is there a way to save all the grabbed dependencies somehow for the chroot
<Saviq> MacSlow, a) prepare a prepopulated chroot for a project with all the dependencies
<kgunn> mterry: crap...got distracted
<kgunn> mterry: Saviq ...unity-mir branch has a bug, gerry's gonna work on a fix
<mterry> Saviq, so my plan to avoid further mir/devel drama is to base my branches off mir 0.1.8 (and just add one bugfix branch for mir that doesn't change api).  So I'd like to drop the platform-api and unity-mir branches.  Plus the indicator-sound branches can go
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... that would be nice... atm I don't gain any speed-ups in my turn-around cycles using cross-compiling
<kgunn> for the mir silo
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, just create a separate chroot, chroot -u root source:foo-amd64-armhf into it, and apt-get build-dep -aarmhf foo
<MacSlow> Saviq, got it
<Saviq> MacSlow, then, you can --no-apt-update --no-apt-distupgrade for sbuild to go straight into the build
<Saviq> MacSlow, but also, you can just open a chroot session yourself
<Saviq> MacSlow, and just dpkg-buildpackage -aarmhf -nc in there, it will still build packages, but won't dh_clean, so recompilation should be real fast
<Saviq> MacSlow, as I mentioned, I have plans to make a tool to automate / wrap all that into a relatively simple to use thing
<Saviq> but already there's things you can do
<mterry> Saviq, but maybe we should just wait until 0.1.8 lands unless we want to replicate that silo inside this one
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll use the tips now and don't wait for that :)
<Saviq> mterry, your call, really :)
<Saviq> mterry, the amount of button presses doesn't change much for us - build time would, of course
<mterry> Saviq, hmm, if it's easy.  Then let me get a list of branches *on top of* the 0.1.8 silo I want
<MacSlow> Saviq, that login into a custom chroot and prepopluating it would be basically to do a "sudo apt-get build-dep unity-system-compositor" there, right?
<mterry> Saviq, so if you can configure a silo with Mir 0.1.8 contents + http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226569/
<mterry> that would be swell!  :)
<mterry> I'll see if there are any current merge conflicts
<MacSlow> Saviq, to create a custom chroot I would have to use --name=<foobar>?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, why the !? :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, -aarmhf
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've not looked at the man-page yet... which I have now :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Pre-populated_chroots btw :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, too late I already did it :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I just added that section ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, have that page linked anyway for later reference
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/no-initial-display-configuration-sent-to-hosting-server/+merge/213126 targets mir devel...
<Saviq> mterry, if we want to skip devel, we need one to target mir trunk
<pete-woods> Saviq: I've messed up the signal change, that branch is going to fail to build
<Saviq> pete-woods, k, let me know
<mterry> Saviq, ok...  I'll make a version that does
<Saviq> mterry, thing is, it probably does bring itself some devel already?
<mterry> Saviq, no, it was made around the same time 0.1.8 was
<MacSlow> Saviq, the line "mk-sbuild --arch armhf --name foo-amd64-armhf" was missing the distro to use... updated the wiki
<mterry> Saviq, I tested to make sure it doens't go further.  But no matter, I'll make a new one targeting lp:mir
<Saviq> mterry, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, thought it would use the default
<MacSlow> Saviq, it does not for some reason
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's a required arg apparently
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... the only one without a needed option :)
<mterry> Saviq, try lp:~mterry/mir/no-nested-display-config
<tedg> mzanetti, Saviq, so it seems that for the launcher items we're using negative numbers to hide the count, where as Unity7 allows negative numbers to be shown. Is that diff on purpose?
<mzanetti> tedg: no, not really on purpose. I was talking to design and we didn't find a use case for negative numbers. are you aware of any?
<mzanetti> tedg: I can change that if required
<tedg> Well, you may do inbox zero, but I do inbox negative one ;-)
<tedg> Temperature?
<mzanetti> on the launcher item.... hmm, ok... fair enough
<tedg> Okay, I don't need it changed right now. I'll just have two dbus properties and if visible is turned off return -1 for now.
<tedg> Then we can update the whole thing at once.
<mzanetti> tedg: ok
<mterry> oh I have to make that a merge
<mterry> Saviq, ok, made that branch a real merge
<Saviq> mterry, an MP, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, hmm, where?
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/mir/no-nested-display-config/+merge/214979
<Saviq> xnox, platform-api fails to cross build due to gcc dep, is that something that could be fixed do you think http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226779/ ?
<xnox> Saviq: no, that's not something that can be fixed.
<Saviq> xnox, ok thought so
<xnox> Saviq: they must stop depending on a specific gcc, and we don't provide all versions of gcc's as cross-compilers.
<Saviq> xnox, well, there is a 4.7 cross gcc, could the dependency be improved so that it works?
<xnox> Saviq: no, as there is no way to know the correct arch you want.
<xnox> (target that is)
<Saviq> xnox, right, so manual it is then
<Saviq> xnox, got it
<xnox> cause we cross-compile to armhf, arm64, ppc64el etc. and we want to have packages generic, when they cross-compile.
<Saviq> MacSlow, no need for sudo
<Saviq> MacSlow, as long as you're in the sbuild group
<Saviq> MacSlow, only mk-sbuild will ask you for sudo password
<MacSlow> Saviq, I am (verified with id) but I still needed sudo
<Saviq> MacSlow, sounds like a bug, then, mzanetti had the same for the keygen...
<Saviq> MacSlow, should never happen
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... should it not be "mk-sbuild --target=armhf --arch=amd64 --name=foo trusty"
<Saviq> MacSlow, target is default
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm getting build-errors for armhf
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah wait
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, obviously mk-sbuild uses different arg names than sbuild...
<MacSlow> just starting from scratch again with "mk-sbuild --target=armhf --arch=amd64 --name=foo trusty"
<Saviq> MacSlow, so yeah, "mk-sbuild --target=armhf --name=foo trusty"
<Saviq> MacSlow, no need for --arch
<MacSlow> --arch can be dropped, right
<Cimi> mterry, now I can kill the wizard, but I removed your start_xsession
 * MacSlow likes being explicit :)
<Cimi> mterry, how do I start unity8?
<mterry> Cimi, well the upstart job started on starting unity8.  So when its job stops, it should resume starting unity8
<Saviq> mterry, ok, started to build mir, platform-api and qtubuntu after that, then the rest should be good to build, right?
<mterry> Saviq, should be yeah.  I think you can do USC along with papi and unity-mir, but no matter
<Saviq> mterry, k
<Cimi> mterry, but in the upstart job of wizard
<Cimi> mhr3, I have
<Cimi> start on starting xsession-init
<Cimi> stop on desktop-start
<Cimi> task
<Cimi> expect stop
<Cimi> mterry, maybe desktop start doesn't get called?
<mterry> Cimi, you can maybe remove stop on desktop-start
<mterry> Cimi, but shouldn't matter I guess
<mterry> Cimi, that was designed because start_xsession would start unity8, and upstart would kill our wizard when unity8 started that way
<mterry> Cimi, but now that you are having the wizard die immediately, I would expect that the wizard job would also stop
<mterry> Cimi, as an example, replace the exec line in the wizard job with 'exec true' or some nonsense and see what happens then
<Cimi> mterry, how do I check if a service is running?
<Cimi> mterry, initctl status something?
<om26er> Saviq, what are the minimum requirements to run unity8 on desktop ? (read: gpu requirements)
<Saviq> om26er, I asked that question today, and the answer is basically ~mesa dri2
<mterry> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> initctl status ubuntu-system-settings-wizard
<Cimi> initctl: Unknown job: ubuntu-system-settings-wizard
<Cimi> maybe user?
<mterry> Cimi, i think you want to pass --session or run it under the user
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mterry, initctl is not available qas user
<Cimi> *as
<om26er> Saviq, translate that to opengl version requirement ?
<mterry> Cimi, it might not be in your path?  it's in /sbin I think.  Or you could use 'status' directly.  It's an alias for it
<pete-woods> Saviq: we should be good again on that branch, jenkins just reported in
<Cimi> unity8 is start running
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> ShellServerConfiguration created
<Cimi> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<mir::AbnormalExit> >'
<Cimi>   what():  Exiting Mir! Reason: Nested Mir and Host Mir cannot use the same socket file to accept connections!
<Cimi> greyback, ^
<kgunn> fginther: josharenson is in here just in case :)
<kgunn> dandrader: btw...check out this on that topic
<kgunn> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg07583.html
<Saviq> om26er, I'm afraid I can't answer that question, can you post it to the Mir mailing list?
<om26er> Saviq, sure will do.
<fginther> josharenson, I'm catching up on the mir performance request. All of the desktop performance testing we were doing is here: http://m-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/
<fginther> josharenson, but that looks very stale or very broken now
<josharenson> fginther: Thanks, robotfuel helped me out a bit as well. My brain is fried for the day, but I'll take a look tomorrow and get back to you with any questions.
<fginther> josharenson, ok, I should be here :-)
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove-indicatormanager-upstart/+merge/214992
<elopio> tedg: do you have time to give me a hand? I have a qml file /tmp/, and I have a desktop file for it in /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/. What do I need to launch that with upstart?
<elopio> tedg: oh, nevermind.
<elopio> I was using the name of the qml instead of the desktop.
<Saviq> asac, you around?
<Saviq> asac, could you update your MP as per cjwatson's recommendation https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/unity8/fix-system-integration-test-type-error/+merge/214458/comments/509025 ?
<Saviq> elopio, awesome
<asac> Saviq: sure :)
<asac> why not do another one line copy paste :P
<asac> lol
<Saviq> asac, ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, what apt-get magic is needed to get python:armhf, python2.7:armhf, python-minimal:armhf and python2.7-minimal:armhf installed in a schroot?
<Saviq> MacSlow, none, you probably don't want those
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's why you want to add :any
<Saviq> MacSlow, to any python build-deps
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've that but the build still fails
<Saviq> MacSlow, what package?
<MacSlow> Saviq, still lp:~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen ... I'm trying to get it to work with a prepopulated schroot
<Saviq> MacSlow, and apt-get build-deb -aarmhf doesn't work?
<MacSlow> Saviq, -aarmhf I've to use... I used --host-architecture=armhf
<Saviq> -dep
<Saviq> MacSlow, same thing
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah, but build-deb won't work until there's a fixed version in the distro
<Saviq> grr -dep
<Saviq> MacSlow, so just drop prevent the python :armhf installs
<Saviq> MacSlow, and install :amd64 manually
<Saviq> MacSlow, will work then
<MacSlow> Saviq, can't follow you there really... drop where... in the debian/control?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, after you go `apt-get build-deb...`, dpkg -r the failed packages
<Saviq> MacSlow, and apt-get -f install python
<Saviq> MacSlow, that should be ready then for a cross-build of a fixed (:any added) u-s-c source
<asac> Saviq: repushed
<asac> cant comment on MP because i cant log into LP right now :/
 * asac goes and checks that
<asac> done
<Saviq> asac, can
<Saviq> asac, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, dpkg -r <foo> is ignored here
<asac> if there are more issues, just fix them during merging :P
<asac> thsx
<Saviq> asac, yeah will do
<asac> i kind of dont like if languages change implicit magic stuff to behave different all of the sudden
<asac> first they shouldnt invent this magic; but if they do they should just stick to it :P
<asac> </rant>
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm giving up on prepoplulated schroot... burned ~3 hours now to get them to work... I'll skip those
<asac> lets go for C instead
<Saviq> MacSlow, should've asked early...
<Saviq> MacSlow, and what do you mean dpkg -r <foo> is ignored?
<Saviq> MacSlow, dpkg -r python as root must work...
<MacSlow> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove python2.7
<Saviq> MacSlow, maybe it didn't install?
<Saviq> apt-get build-dep -aarmhf unity-system-compositor
<Saviq> dpkg -r python2.7-minimal python-minimal python python2.7 python-setuptools python-pkg-resources
<Saviq> apt-get install python
<Saviq> those three made it ready for me to dpkg-buildpackage -aarmhf a fixed u-s-c source
<Saviq> fixed == :any added
<Saviq> actually apt-get install python-setuptools
<Saviq> to top it off
<asac> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300326 ... you have anyone in US timezone able to continue testing/driving the landing mentioned?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> asac, we're all in London this week, but I'll do that later tonight
<Saviq> asac, will be tested before the morning
<Saviq> asac, ah wrong, that one is the qt thing, requires all-app ap testing, I won't be able to do that
<asac> right
<asac> guess its fine to do that tomorrow as a team effort
<asac> maybe
<asac> :)
<asac> get everyone involved
<Saviq> or we should have that automated...
<Saviq> we need something like the autopilot release gating job
<Saviq> mterry, kicked a build of the other components
<mterry> Saviq, thanks man!
<Saviq> mterry, I'm worried we might lose the silo again, though... down to 1 I think...
<mterry> Saviq, down to 1?
<Saviq> mterry, 1 remaining silo
<mterry> Saviq, oh hrm
<Saviq> mterry, unless something lands...
<Saviq> I hope to free one at least overnight...
<mterry> which is not as likely these days
<elopio> mterry: I'm having troubles with the unlock from the autopilot tests on the desktop. You are working on something related, right?
<mterry> elopio, I wasn't looking at desktop space, but yah
<elopio> mterry: ok, I'll wait for your changes to land and then try again.
<mterry> elopio, my changes are mostly just moving code around, not changing substance
<mterry> Saviq, which silo did you put the split packages?
<mterry> *into which
<MacSlow> mterry, pushed everything all but the GU-based size-tweaks to the spinner. I'll do that tomorrow.
<mterry> MacSlow, sweet!
<MacSlow> mterry, spins now slower (did my best interpretation of "a tad bit slower" I could :), glow is also faded in now... 6 secs after the logo shows up...
<MacSlow> mterry, take it for a spin.. see you tomorrow
<mterry> Cimi, you around?  I added an upstart hook for the system-settings and wanted to see where you put your work on the upstart job
<mterry> I mean, I added a hook for the wizard in my split branches
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-10
<Saviq> mterry, 002
<mterry> Saviq, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, but looks like the build failed
<mterry> Saviq, curious.  Will look
<Saviq> or the fooking SSO tricked me :/
<mterry> Saviq, 002?  looks fine.  arm64 failed, but I think that's normal
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but just mir
<Saviq> mterry, should've been all built by now
<mterry> Saviq, I see
<Saviq> mterry, I kicked the build for real now
<Saviq> stoopid SSO :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: autopilot tests are run with powerd forcing the display to be on, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on devices, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's bad for last mterry's test
<tsdgeos> in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-focus-request/+merge/201817
<tsdgeos> i just ran it with "powerd-cli display on" and it fails
<tsdgeos> but without it, it works fine
<tsdgeos> any idea how to overcome that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right... I think we should just lock regardless of the powerd-cli override...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah but we're not listening to the power key directly, but through powerd, which doesn't change the state (even though it actually turns the display off)
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> us listening directly to powerd
<tsdgeos> and then forcing powerd to be on
<Saviq> kind of beats the purpose, yeah
<tsdgeos> is kind of contradicting with the test :D
<Saviq> I'll chat with Michael later
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm confused as to how https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941 is building in CI if it doesn't build here
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> CI is automerging with trunk
<tsdgeos> right?
<tsdgeos> makes sesne
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, always, when looking at branches, merge on top of trunk
<tsdgeos> sure i do that, didn't remember CI did it
<Saviq> kies
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I'll patch unity-mir in a different way
<Cimi> Saviq, how about checking if the upstart job is unity 8 || UNITY_MIR_EXPECTS_SIGSTOP == "1" ?
<Saviq> Cimi, why leave the upstart job is unity8, let's just make the unity8 job require ↑
<Cimi> Saviq, in case something fucks up in unity8 job
<Cimi> and the variable doesn't get properly set
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why lokcing while on run_on_device always makes unity8 crash?
<Saviq> Cimi, why would something fuck up there?
<tsdgeos> and how hard would that be for that to be fixed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hwc?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm not a fan of this upstart so far :D
<Saviq> Cimi, you're not a fan of many things :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I wonder if we're not conflicting with u-s-c...
<Cimi> Saviq, Chicago pizza among these
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we actually should make run_on_device run it through upstart...
<Cimi> did you guys got to the hotel safe?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we're good, thanks ;)
<Cimi> I died of headache straight after :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise we'll fall into the "we're running under a different env" issue again and again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: trueth
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it's enough to go "restart unity8 BINARY=shell/builddir/unity8" to have it run under upstart
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then, tail ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log... and trap ctrl+C to "restart unity8" again
<Saviq> should be doable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that should be done in the "run" script actually, so that we do the same on desktop
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll have a quick look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, check `initctl status unity8` first, and start/stop if it wasn't running, restart if it was
<Cimi> Saviq, what happens if we run the binary unity8 and not the upstart job?
<Saviq> Cimi, it fails
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause it doesn't know about u-s-c, for example
<Saviq> Cimi, and basically it runs under a different environment, and conflicts with the currently running one
<Saviq> we don't want that
<Cimi> mope
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> Saviq, btw I want to learn C++, throw me bugs in the future
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any idea why we have testlistviewwithpageheader target but not xvfbtestlistviewwithpageheader ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... there should...
<tsdgeos> i guess i did something weird in tehre
<mzanetti> give me a few minuts and I'll check/fix
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: thanks :)
<Cimi> Saviq, unity8 job will NEVER start until the post-script of the wizard ended?
<Saviq> Cimi, what starts the unity8 job?
<Cimi> start on ((xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch) or (xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch-surfaceflinger)) and started dbus
<Cimi> Saviq, I am worried about races and conflicts with env variables
<Saviq> Cimi, when does the session start?
<Cimi> question for mterry
<Cimi> !
<Cimi> but wizard starts on         initctl unset-env UNITY_MIR_EXPECTS_SIGSTOP
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> start on starting xsession-init
<Cimi> but wizard is started with exec ubuntu-touch-session system-settings-wizard
<Cimi> maybe I don't need this ubuntu-touch-session
<Cimi> terminator is AWESOME btw when working with multiple projects and adb
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry for the late notice... we're having the new header catchup in 15 mins
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, when how where?
<tsdgeos> when in 15 mins :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll do a hout
<Saviq> will let you know when we find a room
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, whgat does what():  Exiting Mir! Reason: Nested Mir and Host Mir cannot use the same socket file to accept connections! mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, the addition of the wizard kills unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, isn't it clear English?
<Cimi> it has to be something to do with the variables
<Saviq> Cimi, we resolved that yesterday
<Cimi> Saviq, well I updated the jobs but still doesn't work
<Saviq> Cimi, means both MIR_SOCKET and UNITY_MIR_SOCKET point at the same file
<Cimi> Saviq, so basically after the wizard starts, unity8 starts
<Cimi> Saviq, but then I reboot
<Cimi> and next time the pre-start script of the wizard does not run
<Cimi> and unity8 has this error
<Cimi> this is my unity8.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230074/
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like the pre-start of wizard mangles stuff
<Saviq> Cimi, print out initctl list-env --global | grep MIR in unity8 pre-start
<Cimi> and this my wizard http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230075/
<Cimi> yup
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> [ -e $HOME/$RUN_FILE ] && stop || true
<Cimi> Saviq, despite ^, the pre-start script continues
<Cimi> the file does exist
<Cimi> can it be that stop returns false?
<Cimi> unless the pre-start script runs either way
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-lwvph-xvfb/+merge/215139
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: while you're at it, can do do the organicgrid and stuff that is below in that file
<tsdgeos> seems it doesn't work either
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> tx :)
<Saviq> Cimi, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#stop-a-job-that-is-about-to-start-from-within-that-job
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure you need the || true
<Cimi> Saviq, well
<Cimi> Saviq, I now put everything under if else
<Cimi> and works
<Cimi> Saviq, basically [ -e $HOME/$RUN_FILE ] && stop || true
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, I think "stop" does not return
<Cimi> Saviq, prevent the exec
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd need a stop && exit
<Cimi> but the pre-start script runs ALL
<Saviq> Cimi, and yeah, if/else works, too
<Saviq> Cimi, "stop" is just a command, it doesn't actually exit the script
<Cimi> Saviq, probably exit is better?
<Saviq> Cimi, both are fine
<Cimi> because then in stop I have check for file
<Cimi> Saviq, exit exits upstart or the scripot?
<om26er> running unity8 autopilot on the device takes ages, I wonder why does it keep waiting for unity8 to stop for a long time ?
<Saviq> om26er, unity8 stop isn't really optimized...
<Saviq> om26er, sometimes it takes a half minute or so for it to exit
<Saviq> om26er, we just never had time to look at it
<om26er> Saviq, aah, it will help your MRs get CI approve quicker ;)
<Saviq> om26er, I know, I know ;)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ping
<om26er> took ~2000 seconds
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: do https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 and https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions need to land at the same time? Or should unity-notifications land first and then unity8? or?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions should go in first
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: and who has to review that? us? or some other team?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, since there are no consumers of modal snap-decisions yet it not so critical... but the unity-notifications branch first would be nicer
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, we ... nobody from the api-team is really that involved in lp:unity-notifications
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, "on paper" it's the api-team... "in practise" it's us :)
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> so i'll do it i guess?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that would be great... ping me if any questions arise
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: What does the  Q_ENUMS(Roles) in NotificationModel ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that's got to be an overlooked left over
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, since this is coming from unity-api now
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: kill it!
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.upstart_unity-mir_variables/+merge/215152
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this one reliably fails for me: test_show_scope_on_load
<Cimi> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity-mir/unity-mir.stop-server_wizard/+merge/214983
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: using xvfb or not or don't matter?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in any case
<tsdgeos> let me see
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: jfi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230296
<jfi> mzanetti, Hi, hum, what should I see in this log?
<mzanetti> jfi: heh, sorry... that should have been a "just for information" to tsdgeos :)
<tsdgeos> lol
<jfi> haaa :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm going to claim "SDK"
<tsdgeos> here
<tsdgeos> people reverted stuff and then reverted some stuff
<tsdgeos> and yeah test doesn't pass
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and this is why you don't do archive uploads
<tsdgeos> because suddenly our tests stop passing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's getting into our trunk with the next landing
<Saviq> i.e. today
<tsdgeos> didrocks: can you please set a commit message and to make CI happy in https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/backport-latest-release/+merge/215100
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: basically you need https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/backport-latest-release/+merge/215100
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i know i can, but there's the tale about free fishes vs explaining how to fish
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do we need to have different qml (try vs test) files for OrganicGrid? that doesn't work with all the macros we have
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: they are different now, i guess with some work they could be not different
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I have converted the cmake stuff to use the macros. test and xvfbtest works, but try fails to find the file currently. Would you mind taking care of that?
<mzanetti> I'll push to a unity-team branch
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: lp:~unity-team/unity8/fix-lvwph-xvfb
<tsdgeos> tx
<didrocks> tsdgeos: there is a commit message, right?
<didrocks> (or someone did it)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: Saviq did add it
<Cimi> dednick, jenkins does not merge this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/+merge/212913
<dednick> Cimi: no idea
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's not going to fly, you're not even compiling my try.cpp file either
<tsdgeos> i'll do some cmake-ry
<tsdgeos> let's see if you like it later ^_^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: right... if you're too busy I can probably make it happen tomorrow or early next week
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's under ci train
<Saviq> Cimi,  "* Are there any related MPs required for this MP to build/function as expected? Please list.
<Saviq> No"
<Saviq> Cimi, what about the unity-mir change?
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to fix the upstart integration AP test
<mterry> Saviq, I see that silo 002 continues to be a punk
<Saviq> mterry, does it, /me looks
<Saviq> :|
<Saviq> mterry, ah crap, unity8
<mterry> Saviq, does it need merging or some such?
<Saviq> mterry, /me fixes
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/backport-latest-release/+merge/215100
 * Saviq builds stuff one by one, can't be bothered to loose so much time due to just one project :|
<mterry> huh
<Saviq> mterry, we had a revert go straight into distro, not yet landed (about to, though)
<Saviq> mterry, but also, after a change some two weeks ago, the job only uploads in bulk, if all the projects complete the source package build
<Saviq> mterry, before it would upload straight after it completed per-project, but the release team requested it to be changed
<mterry> hmm, ok
<mzanetti> MacSlow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1305885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305885 in Unity 8 "Snap Decision input does not listen to Enter key" [Undecided,New]
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... not sure yet how to do it... I'll look into it once I've done eMails
<mterry> Cimi, so I was playing with launching the wizard from split greeter mode
<mterry> Cimi, did I ping you about that yesterday?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: at the end i did it from scratch, hope you don't mind ^_^, that way you can review it even if maybe I ended up with similar solutions to what you did
<Cimi> mterry, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure, no problem
<mterry> Cimi, does the wifi branch need a further review?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: hud is at 100% again, is there a log you added to help find out who was the culprit?
<Cimi> mterry, yes but still hold on
<MacSlow> mterry, boot-anim is done
<mterry> MacSlow, saw your email!  Awesome
<Cimi> mterry, ok it's fine now
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: " Hit DBusMenu safety valve for menu at :1.119 /MenuBar/1 "
<tsdgeos> this one?
<Cimi> seb128, mterry https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: can you look up the process with d-feet?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: it's kontact
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: but i run kontact every day
<tsdgeos> and after killing hud-service is back to normal
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: which version of HUD are you on, btw?
<tsdgeos> whatever is on trusty
<pete-woods> so definitely latest then?
<tsdgeos> 13.10.1+14.04.20140402-0ubuntu1
<pete-woods> bah, I can't understand how that could be going crazy even with the safety valve in place
<tsdgeos> :/
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: were you using kontact at the time?
<tsdgeos> well it runs all the time, it's my email client of choice
<tsdgeos> mterry: seen my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-ux-fixes/+merge/210042 ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, looking
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: fair enough, well at least I have an app I can have a look at for debugging now :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ping
<tedg> Saviq, paulliu, What priority do you guys see bug 1302213 as having?
<ubot5> bug 1302213 in Unity 8 "API to bring down the session" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302213
<Saviq> tedg, in progress
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: how do i test manually https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 ?
<paulliu> tedg: I'm working on that right now.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i.e. the stuff you have in the video
<tedg> Saviq, Okay, so should we start looking to implement it in indicator-session?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: also did a small comment
<tedg> Ah, sounds like yes.
<paulliu> tedg: I'm currently adding a plugin inside Unity8
<tedg> paulliu, Cool, thanks!
<charles> paulliu, \o/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, to test you just trigger any of the sd-example-*.py from lp:unity-notifications/examples...
<Saviq> paulliu, put it in unity-mir instead
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, when on the greeter no input-blocking tinted background should appear... when on the normal shell/dash it should
<Saviq> paulliu, no need to introduce a new plugin
<paulliu> Saviq: hmm. ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, collapsing the two lines you mentioned
<Saviq> greyback, can you point paulliu if there's a place already where it'd make sense to put it ↑?
<charles> paulliu, so it's going to be the three-argument KDE style logout function at /com/canonical/Unity, yes? What interface name should indicator-session refer to?
<paulliu> charles: yes. /com/canonical/Unity/Logout
<greyback> paulliu: hey
<paulliu> greyback: hi
<charles> paulliu, ty :)
<paulliu> Saviq: what's unity-mir? I just branched it and reading the source.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, fixed
<greyback> paulliu: I think you can add it to the ApplicationManager QML plugin, so lp:unity-mir:src/modules/Unity/Application/application_manager.h
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: tx :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i had two autopilot failures http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230988/
<tsdgeos> let me run again
<paulliu> greyback: ok. Let me read the source.
<greyback> paulliu: unity-mir enables unity to run as a mir server, launch/monitor&stop apps, and control app surfaces (hide/bring to front)
<paulliu> greyback: ok. got it.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well last time I tried it everything was fine... but that some days ago... I've to pull all pieces in again and see for myself.
<Saviq> paulliu, a little bit more info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1302213/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302213 in Unity 8 "API to bring down the session" [High,In progress]
<greyback> paulliu: any questions, please poke me
<paulliu> Saviq, greyback, ok. thanks
 * MacSlow wonders who'd be a good person to ask for help regarding mumble
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yep, two same errors on a rerun, so please have a look
<Saviq> MacSlow, #is I'd say
<MacSlow> Saviq, same issue since the start of the week... I'll add my notes to the stand-up doc
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: did you change your canonical SSO password? I found once that the syncs to mumble apssword are monthly or something
<tsdgeos> so you won't remember you had changed your password
<tsdgeos> and then mumble will stop working
<mterry> tsdgeos, replied
<mterry> (to greeter-ux-fixes comments)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no... didn't touch that
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, i still think that the hinting animation there all the time is a bit weird, but if it's on purpose, let's get it to more people and see how many comments we get from the world :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah I suspect there will be some pushback honestly.  But design said they wanted to try it this way first
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<mardy> it must be a change in the unity8, let's talk in freenode/#ubuntu-unity
<mardy> ops :-)
<mardy> Saviq: hi! :-) In the recent images, when an application window is closed, one is back to the apps lens, rather than to the last used app; I guess this is intentional?
<Saviq> mardy, quit as in from the app itself?
<Saviq> mardy, sounds related to bug #1305128
<ubot5> bug 1305128 in Unity 8 "Apps don't always get focused when started with upstart-app-launch" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305128
<Saviq> greyback, ↑ another behaviour change with right-edge :/
<tedg> charles, paulliu, it looks like Unity7 added a session interface, could we use that? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-session/unity-session/view/head:/src/backend-dbus/com.canonical.Unity.Session.xml
<tedg> Trevinho, ^
<mardy> Saviq: yes, from the app itself
<Trevinho> tedg: yeah, I hope so, I'm fixing the tests right now
<Trevinho> tedg: I've to fix the things for restarting (and showing proper dialog), but I will
<tedg> Trevinho, To give you some context, we were talking about what to do in Unity8. I was thinking being the same would be good.
<paulliu> tedg: ok. I can use this.
<Saviq> mardy, please comment on the bug, Gerry is looking into it
<tedg> paulliu, Cool, charles, work for you?
<Trevinho> tedg: yeah, I imagined that :)
<mterry> Cimi, looks like you left a debugging comment in: console.log("quit");
<bfiller> mardy: is this the issue when creating a google account the UI switches back to the dash when you press the login button?
<Trevinho> tedg: not sure the api is complete, but this is the introspection so far http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7231097/
<Trevinho> tedg: it has some things thare are still somewhat related to gnome-session internal usage, but it can be cleaned up
<tedg> Trevinho, Oh, wow, why are you duplicating all the logind stuff?
<charles> tedg, paulliu, that's fine, I take it RequestLogout / RequestReboot / RequestShutdown do not prompt for confirmation?
<charles> the "LockPrompt" method hints that prompting methods would use that suffix in their name
<charles> tedg: nice find, btw
<Trevinho> tedg: well, it just provides calls to our SessionManager... And while is not ufficially supported, ad that point I just made available all the features we have :)
<Cimi> mterry, I repushed
<tedg> Trevinho, Heh, okay. But we should probably be careful to not have too much API to support into the future.
<tsdgeos> mterry: the "darkening" when pulling from left including the launcher is very weird
<tsdgeos> give it a try
<tedg> Trevinho, Would hate to have people start depending on it.
<mardy> bfiller: yes
<mterry> tsdgeos, it is?
<mterry> let me play with it again
<Trevinho> tedg: yeah, indeed... but I guess people will expect breakage anyway when switching away from u7
<tsdgeos> mterry: so it is clear as you drag it, but then release and goes to a few different stages of dark
<bfiller> mardy: why is the app trying to close when you press the login button?
<tedg> Trevinho, Heh, you don't want an angry OMG! Ubuntu! story do you? ;-)
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah yeah, the "launcher fully out" dark on top of the greeter?
<tsdgeos> mterry: no no
<Trevinho> tedg: ahah, yeah, I'm pleasing the press :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah...  if you actually log in
<tsdgeos> mterry: so you pull from left, get the launcher out, keep pulling, dash appears and it's mostly "the correct color",
<tsdgeos> mterry: but then you finish the move
<tsdgeos> and things go dark, darker, clearerr
<mardy> bfiller: because it's a different process; this is planned to change soon, though, so this shouldn't be an issue in the longer period
<tsdgeos> or some weird combination
<mterry> tsdgeos, we probably should not keep launcher out in that case.
<tsdgeos> mterry: i don't know what should happen but that definitely feels weird.
<mterry> tsdgeos, I see what you mean now.  I'll see if I can't make that more natural (and launcher shouldn't stay up anyway)
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok :) want a comment in the MR as a reminder?
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure, I could get hit by a bus and we don't want to forget it  :)
<tsdgeos> :P
<tsdgeos> mterry: also you need to run make pot_file to get the new text into the pot file
<mterry> tsdgeos, I thought that was done separately from the MPs?
<tsdgeos> mterry: oyu mean automatically?
<tsdgeos> i don't think so
<tsdgeos> but i may be wrong
<mterry> tsdgeos, huh ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we have to run pot_files manually, right?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i'd love it to be run automagically
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but if they'd run automagically, you'd get them change with every commit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause of line numbers...
<tsdgeos> i know
<Saviq> OTOH maybe we should update the line numbers...
<tsdgeos> the script that does that is the commit champion of KDE :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we should, the lines are there to help translators locate stuff, if they are out of sync they can cause confusion (if someone is actually using them)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then we're just missing ALL in the target
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there was a reason, though, why we didn't want it there... :)
 * Saviq hopes it was only that we didn't want it changing all the time...
<tsdgeos> :D
<mterry> Saviq, we could just run it automatically at release time
<mterry> doesn't need to be every commit
<tsdgeos> mterry: but then your release comes out with outdated translations no?
<tsdgeos> your translators are always one version behind
<mterry> tsdgeos, OK.  Animation + pot file update
<mterry> tsdgeos, well that's true for how Ubuntu does things now.  Package hits archive, then translators get to play with it.  But the 6 month release cycle means that strings settle down near end
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like they are always behind with the CI train, 'cause there isn't an intermediate step...
<tsdgeos> yeaps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unless, obviously, there was no i18n change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and well, you can do a only-i18n release when wanted
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mterry, but yeah, we could (should) add a make-pot step before landing
<Saviq> would have to be manual, though, unless we get a way to do hooks in the train or something
<Saviq> doubt it'd happen for train, maybe for airline
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, approved :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, I was testing the unity8 autopilot tests yesterday.  They seem like they fail.  Is that fixed / known?
<mzanetti> tedg: hi, will UAL support starting apps by short appid?
<tedg> mzanetti, It's on my todo, right now you can do it by constructing the full appid via the function in the lib.
<mzanetti> tedg: ah ok. thanks
<tedg> mzanetti, You can call it with NULL for any of the parameters and it'll fill out that for you.
<tedg> Well, not package.
<tedg> It can't guess that :-)
<mzanetti> tedg: what's "package"?
<mzanetti> teh "bar" in com.ubuntu.foo_bar_0.1.2 ?
<Saviq> mterry, any one in particular?
<tedg> mzanetti, The first of the triplet: $(package)_$(app)_$(version)
<mzanetti> ah ok... so package is the only required basicall
<mzanetti> which is the short appid
<tedg> yeah, we'll choose the first app
<mterry> Saviq, two lockscreen ones and two application lifecycle ones.  I lost my note with the precise names
<tedg> No, short appid is $(package)_$(app)
<tedg> It just trims off the version.
<Saviq> mterry, what device?
<mterry> Saviq, mako
<Saviq> mterry, and that's trunk, or?
<Saviq> mterry, I just ran a set pre-landing today, and was fine
<mterry> Saviq, it was....  I think it was trusty
<mterry> Saviq, OK, will try again
<tedg> mzanetti, You can get the desktop files of the installed apps by short id by setting up a click hook.
<mzanetti> yeah... finding the .desktop file is not that problematic... I'm just trying to figure how to distinguish stuff...
<mzanetti> because sometimes we get appid:///com.ubuntu.foo/bar/current-user-version, sometimes, its application://something.desktop (which I guess can also contain _). and sometimes its the full appid
<Cimi> mterry, got a chance to see?
<mterry> Cimi, yeah, building now on phone
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/run_upstart/+merge/215228
<tsdgeos> works pretty well
<Cimi> mterry, don't build on phone, so cross building
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesomes
<Cimi> mterry, it's awesome
<Cimi> *do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why 'tailf -n0'?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah that won't show the previous lines?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because otherwise you get the log of the previous ru
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> it's totally confusing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hoped it was as simple as that, awesome
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah but wait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that will end up with no shell on phone when you ^C
<Cimi> mterry, just follow instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I meant: if(running) { was_running=true; stop unity8 } ... if (was_running) { start unity8 }
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that you replace the running one with the testing one, and go back to the original one when ^C
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really
<tsdgeos> run_on_device does that already
<tsdgeos> i was tempted to not even contemplate the case where unity8 is running tbh
<tsdgeos> since run_on_device stops it
<tsdgeos> and we don't usually have it running on the desktop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah right, run_on_device is stopping it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe indeed not even stop it, but bail out if it's started already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that was what i originally had, ok will do
<tsdgeos> pushed
<mterry> Cimi, the keyboard isn't coming up for me
<Cimi> mterry, do you have patched mir?
<mterry> Cimi, oh no
<mterry> i forgot that bit
<Cimi> mterry, are you using sbuild to compile?
<Cimi> it will take ages
<mterry> Cimi, I have a Mir build lying around I can repurpose
<mterry> Cimi, one nice thing about building on device
<mterry> Cimi, wait, mir or unity-mir?  I see the referenced lp:~cimi/unity-mir/unity-mir.stop-server_wizard branch...
<Cimi> mterry, unity mir
<Saviq> mterry, cross-build, don't build everything on devices :P
<mterry> Saviq, I should I know
<Cimi> mterry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<mterry> I get it, I get it!  :)
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding ;D
<Saviq> mterry, just kicked unity8 in split silo, should finally build fine
<mterry> Cimi, hmm, with unity-mir now, I get no notification at all
<Cimi> mterry, this might be due to something else
<Cimi> mterry, remove previous network connections and reboot
<mterry> Cimi, clear /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ you mean?
<Cimi> mterry, right
<mterry> Cimi, ok, now it's back yeah
<Cimi> mterry, kbd?
<Cimi> osk?
<mterry> Cimi, came up...
<mterry> seems to work
<Cimi> good
<mterry> Cimi, OK, I'm going look at actual code changes for comments there, but functionality seems correct
<Cimi> good
<mterry> Cimi, why the '.qml' enforcement?  Was that separate cleanup or needed for wifi?
<Cimi> mterry, because it was going bad with all my backup files
<Cimi> .~1~
<Cimi> etce
<Cimi> I realised we only need .qml files anyway
<Cimi> at least check for extension
<Cimi> and don't load everything inside the dir, png included
<Cimi> as qml pages
<mterry> Cimi, doesn't that break .disabled checking?
<Cimi> mterry, it shouldn't
<Cimi> but check if it does :)
<Cimi> tests seem to pass
<mterry> Cimi, tests pass, but I don't get how.  Looking at the PageList.cpp code
<Cimi> mterry, first it adds pages that end with qml
<Cimi> mterry, then checks for disabled files and removes the pages?
<mterry> Cimi, but it checks for disabled pages among the list it collected before (those that end in .qml)
<Cimi> so it shoudln't work
<Cimi> mterry, well, you got the idea maybe requires a simple fix
<mterry> Cimi, I guess we could collect .disabled files in the same first pass but in a different list, then go through that list after, removing the qml versions
<mterry> Cimi, and this passes the test?
 * mterry tries
<Cimi> mterry, we can probably strip the extensions
<Cimi> mterry, thing is
<Cimi> mterry, disabled is added alongside the qml
<mterry> Cimi, qDebug() << "before delete";
<mzanetti> josharenson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1269282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269282 in Unity 8 "Missing documentation / -help from unity8 binary" [High,Triaged]
<mterry> Cimi, we can't reuse the Notification.qml from unity8?
<mzanetti> josharenson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1302050
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302050 in Unity 8 "[greeter/LockScreen] need a way to specify the minimum and maximum lengths of the code to ask" [High,New]
<Cimi> mterry, you mean importing the file?
<mterry> Cimi, yeah
<mterry> Cimi, readonly property bool connected: mainMenu.connectedAPs === 1   <- is there no way to be connected to more than one?
<Cimi> mterry, but what if unity chanes and we break?
<Cimi> mterry, I don't think so
<mterry> Cimi, why do we have a 1s delayed timer on quit?  We don't need to show that final loading screen.  If we're quitting, we can just drop that last page
<mterry> (the spinner page)
<Cimi> mterry, I liked it :D
<mterry> Cimi, but we will have a USC spinner that takes its place
<Cimi> mterry, I agree we can drop this with split
<mterry> Cimi, but with this branch, it's just a fake spinner
<mterry> no reason for it
<mterry> Cimi, if unity8 changes its notification code, we want to pick those changes up, eh?
<Cimi> feel free to push everything, I'll review later on
<Cimi> mterry, but if they break us?
<mterry> Cimi, that's what tests are for?  autopilot tests for the system settings
<Cimi> mterry, eventually it will all go inside the menu
<mterry> Cimi, and we use such a small part of their API -- Just a Notifications {} block with a model, right?
<mterry> Cimi, not like that's going to break much
<Cimi> mterry, it won't work easily now
<Cimi> mterry, in fact we don't have it as a module in unity
<Cimi> mterry, I'd just copy the files..
<Cimi> mterry, will be back in ~2 hours
<mterry> Cimi, yeah, test-page-list test isn't succeeding
<mterry> Cimi, why can't we import?
<Cimi> branch is ~unity-team if you want to push
<mterry> Cimi, ok, see ya
<Cimi> mterry, because we have to hook up the path
<Cimi> mterry, it's not as a module
<Cimi> like Unity.Dash.Notifications 0.1
<Cimi> it's not automagically :D
<Cimi> it's fine to keep our own copy and don't bother much
<mterry> Cimi, but so much code duplication!
<Cimi> all of this will go away when we have the password entry inside the listview
<mterry> Cimi, figuring out the path seems easier than duplicating
<Cimi> what we need to do though is copying the code for the tablet mode as well
<Cimi> mterry, go ahead then!
<mzanetti> josharenson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1305885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305885 in Unity 8 "Snap Decision input does not listen to Enter key" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> :P
<mterry> Cimi, "patches welcome"
<Cimi> :D :D :D
 * Cimi runs away :D
<mterry> Cimi, this isn't how reviews are supposed to go!  :)
<mterry> Cimi, hmm, also ./wizard/test.sh doesn't work anymore with a mirserver
<tedg> Saviq, Why are you stripping tags?
<Saviq> tedg, because they're old, from lp:unity
<Saviq> tedg, and they don't point at anything in lp:unity8
<Saviq> tedg, not all, just the ones that don't make sense
<tedg> Do they share a common history?
<Cimi> mterry, let's remove it then
<mterry> Cimi, shoot, I lost my scrollback, I forget what I said to you
<Cimi> <mterry> [19:28] Cimi, hmm, also ./wizard/test.sh doesn't work anymore with a mirserver
<mterry> Cimi, ah.  Well.  I think it might work if you are running inside Mir and have MIR_SOCKET set correctly
<mterry> Cimi, I made some commits!
<mterry> Cimi, used unity8 Notifications, split out the wizard into its own package (since now we depend on unity-mir and unity8 stuff which the normal settings package doesn't want to
<mterry> Cimi, dropped spinner (i know you liked it, but we shouldn't artificially delay, and it was a placeholder since it wasn't in original design)
<mterry> Cimi, and cleaned up the code a bit (dropped debugs, fixed some FIXMEs)
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> I'll have a look after dinner if my gf doesn't kill me
<mterry> Cimi, oh and I restored .disabled support
<mterry> Cimi, what do we need qtbase5-private-dev for?
<Cimi> mterry, mmmmmmmmm
<Cimi> something
<Cimi> mmm
<mterry> Cimi, I'll look.  it's late for you
<Cimi> just remove it and see what breaks xD
<Cimi> mterry, had a look, good!
<mterry> Cimi, nice  :)   I also added the MP checklist junk to the description
<Cimi> mterry, it is fine after all that code removed for dlopening mir lib?
<mterry> Cimi, should be.  unity8 only did the dlopen stuff because it also supported non-mir use cases
<mterry> like surfaceflinger
<mterry> But we don't need that junk anymore
<Cimi> mterry, we don't need the checklist :P
<Cimi> mterry, it's not unity8 :P
<mterry> Cimi, everybody has a checklist now man
<mterry> Cimi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/ubuntu-system-settings
<Cimi> argh
<Cimi> like we never did those
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-11
<jamesh> Saviq: re. bug 1306343, installing unity8-fake-env gets rid of the immediate problem.
<ubot5> bug 1306343 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-tool segfaults with message "(dlopen: cannot load any more object with static TLS"" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306343
<RAOF> Man, there's nothing as awesome as TLS and the ELF ABI for same.
<jamesh> RAOF: things work fine if you don't fiddle with the defaults: -fPIC defaults to -ftls-model=global-dynamic, which should be fine to dlopen
<jamesh> that is admitedly slower than -ftls-model=initial-exec, but you only get a few slots for initial-exec .so's from dlopened libraries.
<RAOF> jamesh: But, but, but mesa! That's a whole extra layer of indirection eating into your sweet, sweet GL performance!
<jamesh> RAOF: presumably it is fine if you directly link to libGL though?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> You *should* be able to dlopen libGL, though; many things do. Possibly not libGL *and* libEGL *and* libGLES, though.
<jamesh> from what I read, there are a few free static-tls slots reserved for dlopen libraries
<jamesh> once you use them up though, you don't get any new ones
<RAOF> Right; you can't get new ones, because they're in memory allocated at binary load time.
<jamesh> do we really need this "dlopen" function? :)
<jamesh> all it seems to do is cause problems
<pete-woods> :D
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi, so this CPU usage thing in HUD, the one you're showing me can only be triggered when you actually search for stuff
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: what things are you searching for in Kontact? I've tried giving the app a good attack with HUD, and not managed to re-create the bug yet
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: don't use the hud myself
<tsdgeos> i don't remember hwo to even trigger it tbh
<tsdgeos> since i think i moved it from alt to somewhere els
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: dammit, then how is the search being triggered :(
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ahh, unity8?
<tsdgeos> that maybe triggers an "" or QSTring() search on start?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it could be that, yes
<tsdgeos> i don't search in there either
<tsdgeos> but it may be doing some searches by itself
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: but your plugin has a long-lived search that holds open a search for ""
<tsdgeos> think so yes
<tsdgeos> jamesh: i can't repro that problem with unity-scope-tool :/
<pete-woods> hmm, it's possible that's why you're seeing it.. hmm
<tsdgeos> jamesh: you just run it and it outputs that?
<jamesh> tsdgeos: I didn't have unity8-fake-env installed
<jamesh> tsdgeos: without that package, unity-scope-tool reliably crashed.  With it installed, it functioned as expected
<tsdgeos> it needs the fake application manager
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> there's no dependency i gather
<tsdgeos> we'd need one
<jamesh> tsdgeos: it does seem worrying that we'd dlopening a set of libraries that triggers that error though
<tsdgeos> jamesh: why?
 * tsdgeos kicks email
<tsdgeos> why i have only one email about this scope-tool thing
<tsdgeos> and there have been 7 comments
<tsdgeos> :/
<jamesh> tsdgeos: initial-exec mode TLS isn't guaranteed to work with dlopen, but a few slots are reserved so you can open a few libraries configured that way.  If we're hitting this limit in an edge case, it makes me wonder if it will come back to bite later on
<tsdgeos> i honestly think you have a red-herring there, it just crashes because we make the app exit if you use the wrong applicationManager in the wrong app
<tsdgeos> but i may be wrong of course :)
<jamesh> perhaps the bug just leads us to load up a combination of DF_STATIC_TLS libs that pushes us over the limit, when all Mir or all X11 would be fine
<tsdgeos> Cimi: wait is gone
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/carouselLastItemClick/+merge/214230
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I've been working for the wizard the whole week
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I started having a look last niight
<tsdgeos> i know, you commented in it
<tsdgeos> and i am answering your comment :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ahahahahah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I thought you were like "I've waited enough your review" :D
<Cimi> I forgot I reviewed a bit last night
<tsdgeos> .D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also, not sure trycompare is enough :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how long it last?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can we have a flick that lasts more than 5 seconds?
<tsdgeos> here or in teory?
<Cimi> here
<Cimi> on jenkins
<tsdgeos> i don't see how
<tsdgeos> given we have a few similar tryCompares
<Saviq> jamesh, right, so you must've had libunity-mir1 installed before installing scope tool, and so -fake-env didn't get in...
<Saviq> hopefully the dash will soon not need the app plugin any more...
<Saviq> s/hopefully/fortunately/
<tsdgeos> guys, do autopilot tests work for you on the desktop?
<tsdgeos> i can't get it to unlock the greeter
<tsdgeos> damnit, and it works now :S
<tsdgeos> come on, that's not funny anymore :D
 * tsdgeos tries to pin point what's killing its X
<tsdgeos> hmmmm, one by one they don't do it
 * tsdgeos tries again all in a row
<tsdgeos> and there you go, killed again :S
<tsdgeos> i guess i'll run them on the phone ^_^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any clue why running the autopilot tests may be killing my X session back to login manager?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do you have debug? :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what do you mean if i have debug?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, .xsession-errors or so
<Cimi> when it kills
<Cimi> log
<tsdgeos> ah
<Cimi> or just run gdb from a tty and run the autopilot test
<tsdgeos> not really
<tsdgeos> gdb on what?
<tsdgeos> on compiz?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, whatever crashes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, don't think compiz
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if compiz goes down you don't go back to login
<Cimi> seb128, tsdgeos runs autopilot tests and it hangs and he is logged out
<Cimi> seb128, what process shall he check with gdb?
<seb128> check the logs first
<Cimi> seb128, any idea which one?
<seb128> gnome-session or Xorg I would say
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ^
<seb128> .cache/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<tsdgeos> nothing obvious i can see there
<tsdgeos> anyhow, running on phone it's ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, no :|
<Chipaca> hello all. Who should I pester about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1304265 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304265 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity bugs out when changing screen size" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, import "file:///usr/share/unity8/Notifications" as Notifications ok?
<Saviq> dednick, Cimi, can you please look into bug #1306499 and bug #1301463 (assign yourself as applicable)
<ubot5> bug 1306499 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator is laggy #287 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306499
<ubot5> bug 1301463 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Send button when responding to texts is grayed out and non-functional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301463
<Saviq> Cimi, with a huge FIXME, ok
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> Cimi, and make sure to depend correctly on unity8 and whatnot
<Cimi> Saviq, OK
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe it'd make sense to add notifications to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/split-common/+merge/214907 too in that case
<Cimi> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> Cimi, please comment on the MP so that I don't forget
<Cimi> Saviq, would be just for welcome wizard though
<Cimi> or something else?
<Saviq> Cimi, greeter, too
<Saviq> Cimi, let's see
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd be happy to have inputfilterarea if it's not already as a module (maybe)
<Saviq> Cimi, that's from unity-mir, isn't it?
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe indeed
<Cimi> don't remember
<Saviq> mardy, hey, you might now... I'm trying to build new empathy, it's complaining about missing symbols - do you know where I could get them http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234231/ (bottom)?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/support-short-appid-in-gsettings/+merge/209071 you mention something in ApplicationManager ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see description
<tsdgeos> oh, so not really useful then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: re, no. not useful yet
 * Saviq missed his transfer in FRA ;|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what?!
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what now?
<tsdgeos> elopio: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, flying to KTW in an hour, bus back home
<Saviq> and yeah... /my fault, got into the lounge and fired up IRC... missed boarding by some 5 mins
<mzanetti> Saviq: :/ but one hour seems still ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, would have been home 1430, will be (hopefully) 2130
 * mzanetti missed the highway exit and only realized when passing the sign: Welcome to Bavaria.
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... then its quite a difference indeed :/
<Saviq> anyway, I got what was coming to me... crazy thing, though, is I helped a Polish guy get his Lufthansa-broken ticket (yes, to Wrocław) sorted out
<syst3mw0rm> Where can I read more about appindicator?
<Saviq> older guy is going back home after 6mths in India
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> and the flight he had the ticket for didn't exist any more, 6 months after booking
<tsdgeos> ouch
<Saviq> and he doesn't speak languages much, so it must've been fate ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah that's karma for you
<tsdgeos> help dude, get stranded
<Saviq> other way
<Saviq> get stranded, help dude
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok, then it works
<Saviq> only met him at the service counter
<tsdgeos> had the same when i got stranded in london last time
<tsdgeos> spanish guy flying to brazil with noone speaking spanish in heatrow (that was weird) and he knowing 0 english
 * mzanetti waits for his uncle to get lost in bilbao in 2 weeks :)
<tsdgeos> i'm not flying there to help him, sorry but it's far man
<mzanetti> wouldn't help anyways. neither spanish nor english
<mardy> Saviq: those symbols are from libsignon-glib and libaccounts-glib
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: commit message and checklist missing in https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/lp1301309/+merge/214810
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/split-common/+merge/214907 for?
<tsdgeos> for wizard?
<tsdgeos> or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scope tool, see bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, wizard, too, now, for notifications
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> anyway i guess with didrocks and Cimi doing the review i don't need to jump on board :)
 * Saviq goes
<cwayne> Saviq, ping
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how i test that fix?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, previews or scope tool?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: previews
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I did not test it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but works for sure
<tsdgeos> Cimi: then stop lying in the checklist :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, everybody lies :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'll let a lier to approve it then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can approve!
<didrocks> Saviq: -common should depends on misc
<tsdgeos> didrocks: please comment on the MR, he's on a plane atm
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, I've done it
<tsdgeos> cwayne: he's on a plane, can we help?
<didrocks> thanks
<Cimi> MacSlow, I am reusing code from the shell for the input filter area
<Cimi> MacSlow, but weirdly it's not working
<Cimi> MacSlow,             height: parent.contentHeight
<Cimi>             onHeightChanged: console.log(height)
<Cimi>             blockInput: height > 0
<MacSlow> Cimi, the wifi-wizard specific notifications?!
<Cimi> MacSlow, height is 0
<Cimi> but still blocks input
<MacSlow> Cimi, sure you don't touch (alter) blockInput elsewhere by accident...
<Cimi> MacSlow, nope..
<MacSlow> Cimi, just guess here atm... would need to look at all the code...
<MacSlow> Cimi, branch?
<Cimi> MacSlow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235083/
<Cimi> MacSlow, it's weird
<MacSlow> Cimi, set block explicitly to false and test that first...
<cwayne> tsdgeos, was just wondering if there were plans for differentiating the ubuntu button at the bottom of the launcher
<Cimi> MacSlow, I did and works
<MacSlow> Cimi, ok...
<cwayne> i'd seen some design mockups, but was unsure if it was planned
<Cimi> MacSlow, it's weird
<tsdgeos> cwayne: don't know much about that i'm afraid, you'll have to wait for him
<MacSlow> Cimi, set height to 0
<Cimi> MacSlow, blockinput turns false
<MacSlow> Cimi, good
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235101/
<MacSlow> Cimi, so parent.contentHeight should then be what you neend to look after
<Cimi>             onHeightChanged: console.log(height)
<Cimi>             blockInput: height > 0
<Cimi>             onBlockInputChanged: console.log(blockInput)
<Cimi> BUT
<Cimi> still blocks input
<MacSlow> hm...
<Cimi> I know it's super weird
<MacSlow> Cimi, in the console.log() spit out height and parent.contentHeight
<Cimi> you see height
<Cimi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235101/
<Cimi> so ehight is 0
<Cimi> and blockInput is FALSE
<MacSlow> weeee... my GoogleDocs-page is in Japanese!
<MacSlow> Cimi, so does the work-around with visible: work?
<Cimi> MacSlow, trying now
<MacSlow> what's the recommended doc (or source) to learn about input in mir?
<Cimi> no idea :D
<Cimi> MacSlow, looks like input hangs or so
<MacSlow> Cimi, how about in a Timer toggling the inputfilterarea's blockInput directly
<MacSlow> Cimi, just to get closer to the real issue
<Cimi> MacSlow, but the blockInput is off
<Cimi> MacSlow, I'll do without it
<Cimi> MacSlow, it's used only in the wifi page
<MacSlow> Cimi, still an odd bug
<Cimi> it definitely is
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, am I imagining things or is jenkins especially slow today?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: it's a bit random with slowness tbh
<tsdgeos> sometimes it's ultra fast and others its slooooooow
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: is it even running?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, oh it certainly is... http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/2802
<MacSlow> but slow
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> there you go
<tsdgeos> it just finished, no?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm.. everything failed -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4142/?#showFailuresLink
<tsdgeos> that's otto
<tsdgeos> ignore him
<tsdgeos> focus on the phone :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok :)
<tsdgeos> i have no clue what's wrong with otto, but oh well, someone that is not me will have to worry about it
<MacSlow> we should call the servers after fictional characters...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, :)
<Cimi> dednick, ubuntu settings components doesn't work with sbuild
<Cimi> error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235366/
<josharenson> I'm trying to run a clean build of trunk and I get a symbol lookup error. Any pointers?
<Cimi> josharenson, paste the rror
<josharenson> cimi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7235408/
<Cimi> josharenson, looks like you need to recompile something, seb128 might tell you what
<seb128> josharenson, do you have libgsettings-qt1 installed and which version?
<Cimi> dpkg -l qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0
<Cimi> 0.1+14.04.20 is what I have
<dednick> Cimi: hm. never tried it with sbuild before.
<seb128> Cimi, no, the lib
<dednick> Cimi: working with dpkg for you?
<josharenson> qtdeclarative5-gsett 0.1+14.04.20140 amd64
<josharenson> same
<Cimi> josharenson, recompile unity?
<josharenson> cimi: working on it
<seb128> josharenson, what about "libgsettings-qt1"
<josharenson> same version
<josharenson> seb128 cimi,  works now
<elopio> tsdgeos: pong.
<tsdgeos> elopio: see comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/use_fake_instead_of_messaging/+merge/214615
<elopio> tsdgeos: done. Thanks for reviewing!
<tsdgeos> elopio: yw
<dednick> larsu: hey. re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1306499 . It's not the UI
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306499 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator is laggy #287 on mako" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> unity8 does the same after a dist-upgrade
<dednick> larsu: think it's account services
<Cimi> vaffanculo
<Cimi> vaffanculo
<medikus> Hey, how would I change the shortcuts for moving and resizing windows from alt to super?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-12
<penghuan> hi, all , i got "Unity.Launcher" is not installed, which package should i install ?
<cwayne> heyo, so are the go bindings ready to play around with yet? saw that g+ post about it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-07
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I see there has been more DBus activity, and not all merged. if you can still keep track on what's being updated etc, and when it would seem ready, then another pastebin of "update these and add these" would be very nice.
<Mirv> I think though we can't easily land it even if it would fix Plasma issues.. we would need permission from Kubuntu team and they might deem it too risky. we're one week from final freeze.
<Mirv> but if we first have a PPA that finally seems working both plasma desktop and phone, then we could at least initiate the discussion.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure working on that
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so this is what i could find http://paste.ubuntu.com/10759851/
<tsdgeos> only one updated and one new
<Mirv> ok
<Trevinho> MacSlow: hey
<Trevinho> MacSlow: you remember that flickering you was telling me about some weeks ago with qmlscene...
<Trevinho> MacSlow: was that happening on fullscreen windows?
<MacSlow> Trevinho, sure remember this...
<MacSlow> Trevinho, no... it was not restricted to fullscreen-windows
<MacSlow> Trevinho, do you have a patch you want to see tested elsewhere?
<Trevinho> MacSlow: mh, ok.... as I got it with full-screen windwos when fullscreen windows redirection was enabled, but not in restored ones
<Saviq> Trevinho, I think I've the same with unredirected kodi
<Trevinho> MacSlow: it was enough to disable redirecting in ccsm composite for me to get things working, but yours seems something different
<Saviq> Trevinho, I added Kodi to the unredirect window pattern to fight tearing videos
<Saviq> Trevinho, adverse effect is that now the Kodi UI flickers when video is playing in the back
<Trevinho> Saviq: mhmhmh
<Trevinho> I've not tested kodi here, I'll give that a look
<Trevinho> what I've noticed is that qmlscene fullscreen has some flickers unless I don't (class=QtQmlViewer)
<Trevinho> on the blacklist...
<Saviq> Trevinho, I added "& !(class=Kodi)"
<Trevinho> I see
<tsdgeos> dednick: why did you resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/autopilot_test_failures/+merge/255373 ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader_: seen my comment? the laucnher still collapses here with your branch
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah yeah, there's more to the Launcher.qml patch
<dandrader> tsdgeos, will post the full patch in a minute. let me try it out
<tsdgeos> oki
<dednick> tsdgeos: i've deleted the resubmit
<tsdgeos> dednick: oki
<dandrader> tsdgeos, this is the full patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10763187/
<tsdgeos> oki
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I installed plasma 5 for myself again, still segfaults on startup with the updated patches (=qtbase ubuntu7~test1)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: damn :/
<TheMuso> Trevinho: I asked bregma and bschaefer last week about why there are 2 separate slightly different private ExpanderView class implementations in dash/FilterExpanderLabel.cpp and unity-shared/SearchBar.cpp and they didn't know, but suggested you might.
<TheMuso> Trevinho: I'm wanting to wrap that class for accessibility related stuff for the filter controls.
<Trevinho> TheMuso: let me check...
<Trevinho> TheMuso: Mh, I guess it was mostly legacy stuff... I mean, the code inside SearchBar was a leftover, and no one had the time to change things so that we could reuse ExpanderView inside SearchBar too....
<Trevinho> I cleaned that up a little when changing things for hdpi support, but I didn't get rid of that not to break things
<Trevinho> Indeed it would be nicer to have just one implementation...
<Trevinho> Err, one base implementation...
 * bschaefer does not know
<TheMuso> Makes sense.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-08
<Mirv> Saviq: I wonder if bug #1437181 could be checked at some point, maybe it's also some #include problem like unity8 had?
<ubot5> bug 1437181 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir fails to build with Qt 5.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437181
<Mirv> I thought maliit-framework was the only one failing but then I remembered qtmir didn't have a fix too yet
<Saviq> Mirv, totally, should be a simple fix
<Saviq> Mirv, actually, not as easy, there was some refactoring there
<Saviq> I'll ask Gerry to have a look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how are the qmltests as packaging going?
<tsdgeos> last i remember i tried some qmluitests in qt 5.5 and was crashing
<tsdgeos> so having them may be a good thing so we don't overlook those crashes :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they not in the current sprint backlog ;)
<tsdgeos> oh
<Mirv> Saviq: okay, thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so you think https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109859/ + https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109860/ probably not that necessary since those are not included yet in our package?
<Mirv> probably not a solution to the Plasma problem anyway
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think they're not the crash fixes
<tsdgeos> i asked to thiago yesterday and he said it was the one i asked you to update
<tsdgeos> but obviously isn't
<tsdgeos> Mirv: for completion we can include them though
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'll download the patches and check again later i guess
<Mirv> ok. and indeed no help from the yesterday's.
<Mirv> (just triple checked that yes the new patch is added to the series file at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/202369807/qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu6_5.4.1%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu7~vivid1~test1.diff.gz :)
<Saviq> dednick, tsdgeos, can you please make all the autopilot-related fixes base on one another, so that we have a clear view on the "top" MP of what we achieved with the whole chain of MPs?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's just one branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there other two branches are in autopilot
<Saviq> right
 * Saviq should read more
<Saviq> carefully
<tsdgeos> the autopilot branches are merged upstream
<tsdgeos> but still not released as far as i understood
<tsdgeos> wohohoho someone fixed that you can now "cd" into the output folder of stuff like http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-vivid-armhf/2103/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip without having to chmod it!
<greyback> oh yay
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the launcher feels different with your patch
<tsdgeos> give it a try please
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok
<seb128> bah, unity8-dash just segfaulted on my bq rtm after uninstalling a click from the dash
<tsdgeos> seb128: backtrace?
<seb128> tsdgeos, of course not :-(
<seb128> does anyone know why unity8 apport collect keep having no coredumps?
<seb128> is that because the collecting job doesn't have enough memory to process?
<Saviq> seb128, memory usually, yeah
<Saviq> seb128, there should be a .crash at least
<seb128> that's weird
<seb128> there is
<Saviq> but a corrupted one
<seb128> but no dump or stacktrace
<seb128> it's not corrupted
<seb128> it just doesn't contain a coredump
<Saviq> there should be a reason in it
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<seb128> which is weird, I though that in case with enoenoughmemory the apport log was supposed to state the reason
<seb128> which doesn't
<seb128> Signal 11
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109632/ and QDBusServiceWatcher-Move-the-logic-to-QDBusConnectio.patch  don't match
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, it looks like the one in the build is not the latest patch set
<tsdgeos> Mirv: probably i didn't see the difference in this whole lot of patches
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you update it?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, updating, need to hand copy just these QDBusUtil::dbusService() <-> *busService() differences
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i saw that i forgot to tell you to put the first patch of the series, that basically does that, and it wasn't a good idea
<tsdgeos> but adding it right now is not probably a good idea either
<tsdgeos> since you'd need to change the others
<tsdgeos> you already changed
<Mirv> right
<Mirv> ok, pushing a build
<tsdgeos> thanks!
<seb128> tsdgeos, Saviq, I can reproduce that crash easily enough by uninstalling reminder on rtm 265
<seb128> Program received signal SIGBUS, Bus error.
<seb128> 0xb68a0392 in QQuickItem::y() const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Quick.so.5
<seb128> tsdgeos, Saviq, seems like the fix from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1433056 should resolve that one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1433056 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:7:QQuickItem::y:ListViewWithPageHeader::ListItem::y:ListViewWithPageHeader::onModelUpdated:ListViewWithPageHeader::qt_static_metacall:QMetaObject::activate" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> need to update to 266 :-)
<tsdgeos> seb128: please, see if that helps
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-09
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ~test3 now finally looks better (~test2 had a build failure due to not rebasing enough). can you again give Plasma a whirl? I was able to log in now. when the armhf is ready, I'll start AP:s on it.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i will
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually your patch makes the spinning wheel not show when unity8-dash crashes/is stopoped on thje phone
<tsdgeos> is that what we want?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, spinning wheel?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the ubuntu logo thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, where's that? is that from USC, shining through?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: probably yes
<mzanetti> I wonder if that should actually still spin if unity8 is running
<tsdgeos> Saviq: opinion? ↑↑↑
<mzanetti> does that never stop spinning? seems like a waste of resources, no?
<tsdgeos> or wait maybe it only spins when there's no unity8
<tsdgeos> and i'm just confused
<tsdgeos> let me check
<Saviq> otp
<greyback_> tsdgeos: mzanetti: spinner process is controlled by USC, so is stopped when unity8 running, restarted when not
<tsdgeos> yeah i guess i may have been confused
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, unpong
<tsdgeos> unping i mean
<tsdgeos> Mirv: plasma starts good, but konsole for example fails to start, wonder if that's a fail in konsole or in qt5 or what
<Mirv> tsdgeos: :( ppa-purge and compare?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it is because of the dbus changes
<tsdgeos> konsole is using some old code that used to give this warning
<tsdgeos> https://paste.kde.org/pxqkoroaa
<tsdgeos> with the dbus patches it gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/10781563/
<tsdgeos> i.e. the warnings caught up and became errors
<tsdgeos> this is coming from a class that is deprecated in the KDE Frameworks 5 world. and the apps that use the non deprecated version work fine
<tsdgeos> so one option is just port konsole, kaccess and kfontview from the deprecated one to the new one
<tsdgeos> and leave the deprecated thing broken
<tsdgeos> i'll give it a quick spin and see if i can unbreka the deprecated one
<Mirv> ok...
<tsdgeos> but it's not really looking great for vivid i'd say
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hi. what's missing before you can top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaImprovements/+merge/254964 ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's explained in my comment
<tsdgeos> i want someone else to try it and give a feeling they're fine with the behaviour change
<tsdgeos> for small movements
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, ^^^
<mzanetti> installing it to the device at the moment
<dandrader> mzanetti, great, thanks! it fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1417920
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1417920 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot drag up/down launcher if right-edge DDA area covers the whole panel" [Undecided,In progress]
<mzanetti> dandrader, it makes the launcher hide though
<dandrader> mzanetti, you have to apply the patch from one of my comments
<dandrader> mzanetti, there's an issue in Launcher.qml
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, dandrader: hmm... IMO this improves it quite a bit
<mzanetti> you can now drag the dash up/down on the very rightmost pixel. that didn't work before
<dandrader> mzanetti, exactly
<mzanetti> dandrader, I can notice a little jumping though that wasn't there before
<mzanetti> the launcher smoothens that with an animation, on the right edge it does some jumping though
<mzanetti> dandrader, think you can fix that?
<mzanetti> especially if we upstream this to the SDK I don't think the developer using the DDA should need to care about interpolating the drag
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, I commented that jump in the MP
<dandrader> mzanetti, indeed PhoneStage doesn't it smooth it out like Launcher does
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah... in the right edge, the spread drag position is directly linked to the drag position
<mzanetti> dandrader, which is the most straight forward use of the DDA
<mzanetti> so I would say the DDA should smoothen it somehow
<mzanetti> dandrader, I wonder if the start pos could be set to the point where the drag is recognized/accepted
<dandrader> mzanetti, if I'm not mistaken, DDA keeps it's properties up to date from the very start of the gesture but PhoneStage only starts to follow then once its status is Recognized, which makes sense otherwise it would distract the user even on simple taps near the edge
<mzanetti> hmm.... I see
<dandrader> mzanetti, but I will see what I can do
<mzanetti> dandrader, cool, thanks
<seb128> sooo
<seb128> on my bq rtm 267 image, I installed a calendar app update through settings, went back to the dash, long clicked on the calendar icon to see the click store details/changelog for the new version, clicked on the open button from the detail page
<seb128> that failed to start it, trying to run the old version
<seb128> WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.600'
<seb128> whose bug is that?
<Saviq> seb128, click scope, I'd say, it shouldn't send the versioned app id to us
<seb128> bah, no dobey here
<dandrader> mzanetti, Yeah, now I remember. I added code to EdgeDragArea.onTouchXChanged to avoid that jump.
<dandrader> will try to do the same for the Phone|TabletStage ones
<dandrader> mzanetti, the EdgeDragArea in the Launcher I mean
<elopio> ping kgunn, can we talk about the sanity test helpers.
<elopio> ?
<elopio> the email jfunk sent yesterday.
<jfunk> elopio: kgunn is likely quite busy with the sprint planning, try replying to the email with the information he'd need to create the card
<kgunn> yep elopio, i can get to it this afternoon (morning is kinda nuts)
<elopio> kgunn: jfunk: ok, I sent an email. Ping me if there's something else you need.
<om26er> tsdgeos, Hi! unity8 crashed for me, after I rebooted the device unity8-dash does not show up.
<om26er> any logs you would like to see ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: is it running? i.e. does ps show it? ps -A | grep dash
<om26er> tsdgeos, seems not
<tsdgeos> what does .cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log say?
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), it has been some time since the last bamf release, maybe you like and have time to tag/release 0.5.2
<om26er> tsdgeos, does not exist
<om26er> I assume that means it never tried to start
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i guess you need tedg or someone with more upstart knowledge now
<om26er> start unity8-dash would work but I was hoping to get that nailed down somehow.
<dandrader> @unity: I can no longer control the brightness of my mako. you guys getting the same? (either through the slider or "powerd-cli display on bright")
<Saviq> dandrader, and that persists across reboots?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes. it was like that yesterday and it's still like that today
<dednick> dandrader: just flashed today. works for me.
<Saviq> dandrader, works fine here
<Saviq> dandrader, is powerd running?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<dandrader> well, will reflash and see
<Trevinho> ricotz: hey
<Trevinho> ricotz: well, nothing big has happened, afaik...
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mzanetti. right-edge animation start is now smooth as silk in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaImprovements/+merge/254964
<ricotz> Trevinho, i mean a real tarball release the last one is 0.5.0 dated 2013-08-30
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/bamf/+download
<mzanetti> dandrader, nice :D
<mzanetti> dandrader, no way to built that into the DDA somehow?
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe. not sure yet. left as a todo item of my "API grooming for moving it to SDK" branch
<Saviq> tedg, how do I encode dbus paths again? where do I get the codes for _2d _2f etc?
<Saviq> ah, introspection FTW
<Saviq> mterry, looking at the fix for bug #1436349, we're now "losing" the wizard after hanging up the call, wonder if that's what we want?
<ubot5> bug 1436349 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Edge tutorial re-appears" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436349
<josharenson> tedg: Did you get my e-mail? No rush, but would certainly appreciate the help.
<mterry> Saviq, that was always my intention anyway -- I think the last time I asked design about that (a long long time ago), they didn't particularly care what happened
<Saviq> mterry, truth be told we should probably only enable the modem after the wizard
<mterry> Saviq, yeah that would probably make a smoother experience
<boghison> Is anyone there?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-10
<mivoligo> pete-woods: hi, dpm told me you are the man to ask about it: how can one remove stats from the usermetrics on the lock screen when he uninstalled an app which displayed it?
<pete-woods> mivoligo: I think you can't at the moment. will add a bug for it
<mivoligo> pete-woods: thanks, can it be done manually somehow?
<pete-woods> mivoligo: well the database lives in /var/lib/usermetrics/usermetrics6.db
<pete-woods> and the schema is reasonably straightforwards
<mivoligo> pete-woods: thanks
<pete-woods> mivoligo: select * from "usermetricsservice::datasource";
<pete-woods> to figure out the ID of the data source you want to remove
<pete-woods> mivoligo: then purge the related data for that userData_id from "usermetricsservice::dataset"
<pete-woods> then remove the entry from datasource
<mivoligo> pete-woods: is it save to just remove usermetrics6.db file?
<pete-woods> mivoligo: yes, but then you will lose all your metrics
<pete-woods> if that's no problem for you then it's the easiest option
<mivoligo> pete-woods: thanks, it is actually for someone who used my app, uninstalled it and sent me an email how to remove stats about it from the circle. I'm not sure if he's technical enough to do what you mentioned before :)
<larsu> we should probably just not show stats from uninstalled apps (but keep them around for when someone reinstalls?)
<mivoligo> I would vote for that ^
<pete-woods> yeah, that sounds like the best thing to do
<pete-woods> will get that implemented when I have the chance
<Saviq> mterry, thanks for clearing up DEB_... can a debian/rules make it so that parallel is not respected btw?
<mterry> Saviq, because of the comma?  The usual check code that is copy/pasted in most debian/rules should allow both
<mterry> Saviq, but I do remember hitting some piece of check code somewhere that didn't like commas.  And that's how I discovered that spaces are correct  :)
<Saviq> mterry, nope, regardless, UITK doesn't seem to respect parallel= or -j on dpkg-buildpackage
<mterry> Saviq, I think parallel building is an opt-in thing for packages -- because it so often breaks on packages that don't expect it
<elopio> ping kgunn: we have scheduled a meeting right now. Do you want to meet to talk about our cards in your backlog, or are you ok with the information they have?
<kgunn> elopio: otp
<dandrader> mterry, just read your comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1321161
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321161 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Greeter] Unlocking welcome screen with two fingers doesn't unlock properly" [Medium,Fix released]
<dandrader> mterry, what's the "welcome screen"?
<dandrader> mterry, is it the greeter (that thing with the round infographics)?
<mterry> dandrader, yeah
<dandrader> mterry, you cannot drag it with two fingers
<dandrader> mterry, it only accepts single-finger drags
<dandrader> mterry, but after the single-finger drag has started, you can add as many fingers as you want since those new ones will be ignored
<mterry> dandrader, sure...  well dragging with two fingers used to have that buggy behavior.  And you can still confuse it by "swapping fingers" like I describe in my comment
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-11
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1556842 landed
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1556842 in Canonical System Image "Backport patch so that forceLayout calls layout on more occasions" [Medium,Fix committed]
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> where can I upload the unity8 logs? ( I think they could be helpful)
<dandrader> mzanetti, so Saviq is off this week, right?
<mzanetti> dandrader, yes
<mzanetti> ah, stimmt.. der sprint
<mzanetti> wrong window
<dandrader> mzanetti, so how do we proceed with landing surface-wm?
<mzanetti> yeah, if it's ready, lets try to get it in
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think I fixed the last remaining tests issue late last Friday
<mzanetti> ok. I flashed silo 13 on my phone. lookin ok at a first flance
<mzanetti> will do some more testing
<mzanetti> greyback, should we then use silo 13 or want to start off clean?
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback, if we use silo 13 we have to add the prerequisites to it as well
<greyback> dandrader: right
<greyback> mzanetti: pleaes hold on changing silo13 just now, I'm doing final pass of AP tests on it
<mzanetti> greyback, ok. let me know when you're ready. I can do the silo dance if you are busy with other stuff
<greyback> mzanetti: will do
<xevious> In Ubuntu 12.04, which Unity process keeps the screen black until the desktop is ready to be displayed?
<davmor2> xevious: how do you mean?  If it is just the blank screen then it is gnome-screensaver that has been triggered
<davmor2> xevious: it would help people give you the correct advice if you expanded on why you are asking though
<xevious> Thanks. I'll post a picture to imgur.
<davmor2> xevious: actually 12.04 on desktop end of lifed already I think
<xevious> Well. Very weird things happened when I uploaded the image to imgur. It's not half black.
<xevious> http://i.imgur.com/Ah3FIFv.jpg
<xevious> I'm confused. This is how it displays on my system, when it's not uploaded to imgur: http://i.imgur.com/HpUDaoK.png
<xevious> I think it's just a corrupted image file.
<xevious> Well, jpeginfo says it's fine.
<xevious> I had assumed something drew the screen black in Unity and had a vertical wipe animation that revealed the desktop from the top down.
<davmor2> xevious: check the lead to the monitor is in square
<xevious> This is a screenshot taken with VirtualBox (vboxmanage controlvm ... screenshotpng) that was converted to jpeg. I'll have to modify the process to leave the PNG around and check if it also contains something that looks wrong.
<davmor2> xevious: you might be better off asking on #ubuntu that is the general help and support channel there will be more people there that might be able to think of solutions for you
<xevious> My questions will mostly be about lower-level Unity behavior, so it seems like this is probably the place to ask.
<xevious> I'm developing code that interacts with Unity.
<xevious> Does Unity emit anything over dbus after a new session has completely started (panel, menu bar, tray icons, etc.)?
<user1397> does unity 8 depend on gnome for anything?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-12
<duflu> tsdgeos: Did you guys need to adjust U8 pointer acceleration for Mir 0.21.0 or not at all?
<tsdgeos> duflu: honestly i don't know, not a big user of u8 in the desktop myself
<duflu> tsdgeos: Do you know which package to check?
<duflu> I couldn't see any changes
<duflu> I'm guessing there's a sprint on or coming up if certain people are away right now
<duflu> Who else to ask...
<tsdgeos> duflu: mzanetti or ltinkl i guess
<duflu> Ah yes
<tsdgeos> duflu: there's a management sprint in SLC this week i think yes
<duflu> mzanetti: Did you guys need to change the pointer acceleration for Mir 0.21.0?
<mzanetti> duflu, can I test mit 0.21 somehow easily?
<ltinkl> duflu, only slightly
<duflu> ltinkl, ah thanks
<duflu> mzanetti: Yes, on a xenial desktop
<ltinkl> it's been already released, right?
<duflu> Yep
<duflu> Last weekend
<mzanetti> on the phone I mean... because there's a difference between the phone and the pc in how u-s-c is started
<mzanetti> so on the desktop our settings are not applied
<duflu> mzanetti: That's OK. I just thought it weird the desktop is *fixed* but only Mir had to change
<duflu> It's not over-accelerated as I expected
<mzanetti> the desktop was broken before (as in sloooow pointer)
<duflu> Yep
<duflu> mzanetti: Fixed last weekend
<mzanetti> we only adjust the pointer settings in u-s-c, which only works when u-s-c is on the system bus
<mzanetti> => on the phone/pocket desktop devices it might overaccelerate indeed now
<duflu> Oh, I haven't checked pocket desktop since Mir 0.21
 * duflu is reminded to herd more libinput bugs
<tsdgeos> duflu: playing a bit with MIR_CLIENT_PERF_REPORT=log i get extremely low values like 3.06 FPS when doing very small drags on the view, is that expected because on how it works?
<duflu> tsdgeos: Yes, that's right. A very small drag might only require 3 frames rendered
<duflu> We idle when we can
<duflu> In click-button scenarios you aim for a mouse click and app change to only require one frame :)
<duflu> Then the system sleeps again
<duflu> Although I endorse animations because they're pretty. So multiple frames then
<tsdgeos> i guess it makes sense from the "we only painted 3 frames so 3FPS" but it doesn't seem very useful for what i'm trying to do since otherwise we'd think it's being extremely slow in rendering
<duflu> tsdgeos: Well the perf report is non-invasive, meaning it does to affect the numbers being reported. That can be a challenge otherwise, especially if displaying performance on the screen
<duflu> See Compiz Benchmark plugin for an example of solving that problem
 * duflu assumes it's still there
<duflu> meaning it does *not* affect...
<duflu> tsdgeos: For your slow scenario try extrapolating from the render time -- FPS = 1000/render_time
<duflu> Hmm, I might add that as standard
<duflu> Although it's slightly less accurate
<duflu> ltinkl: Where did you change acceleration?
<ltinkl> duflu, in system settings I believe, are you saying it won't take effect on desktop? :)
<duflu> ltinkl: Ah kay thanks. I was confused when the unity8 package was unchanged
<duflu> ltinkl: Weird. I see two sliders and neither changes anything
<ltinkl> duflu, right, indeed, must have been some placebo effect :)
<duflu> ltinkl: Have you tested it on desktop?
<duflu> With USB mice?
<ltinkl> duflu, yeah, I just did, USB mouse, it indeed has no effect
<duflu> Also why two sliders? :)
<ltinkl> duflu, no idea :)
<duflu> Left hemisphere placebo, right hemisphere placebo
<ltinkl> :)
<ltinkl> duflu, ah right, I know what happened - I fixed my pointer speed using the mouse's dedicated "speed" buttons
<duflu> Oh fancy
<ltinkl> duflu, it has +/- buttons, looks like they increase/decrease the DPI: http://download01.logitech.com/support/13135.1.0.pdf
<duflu> As if guessing the DPI in software wasn't hard enough
<Mirv> tsdgeos: regarding bug #1563320, the backport from 5.6 applies to 5.5 fine, but there is no hasAtlasTexture function at all in 5.4. care to take a look? there are some isAtlasTexture calls there, but I'm not sure if eg line 140 of src/quick/items/qquickshadereffectnode.cpp or line 715 of src/quick/items/qquickimage.cpp would benefit from having the extra check for "t" or not
<ubot5`> bug 1563320 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix crash in hasAtlasTexture" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1563320
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure
<tsdgeos> Mirv: seems not needed in 5.4
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so hmm did you get the crashes in 5.5/xenial only then? I mean, xenial phone hasn't even been bootable lately, but maybe you developed on xenial x86 then when you got the crashes?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes, i was using my desktop and it crashed
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, well that makes things easier then.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: can you test silo 061 in that case on your desktop?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure
<mzanetti> greyback, do you know the status of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/inline-gles-surfaces/+merge/291156
<mzanetti> greyback, it's been in 13 already, I guess it's ok to land it. mind giving it a quick look and approving?
<greyback> mzanetti: I don't know the exact status, but the idea is sound. I never tested the gles packages though
<greyback> mzanetti: so yeah, let's add it, but we should check the emulator while testing
<mzanetti> greyback, it seems odd to me that we have to keep a copy of debian/rules though
<mzanetti> like, we could place bets when it runs out of sync
<greyback> it's not copying, it's patching the existing debian/rules
<mzanetti> right... didn't see that it's a diff in the diff :D
<mzanetti> still, it kinda has the complete file
<greyback> yeah, ++ hard to see
<greyback> mzanetti: well, if rules changes, the patch will fail, so we'll be forced to fix it
<mzanetti> fair enough
<mzanetti> but yeah, the general idea really fixes an issue. I like it
<mzanetti> but it's marked WIP still
<mzanetti> should I drop it from the silo for now?
<mzanetti> or adding it as-is?
<greyback> mzanetti: let's add it
<mzanetti> kk
<greyback> I've just marked it approved :)
<mzanetti> building the silo now. I think I've added all prereqs
<greyback> we can remove it if we find something wrong
<greyback> cool
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes, confirmed it fixes the crash
<Mirv> tsdgeos: great. do you think it should be pushed to xenial archives (ie Kubuntu etc users too) or is overlay & xenial+1 enough?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it is definitely a crash that can happen anywhere, not sure how common it is but it won't hurt to have it in xenial
<tsdgeos> otoh if you have to fight zillions of burrocracy just put it in overlay
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok. no I don't need to fight bureacracy but it will be up to release team whether to accept it or not from their freeze queue. let's see. thanks.
<tjaalton> hi, i'm trying to debug bug 1540400
<ubot5`> bug 1540400 in owncloud-client (Ubuntu) "non icon in the unity system tray" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540400
<tjaalton> update to latest upstream didn't help
<tjaalton> anyone?
<tjaalton> it's essentially useless right now, because there's no way to edit settings or anything
<greyback_> bregma: can you help tjaalton at all?
<bregma> tjaalton, Unity does not have a system tray, if an app is designed to work only with a system tray, it's not compatible with Unity
<tjaalton> it used to work
<tjaalton> in vivid at least
<tjaalton> and still does
<ltinkl> bregma, this should work, at least it does with e.g. telegram
<tjaalton> (just tried)
<tjaalton> I'll try the newer version on vivid..
<tjaalton> works
<tjaalton> it doesn't need to be configured to trigger the issue. "the icon area" should show a cloud shortly after launching it, when the config dialog pops up
<mterry> Saviq: did design ever get anything to us for rotated/convergent greeter?  Last I saw was that it was coming mid-last-week
<dandrader> mterry, I think Saviq is on holidays this week
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-13
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is the rotation lock something we provided ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1569481
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569481 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "ota 10.1 rotation lock disappeared" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, it's an indicator, yeah, what do you mean with "we providd"?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if it's part of unity8 or of some other package
<mzanetti> indicator-display
<mzanetti> I have it here on rc-proposed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1547255 now makes sense
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1547255 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "app install progress bar resets to 0 when scrolled out of view" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> i added some extra info on how to reproduce and why it happens
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, fwiw, just going to a preview with a lot of reviews did not trigger it reliably for me. that is one prerequisite (that the progress bar drops out of the cache buffer), however, thre must be more to it. sometimes when destryoed and recreated, the progress bar recovers fine
<mzanetti> ooh
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> you need to come back after it has completed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i added a comment #2 in the description of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1547255
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1547255 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "app install progress bar resets to 0 when scrolled out of view" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> what do you think?
<tsdgeos> cimi: ↑↑↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so you
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so you'd add a repeater for the first things, and then the ListView for the ratings?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no no
<tsdgeos> a repeater and a listview
<tsdgeos> all widgets are created in the repeater and in the listview
<tsdgeos> just that in the listview we create the "UI" things
<tsdgeos> and in the repeater we create the "model" things
<tsdgeos> "all widgets are created in the repeater and in the listview" -> "the model is passed to both the listview and the repeater"
<tsdgeos> so basically the repeater and the listview have different delegates for the same model
<tsdgeos> allowing for some of the entries of the model of having persistent presence
<mzanetti> hmm... would need to test this... sounds a bit funky but could work I guess
<Saviq> mterry, I never received anything, no - the only thing I saw are the visuals attached to the card
<mterry> Saviq: get out of here  :)
<Saviq> mterry, I'm working - sprinting in SLC
<mterry> Saviq: ah fair
<bregma> hey mterry could I trouble you to update your use-ual-info branch for qtmir?  It merge-conflicts with trunk again.
<mterry> bregma, ah of course
<mterry> will poke when done
<mterry> bregma, I keep hoping that will be able to land before I have to re-merge again  :)
<bregma> I just finished poking tvoss again to finish reviewing ted's u-a-l branch
<mterry> bregma, OK updated (tests took a bit).  I don't think anything changed that should affect the branch, but if you see odd behavior, let me know
<bregma> mterry, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-14
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, Hi! unity8-lxc container fails to start in 16.04 can you help with that ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Well, there are known issues with unity8-lxc, but it has been decided to deprecate unity8-lxc, so I don't think it is going to be fixed.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, hm, what options do I have to test unity8 on desktop ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Install unity8-desktop-session-mir.
<om26er> I can start the unity8 session with that package but its almost empty and I am not even able to install anything from the store.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, how can I install apps through libertine any "official" and up to date guide ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: You can't install anything from the store using either unity8-lxc or unity8-desktop-session-mir.
<Saviq> om26er, you can install with `click install`, when you press Install in the store it will download (look in ~/,cache) and then you can install on cmdline
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: You can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine and under the "Installation" section, follow Install Silo 58 on down.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Right, I should have said there is no straight forward way to install from the store.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: You can also use https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and install those packages.
<om26er> Saviq, great, trying that, first I need to install the terminal then no need to logout/login
<Saviq> om26er, yup
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, nice.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Thanks to dpm for keeping up with those:)
<dpm> om26er, yeah, that's what I do on my system: I install the core apps from the PPA, starting with the Terminal :)
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, you're welcome :)
<dpm> and I use unity8-desktop-mir
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, om26er, although I think now click installation works on the desktop? I haven't tried it, though
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: I've heard it's supposed to work too, but I haven't tried it either.
<om26er> dpm, haven't tried but Saviq suggested to just install .click and it should work
<Saviq> dpm, om26er, ChrisTownsend, not just yet, but we're getting there
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok.  Rumors are just that, rumors:)
<dpm> lol
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, I have a libertine container but I cannot delete it. says: RuntimeError: Unsupported container type container
<om26er> I am using: sudo libertine-container-manager destroy --id xenial1
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: No need to use sudo.  And it sounds like ~/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json may be hosed.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, how can I start clean ? just remote that file ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Yeah, remove that and make sure there is nothing in ~/.cache/libertine-container
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, ok, that cleared everything. Now I tried to create a container and it gave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15833007/
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Friggin' LXC.  I've had much pain with it.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: So, this is one of LXC's downfall.  No real error reporting.  The best way I've found to debug is to do the following: 'lxc-start -n xenial -P ~/.cache/libertine-container --logfile start.out --logpriority DEBUG' and then look at start.out and see if it offers a clue.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, gave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15833296/
<om26er> well with sudo, it gave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15833321/ which is probably more meaningful
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Hmm, sudo is not necessary.  I'm wondering if things are in a bad state when you ran it with sudo before.  I'm not really sure how to recover from that.
<om26er> hmm, let me try to create a chroot if that works
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: I think I will enter a bug to not allow libertine-container-manager to run if it is envoked with sudo.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, makes sense. Last question: how do you plan to handle display scaling for apps running inside libertine ? Imagine a 4K display for example.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Scaling is a major point of discussion, but we don't have an answer yet.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, ok, go the apple's way. Scale 2X and then scale down ;-)
<om26er> else the situation would be bad as it is today for all gtk widgets, they look tiny on scale factor 1.5 making everything ugly.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Well, we are still trying to get proper window management going.  Scaling is high on the list as well.  But X apps will not be perfect.
<om26er> Saviq, how can I calculae the ideal GRID_UNIT_PX for my laptop display ? its a 14" 1080p display.
<Saviq> om26er, that's rather subjective - some want bigger UI, others smaller :)
<om26er> will try 10 for now. /me logs out to start unity8 session
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, so I kind of got a step further, still apps don't launch. I instaled xchat-gnome and chromium-browser, the splash screen appears and then vanishes
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Did you install silo 58 and pin it?
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, installed, yes. pinned, no.
<om26er> also did a dist-upgrade afterwards
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Oh, right, you're on desktop.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Are there any log in ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-${container_id}_${appid}.0.0.log?
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, for chromium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15836780/
<om26er> Address already in use ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Are you using a chroot container?  chromium doesn't work in those.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, hmm, lxc container won't even start
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Right, something got messed up when you used sudo.  For some reason, it thinks they are privileged containers which isn't going to work properly.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: See if libertine-session-bridge is running and if so, kill it.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, so I see xchat-gnome crashed with:
<om26er> Couldn't open libGL.so.1: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Hmm, that should be fixed.  What version of libertine are you running?
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, 1.0.0+16.04.20160411-0ubuntu1
<om26er> I cleared all logs and trying again to see what errors I get
<om26er> brb
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, actually this time, it started.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Ok, hmm, I wonder why it didn't start before.
<om26er_> ChrisTownsend, any hack I could use to have bigger fonts ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er_: None that I know of, but I must admit that I have never looked.
<om26er_> ChrisTownsend, so its a Xserver running a fullscreen window ? I guess I can fake screen resolutions or something
<ChrisTownsend> om26er_: Yes, it's xmir running a fullscreen window on the size of the Mir surface.
<om26er_> ChrisTownsend, does each new libertine app launch a new xserver ? how big is the overhead ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Yes, each app launches a new xmir instance for security purposes.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Not sure how big the overhead is.  Memory usage doesn't seem too high.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: I don't work on xmir, so I'm a little unsure.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, thanks, will check with XMir guys.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Mainly duflu for xmir.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: RAOF might be able to help some too.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, added some info on how to install Libertine on a PC, let me know if that's correct: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine#On_a_PC_running_Unity_8
<dpm> at least bregma told me that was the way to install :)
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Sweet!  I'll take a look.  Thanks!
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, yw :) also, it just dawned on me: I think we're no longer recommending the remount for setting the image to RW. Might be worth pointing at the instructions at http://askubuntu.com/a/380259/9781, which also include warnings, etc.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: One thing, although it doesn't really matter in the end, is the PPA pinning is not necessary for desktop.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yeah, I thought there is a different way by touching some file and rebooting.
<dpm> ChrisTownsend, yeah, bregma mentioned that, but I guess for the sake of having one set of instructions, we might as well leave the pinning. But I'm not an expert on this, so whichever way you think it should work
<dpm> yes, in fact I think that's what phablet-config does (touch that file)
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Sure, for simplicity's sake, leaving it there is not harmful.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-15
<fish_> hi
<fish_> anyone using unity/gnome-control-center on their i3 desktop? it worked without any problems so far, just had to start the settings daemon and then could use the control center
<fish_> but I just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu 16.04 and it's not working anymore
<fish_> looks like I simply miss some new daemon that is required because under unity the control center works just fine
<fish_> so anyone can tell me which services the unity-control-panel depnds on?
<fish_> the problem is that only a few setting widgets are available but for example display is missing
<fish_> the unity-settings-daemon when running in debug mode says that xrandr plugin was loaded
<pstolowski> cimi, ping
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey! i'm rebuilding silo 71 and plan to get it ready for qa today, any objections? (it will need rebuilding after some other stuff currently in the queue lands obviously - e.g. silo 13)
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I've a silo in QA atm
<mzanetti> 56
<mzanetti> so you prolly want to rebuild after that... not sure if QA makes it tho... need to ask jibel
<mterry> mzanetti, seems I can't use a custom function/macro with "install(CODE" -- is that right?
 * mterry wants to run some code after GENERATE step, but before final install
<mzanetti> mterry, uh... I'd need to dig up docs myself. really don't know cmake from the top of my head
<mterry> mzanetti, oh sorry, thought you were a cmake guy for some reason
<mzanetti> I'm totally not :D
<mzanetti> actually I find it rather ugly and hard to understand... but well, nothing else seems to support that much without being even weirder
<mterry> mzanetti, non-trivial build systems are hairy beasts all
<mzanetti> yeah
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ack
<cimi> pstolowski pong
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, just rebuilding silo 71 (with dependency bumps)
<pstolowski> cimi, would like to land it on next opportunity
<cimi> cool
<pstolowski> cimi, btw can you ack https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-social-bump-deps/+merge/290026 ?
<cimi> sure
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-17
<mhp_> hi
<mhp_> سلام من توضیع اوبونتو ۱۴.۰۴ ال تی اس را دارم میخوام دسکتاپ یونیتی رانصب کنم
<mhp_> Hi I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTE bands I want to install the Unity desktop
<mhp_> I installed my own desktop, but there are no menus dead person I want to delete it and I replaced Unity
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-10
<tsdgeos> was a pleasure working for Canonical! /me waves
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-14
<zzarr> Sad to see this wonderful project being canceled
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-15
<ILikeUnity7> Hello!
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-16
<Rackta> Great news about Ubuntu next year
<Rackta> Unity was a terribe idea
<TheMuso> Rackta: In your opinion.
<Rackta> The Unity devs were so arrogant
<Rackta> Can't move the launcher to the bottom because it was a "design decision"? WTF
<Rackta> I'm glad it's gonna die
<Rackta> For future reference. If you're going to write any piece of software that will be used widely LISTEN TO YOUR USERS
